# [Sammelthread] Tom Clancy's The Division



## jackennils (12. Februar 2014)

Ich hab hier noch keinen Sammelfrett für The Division gesehen, da dachte ich mir, ich mach mal einen auf.
Finde das Spiel extremst vielversprechend. Was meint ihr?

*Infos:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Release:*

Am 08. März 2016 erfolgt

*Plattformen:*

PC, PS4, XONE

*Community-Teamspeak:*

Über gse.space (Online-Viewer) hat uns die PCGHX-Star-Citizen-Organisation German Space Engineering freundlicherweise Channel für The Division zur Verfügung gestellt. Wer Mitspieler sucht oder einfach nur über das Spiel quatschen möchte, kann gerne den TS besuchen.

*Über The Division:*



			
				mydivision.net schrieb:
			
		

> “Ein Grippevirus kann bis zu 17 Tage auf einem Geldschein überleben.”
> 
> Tom Clancy’s The Division spielt in der nahen Zukunft in der nord-amerikanischen Stadt New York. Dabei beruft sich das Spiel auf das Simulationsprojekt “Dark Winter” aus dem Jahr 2001, in dem amerikanische Wissenschaftler die katastrophalen Auswirkungen eines echten Bioangriffs auf die Infrastruktur des Landes untersuchten. Das Ergebnis: schon binnen weniger Tage würden Krankenhäuser überquellen, öffentliche Verkehrsmittel ausfallen und zuletzt offene Anarchie ausbrechen. Es ist ein glaubwürdiges Szenario, weil die vielen komplizierten Systeme, die unsere moderne Welt zusammenhalten, für den Einzelnen völlig unüberschaubar wirken. Wer weiß schon, wie schnell das alles zusammenbrechen könnte?
> 
> ...



*Videos:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zu4PpH0TkeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IdQ1Hoh72Aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gtKKJJEEDFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pP8QZgDDrko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2rOBTHsHaA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Screenshots:*

Bild: 2042091-718814_201306aquik.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2042094-718814_20130618ujs.jpg - abload.de
Bild: the_division_2-pc-gam28uoc.jpg - abload.de
Bild: the_division_3-pc-gam2qu5a.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2051100-718814_201308gju38.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2399011-tctd_screen_avkupk.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2399012-tctd_screen_b2au56.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2399013-tctd_screen_demu0x.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2399014-tctd_screen_sepuk8.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 2404386dtugj.jpg - abload.de
Bild: facebook_screen_003pyurd.jpg - abload.de
Bild: the_division__3_-pc-g66uaw.jpg - abload.de


*Webseiten:*


Offizielle Seite 
Fanseite 
Screenshots 



Was denkt ihr über das Spiel? Ich sehe eine große Chance für MMOs mit diesem Titel, aber auch Risiken, weil das Spiel verdammt viel verspricht und auch viel schief laufen könnte. 

Hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Februar 2014)

Du hast bereits einen Sammelthread gesehen, und machst trotzdem einen auf?

Ich finde das Konzept richtig genial. Bin eigentlich überhaupt kein MMOler. Spiele wie WoW, Guild Wars, EQ usw haben mich nie überzeugen können, aber dieses MMO-Konzept finde ich sehr interessant.


----------



## jackennils (12. Februar 2014)

Argh! 

Das sollte keinen heißen. ^^


Mir geht's da so wie dir. Habe auch noch kein MMO gespielt, aber The Division wird das ändern.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Februar 2014)

Wieso hast du das Thema eigentlich nicht in die MMO/Onlinegame Sektion gepackt?


----------



## jackennils (12. Februar 2014)

Ach verdammt, sowas gibt's ja auch... 

Ich lass ihn mal verschieben, danke. Ich glaub ich bin noch nicht wirklich wach...


Edit: 

Und schon gibt's auch wieder eine kleine Neuigkeit.

Ubisoft hat im offiziellen Forum verkündet, dass es kein Cross Platform Gaming für Division geben wird.

Quelle


Edit 2: 
Hab mich mal hingesetzt und ein paar Wallpaper gebastelt, vielleicht möchte sie ja der ein oder andere nutzen.


----------



## Sammelpass (14. Februar 2014)

Habe auch einige Videos dazu gesehen und kann es kaum erwarten das Spiel zu spielen! Die Komplexität hat mich voll beeindruckt! Nur gespannt bin ich auf den PVP Teil des Spiels!


----------



## Oozy (14. Februar 2014)

Von der Spielidee gefällt es mir sehr gut, bin aber dennoch skeptisch, dass die vielen (gutklingenden) Ideen auch wirklich spannend umgesetzt werden, dass das keine Enttäuschung wird. Danke, dass du dir die Mühe für den Sammelthread genommen hast.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Februar 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wieso hast du das Thema eigentlich nicht in die MMO/Onlinegame Sektion gepackt?


 
*schieb*


----------



## jackennils (14. Februar 2014)

@Sammelpass: PvP wird es ja voraussichtlich nur in den sog. Dark Zones geben. Wird interessant, wie man diese nahtlos integrieren möchte, ohne dass es zu aufgesetzt wirkt.

@AWR4Fi: Werde mein Möglichstes tun.

@Alk: Danke!


----------



## Sammelpass (14. Februar 2014)

Cooler Link danke


----------



## jackennils (18. Februar 2014)

Weil die WPs doch ganz gut angekommen sind, hab ich sie mal in einem Kalender verwurschtelt. 
Für die ganz großen Fans. 

Wird Zeit, dass es mal wieder News gibt...


----------



## Sammelpass (19. Februar 2014)

Danke für deine mühe!


----------



## jackennils (27. Februar 2014)

So liebe The Division Fans, es gibt wieder ein neues Q&A in dem einige Fragen der Community beantwortet wurden.

Unter anderem erfährt man, dass es keinen separaten Single- und Multiplayermodus geben wird, die Spielwelt möglich ihrem realen Vorbild entsprechen soll und dass man das Spiel auch komplett ohne PvP-Gefechte spielen kann.

Hier geht’s zu den Fragen und Antworten...


----------



## Sammelpass (27. Februar 2014)

Bin leider auf Arbeit und daher per APP Online. Bekomme keine gute Internet Verbindung! Mich würde dennoch interessieren wenn man keine pvp Gefechte möchte muss es doch demnach 2 getrennte von einander unabhängige Spielmodi geben oder verstehe ich da was falsch? Angenommen ich möchte das nicht wie soll das in einem einzigen Spielmodi funktionieren? So wie bei wow, pvp an oder aus? Sry mir viel kein anderer Vergleich ein! Wie gesagt würde gerne im Forum mit euch diskutieren doch meine Leitung gibt das nicht her von daher die APP! Mfg


----------



## jackennils (27. Februar 2014)

In Division gibt es spezielle Areale für PvP Kämpfe, die sogenannten Dark Zones. Wenn du kein PvP willst, gehst du da einfach nicht hin.


----------



## Sammelpass (27. Februar 2014)

Ah ok so regeln die das. Also werde ich mich genau in diesen Zonen tummeln  bin begeisterter pvpler mich hat halt nur interessiert wie die das lösen wollen ohne auf zwei Spiel modi zurück zu greifen?


----------



## jackennils (27. Februar 2014)

Jup, eine Welt, getrennte Gebiete. So kann jeder spielen wie er möchte. Finde ich eigentlich eine sehr gute Lösung.


----------



## Sammelpass (27. Februar 2014)

Ja vor allem simpel!


----------



## jackennils (27. Februar 2014)

Und effektiv. 

Übrigens:
Zum Wochenende wurde ein neuer Screenshot veröffentlicht.


----------



## Sammelpass (3. März 2014)

Ein tropfen auf den heißen Stein  noch mal fix eine Frage zum pvp, ist da jeder für sich alleine oder läuft das in Gruppen ab? So eine Art 5 vs 5 oder leer stirbt für sich allein? Mfg


----------



## jackennils (7. März 2014)

Sowohl als auch.


BTW: Eine Releaseliste macht gerade die Runde, die verlauten lässt, dass es doch noch 2014 erscheint... Ich glaube aber nicht daran.


----------



## Sammelpass (7. März 2014)

Nun ja muss dazu sagen lieber länger warten als ein zu krasses buggy Game! Das hat mich die Erfahrung gelehrt!


----------



## jackennils (8. März 2014)

Das ist klar. Das möchte wohl keiner. ^^

Ich war mal so frei und hab einen Screensaver gebastelt. Vielleicht möchte ihn ja der ein oder andere nutzen.


----------



## jackennils (14. März 2014)

Es tut sich mal wieder was. 
Heute gibt es ein neues Artwork mit einer gewissen "Zone B" zu bestaunen. 
Worum könnte es sich dabei handeln? Eine Quarantänezone?


----------



## Robonator (19. März 2014)

Neuer Trailer!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z6rzPjcZL0

Es sieht so unglaublich geil aus.  Ich hoffe nur sie machen nicht den Fehler und hauen die Qualität zum Release wieder runter.


----------



## jackennils (19. März 2014)

Und hier die deutsche Version:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-dnP0aJyDvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wir haben zudem mal das Video analysiert und einige neue Infos zusammengetragen.
Unter anderem wurde nun bildlich bestätigt, dass es Nahkampfwaffen geben wird. 

Hier könnt ihr die Details nachlesen.


----------



## Paradoxium (19. März 2014)

Sieht gut aus . Bin mal gespannt


----------



## jackennils (27. März 2014)

Dito. 

Es gibt auch ein neues Interview mit ein paar weiteren Details zur Engine. Nichts weltbewegendes aber immerhin.


Edit: Hab mich mal daran versucht, selbst einen Trailer zusammenzubasteln. Hoffe er gefällt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-34oJFa9br8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jackennils (6. April 2014)

Es sind neue Details bekannt geworden zu Crafting, Skill Upgrade, Zerstörungssystem und Spielwelt.

Die Skills lassen sich in bestimmte (vorgegebene) Richtungen entwickeln, aus einem Turret kann z.B. ein Sticky Turret werden, das man dann an Türrahmen kleben kann. 
Schusswechsel aus der Deckung heraus werden eine große Rolle spielen, daher lässt sich die Welt nicht zu stark zerstören (was aber von vorn herein absehbar war).
Außerdem erlebt jeder Spieler das Spiel in seiner eigenen Version von New York. Joint man dem Spiel eines anderen Spielers, erlebt man die Handlung aus seiner Version von NYC.

Hier gibt's noch mehr dazu zu lesen.

Hört sich aber alles plausibel an, freue mich immer mehr.


----------



## jackennils (9. April 2014)

News: Red Storm Entertainment (Rainbox Six, Ghost Recon) hilft Massive bei der Entwicklung.

Das Studio soll sich für das Design und Gameplay der Waffen verantwortlich zeigen. Damit ist nun schon das dritte Studio an der Entwicklung beteiligt. Einerseits sind Red Storm die Begründer der Tom Clancy Spiele, aber drei große Teams an einem Spiel? Ob das gut geht...

(Quelle und weitere Infos)


----------



## jackennils (15. April 2014)

In einem Interview erzählt David Polfeldt von Massive nun, dass er die Verschiebung von Watch Dogs als gutes Zeichen für The Division sieht. Ubisoft sei von der Verschiebung überzeugt gewesen, die Qualität müsse stimmen. Schöne Einstellung, hoffentlich gilt das auch für The Division. (Quelle)


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2014)

Freue mich schon riesig auf das Spiel. Die Snowdrop Engine sieht sehr mächtig aus...echt geil.
Inhaltlich, atmosphärisch klingt das auch schon vielversprechend, mal gucken was die Entwickler daraus so machen.
Leider dauert es noch ne Weile.


----------



## jackennils (15. April 2014)

Ach das wird schon. 

Übrigens: Die E3 PK von Ubisoft ist am Dienstag um 0 Uhr unserer Zeit (siehe hier). Dann dürfte es auch neues Material geben.


----------



## jackennils (17. April 2014)

Gute Neugikeiten: So wie es aussieht, wird The Division wohl kein Free2Play werden. Die Entwickler halten nicht unbedingt viel davon und auch Mikrotransaktionen in AAA-Titeln finden sie unpassend.

Das passt mir gerade sehr gut in in Kram.


----------



## RavionHD (17. April 2014)

jackennils schrieb:


> Gute Neugikeiten: So wie es aussieht, wird The Division wohl kein Free2Play werden. Die Entwickler halten nicht unbedingt viel davon und auch Mikrotransaktionen in AAA-Titeln finden sie unpassend.
> 
> Das passt mir gerade sehr gut in in Kram.


 
Sehr gut, ich denke ich werde das Spiel wohl vorbestellen, Ubisoft Titel sind sowieso ausnahmslos immer in sehr hoher Qualität.


----------



## Tierce (17. April 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Sehr gut, ich denke ich werde das Spiel wohl vorbestellen, Ubisoft Titel sind sowieso ausnahmslos immer in sehr hoher Qualität.


 
Da stimme ich dir zu, darf man hier nur nicht so laut sagen.


----------



## jackennils (18. April 2014)

Neuer Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle)


----------



## jackennils (26. April 2014)

Und wieder ein neuer Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle)

Die Szene kennt man zwar schon aus dem Companion App Trailer, aber besser als nix.


----------



## jackennils (28. April 2014)

Wieder ein neuer Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle)

Sogar mit Erwähnung einiger Community Mitglieder auf dem Schild unten rechts. Ein netter Zug.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2014)

Das letzte Bild sieht am besten aus! Hammer!


----------



## jackennils (14. Mai 2014)

Ein neues Artwork, btw, zeigt die Smartwatch im Detail. So eine hätte ich gern im echten Leben.


----------



## jackennils (15. Mai 2014)

So, jetzt ist es offiziell, The Division erscheint erst nächstes Jahr und wurde somit auf 2015 verschoben! 

Das offizielle Statement von Ubisoft, bzw. Massive, findet ihr hier.

Ich finde die Entscheidung pro Qualität sehr gut! Und ihr?


----------



## jackennils (17. Mai 2014)

Na hoffentlich haben wir uns da nicht zu früh gefreut. Jetzt gibt es neue Gerüchte, dass The Division wohl noch nicht wirklich weit in der Entwicklung fortgeschritten ist. Die Multiplayerkomponente soll - wenn man der Quelle Glauben schenkt - noch nicht ansatzweise funktionieren... 

Gibt auch noch eine Info zu den Animationen. Die sollen die besten aller Zeiten in einem Actionspiel werden.


----------



## jackennils (5. Juni 2014)

Endlich mal wieder News, kurz vor der E3.
Ubisoft gab bekannt, dass The Division mit NVIDIA GameWorks Unterstützung erscheinen wird. Somit kommen PC-Spieler in den Genuss erweiterter und optimierter Grafikeffekte.


----------



## RavionHD (5. Juni 2014)

jackennils schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder News, kurz vor der E3.
> Ubisoft gab bekannt, dass The Division mit NVIDIA GameWorks Unterstützung erscheinen wird. Somit kommen PC-Spieler in den Genuss erweiterter und optimierter Grafikeffekte.


 
Wunderbar, hoffentlich mit HBAO+ (sieht einfach toll aus und ohne sehr schlecht und eintönig - siehe Watch Dogs) und SMAA Temporal als AA Stufe, die frisst nämlich schon in Watch Dogs keine bis kaum Leistung und glättet wunderbar.
Kann es kaum erwarten!
Auch die Soft Shadows (die bei Watch Dogs bei Schatten "Ultra" kommen) sehen einfach umwerfend aus, das alles sticht wunderbar hervor und lässt die Konsolenversionen blass aussehen.


----------



## jackennils (5. Juni 2014)

Und noch besser, geht ja Schlag auf Schlag...

Ubisoft hat soeben einen kurzen Teaser veröffentlicht, der auf die E3 einstimmen soll:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PgpVD2qesHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den Download vom Teaser gibt's hier.


----------



## uka (6. Juni 2014)

Naja der Teaser zeigt ja nix .. könnte auch GTA4 sein was man da sieht .. mal schauen wie der Trailer wird. Das es für den PC kommt (wohl auch dank der 450.000 Unterschriften Petition) freut mich natürlich.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juni 2014)

Hier eine kleine Demo Szene. Wurde heute hochgeladen. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLoBRbOKeb0






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MLoBRbOKeb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jackennils (9. Juni 2014)

Wer sich das Gameplayvideo gern in bester Quali ansehen möchte und auch gern ein paar Screens davon sehen möchte, kann das hier tun.


----------



## jackennils (10. Juni 2014)

So ihr Lieben, ich habe mal sämtliche News zu The Division vom ersten E3 Tag zusammengetragen. Es gab zu sehen:

... ein neues Gameplayvideo
... die Packshots, bzw. Cover wurden enthüllt
... es gibt sechs neue Screenshots
... neue Artworks und Concept Arts
... einen CGI Cinematic Trailer
... und eine erste Analyse des neuen Gameplays mit vielen neuen Features und Fakten

Mal sehen, was noch alles kommt.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juni 2014)

Wow die Bilder finde ich ja echt genial, Klasse.


Freue mich schon auf das Game.


----------



## jackennils (10. Juni 2014)

Übrigens, die offizielle Webseite hat ein neues Design spendiert bekommen. Wenn man die Seite fachgerecht zerlegt, kommt man in den Genuss weiterer neuer Screenshots und Artworks.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2014)

Sitzt du eigentlich alleine an der Seite? Die Seite ist ansich echt nett, allerdings wirkt sie etwas überladen. Wozu z.B. rechts die Menüs mit den ganzen Unterpunkten wenn es das auch schon oben gibt? 
Viel mehr würde ich mir auf der Hauptseite eher die ganzen News wünschen. 
Ich weiß auch nicht ob es Sinn macht den ganzen Inhalt der einzelnen News schon auf der Hauptseite zu zeigen. Wenn man daran z.B. nicht interessiert ist, muss man recht lange Scrollen bis man bei er nächsten News angelangt ist. 
Sobald man runterscrollt ist die rechte Seite auch irgendwie sehr leer, da die Boxen von oben nicht mitscrollen. 
Allgemein ein etwas breiteres Layout wäre nett. So wie es jetzt ist, wirkt es recht gequetscht. 

Ein sehr fettes Lob dafür das du dort nicht alles voller Werbung hast. Hab den Adblocker mal deaktiviert und nix.  Noch dazu sofort Blick auf die Releasedates, sowas würd ich mir von mehr Seiten wünschen


----------



## jackennils (10. Juni 2014)

Hey Robonator,

ja ich mach das ganz allein (hin und wieder mit helfender Hand wenn's besonders stressig ist). Der Grund weshalb ich Sidebar und Menü habe ist eigentlich recht einfach. Viele meine User verzichten ungern auf die Sidebar und das Menü brauche ich für die mobile Ansicht (das Layout is responsive und dann bei kleineren Auflösungen ohne Sidebars).

Du hast allerdings vollkommen Recht, durch den langen Artikel mit der Analyse muss man verdammt viel scrollen, eindeutig zu viel. Habe den Artikel aufgeteilt. Noch breiter werde ich das Layout vorerst nicht machen, gerade weil viele Nutzer (man glaubt es kaum) noch mit einer 1280er Auflösung unterwegs sind und ich nicht noch eine Stufe im responsive Design einfügen möchte.

Und ja, meine Seiten (ich betreibe mehrere Fanseiten) sind komplett ohne Werbung. Ich mache das als Hobby und Leidenschaft und verdiene nicht einen müden Cent damit. Dafür habe ich ja die PCG als offiziellen Partner, die mich hin und wieder als Quelle angeben. Das ist Anerkennung genug.


----------



## jackennils (11. Juni 2014)

Vorhin fand ein Live Q&A auf der E3 statt. Dabei wurden viele neue Details verraten.
Eine Zusammenfassung (deutsch) gibt es hier.

Hier der Mitschnitt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qBRalBD_cp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. Juni 2014)

Boar das finde ich ja echt Klasse mit den Fragen und Antworten, super.


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (12. Juni 2014)

zum glück bin ich auch gerade auf die fansite gestoßen! - coole seite mit interessanten infos. bis vor kurzem konnte ich mir noch nicht genau vorstellen wie das spiel gameplay technisch funktionieren soll, dank dieser information weiß ich es nun:
_
"Inhalte und Quests werden für ein bis voraussichtlich maximal vier Spieler (entspricht einem Team) angeboten. Möchte man mit seinen Freunden spielen, treten die Spieler einfach einem gemeinsamen Team bei. Der Spieler, der die Funktion des Teamleaders übernimmt, folgt weiterhin seiner Version des Spielgeschehens. Alle weiteren Spieler des Teams finden sich dann im New York des Teamleaders wieder. Denn wie weit man in der Story fortgeschritten ist und welche Entscheidungen man getroffen hat, ist mit dem eigenen Agenten verbunden und gespeichert."_

im grunde könnte man sagen dass es wie diablo funktioniert oder? coop in der welt des leaders und dessen fortschritt.
wie sich das pvp gestaltet würde mich noch interessieren, aber man wird sehen


----------



## Robonator (12. Juni 2014)

> im grunde könnte man sagen dass es wie diablo funktioniert oder? coop in der welt des leaders und dessen fortschritt.
> wie sich das pvp gestaltet würde mich noch interessieren, aber man wird sehen


So in etwa ja. 
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere dann soll es ja auch Zonen geben die quasi als PvP-Zonen deklariert sind. 
Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht genau wie das mit dieser Instanzierung funktionieren soll, da sie ja damals auch sagten man wird in der Spielwelt auch auf andere Spieler treffen und mit ihnen Handel treiben etc. 
Wenn man sie nur an "Safezones" o.ä. trifft, wäre es ja langweilig. 
Wäre cool wenn man zwischendurch auch auf vereinzelte Spieler treffen könnte, allerdings möchte ich nicht in diesem klassischen MMO versinken wo du dann 30 Spieler auf einem Haufen hast, die alle gleich aussehen und am selben Questgeber hocken


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (12. Juni 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wäre cool wenn man zwischendurch auch auf vereinzelte Spieler treffen könnte, allerdings möchte ich nicht in diesem klassischen MMO versinken wo du dann 30 Spieler auf einem Haufen hast, die alle gleich aussehen und am selben Questgeber hocken


ja der meinung bin ich auch. ich denke das würde spieltechnisch gar nicht gehen, denn die ganze atmosphäre ist ja nix wert wenn 5 leute auf einer straßensperre oder so campen und warten bis dort die KI respawnt um die dann abzuknallen. das würde die stimmung komplett zerstören. und wenn sich die welt an deine eingriffe anpassen soll würden die ja ständig von anderen spielern über den haufen geworfen werden.

aber pvp zonen wären cool ja, sowohl zum handeln als auch zum kämpfen. dort wäre auch dieser gewisse unsicherheitsfaktor wie bei day z ziemlich spannend denk ich. 

borderlands würde als vergleich auch noch passen, das hab ich aber nicht lange gespielt - war aber auch so aufgesetzt dass man bei einem freund und dessen fortschritt "mitspielt"

aber dann ist für mich jetzt klar dass ich für das spiel paar freunde brauche damit das spaß macht - dibalo macht mit freunden im ts schließlich auch mehr laune als mit unbekannten.


----------



## uka (12. Juni 2014)

Also - wenn ich im PVP von anderen Spielern gelootet werden kann (meine Ausrüstung verlieren) werde ich diesen Part definitiv meiden.


----------



## jackennils (14. Juni 2014)

Hey! Es sind ein paar brandheiße geleakte Screenshots aufgetaucht, die die zweite Mission von der E3, das Inventar und Waffendetails zeigen. 

Und das dürfte jetzt die Konsoleros brennend interessieren:
Massive's David Polfeldt gab in einem Interview bekannt, dass 30 FPS das Ziel für XONE und PS4 seien. 
Bei 60 FPS müsste man zu große Kompromisse eingehen. Wer sich für das Interview interessiert, findet hier eine deutsche Übersetzung.

Nun gut, dass es Kompromisse geben wird, war abzusehen...

Und hier ist noch ein neues Artwork zu sehen, dass eine U-Bahnstation zeigt.


----------



## jackennils (21. Juni 2014)

Aktuell ist ein - sehr zweifelhaftes Gerücht im Umlauf - The Division könnte bereits ein Grafik-Downgrade verpasst bekommen haben und weitere bekommen. Grundlage für das Gerücht ist die Aussage eines angeblichen Mitarbeiters von Massive. Wenn man sich den Text allerdings mal gründlich durchliest, erscheint es so, als ob der Text ursprünglich zu Watch Dogs verfasst und nun einfach auf The Division umgeschrieben wurde.

Aber lest und urteilt selbst: Hier geht's zum Gerücht

Ich persönlich zweifle doch sehr an der Glaubwürdigkeit der "Quelle".


Es gibt übrigens auch neue Details zu den Mikrotransaktionen. Auch wenn man diese als Fluch ansieht, könnte die Implementierung auf diese Art endlich mal vernünftig werden. Statt irgendwelcher spielerischer Vorteile soll es nämlich nur Abkürzungen geben. Erscheint mir fair.


----------



## jackennils (1. Juli 2014)

Via offiziellem Statement möchte Massive nun möglichen Downgrades eine Absage erteilen.
Schauen wir mal, ob man nur die aufgebrachte Meute beruhigen möchte, oder ob doch was dran ist.


----------



## RavionHD (2. Juli 2014)

Man wird es am Ende sowieso sehen, ich wäre mit der E3 Grafik absolut zufrieden!


----------



## jackennils (9. Juli 2014)

Geht es nach Ubisoft's CEO Yves Guillemot, könnten neue Franchises wie The Division auf bis zu 15 Jahre ausgelegt sein. 
Das hat er in einem Interview verraten.

Mir soll's recht sein, so lange die Qualität stimmt.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juli 2014)

Wäre echt eine lange Zeit, -,- 

Nun ja aber wenn alles optimal passt, wieso nicht.


----------



## jackennils (9. Juli 2014)

Naja, damit ist ja nicht The Division gemeint, sondern das Franchise an sich. Kann ja einige Nachfolger oder Ableger geben. Wer weiß...


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juli 2014)

Wenn alles gut läuft wieso nicht?
Assassin's Creed hat mit Black Flag auch seinen Höhepunkt aktuell.


----------



## jackennils (20. Juli 2014)

Schon, aber irgendwie ist es ja doch immer das gleiche...


Hier mal noch eine etwas nicht so schöne News zu The Division:
Der Hauptverantwortliche für das Deckungssystem wechselt zum neuen Studio von Cliff Bleszinski

Hoffentlich war er mit seiner Arbeit an TD schon fertig...


----------



## Kinguin (20. Juli 2014)

Soll the Division nicht ein MMO sein ? Vlt meint man in dem Fall auch ,dass das Spiel lange Zeit supportet wird mit Addons oder so?

Wobei es ist ist ubisoft,jährliche Ableger ala Assassins creed mit Dlcs machen wesentlich mehr Sinn


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juli 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Soll the Division nicht ein MMO sein ? Vlt meint man in dem Fall auch ,dass das Spiel lange Zeit supportet wird mit Addons oder so?
> 
> Wobei es ist ist ubisoft,jährliche Ableger ala Assassins creed mit Dlcs machen wesentlich mehr Sinn


 
Solange die Spiele gut sind sind jährliche Ableger egal, ein Black Flag unterscheidet sich auch stark von Assassin's Creed 3.

Ubisoft hat ja viele Studios, es wird vermutlich schon längst nach dem Nach Nachfolger von Unity gearbeitet bzw. an Watch Dogs 3.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Juli 2014)

Ja und dagegen spricht an sich nichts 
Wenn bestimmte Marken viel Geld abwerfen,dann nutzt man es halt aus - ist wirtschaftlich richtig

Aber die Ac Titel sind nur maximal Durchschnitt (meine Meinung)
die Story hat mich nie wirklich überzeugt,das Gameplay ist auf Dauer monoton,und die Spielwelt ist nur anfangs interessant
Irgendwann nerven zudem diese ganzen Sammelaufgaben
Und jedes Jahr das Gleiche davon,nur im anderen Setting ?(Wobei Ac4 will ich nicht beurteilen)

Daher kaufe ich mir keine Ubi-Titel,aber das ist meine Meinung ,wenns anderen Spaß macht,soll es ruhig 
Aber vllt kann mich Unity auch mal wieder überzeugen


----------



## jackennils (24. Juli 2014)

Mal was ganz was anderes, nicht wirklich Neuigkeiten zum Spiel, aber - wie ich finde - ein interessantes Interview, zum Wandel von Massive: Anfangs als RTS-Studio bekannt, jetzt mit The Division ein Shooter-RPG-Entwickler.
Wer es lesen mag, findet eine deutsche Version hier, das englische Original hier.


----------



## ricoroci (24. Juli 2014)

Ich warte schonmal auf meinen Betazugang


----------



## jackennils (24. Juli 2014)

Da bist du nicht allein.


----------



## ricoroci (24. Juli 2014)

Wenn das Spiel so wird wie die uns das versprechen, wird es ein Jahrhundertspiel


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2014)

Ich schätze so ca. Mitte 4 Quartal kommt die Beta.


----------



## ricoroci (24. Juli 2014)

Auf die bin ich mal gespannt, und wenn ich diesmal ein Downgrade seh, kann mich Ubisoft mal am Ar*** lecken!


----------



## uka (25. Juli 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich schätze so ca. Mitte 4 Quartal kommt die Beta.


 
Wohl eher nicht vor Q2/2015, denn es gibt wohl noch nicht all zu viele Gebiete die laufen


----------



## derPate (25. Juli 2014)

Bei dem Vorhaben sollen sie sich auch die Zeit nehmen


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht vor Q2/2015, denn es gibt wohl noch nicht all zu viele Gebiete die laufen


 
Wie denn, wenn es vermutlich im Frühjahr 2015 kommen wird?


----------



## uka (25. Juli 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Wie denn, wenn es vermutlich im Frühjahr 2015 kommen wird?


 
Herbst 2015 ist offiziell, aber da gibt es noch das:

_»Traurigerweise denke ich, dass das Datum [Herbst 2015] immer noch etwas zu optimistisch ist, da wir noch kein funktionierendes Spiel haben. Außerdem haben wir massive Probleme, den Multiplayer auf der Konzeptebene zum Laufen zu bringen. Gleichzeitig sind wir und unser Publisher unfassbar glücklich mit unserer Engine und Ubisoft wird sie natürlich für eine ganze Reihe zukünftiger Titel verwenden. Wir wollen schlussendlich kein Battlefield 4 hinlegen und ein unfertiges Spiel veröffentlichen. Im Konzept, in The Division, steckt einfach zu viel Potential, so dass wir nach mehr Zeit und Ressourcen gefragt haben, um unsere Vision zu realisieren.«_

Aussage eines vermeintlichen Massive Entwicklers, Anonym, bei der Aussage sollte man bedenken, dass die selbe Person bereits die Verschiebung auf 2015 ein paar Monate im voraus angekündigt hat.


----------



## Namline (25. Juli 2014)

Habe gelesen der 'höchste' Entwickler soll abgesprungen sein


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Juli 2014)

Nun ja wenn es tatsächlich erst im Herbst nächsten Jahres erst raus kommt mache ich mir da jetzt keine so große Gedanken darüber.


----------



## jackennils (29. Juli 2014)

2015 ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. 

Es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten:
Endlich wurde geklärt, wo der Spieler auf seinem Streifzug durch New York startet. Nämlich in der sog. Green Zone, einem sozialen Treffpunkt an der Westküste Midtown's.


----------



## jackennils (4. August 2014)

Hey Division Agenten! wieder einmal gibt's ein paar sehr interessante Neuigkeiten.

In einem Interview mit der englischen Seite Examiner, verriert der Producer Fredrik Rundqvist ein paar Details zum Matchmaking und den Möglichkeiten andere Spiel zu treffen und soziale Kontakt zu knüpfen. Außerdem wird es Spielern nicht möglich sein, PvP zu deaktivieren, wenn sie keine Kämpfe gegen menschliche Spieler austragen wollen.

Eine entsprechend übersetzte Version des Interviews, kann man sich hier reinziehen. Teilweise muss ich sagen, gehen mir die Möglichkeiten aber schon zu weit...


----------



## uka (5. August 2014)

jackennils schrieb:


> ... Außerdem wird es Spielern nicht möglich sein, PvP zu deaktivieren, wenn sie keine Kämpfe gegen menschliche Spieler austragen wollen...


 
Hm also das könnte Division für mich tatsächlich uninteressant machen, aber es kommt darauf an ob man nur in PVP-Zonen angreifbar ist. Falls es generell der Fall ist werde ich mir es nicht geben, zusammen mit dem Verlust des Equipments ist es einfach nur Fail.

Diese Matchmaking-Infos sind ein zweischneidiges Schwert, da ich aber eh nie alleine Spielen werde .. .


----------



## Namline (5. August 2014)

Darauf baut ja das spiel auch auf...Alleine zocken macht hier kein Sinn/Spass


----------



## Zeus18 (5. August 2014)

Ja das finde ich natürlich auch öde. Ich schaue jetzt auch noch ob ich es mir doch hole.


----------



## uka (5. August 2014)

Namline schrieb:


> Darauf baut ja das spiel auch auf...Alleine zocken macht hier kein Sinn/Spass


 
Was hat denn PvP mit alleine zocken zutun? Für mich ist Spaß vor allem PvE (in der Gruppe). Auch ein Grund warum ich an Day Z überhaupt nicht ran komme. 

Mal eins PvP - ok, aber nicht immer, überall und ständig (und vor allem nicht mich EQ-Reset).


----------



## Namline (5. August 2014)

Naja wenn du nicht in Gruppe läufst sondern alleine ...


----------



## uka (5. August 2014)

Namline schrieb:


> Naja wenn du nicht in Gruppe läufst sondern alleine ...


 
Keiner der Leute mit denen ich Spiele hat lust auf ständiges PvP, außer in WoT , aber auch da ist der Panzer nicht weg nach einer Niederlage. 

Gibt sicher Leute die es mögen, aber ich bezweifle das es mehr sind als diejenigen die dem nichts abgewinnen können (zumindest auf dem PC).


----------



## Namline (5. August 2014)

Aber du kannst ja auch im Spiel mit anderen Leuten rumrennen.. Also nicht unbedingt mit  mit deinen Leuten aus deiner Freundesliste


----------



## uka (6. August 2014)

Namline schrieb:


> Aber du kannst ja auch im Spiel mit anderen Leuten rumrennen.. Also nicht unbedingt mit  mit deinen Leuten aus deiner Freundesliste


Und? Das hat doch nichts mit dem zutun was ich geschrieben habe? Ich sagte:


> Hm also das könnte Division für mich tatsächlich uninteressant machen, aber es kommt darauf an ob man nur in PVP-Zonen angreifbar ist. Falls es generell der Fall ist werde ich mir es nicht geben, zusammen mit dem Verlust des Equipments ist es einfach nur Fail.


Daher, wenn ich (egal mit wem ich unterwegs bin, oder ob ich allein unterwegs bin) einfach immer und überall von anderen Spielern angegriffen werden kann und dabei meine Ausrüstung verliere, werde ich das Spiel nicht spielen . Die Frage nach Gruppen, oder mit wem ich spiele, ist dabei bedeutungslos für diese Aussage.


----------



## Namline (7. August 2014)

Naja dann ist klar


----------



## jackennils (7. August 2014)

Eigentlich keine richtige Newsmeldung, aber interessant mal zu lesen:
Massive erklärt, wieso man sich lieber ein wenig zurückhält, was News und Infos angeht: Guckst du.

Eigentlich nicht verkehrt, aber ein bisschen was will ich schon wissen.


----------



## uka (8. August 2014)

Naja, einerseits schon richtig - andererseits muss man heute (grade aufgrund der Erfahrung der letzten Jahre) schon wissen was einen erwartet um bereit zu sein Geld auszugeben.


----------



## jackennils (11. August 2014)

In den vergangenen Tagen kamen ja bereits ein paar neue Details ans Tageslicht. Nun gibt's aber gleich nochmal eine Wagenladung mit neuen Infos zu NPCs, Multiplayer, PvP, Survival-Elemente, Kämpfe, Looting & mehr. Das Ganze gibt's hier als detaillierte Zusammenfassung.

Hätte ich so kurz vor der gamescom nicht erwartet... 

Edit: The Division setzt für die Physik übrigens auf Havok, wie nun bekannt wurde.


----------



## jackennils (13. August 2014)

Ganz frisch von der gamescom, neue Screenshots und Artworks. Soeben veröffentlich, vorsicht heiß und fettig!


----------



## Robonator (13. August 2014)

Ich komm nicht auf deine Seite. Die lädt sich tot.


----------



## jackennils (13. August 2014)

Sorry, kleines technisches Problem, läuft in paar Minuten wieder.


----------



## jackennils (14. August 2014)

Jetzt wurde der geniale Soundtrack vom Take Back New York Trailer veröffentlicht. Könnt ihr euch hier völlig legal herunterladen.


----------



## jackennils (22. August 2014)

Wieder mal hab ich ein paar Neuigkeiten für euch aufgetrieben, konkret zur Rolle der Zivilisten im Spiel.



> Wenn es nach Massive Entertainment geht, sind die Zivilisten in New York mehr als reine Deko. Sie sollen die Spieler vor allem daran erinnern, worum es in The Division geht und warum die Agenten diesen Kampf austragen. Sie kämpfen um ihr Überleben, haben Angst aufgrund der ungewissen Zukunft und versuchen ihre Familien wiederzufinden. Wie es scheint, tragen die Handlungen der Spieler den Zivilisten gegenüber zum Moral- respektive Reputationssystem bei, von dem wir kürzlich hörten.



Wer mehr lesen mag, kann das in diesen Artikel tun.


----------



## Soulzerker (22. August 2014)

Danke für den Sammelthread. Bin schon gespannt, ob Ubisoft es gut macht. Ich denke, dass es für die Konsolen noch paar Downgrades geben wird. Aber MMO-Shooter finde ich von der Idee her gut.


----------



## jackennils (30. August 2014)

Bitte gern!
---

Schlechte Nachrichten für einsame Wölfe: Den maximalen Spielspaß gibt's nur im Koop-Modus, so Massive. Dennoch wird The Division auch ein großer Spaß für Einzelgänger.



> Tom Clancy’s The Division bietet eine von Beginn an komplett frei zugängliche Spielwelt und wird seit dem Entwicklungsstart mit dem Gedanken an Teamplay und dem Fokus auf den Koop-Modus designt. Doch auch Spieler, die es bevorzugen allein unterwegs zu sein, sollen viel Spaß mit dem Online-Rollenspiel-Shooter haben. Der maximale Spielspaß wird sich allerdings nur dann einstellen, wenn man bereit ist, gemeinsam mit anderen Spielen durch New York zu streifen. [...] Gerade die Zusammenarbeit in der Gruppe sei der spannendste Aspekt am Koop-Gameplay, so Massive. Die unterschiedlichen Spielweisen und eingesetzten Skills und Talente sind mit exakt diesem Hintergedanken konzipiert worden. [...]



Wer noch weitere Details erfahren möchte, kann diesem Link folgen.


----------



## jackennils (14. September 2014)

Endlich mal wieder ein paar Neuigkeiten.

The Division wird auf der EGX in London präsentiert (größte Spielemesse in UK). Dort hält Brand Art Director Rodrigo Cortes einen Vortrag über die Umsetzung der Spielwelt. Im Mai hielt er schon mal auf der Nordic Game einen ähnlichen Vortrag mit Fokus auf die Grafikengine, daher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für neues Gameplay eher gering, aber wer weiß, vielleicht haben wird Glück. 

Weitere Details und das Video zu dem bereits gehaltenen Vortrag findet ihr hier.


----------



## shadie (15. September 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile einen Releasetermin?

Erst hieß es Ende 2014

Auf anderen Seiten spricht man nun von Ende 2015

Auf noch anderen sagt man voraus dass es vor 2016 nix mehr wird :-O


----------



## jackennils (15. September 2014)

Release ist offiziell irgendwann 2015. Alles andere was durch das Netz geistert ist völliger Blödsinn und absolut unbegründet.


----------



## shadie (15. September 2014)

Schade habe mich eigentlich für 2014 drauf gefreut und die Kollegen schon alle heiß drauf gemacht 

Dann eben 2015 sobald Sie fertig sind, ist eigentlich ja auch vernünftig


----------



## Robonator (15. September 2014)

Das es 2014 nicht kommen wird, wurde aber auch schon vor Monaten angekündigt


----------



## jackennils (15. September 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Schade habe mich eigentlich für 2014 drauf gefreut und die Kollegen schon alle heiß drauf gemacht
> 
> Dann eben 2015 sobald Sie fertig sind, ist eigentlich ja auch vernünftig


 
So ist es. Lieber ein fertiges und tolles Produkt als ein halbgarer Mist.


----------



## uka (15. September 2014)

jackennils schrieb:


> Release ist offiziell irgendwann 2015. Alles andere was durch das Netz geistert ist völliger Blödsinn und absolut unbegründet.


 
So unbegründet ist die Entwicklerquelle wohl nicht, hat ja schon andere Sachen vorausgesagt die so eingetroffen sind.  Aber stimmt, 31.12.2015 ist noch irgendwann 2015 .

Egal, solange es gutes Gameplay und gute Grafik hat, gepaart mit stabilen Servern ist es schon mal die halbe Miete.


----------



## shadie (15. September 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das es 2014 nicht kommen wird, wurde aber auch schon vor Monaten angekündigt


 
Ich muss zugeben ich verfolge Releasetermine nicht so extrem.

Nur bei Titeln die mich brennend interessieren (Evolve)

ist aber schon schade dass Division dieses jahr nicht mehr kommt.

Mit pech werden die leute erst Ende 2015 fertig, ist schon schade.

Wird man erst mit Gameplaymaterial scharf gemacht und dann mit weit geöffneten Augen 1 Jahr sitzen gelassen


----------



## jackennils (15. September 2014)

Hier mal ein Blick auf einen kompletten Tag/Nacht Zyklus:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=COtjuvy_rOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


HD-Download

Einfach schön.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. September 2014)

jackennils schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Blick auf einen kompletten Tag/Nacht Zyklus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Sehr schön, Klasse.


----------



## jackennils (18. September 2014)

Auch wenn es noch etwas hin ist, The Division soll von DirectX 12 profitieren.


----------



## jackennils (25. September 2014)

Im Oktober dürfen wir uns wieder auf neues Gameplay freuen. 
Dann findet in Wien die Game City statt und Massive soll frisches Gameplaymaterial im Gepäck haben. 

Also, 10. bis 12. Oktober im Kalender markieren!

Quelle


----------



## jackennils (26. September 2014)

Gerade gab es von der EGX in London einen Livestream samt Vortrag über die Erschaffung der Spielwelt von The Division. Die Präsentation von Rodrigo Cortes enthielt auch einige neue Gameplayschnipsel.

Wer die neuen Screenshots ansehen möchte, folgt diesem Link.

Hier der Mitschnitt des Vortrags:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=umn1-eMr5Qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: Wer sich nur für die neuen Gameplayszenen interessiert, kann diese hier im Zusammenschnitt ansehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q1JN4-be6-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Download in 1080p


----------



## jackennils (2. Oktober 2014)

Gamespot hat im Vorfeld zur EB Games Expo in Australien einige neue Infos zu Klassen und Story-Fortschritt zutage gefördert.



> Massive's Ryan Barnard verspricht, dass es von Vorteil sein wird, wenn die Mitglieder eines Teams über unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten verfügen. Eine große Vielfalt lässt Gruppen im Kampf länger überleben und effektiver vorgehen. Dennoch sollen auch Gruppen bestehend aus ähnlich geskillten Spielern nicht benachteiligt werden.





> Damit die Geschichte für sämtliche Agenten in stets logischer Reihenfolge abläuft, gibt es Meilensteine, die alle Spieler erlebt haben müssen, um gemeinsam weiter in der Story fortzuschreiten. Dabei ist für die gesamte Gruppe der Fortschritt des aktuellen Team-Leaders ausschlaggebend.



Mehr dazu hier.


----------



## jackennils (6. Oktober 2014)

Und wieder sind zwei neue Waffen bekannt geworden, die man in The Division nutzen kann: Die LVOA-S aus dem Hause War Sport und die M14/M1A SOCOM 16/II von Springfield Armory. Bilder und Details hier. 

Ich liebe diese extrem detaillierten Modelle.


----------



## jackennils (10. Oktober 2014)

In einem Interview verriet nun Producer Fredrik Rundqvist, dass es Situationen geben werde, in denen sich mehrere gegnerische Fraktionen untereinander bekämpfen. Zudem können KI-Gegner, die euch erledigen auch eure Ausrüstung klauen!

Mehr dazu hier.


----------



## jackennils (12. Oktober 2014)

Endlich erfahren wir mal ein paar mehr Details über den PvP-Modus! Das Betreten einer Dark Zone muss nicht zwangsläufig bedeuten, dass es auch zu einem Schusswechsel kommt. Das Aufeinandertreffen unterschiedlicher Teams kann auch friedlich vonstattengehen. Ähnlich wie in DayZ werde es die Möglichkeit geben, mit anderen Teams zu kommunizieren.

Mehr dazu hier.


----------



## jackennils (17. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt erste konkrete Hinweise auf eine Limited Edition von The Division.


----------



## jackennils (21. Oktober 2014)

Die Companion App von The Division kommt - neben Android, iOS und Windows - möglicherweise auch für die PS Vita. Mehr dazu hier.


----------



## jackennils (26. Oktober 2014)

Möglicherweise finden bereits erste externe Playtests statt. Ist aber höchst spekulativ und mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen. Außerdem wurde das im August angekündigte Reddit AMA auf November verschoben.


----------



## jackennils (31. Oktober 2014)

Das gamescom Gameplay wurde nun auf der PAX Australia geleakt, ein Video der Mission - die bislang nur hinter verschlossenen Türen zu sehen war - gibt es hier: Mehr Infos & Videostream

Zudem spricht Massive von den Schwierigkeiten des Balancing, das man für die größte Herausforderung überhaupt hält. Wen es interessiert findet hier mehr Infos dazu. Aber das Video ist interessanter.


----------



## jackennils (3. November 2014)

Wir könnten schon bald den genauen Release-Termin erfahren. (Quelle)


----------



## Gepettox (5. November 2014)

jackennils schrieb:


> Das gamescom Gameplay wurde nun auf der PAX Australia geleakt, ein Video der Mission - die bislang nur hinter verschlossenen Türen zu sehen war - gibt es hier: Mehr Infos & Videostream
> 
> Zudem spricht Massive von den Schwierigkeiten des Balancing, das man für die größte Herausforderung überhaupt hält. Wen es interessiert findet hier mehr Infos dazu. Aber das Video ist interessanter.



Release 2016 so wie sich das anhört


----------



## jackennils (5. November 2014)

Nicht immer gleich schwarz sehen, auch mal das Licht anmachen. 


Heute hab ich richtig interessante News für euch:
Zum einen neue Gameplaydetails wie eine Matchmakingfunktion und neue Ideen zum Endgame-Content (mehr dazu hier) und ein Gerücht über eine Beta im März 2015, zunächst für Xbox One (mehr dazu hier). Sehr spekulativ, aber wer weiß... Der gute Mann lag schon des Öfteren richtig.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

Ja aber dann kommt das ja trotzdem hin mit 2016 wenn ja erst im März die Beta erscheinen soll.


----------



## jackennils (5. November 2014)

Sollte die Beta im März kommen, bleiben doch noch 9 Monate. Das sollte locker für ein Release nächstes Jahr reichen.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

Jaja das meine ich ja.  

Kommt ja gut hin.


----------



## jackennils (20. November 2014)

Endlich mal wieder Neuigkeiten, wenn auch etwas anderer Art:



> Überladene Anzeigen am Bildschirmrand schmälern oft das Spielerlebnis. Seit Jahren versuchen Entwickler daher sämtliche Anzeigen geschickt in das eigentliche Spiel zu integrieren; das HUD soll nur unbedingt notwendige Informationen permanent zur Verfügung stellen. So auch bei Tom Clancy’s The Division, bei dem die Infos des UI respektive des HUD in die Ausrüstung des Agenten integriert oder in die Spielwelt hineinprojiziert werden. Ein nun geleakter interner User Interface Styleguide zeigt anhand diverser Richtlinien und Vorgaben, wie sich die Projektleitung das Design vorstellt.
> 
> So stehen unter anderem Grundsätze wie Einfachheit, direktes Verständnis, Funktionalität und Beständigkeit im Vordergrund. Zudem legt Massive Entertainment besonderen Wert darauf, dass die einzelnen UI-Elemente zu einem möglichst großen Anteil in die Spielwelt selbst integriert werden. Als Beispiel sei hier die Minimap genannt, welche förmlich vor die Füße des Spielers projiziert wird.



Mehr dazu und über 25 Bilder finden Interessierte hier.


----------



## jackennils (26. November 2014)

Red Storm unterstützt Massive bei der Erstellung der Charaktermodelle. Was man sich darunter vorstellen muss und einige Beispiele gibt es hier zu entdecken.


----------



## xjonas97 (26. November 2014)

Ich freu mich so auf das Game


----------



## McKofFly (26. November 2014)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie weit ich mit meinem System komme, sofern das Spiel "demnächst" erscheint


----------



## hacky998 (26. November 2014)

McKofFly schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie weit ich mit meinem System komme, sofern das Spiel "demnächst" erscheint


Wenn ich mit meinem System nicht auf den höchsten Grafikeinstellungen spielen kann, würde ich schon sauer sein..


----------



## Zeus18 (26. November 2014)

hacky998 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit meinem System nicht auf den höchsten Grafikeinstellungen spielen kann, würde ich schon sauer sein..



Ich glaube darüber brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## hacky998 (27. November 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich glaube darüber brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen.


Wenn es kein allzu schlechter Konsolenport wird, wie man es an den anderen aktuellen Spielen merkt, dann müsste man sich da auch keine Gedanken machen ^^


----------



## uka (28. November 2014)

hacky998 schrieb:


> Wenn es kein allzu schlechter Konsolenport wird, wie man es an den anderen aktuellen Spielen merkt, dann müsste man sich da auch keine Gedanken machen ^^



Ich kann mir vorstellen das du Ruckler haben wirst bzgl. zu wenig VRam und schlechter Optimierung


----------



## jackennils (1. Dezember 2014)

Es sind Artworks aus dem Take Back New York Trailer aufgetaucht. Sehen wirklich beeindruckend aus, auch wenn es "nur" CGI ist und nicht auf die tatsächliche Grafikqualität schließen lässt. --> Zu den Artworks


----------



## Sunjy (3. Dezember 2014)

Wenn das ganze jetzt noch ein richtiges MMO wäre wo auch alle auf dem selben server rumgimpen und ums überleben kämpfen wäre natürlich top.. jetzt isses ja nichts weiter als ein CO OP Game. 

Wird es auch sowas wie Bases geben in denen mann sachen lagern kann mit seinen kumpels und jeder dann darauf zugreifen kann? Kann mann sich selbst rüstungen waffen nahrung ect herstellen usw?

Grafik is aber wirklich allererste Sahne


----------



## uka (4. Dezember 2014)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Wenn das ganze jetzt noch ein richtiges MMO wäre wo auch alle auf dem selben server rumgimpen und ums überleben kämpfen wäre natürlich top.. jetzt isses ja nichts weiter als ein CO OP Game.
> 
> Wird es auch sowas wie Bases geben in denen mann sachen lagern kann mit seinen kumpels und jeder dann darauf zugreifen kann? Kann mann sich selbst rüstungen waffen nahrung ect herstellen usw?
> 
> Grafik is aber wirklich allererste Sahne



Naja das New York soll instanziert sein, damit halt die Story sich entwickeln kann (Umgebung und Missionen passen sich den Entscheidungen an). PvP Zonen sind dann gemixt, wie es in den Städten aussieht - gute Frage.


----------



## jackennils (5. Dezember 2014)

Heute wurde ein neues Artwork veröffentlicht, welches die Cleaner zeigt: Klick mich.


----------



## jackennils (24. Dezember 2014)

Zu Weihnachten gibt es von Massive als kleines Präsent ein - wie kann es anders sein - weihnachtliches Artwork: Hier geht's lang!


An dieser Stelle auch von mir ein frohes und gesegnetes Fest an euch alle!


----------



## jackennils (1. Januar 2015)

Ich wünsche euch ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr 2015!


Passend dazu wurde auch ein neues Artwork veröffentlicht.
Auf ein ereignisreiches Jahr und das Release von The Division.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2015)

Wünsche ich euch allen auch.


----------



## Todesklinge (12. Januar 2015)

Die heutigen Spiele hören sich immer besser an als diese es dann sind.

Das Division erinnert mich irgendwie an das eine Zombiespiel mit den Illuminati usw welches dann freue to play wurde... Namen vergessen.


----------



## uka (13. Januar 2015)

Du meinst nicht zufällig The Secret World  ?


----------



## jackennils (17. Januar 2015)

Ubisoft hält neue Playtests in Singapur ab. Wer also zufällig in der Nähe ist, kann ja mal reinschneien und The Division anzocken.


----------



## runamoK (26. Januar 2015)

jackennils schrieb:


> Sollte die Beta im März kommen, bleiben doch noch 9 Monate. Das sollte locker für ein Release nächstes Jahr reichen.



Kann man sich für die Beta irgendwo registrieren?


----------



## jackennils (26. Januar 2015)

Das sind bisher nur Gerüchte. Es gibt noch kein offizielles Wort zu einer Beta.


----------



## jackennils (28. Januar 2015)

Heute habe ich etwas Besonderes für euch:
Wir durften Antoine Emond und Martin Hultberg von Massive exklusiv ein paar Fragen stellen. Dabei förderten wir ein paar neue Details zu Lokalisierung, Gegner und Zivilisten zu tage.
Wer sich dafür interessiert: Hier ist das Interview.


----------



## RavionHD (28. Januar 2015)

jackennils schrieb:


> Heute habe ich etwas Besonderes für euch:
> Wir durften Antoine Emond und Martin Hultberg von Massive exklusiv ein paar Fragen stellen. Dabei förderten wir ein paar neue Details zu Lokalisierung, Gegner und Zivilisten zu tage.
> Wer sich dafür interessiert: Hier ist das Interview.



Interessantes Interview, schade dass er zur technischen Frage nichts sagen konnte, aber das wäre aktuell wohl noch zu früh.


----------



## jackennils (28. Januar 2015)

Ja, wohl wahr. Ich habe auch nicht wirklich eine Antwort erwartet. Aber einen Versuch war es wert.


----------



## RavionHD (28. Januar 2015)

Na klar, die Frage kann man vielleicht 2 Monate vor Release nochmal stellen.

Fordernd wird das Spiel aber sicher, optisch gibt es aktuell nichts Besseres.


----------



## jackennils (28. Januar 2015)

Ich hoffe nur, dass es kein zweites Unity wird, was die Performance angeht.


----------



## RavionHD (28. Januar 2015)

jackennils schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass es kein zweites Unity wird, was die Performance angeht.



Also mit Unity habe ich performancetechnisch 0 Probleme gehabt, läuft selbst in doppelter FullHD Auflösung mit ~38 Frames sofern ich die Schatten von PCSS auf Hoch stelle:
http://www11.pic-upload.de/24.01.15/vfb3lc9hq6j.jpg
http://www11.pic-upload.de/24.01.15/7ptzwv6q4oag.jpg

Würde mich sogar freuen, da The Divison Unity optisch wohl schlagen wird.


----------



## jackennils (2. Februar 2015)

IP Developer Martin Hultberg erzählt von seiner Reise nach New York und den Recherchearbeiten für The Division. Das ganze gibt's eingedeutscht hier.


----------



## jackennils (11. Februar 2015)

Nun wurden neue Details zur Lokalisierung von The Division bekannt. Über 20 Sprachen, etwa die Hälfte wird komplett lokalisiert. Wer mehr darüber erfahren will, kann dies hier tun.


----------



## jackennils (12. Februar 2015)

*Breaking:* The Division erscheint im Geschäftsjahr 2016, doch keine Panik, das bedeutet zwischen April 2015 und März 2016. Mehr dazu hier.


----------



## Zybba (13. Februar 2015)

jackennils schrieb:


> doch keine Panik


Je länger es dauert, desto besser für den Kunden. Das ist zumindest meine Theorie. ^^


----------



## jackennils (15. Februar 2015)

Achtung wildes Gerücht: The Division auf Xbox One nur mit 900p, auf PS4 mit 1080p. Mehr dazu hier.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Februar 2015)

Boar das wäre geil wenn es in 1080p laufen würde wie Inquisition.


----------



## jackennils (15. Februar 2015)

Es sollte zumindest das Ziel für beide Konsolen sein. Mal sehen, was draus wird.


----------



## RavionHD (15. Februar 2015)

Wäre ja im Grunde normal, in etwas aufwendigeren Spielen schafft die Xbox One fast nie 1080P.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2015)

Das hört sich doch mal gut an.


----------



## jackennils (23. Februar 2015)

News für euch:
Zum einen ziemlich haltlose Alpha-Gerüchte, die man besser nicht glauben sollte. Zum anderen die mögliche Bekanntgabe des Release-Termins zur E3 2015.


----------



## jackennils (26. Februar 2015)

Heute wurde der offizielle Podcast gestartet. In Episode 1 geht es darum, wie alles begann. Wer sich nicht die ganze Episode anhören möchte (32 Minuten) für den gibt es eine Zusammenfassung: Hier lang »


----------



## jackennils (28. Februar 2015)

Sorry, bitte löschen.


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2015)

Auch ein Spiel wo ich mit Spannung drauf warte.


----------



## jackennils (3. März 2015)

Material aus der The Division Pre-Alpha geleakt


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2015)

Also ich gebe eine Scheiss auf die Meinung von dem Typen.


----------



## RavionHD (3. März 2015)

Downgrade confirmed? 

Hoffe das sieht am Ende besser aus, die E3 Videos sahen schon deutlich besser aus als diese Fotos.


----------



## jackennils (3. März 2015)

Das ist ein Pre-Alpha Load Test. Dabei steht kaum die Grafik im Vordergrund. Erst abwarten, dann beschweren. Ich kann das wirklich nicht mehr hören. Auch nicht als Sarkasmus.


----------



## Zybba (4. März 2015)

Oh, das sieht aber echt hart nach einem Downgrade aus...


----------



## jackennils (4. März 2015)

Hast du den Artikel gelesen? Scheinbar nicht...


----------



## Zybba (4. März 2015)

Keine Zeit gehabt, ich konnte nur die Bilder anschauen.
Die sehen leider echt nicht gut aus. :I


----------



## jackennils (4. März 2015)

Dann hole das doch mal nach und du wirst sehen, dass alles halb so wild ist und sogar Sinn macht.


----------



## Zybba (4. März 2015)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur trollen aufgrund deiner Aussage:"Ich kann das wirklich nicht mehr hören."

Aber du reagierst viel zu freundlich.
Dazu habe ich mir den Text jetzt auch durchgelesen und verstanden. 
Falls die Mechanik vom Spiel anspricht, werde ich es kaufen.
Bisher ist mir einfach zu wenig zum Gameplay bekannt.
Wobei es ja wohl mehr Shooter als MMO wird?
Das würde mir auch mehr zusagen.


----------



## jackennils (4. März 2015)

Ich bin halt ein Netter. 

Im Herzen ist es schon ein Rollenspiel, aber mit Fokus auf Action. Wenn du dir dazu auch ein paar Zeilen geben willst, hier wird's erklärt.


----------



## Zybba (4. März 2015)

So, den verlinkten Artikel habe ich mir durchgelesen.
Dass man auch reinen SP spielen kann, war mir vorher nicht klar. Damit kann ich es nach Release relativ unbesorgt kaufen, wenn nicht grobe Schnitzer/Bugs drin sind.


----------



## jackennils (4. März 2015)

Das hoffe ich auch.


----------



## jackennils (9. März 2015)

In der aktuellen GamePro sind ein paar neue Infos zu The Division enthalten: Hier entlang...


----------



## Zeus18 (9. März 2015)

Boar ich bin auch schon auf die Story gespannt.


----------



## jackennils (11. März 2015)

Alle Infos zu den Cleanern aus The Division gibt's jetzt hier.


----------



## tris0x (13. März 2015)

Wenn ich die Cleaner so sehe, hätte ich ja schon echt unendlich Lust auf dieses Spiel jetzt..mensch, bringt das doch endlich mal raus!


----------



## jackennils (24. März 2015)

Ein neuer vermeintlicher Leak gibt weitere Details preis. Diesmal zu Skills, Crafting, Waffen, Looting, Handel, Dark Zones und mehr. Alle Infos dazu und eine deutsche Zusammenfassung findet ihr hier: Klick mich.


Wichtiger Hinweis: Nichts davon ist bestätigt!


----------



## kero81 (24. März 2015)

jackennils schrieb:


> Ein neuer vermeintlicher Leak gibt weitere Details preis. Diesmal zu Skills, Crafting, Waffen, Looting, Handel, Dark Zones und mehr. Alle Infos dazu und eine deutsche Zusammenfassung findet ihr hier: Klick mich.
> 
> 
> Wichtiger Hinweis: Nichts davon ist bestätigt!



Haste da auch mal eine ORIGINAL Quelle oder nur deine Seite da?!?


----------



## Robonator (24. März 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Haste da auch mal eine ORIGINAL Quelle oder nur deine Seite da?!?


Ist dort doch im Artikel verlinkt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIeTCo91_rI


----------



## jackennils (24. März 2015)

Danke Robonator, Credit where Credit is due.


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Bin gespannt auf das Spiel, die Screens etc. sehen schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## kero81 (29. März 2015)

Dieses Video wurde vom Nutzer entfernt... Much Credit...


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Ist ja alles aus einem Alpha Leak, oder?


----------



## jackennils (29. März 2015)

Der Leak hat sich als frei erfunden herausgestellt, den Artikel habe ich daher wieder entfernt. Sorry!


Dafür kann ich euch heute einen Blick hinter die Kulissen und die Entstehung des Cover Artworks anbieten: Hier entlang.


----------



## kero81 (29. März 2015)

Wen interessiert denn bitte sowas banales wie die entstehung des Cover Artworks??? Das is so ne typische PCGH Sonntags News...


----------



## jackennils (29. März 2015)

Du wirst nicht gezwungen den Artikel zu lesen. Zumindest ist das produktiver als dein pampiger Kommentar.


----------



## kero81 (29. März 2015)

Klar, total produktiv... Kann man sich auch anschauen wie ne Kartoffel geschält und zur Pommes verarbeitet wird...


----------



## jackennils (30. März 2015)

Du hast es verstanden. Auch das ist produktiver als deine Kommentare.


----------



## Robonator (30. März 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wen interessiert denn bitte sowas banales wie die entstehung des Cover Artworks??? Das is so ne typische PCGH Sonntags News...



Mich als angehender Artist.
Nur leider ist der Artikel, bzw das Profil von dem Artist auf Behance nicht sonderlich umfangreich.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2015)

Ich hoffe wir erfahren mehr auf der diesjährigen Gamescom. Und auch wenn es Einzelheiten sind.


----------



## kero81 (31. März 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Mich als angehender Artist.
> Nur leider ist der Artikel, bzw das Profil von dem Artist auf Behance nicht sonderlich umfangreich.



So einer der im Zirkus arbeitet?! Sry Robo, den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen. Hach, es is einfach stinklangweilig wenn solche Lückenfüller News gebracht werden. Aber das sind wir hier auf PCGH ja schon gewohnt... Wie wurde eigentlich die DVD Hülle hergestellt? Gibts da auch ne News zu? M.M.n. to-tal Be-lang-los für die Mehrheit. Klar gibts immer Nischen die sowas interessiert, das ist ja das "tolle" am Internet. Jeder Furtz findet seine Fanbase...


----------



## jackennils (2. April 2015)

Die zweite Episode des The Division Podcast ist da! Diesmal erfahren wir eine Menge über Soundtrack und Sounddesign.
Ihr habt die Wahl: Vollständig anhören (40 Minuten), oder die Zusammenfassung lesen --> Bitte sehr


----------



## Robonator (2. April 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> So einer der im Zirkus arbeitet?! Sry Robo, den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen. Hach, es is einfach stinklangweilig wenn solche Lückenfüller News gebracht werden. Aber das sind wir hier auf PCGH ja schon gewohnt... Wie wurde eigentlich die DVD Hülle hergestellt? Gibts da auch ne News zu? M.M.n. to-tal Be-lang-los für die Mehrheit. Klar gibts immer Nischen die sowas interessiert, das ist ja das "tolle" am Internet. Jeder Furtz findet seine Fanbase...


Bist ja heute ganz gut drauf? 
Hat der TE irgendwelche Verpflichtungen nur super aktuelle top News zu bringen und alles andere nicht? Warum hörst du nicht auf dich überjeden kleinsten Bullshit aufzuregen und machst einfach deinen eigenen Scheiss?


----------



## kero81 (4. April 2015)

Chill Robo, war nur Spaß.  
Wie sieht das denn nun mit wirklich hilfreichen Informationen hier aus?! Z.b. Cheatschutz... Da in Watch Dogs und The Crew ja munter und ohne Konsequenzen gecheatet werden kann liegt die VErmutung nahe das es in The Division auch so sein wird. Wurde darüber seitens Ubischrott schon etwas gesagt oder wird auch hier das Thema totgeschwiegen?!


----------



## Kealthazzad (16. April 2015)

Bin grade sowas von gehyped auf das Spiel. Mal sehen was die E3 bringt. : )


----------



## jackennils (19. April 2015)

Nicht nur du. 

Wieder mal News:
Warum Manhattan im Spiel nicht maßstabsgetreu abgebildet wird, erfahrt ihr hier.


----------



## Dennis07 (20. April 2015)

War bei mir zusammen mit Destiny das am meisten erwartete Spiel der letzten Zeit. Ich Hoffe es enttäuscht mich nicht so wie Destiny (hatte denke ich einfach komplett falsche Vorstellungen).


----------



## Kealthazzad (20. April 2015)

jackennils schrieb:


> Warum Manhattan im Spiel nicht maßstabsgetreu abgebildet wird, erfahrt ihr hier.



Hört sich auf jeden mal plausibel an, ich hätte sicher kein bock zwanzig Blocks mit nichts interessantem zu durchlatschen.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. April 2015)

Ja einige Blocks werden sich ja wiederholen bzw. sehen dicht ähnlich aus, aber das macht mir nichts aus.


----------



## jackennils (27. April 2015)

Ein neues Artwork von The Division und Details zur Arbeit der Concept Artists gibt es hier.


----------



## jackennils (7. Mai 2015)

Heute wurde eine neue Videoreihe gestartet. The Division Insider liefert Einblicke in die Entwicklung. In der ersten Episode geht es um die Musik im Spiel. Einen Stream, Download in 1080p und dt. Untertitel findet ihr hier.


Hier nur das "nackte" Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v8qUmG7WP8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jackennils (8. Mai 2015)

Und der nächste Kracher. Ubisoft Annecy arbeitet nun auch an TD. Damit sind es vier Studios!


Alle Infos hier...


----------



## jackennils (12. Mai 2015)

*Breaking News:* The Division auf Q1 2016 verschoben.


Statement + Infos


----------



## uka (13. Mai 2015)

Jede News ala "Division kommt 2015" hat mir schon immer ein schmunzeln abverlangt. Wer daran wirklich geglaubt hat, muss die Berichte von Insidern echt verschlafen haben ...  also von daher schon seit 2014 bekannt.


----------



## jackennils (13. Mai 2015)

*Und schon wieder Breaking News:* Ubisoft CEO Yves Guillemot spricht über die Möglichkeit einer offenen Beta von The Division!


Alles dazu hier »


----------



## jackennils (2. Juni 2015)

News: The Division auf der E3 erstmals anspielbar


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juni 2015)

Ja das sind sehr gute News sogar, bin echt gespannt wie es auf der E3 aussehen wird zu diesem Game.


----------



## jackennils (4. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute,


ich habe dank einer Einladung von Ubisoft die einmalige Gelegenheit mir The Division vor Ort auf der E3 in LA anzuspielen und mit den Devs abzuhängen.
Solltet ihr Fragen haben, her damit! Ich versuche den Jungs so viele Infos wie möglich zu entlocken.


Fragen am besten hier als Kommentar posten.


----------



## Robonator (4. Juni 2015)

Hab jetzt keine Lust mir da extra einen Account zu machen daher halt hier:

Wie groß wird der Downgrade dieses mal ausfallen? 
Wird es dieses mal auch endlich eine halbwegs vernünftige Optimierung geben oder darf man wieder erstmal 3-4 Monate nach Release warten bis die Patches durch sind und es halbwegs anständig läuft? 
Wie viele DLC's sind jetzt schon geplant?


----------



## jackennils (4. Juni 2015)

Für Kommentare musst du keinen Account machen. Wirklich fragen kann man so was aber sowieso nicht.


----------



## Robonator (4. Juni 2015)

Naja fragen kann man, nur wird man wohl kaum eine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## jackennils (10. Juni 2015)

Als kleines Warmup vor der E3 hier noch ein Community Q&A, das einige neue Details zutage fördert.


----------



## xNeo92x (18. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wie groß wird der Downgrade dieses mal ausfallen?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c2jrVPcIarU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich sage nur Watch Dogs 2.0 
Und das war erst das Downgrade von diesem Jahr. Stell dir vor wie es 2016 aussehen wird


----------



## uka (18. Juni 2015)

Naja in dem Video sieht man zwar etwas Downgrade (wenn ich den Boden betrachte), aber wer auch immer das Video gemacht hat scheint ne 480p Quelle gekommen zu haben  das sieht alles schlecht aus mal von dem suboptimalen Codec abgesehen .


----------



## Robonator (18. Juni 2015)

Jup selbst auf 1080 sieht die Quali immer noch Käse aus 

Grade am Boden sieht man das die Grafik nicht mehr so toll war, aber wer weiß ob das nun überhaupt die höchsten Settings waren? Meiner Meinung nach sieht das Game, grade für ein MMO, noch ziemlich gut aus und sie haben ja auch noch bis 2016 Zeit.


----------



## jackennils (20. Juni 2015)

Ihr habt ja vermutlich das neue Material in den letzten Tagen aufgesaugt. Der Übersicht halber, habe ich auch nochmal alle E3-News zusammengefasst.
Zudem war ich dank der Einladung von Ubisoft vor Ort in LA und konnte The Division mehrfach spielen. Meinen Hands-On-Bericht lest ihr hier.
Außerdem wird ein Buch zu The Division erscheinen, worum es sich dabei handelt, könnt ihr hier nachlesen.


Zum Thema Downgrade noch was:
2013 --> Pressedemo - nicht das wirkliche Spiel
2014 --> PC Demo
2015 --> Xbox One Demo

Der Vergleich hinkt also völlig. Schaut euch mal das unkomprimierte Material an, dann sieht es gleich ganz anders aus:
The Division - Gameplayvideos | MYDIVISION.NET


Noch ein schönes Rest-WE euch allen.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2015)

Habe mir dein ersten Eindruck mal angesehen bzw. gelesen und das hört sich echt sehr vielversprechend an. Ich hoffe auch wirklich das The Devision auf der diesjährigen Gamescom dabei sein wird.


----------



## jackennils (21. Juni 2015)

Davon ist auszugehen.


----------



## RavionHD (21. Juni 2015)

Also sieht nur die Xbox One Version (bzw auch die Playstation 4 Version) so schlecht aus?

Edit:
Was heißt schlecht, aber an die grafische Qualität des 2013-er Videos kommt es halt bei weitem nicht.^^


----------



## jackennils (23. Juni 2015)

Damit sollte man es ohnehin nicht vergleichen. Das war nur eine Pressedemo und hatte mit dem eigentlichen Spiel nichts zu tun. Das 2014er Material war vom PC und nun eben von der Xbox One.

Egal, hier ist die neue Episode des Podcasts. Diesmal zum Thema Waffen:
Anhören + Zusammenfassung


----------



## jackennils (24. Juni 2015)

Entfernt.


----------



## jackennils (29. Juni 2015)

Heute wurden zwei neue Artworks mit Hintergrundinfos veröffentlicht: Hier entlang. Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## jackennils (2. Juli 2015)

Heute gibt's jede Menge neue Infos zu einigen Fraktionen: Hier entlang.


----------



## jackennils (3. Juli 2015)

Neuer Dark Zone Trailer veröffentlicht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AmhDJIUlbAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juli 2015)

Nun Publisher Ubisoft hat heute bekannt gegeben das unter anderem Tom Clancy’s The Division bei der diesjährigen Gamescom dabei sein wird.

Ubisoft: Publisher gibt Lineup für Gamescom bekannt | GMG-Network


----------



## jackennils (10. September 2015)

Hey Leute,


nachdem es momentan ja leider wieder ziemlich ruhig um The Division wurde, dachte ich mir, ich muss mal wieder an etwas werkeln. 
Wie ihr vielleicht wisst, kann TD nur online gespielt werden, also habe ich kurzerhand einen Offlinemodus gebastelt. 


Ich präsentiere: The Divisionopoly


Diese exklusive Version transportiert das klassische Brettspiel Monopoly nach New York in die Welt von Tom Clancy’s The Division. Statt der Straßen gilt es bekannte Gebäude oder Plätze zu besetzen und Barrikaden samt Sprengfallen zu errichten. Die Bahnhöfe wichen Wahrzeichen von Manhattan und statt Elektrizitäts- und Wasserwerk findet man die die freundlichen Fraktionen CERA und die JTF auf dem Spielbrett. Die 32 Ereignis- und Gemeinschaftskarten des Originals wurden durch satte 50 Karten ausgetauscht, welche allesamt Anspielungen auf Tom Clancy’s The Division enthalten.


Vorschau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Infos und Download:
The Divisionopoly - The Divsion Monopoly | MYDIVISION.NET


Würde mich echt freuen, wenn es der ein oder andere von euch mal ausprobieren würde. 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Zybba (11. September 2015)

Da hast du ja echt das spaßigste Spiel in die The Division Variante verwandelt... :/

Naja, ist halt Geschmacksache. Für mich ist es nichts.


----------



## jackennils (4. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht gibt's doch Nahkampf im Spiel, auf der EGX in Birmingham gab ein Ubisoft-Mitarbeiter nun Grund zur Hoffnung. Melee sei nicht in Teil der aktuellen Build, aber womöglich in der fertigen Version. 


Quelle


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2015)

Gibts dann überteuert als DLC oder Pre Order Bonus...


----------



## jackennils (4. Oktober 2015)

Wieso immer gleich schwarzsehen?


----------



## kero81 (6. Oktober 2015)

Ääääääääh... Hast Du die letzten Jahr nix gespielt und den gesamten DLC Wahn nit mitbekommen?!


----------



## Zureh (8. Oktober 2015)

jackennils schrieb:


> Wieso immer gleich schwarzsehen?



Das ist hier im Forum völlig normal


----------



## stoney242 (9. Oktober 2015)

Zahlungspflichte DLCs gehören in der heutigen Zeit einfach dazu, da muss sich jeder dran gewöhnen. Ebenso verstehe ich auch nicht, dass man sich über always-on aufregt. 
Wenn man den PC anmacht, sind die meisten doch eh direkt online. 
Btt: Ich bin gespannt auf das Game und verfolge die Entwicklung von Anfang an. Das Einzige was mich an The Division wirklich stört, ist, dass es aus dem Hause Ubisoft kommt.


----------



## jackennils (23. Oktober 2015)

Endlich gibt's mal wieder Neues von The Division zu berichten. Im Intelligence Annex 7 verraten die Entwickler Details zu den Tageszeiten und Wetterlagen. Von heiter und sonnig bis düster samt Schneesturm ist alles dabei. 
Einen entsprechend übersetzten Artikel samt neuer Videoschnipsel gibt's hier: Klick mich. Den Originalartikel hier: Klick mich.


----------



## jackennils (25. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt sind noch ein paar neue Details zum Stealthgameplay aufgetaucht. Hier eine Zusammenfassung: Neue Details zum Stealthgameplay von The Division | MYDIVISION.NET
Das ganze Interview kann man sich auch auf Twitch reinziehen, dauert aber eine Stunde und außer den Infohäppchen zum Stealthgameplay ist eigentlich nix Neues drin.


----------



## kero81 (25. Oktober 2015)

Laaaaaaangweilig...
Mit jedem neuen was ich lese schwindet mein Interesse immer mehr. Echt Schade, am Anfang war ich schon ziemlich gehyped...


----------



## jackennils (27. Oktober 2015)

Dann musst du hier ja nicht mitlesen. 

In einer neuen Episode des Podcasts verraten die Entwickler ein paar neue Infos zu den Charakteren und deren Anpassungsmöglichkeiten.
Die neuen Infohäppchen findet man hier zusammengefasst.


Wer sich den kompletten Podcast anhören möchte, kann dies hier tun.


----------



## Don_Lokus (1. November 2015)

Erscheinen lassen... ein wenig warten... entscheiden ob kaufen oder nicht ... glücklich sein...

Nach den ganzen DLC Geschichten lohnt es sich m.M.n. nicht mehr Spiele direkt nach Release zu kaufen ...


----------



## jackennils (13. November 2015)

Es gibt neue Infos zu den Skills (so wie es scheint max. 12 (3x4)), den Modifikationsmöglichkeiten von Waffen und es dürfen maximal 4 Charaktere pro Account erstellt werden.


Das Ganze kann dem neuen Q&A Video entnommen oder hier detailliert nachgelesen werden.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=19_gyTpmqUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (14. November 2015)

Eigentlich ist das hier ja auch nur Werbung für deine Popelige Webpage... Hier gibts ja eh kaum Infos, nur verlinkungen zu deiner komischen Seite.  Wundert mich das dich die Mods noch nicht verwarnt/gebannt haben wegen Eigenwerbung. Liegt wohl daran das hier kaum was los is im Thread.


----------



## jackennils (14. November 2015)

Falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast, bin ich mit meiner popeligen Seite offizieller Partner von PCG und PCGH, die mich in ihren News meist dankenswerter Weise erwähnen, da ich die News parallel dazu frei Haus liefere. Warum du gleich beleidigend sein musst, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, aber dafür ist mein Verstand dann wohl auch zu popelig.


----------



## Zybba (14. November 2015)

Ich habs auch immer mehr als Werbung empfunden, wusste nichts von dieser Partnerschaft.
Dennoch hast du ja Informationen geliefert hier für Interessierte.

Warum Kero seit Wochen/Monaten hier rum meckert, verstehe ich aber auch nicht. ^^


----------



## kero81 (14. November 2015)

Weil ich PCGH als Anlaufstelle für (meist) Infos/News nutze und nicht von da noch auf ne andere Webseite weitergeleitet werden will...
Von der Partnerschaft höre ich heute auch zum ersten Mal, tut aber eig nix zur Sache.


----------



## jackennils (14. November 2015)

Dann musst du diesen Thread eben ignorieren. Ändert nichts daran, dass du nicht weißt, wie man sich benimmt. Sollte 81 dein Geburtsjahr sein, solltest du wahrlich alt genug sein, um Benimmregeln zu kennen.


----------



## stoney242 (17. November 2015)

Ich finde den Thread gut und folge ihn interessiert. Deshalb mal ein Lob an dieser Stelle. 

EDIT: Ich folge deinem Twitteraccount auch schon seit längerem, schon  bevor ich hier angemeldet war.


----------



## jackennils (24. November 2015)

Das freut mich zu hören. 

Hier ein Ausblick auf die unterschiedlichen Ausrüstungsgegenstände inkl. neuer Szenen (das Video lässt sich hier nicht posten/einbetten):
Neue Gameplayszenen von The Division zeigen die Ausrüstung | MYDIVISION.NET


----------



## Zeus18 (24. November 2015)

Ist zwar kein großer Einblick, dennoch sieht es gar nicht mal so schlecht aus das Video.


----------



## jackennils (24. November 2015)

Klein (oder vielmehr kurz) aber fein!


----------



## jackennils (25. November 2015)

Und gleich nochmal eine ordentliche Portion Nachschlag. Endlich gibt's handfeste Infos zu Erfahrungssystem, Skills, Talenten und Perks!
Der englische Originalartikel ist hier zu finden, wer sich lieber eine deutsche Fassung samt ausführlicher Beispiele zu Gemüte führen möchte, wird hier fündig:
Erfahrungssystem, Skills, Talente und Perks in The Division | MYDIVISION.NET


----------



## jackennils (16. Dezember 2015)

Ein neues und vor allem offizielles Video zeigt frische Gameplayszenen:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pM-3pc9OBR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Morgen dürfte zudem ein neuer Trailer folgen, zumindest wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## kero81 (16. Dezember 2015)

Oh Gott, wenn ich diese gestellten Aussagen höre muß ich kotzen. Wuaaah, ja es wird das allerbeste, geilste, tollste... ach was weiß ich nit noch Spiel der ganzen Weeeeelt. Wer lässt sich eig von solchen Trailern beeinflussen?! Die Szenen die "neu" sind, sind viel zu kurz. Eig kann da nichtmal von Gameplay die Rede sein. Maximal Gameplay Schnipsel die zusammengewürfelt und richtig arrangiert eine episches Story und Immersionsfeuerwerk darstellen sollen. Gott, ich hasse solche reinen Werbetrailer mit "Community Spielern" die natürlich nicht gekauft sind.


----------



## stoney242 (17. Dezember 2015)

Und da isser wieder.   Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir da Recht, aber es gab ja auch schon reichlich positive Resonanz aus der Alpha von unabhängigen Spielern, auch wenn da nicht drüber gesprochen werden darf (NDA).


----------



## Grozz (17. Dezember 2015)

Also ich freu mich zwar aufs Spiel aber ich hoffe das es auch auf Langzeit packt. Weil langsam hab ich genug von den ganzen Games die nur für knapp ne Woche was taugen ... 
Das Gameplaymaterial sieht für mich fast immer gleich aus und das seit mehreren Jahren. Werde probieren in ne Beta reinzukommen und dann mal sehen obs sich lohnt


----------



## jackennils (17. Dezember 2015)

Und jetzt gibt's auch noch einen coolen Live-Action-Trailer:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UydzOG_ZpnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (17. Dezember 2015)

War ja klar das der noch kommen musste. 
@stoney
Ich wollts gestern eig noch dabei schreiben bzw ergänzen. Meine Aussage bezog sich nicht nur auf The Division. Solche geschönten Trailer mag ich bei allen Spielen nicht.


----------



## stoney242 (18. Dezember 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> War ja klar das der noch kommen musste.
> @stoney
> Ich wollts gestern eig noch dabei schreiben bzw ergänzen. Meine Aussage bezog sich nicht nur auf The Division. Solche geschönten Trailer mag ich bei allen Spielen nicht.



Ja, ich habe dich auch so verstanden. Den Spruch wollte ich dir nur drücken, weil du in letzter Zeit so gerne gegen "The Division" wetterst. Alles nicht böse gemeint natürlich.


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Dezember 2015)

ich bin aufs game gespannt^^
was man so bisher soeht und liest schaut ja mal ganz gut aus


----------



## jackennils (21. Dezember 2015)

Eine neue Episode des The Division Podcasts ist erschienen und behandelt das große Thema "Loot".
Anhören oder eine Zusammenfassung der neuen Erkenntnisse daraus gibt es hier: Klick mich.


Zudem liefert ein Interview mit IGN ein paar Details zum Endgame und bringt drei Screenshots mit sich.
Interview hier: Klick mich.
Screenshots in groß hier: Klick mich.


Viel Spaß und schon mal frohes Fest, falls man sich nicht mehr "liest".


----------



## jackennils (1. Januar 2016)

Zunächst mal noch ein frohes Neues euch allen! 


Und kaum im neuen Jahr gelandet, gibt's auch schon wieder Neuigkeiten:


So bekommt TD in den USA ein M-Rating (ab 17 Jahren). Die Begründung durch die ESRB spoilert zudem ein wenig rum und bestätigt so auch Geiselrettungen und Zwischensequenzen (auf die man ursprünglich möglichst verzichten wollte).
Mehr dazu hier: The Division erhält M-Rating in den USA | MYDIVISION.NET




Und neben Manhattan wird auch Brooklyn spielbar sein, zumindest Teile davon.
Mehr dazu hier: The Division spielt auch in Teilen von Brooklyn | MYDIVISION.NET


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2016)

Gibts auch direkt auf PCGH zu lesen, ohne den Umweg über eine andere Webseite.  
The Division - bekommt M-Rating in den USA


----------



## jackennils (1. Januar 2016)

Ja, die Jungs haben das ja von mir, wie üblich. Wollte es nur hier der Vollständigkeit auch posten.


----------



## jackennils (6. Januar 2016)

Aktuell machen Theorien/Gerüchte oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag die Runde, der Preload von TD könnte schon am 1. März auf Steam starten. 
Vermutlich ist das aber nur eine Fehlinterpretation basierend auf einem Platzhalter. Eine ausführliche Erklärung gibt's hier. Dies nur zu eurer Info, nicht dass falsche Hoffnung aufkommt.


----------



## -Xe0n- (9. Januar 2016)

Laut Steam ist die pre load am 1.3


----------



## jackennils (9. Januar 2016)

Nein, ist er nicht.

Die Steam-Version kommt übrigens mit Sammelkarten. Ist jetzt vielleicht nicht sonderlich überraschend, aber ich wollte es nur mal erwähnt haben.

Edit: Außerdem unterstützt man die Tobii Eye-Tracking-Technologie, die es einem ermöglicht, den Agenten durch Augenbewegungen zu steuern.



Edit 2: Hier sind noch ein paar Infos zur deutschen Synchronisation und die Snowdrop Engine unterstützt auch Physically Based Rendering.


----------



## jackennils (12. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uw0cWNHyslo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beta laut Uplay noch im Januar...


----------



## Zybba (13. Januar 2016)

jackennils schrieb:


> Beta laut Uplay noch im Januar...


Das wäre ja mal was. Ich hab bis heute keine Ahnung, ob das Spiel was für mich ist. 
Die Videos schien mir immer recht nichtssagend.
Allerdings habe ich das Spiel auch nicht aufmerksam verfolgt.


----------



## Gepettox (13. Januar 2016)

Gibt beta-keys in diversen key-shops für ein paar cents. Wers sich also mal anschauen will zur beta dem tun die paar coins bestimmt nicht weh


----------



## jackennils (13. Januar 2016)

Eventuell bis zu 24 Spieler in der Dark Zone @ PS4...


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Januar 2016)

war die dark uone nichg das gebiet wo man nur in ner 3er gruppe rein kann?
24 leute sprich 8 teams + npcs die dir ans leder wollen... klingt doch schon irgebdwie amüsant^^


----------



## stoney242 (13. Januar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> war die dark uone nichg das gebiet wo man nur in ner 3er gruppe rein kann?
> 24 leute sprich 8 teams + npcs die dir ans leder wollen... klingt doch schon irgebdwie amüsant^^



Eine Gruppe besteht aus 4 Leuten, also 6 Gruppen dann.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Januar 2016)

4? ok dann hatte ichs falsch in erinerung...
wayne auch 6 gruppen klingen lustig^^
wenn das nicht zu gros ist versoricht das aufeinandertrefen und revierkämpfe  ich hab schon richtig bick auf das game^^


----------



## jackennils (13. Januar 2016)

Hier ein paar Infos zur Dark Zone.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Januar 2016)

eine grose darkzone?
naja dann wie in anderen games wo es nen ort nur einaml gibt in zich instanzen die paralel laufn^^ aber wie gesagt finde das game bisher super... bin am überlegen ob sich das vorbestellen lohnen würde^^


----------



## ACReasy (15. Januar 2016)

DIe Beta ist da!!!!

EDIT: Hatte eine Mail von Ubisoft bekommen das die Beta jetzt verfügbar ist bzw. 

Sehr geehrte(r) 

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung bei Ubisoft. Das von Ihnen vorbestellte Produkt ist jetzt verfügbar.

Bestell-ID: 
Produkt-ID: 
Produktbezeichnung: Tom Clancy's The Division - Closed Beta Key
Herausgabedatum: 15/01/2016, 00:00 CST

Aber Uplay zeigt mir nichts an, kurzen kick bekommen!


----------



## jackennils (15. Januar 2016)

Da ist sie nicht, sie kommt am 28. Januar für Xbox One:
The Division Beta startet am 28. Januar auf Xbox One | MYDIVISION.NET


----------



## blautemple (15. Januar 2016)

ACReasy schrieb:


> DIe Beta ist da!!!!
> 
> EDIT: Hatte eine Mail von Ubisoft bekommen das die Beta jetzt verfügbar ist bzw.
> 
> ...



Der Key ist da, aber die Beta ist noch nicht gestartet


----------



## Leob12 (15. Januar 2016)

Das Spiel bietet viel Potenzial, in jede Richtung. Mal sehen, ich warte natürlich die Reviews ab, aber große Hoffnungen hab ich nicht. Vielleicht wird man bei Ubisoft ja mal positiv überrascht^^


----------



## stoney242 (15. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Das Spiel bietet viel Potenzial, in jede Richtung. Mal sehen, ich warte natürlich die Reviews ab, aber große Hoffnungen hab ich nicht. Vielleicht wird man bei Ubisoft ja mal positiv überrascht^^



Man soll die Hoffnung nie aufgeben. Ich bin bezüglich TD guter Dinge.


----------



## Grozz (15. Januar 2016)

Naja guter Dinge bin ich auch aber mittlerweile ist das ziemlich abgestumpft. Hoffe mal ich irre mich


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Januar 2016)

Ich freue mich schon wahnsinning auf die Beta Ende Januar.


----------



## uka (16. Januar 2016)

Gibt ja eine verlinkte News von PCG hier auf der Seite ( The Division angespielt: Spielerisch wie erhofft, aber mit Technik-Macken ), wo man leider nicht bei PCGH kommentieren kann. Daher mal hier:

Grundsätzlich finde ich es gerade zu miserabel, dass in dem benannten Artikel erst kurz vor Ende in einem Radsatz erwähnt wird, dass eine frühe Konsolenfassung getestet wird - und dann wird gegen die Grafik gemeckert (grafische Messlatte etc) . 
Mal ehrlich, was soll den die Konsole schon bringen im vergleich zu nem Ausschnitt von 2013 der (im besten Fall) in der Entwicklungsumgebung auf einem PC lief? Ich finde das hätte schon in die Überschrift gemusst (das Konsole getestet wurde), dann hätte ich mir das Review gar nicht durchgelesen   *aufreg*. Die restlichen Aussagen machen Hoffnung.

Naja ich bin gespannt auf die Closed und wie das Spiel läuft/bei welcher Optik. Vom Gameplay wird man ja nicht all zuviel an einem WE mitbekommen.


----------



## Robonator (16. Januar 2016)

> Vom Gameplay wird man ja nicht all zuviel an einem WE mitbekommen.


Du unterschätzt massiv meine Fähigkeit ein Spiel zu suchten. 48h sollten dicke reichen 

Allerdings überschätze ich da wohl die Ubisoft-Server...


----------



## Noxxphox (16. Januar 2016)

naja die werden wie bei den meisten betas wieder unterdimensioniert sein^^
ich warte die urteile der beta ab und schaue dann ob ichs vorbestelle oder erst wenns billiger geworden ist...

prinzipiel gefällt mir das speil unglaublich gut von der idee her... jedoch will ich erst sehen ob ubisoft das auch ordentlich umsetzt


----------



## uka (16. Januar 2016)

Robonator schrieb:


> Du unterschätzt massiv meine Fähigkeit ein Spiel zu suchten. 48h sollten dicke reichen
> 
> Allerdings überschätze ich da wohl die Ubisoft-Server...



Na wir werden es ja erleben - ich bin ja das WE auch am suchten ... . Hoffen wir auf stabile Server und einen schnellen Download.


----------



## WoNkA253 (20. Januar 2016)

also The Devision ist das letzte Spiel von Ubisoft in welches ich noch Hoffnung stecke 
Rainbow Six Siege ist ja nach dem letzten Patch leider so gut wie unspielbar da dauernd verbindungsabbrüche usw. wirklich schade da Siege an sich ein geniales Game ist. 
Naja hoffen wir mal auf die Beta von Devision dann wird entschieden ob ich denen nochmal Geld dahin schieb wo normal keine Sonne scheint


----------



## cryon1c (21. Januar 2016)

Mal sehen wie es wird. Beta-Key eingelöst, Preload von 3 Tagen find ich ganz schön lang, hätten lieben längere Betaphase gemacht^^
Die Russen scherzen weil Ubi wie Ubei (убей) klingt, was direkt übersetzt "töten" heißt. Tötet Software (überwiegend Spiele), bitter - aber irgendwo haben sie recht.
Ich hoffe mal das wird das Gegenteil vom WatchDogs.


----------



## DirtyPants (22. Januar 2016)

Ich wollte gestern eigentlich vorbestellen um an der Beta teilnehmen zu können. Irgendwie hab ich es zeitlich nicht geschafft. Am Abend hatte ich dann einen Code von Nvidia in meinem Postfach. Richtig Top


----------



## WoNkA253 (22. Januar 2016)

Habs mir vor knapp ner Woche bei Amazon vorbestellt um den Key zu bekommen jedoch hab ich bis heute nix erhalten


----------



## BladerzZZ (22. Januar 2016)

Zur Zeit verschickt NVidia Beta Keys für The Division vermutlich wollen die Entwickler viele Leute erreichen um sich so ein Bild vom Spiel zu machen und diese eventuell zum kauf verleiten. Also schaut in eure Mail mit etwas Glück habt ihr ja einen Key erhalten


----------



## DirtyPants (22. Januar 2016)

Oder die Vorbestellungen bleiben hinter den Erwartungen zurück und sie versuchen es so zu kompensieren


----------



## Leob12 (22. Januar 2016)

WoNkA253 schrieb:


> Habs mir vor knapp ner Woche bei Amazon vorbestellt um den Key zu bekommen jedoch hab ich bis heute nix erhalten


Zum Beta Testen ein Spiel bestellen, weit haben wir es gebracht.


----------



## BladerzZZ (22. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Zum Beta Testen ein Spiel bestellen, weit haben wir es gebracht.



Er will die Aktion ausnutzen bestellen -> Key erhalten und eventuell testen und wenn nichts gefällt -> Bestellung stornieren


----------



## Leob12 (22. Januar 2016)

Nö, mir gings mehr darum wie man zu Beta-Keys kommt. Die sollen die Entwickler doch selbst rausrücken.


----------



## BladerzZZ (22. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Nö, mir gings mehr darum wie man zu Beta-Keys kommt. Die sollen die Entwickler doch selbst rausrücken.



Gibts ja viele Möglichkeiten einen zu erhalten


----------



## Leob12 (22. Januar 2016)

BladerzZZ schrieb:


> Gibts ja viele Möglichkeiten einen zu erhalten


Schon klar.


----------



## WoNkA253 (25. Januar 2016)

BladerzZZ schrieb:


> Er will die Aktion ausnutzen bestellen -> Key erhalten und eventuell testen und wenn nichts gefällt -> Bestellung stornieren



So ist es 


Ich verstehe nur gerade nicht warum man da jetzt darüber Diskutieren muss


----------



## Zybba (25. Januar 2016)

WoNkA253 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur gerade nicht warum man da jetzt darüber Diskutieren muss


Für solche Dinge sind Foren doch da.


----------



## stoney242 (26. Januar 2016)

Die Beta kann ab sofort auf allen Systemen vorgeladen werden.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Januar 2016)

Bei mir ist noch nichts.


----------



## stoney242 (26. Januar 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Bei mir ist noch nichts.



Schau mal hier: https://account-uplay.ubi.com/de-DE/beta-access


----------



## kero81 (26. Januar 2016)

Ich hab auch nen Beta Key bekommen, hab ihn auf der Uplay Seite aktiviert aber und Betas is bei mir auch nix zu sehen...  Muß das erst manuell freigeschaltet werden von Ubisoft???


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist es da. Ist wohl bei jedem etwas später/schneller da.


----------



## kero81 (26. Januar 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es da. Ist wohl bei jedem etwas später/schneller da.



Wie lange hat das bei dir gedauert?! Is eig ein unding dass das länger als 5 minuten dauert...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Januar 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wie lange hat das bei dir gedauert?! Is eig ein unding dass das länger als 5 minuten dauert...



Um 12 hab ich so gelesen das es frei wäre und um 15 noch mal geschaut und da war es dann Frei.


----------



## kero81 (26. Januar 2016)

Und wann hattest Du den Beta Key auf der Homepage aktiviert?! Wahtscheinlich scho länger her?!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Januar 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Und wann hattest Du den Beta Key auf der Homepage aktiviert?! Wahtscheinlich scho länger her?!




Am 25.01.2016


----------



## kero81 (26. Januar 2016)

Ok, bin jetzt auch am vorausladen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Januar 2016)

Eigentlich interessiert mich das Game nicht so wirklich, aber ich will nicht mehr warten um es endlich Testen zu können. Vielleicht ist es ja doch etwas für mich.


----------



## JaniZz (26. Januar 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Eigentlich interessiert mich das Game nicht so wirklich, aber ich will nicht mehr warten um es endlich Testen zu können. Vielleicht ist es ja doch etwas für mich.


Paradox.... 

Aber nachher trotzdem über das Spiel meckern?


----------



## kero81 (26. Januar 2016)

Wenns ihm nicht gefällt und er was auszusetzten hat isses doch völlig ok wenn er sich beschwert.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Januar 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Paradox....
> 
> Aber nachher trotzdem über das Spiel meckern?




Ich bin nur hin und her gerissen, weil es von der Idee her gut ist. Nur Technisch hab ich da meine Sorgen und vom Inhalt her.  Meckern nicht aber mich darüber höchstens aufregen das man sowas verhaut. (Wenn es denn so kommt)


----------



## JaniZz (27. Januar 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wenns ihm nicht gefällt und er was auszusetzten hat isses doch völlig ok wenn er sich beschwert.


Also ich beschwere mich nicht über Dinge,  die mich nicht interessieren 

Aber er hat sich ja gut raus...  Äh erklärt  


Bin mal gespannt auf die beta... finde die Idee dahinter auch gut, besonders im Hinblick auf teamplay mit Freunden im squad


----------



## DirtyPants (27. Januar 2016)

Ich habe gerade durch Zufall diese Option gesehen. Brauche ich nochmal ein PW um die Beta zu aktivieren oder ist das nur die Option wenn man den Beta Key noch nicht eingegeben hat?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Januar 2016)

Moin zusammen,

hab gestern die Beta vorgeladen. Der Download war dank meines schnellen Internets in 18 Min. fertig. 

Ich wollte am Freitag Abend ein Video/Let's Play zur Beta aufnehmen und die nachfolgenden Tage wohl auch noch einige Stunden auf Twitch streamen. Derzeit habe ich aber nur einen aktiven Mitspieler für das Wochenende. Daher meine Frage: Gibt es hier im Sammelthread noch zwei weitere Beta-Teilnehmer, die Interesse hätten in einem Video, sowie in einem Twitch-Stream mitzuwirken und die Beta ausgiebig mit mir zu testen? Werde hier sicherlich auch wieder aktiv Screenshots hochladen und Beiträge verfassen. 

Wer Interesse hat, kann mir gerne eine PN schicken.


----------



## uka (27. Januar 2016)

Loop 86 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade durch Zufall diese Option gesehen. Brauche ich nochmal ein PW um die Beta zu aktivieren oder ist das nur die Option wenn man den Beta Key noch nicht eingegeben hat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist nur, falls du Zugang zur bereits aktiven Beta bekommen willst (also sprich Presse, externe Firma oder FF Kandidat). Für dich als "gemeinen Käufer" wir die Beta automatisch am Freitag mittag freigeschaltet.




D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Der Download war dank meines schnellen Internets in 18 Min. fertig.


Ganz schön langsam . 

Ich bin mal auf den neuen GameReady-Treiber gespannt (und ob er was bringt).


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Januar 2016)

Woran erkennt man wahre Zocker-Nerds? Weiß ich auch nicht, aber ich hab mir grade für den Freitag nen Urlaubstag genommen, um schon ab 13 Uhr die Beta anzuspielen (bevor die Ubisoft Server zum Abend hin wieder völlig überlastet sind - kennt man ja schon zu Genüge).


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Januar 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> hab gestern die Beta vorgeladen. Der Download war dank meines schnellen Internets in 18 Min. fertig.



Waren das echt nur 18 Minuten?  Bei mir kam es so vor wie 10 Minuten, und ich hab auch "nur" 200K von Unitymedia (Jetzt bald sollen aber endlich  400k bei uns Verfügbar sein)


----------



## kero81 (27. Januar 2016)

Also ich hab ne 100K-Leitung, davon kommen 99,58Mb/s an und der DL hat wesentlich länger als 18 min gedauert... Also an deinem "schnellen" Internet lags wohl nicht, Du hattest vielmehr Glück.


----------



## assko (27. Januar 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> hab gestern die Beta vorgeladen. Der Download war dank meines schnellen Internets in 18 Min. fertig.
> 
> ...



Hast eine PN


----------



## reQiin (28. Januar 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne 100K-Leitung, davon kommen 99,58Mb/s an und der DL hat wesentlich länger als 18 min gedauert... Also an deinem "schnellen" Internet lags wohl nicht, Du hattest vielmehr Glück.


Mir scheint, du hast nicht all zuviel Ahnung von Internet.
Leitungen gibt man immer in Mbit an, daraus ergibt sich 100Mbit/8=12,5Mb/s oder du hast eine 800Mbit Leitung wo 100Mb/s ankommen, wobei ich zweites bezweifle.


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. Januar 2016)

reQiin schrieb:


> Mir scheint, du hast nicht all zuviel Ahnung von Internet.
> Leitungen gibt man immer in Mbit an, daraus ergibt sich 100 Mbit/8=12,5 Mb/s oder du hast eine 800 Mbit Leitung wo 100 Mb/s ankommen, wobei ich zweites bezweifle.


Ihr habt echt beide keine Ahnung!  Kero hat ja nicht geschrieben das er mit 99,58 MB/s (MegaByte) zieht, sondern mit 99,58 Mb/s (Mbit). Das heißt in seinem Fall, das er wohl mit ~12,5 MB/s (MegaByte) "The Division" runtergeladen hat. Und wenn er permanent mit 100 Mbit/s via UPlay gezogen hat, dauerte der Download von ~ 26 GB (26.624 MB) etwa 35 Minuten. 

Da ich aber im Schnitt mit 26 MB/s (~ 215 Mbit/s) runterlade, dauerte mein Beta-Preload eben nur schlappe 18 Min.!  Und das hat weder was mit Glück oder sonst was zu tun, es ist schlichtweg meine durschnittliche Downloadgeschwindigkeit bei Steam, UPlay, Origin oder uTorrent.


----------



## kero81 (28. Januar 2016)

Mich hats halt nur gewundert weil die meisten Berichte von niedrigeren Downloadraten sprachen D4rk.  Und iwie haben die meisten Leute die ich so kenne auch mit guten Leitungen bei UPlay immer geringe Raten. Was mein Post jetzt mit Unwissenheit über "Das Internet" zutun haben soll is mir allerdings schleierhaft.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Januar 2016)

Ich brauch wohl echt mal ne neue Grafikkarte. 

Bei einem Mix aus Mittel und Hoch, 30-40FPS, und normal ist das zuwenig für mich sogar mit dem Treiber dafür. Ich hoffe das es noch nicht richtig Optimiert ist, wobei ich mir schon denken kann das es auch so ähnlich laufen wird.


----------



## CiSaR (29. Januar 2016)

Also ich hab fast alles auf Ultra und bis auf kleinere Nachladeruckler läuft es eigentlich immer mit über 45 FPS 
Allerdings auf meinen 3 Monitoren werde ich es nicht so schnell spielen können 

Was bis jetzt nervt ist das zum Teil die Maus nicht akzeptiert wird und das sich die NPC´s immer wiederholen wenn man in ihrer Nähe steht.


----------



## Mottekus (29. Januar 2016)

da ich der einzige bin aus meinem Kreis der zockt...finden sich eventuell mitspieler?


----------



## wobix (29. Januar 2016)

Bei mir läufts auch mit ner ollen gtx670 ziemlich gut, das mit der Maus hatte ich auch.
Ich dachte so, wtf warum kann ich nicht schiessen [emoji23]


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Januar 2016)

Also ich hatte noch keine Probleme mit der Maus.


----------



## kero81 (29. Januar 2016)

Hahahaha, die Dark Zone is ja voll der Scheiß! Nur gecampe am Eingang... Ooooh Geil, das Spiel versinkt genauso in der vergessenheit wie Wash Dogs. Singleplayer is allerdings ganz ok bis gut, glaube nur das die Langzeitmotivation fehlt.


----------



## wobix (29. Januar 2016)

Ich find die Dark Zone super.
Spawncamper hab ich noch nicht gesehen in ~3 Stunden Dark Zone
Aber der dauerhafte Nervenkitzel ist super.


----------



## kero81 (29. Januar 2016)

Nervenkitzel kennt man als jahrelanger DayZ/ArmA Spieler nicht mehr...


----------



## danomat (30. Januar 2016)

bei mir krätzt der sound übelst ab.(xonar u7) aber naja. beta halt. ansonsten läufts mit ner gtx770 auf 2560x1440 ganz gut.

paar fragen hätt ich an die spezis
bin jetzt dark zone lvl 12.  singelplayer lvl8
1. wirkt sich der sp lvl auch auf die stärke im dark aus? oder hat man nur was von den höheren lvln der waffe?  wobei ja anscheinend die kaufbaren blauen dark zone waffen besser zu sein scheinen 
2. alles unter 4 mann ist ja in der dark ne katastrophe.  durch die heilungsskills sind die typen ja quasi unsterblich.  3x selbsheilung durch medipack + 4x gruppenheilskill  (gut,  momentan gibts halt einfach keine anderen skills, evtl gleicht sich das noch aus)
3. gibt es in zukunft ein matchmaking um als solospieler einer gruppe zu joinen
4. momentan find ich das menü und anlegen bzw auswählen der items etwas unübersichtlich.
5. kann man den waffenzoom ändern?  (die meisten wissen wahrscheinlich gar nicht dass man mit rechter maustaste nochmal zusätzlich tab drücken kann um in den zoom zu gehen) ist extrem nervig wenn ich sowieso eine sniper auf primär hab und jedes mal 2 verschiedene tasten drücken muss um  zu zoomen.
6. ich will eine hüpfen taste!!!


----------



## D4rkResistance (30. Januar 2016)

Sooo liebe Leute, dann mal hier mein Statement zur "The Division"-Beta:

Ich habe heute um Punkt 13:00 Uhr mit 3 Kollegen (u.a. mit assko) die Beta gestartet. Erste Impressionen: "Verdammt, ist das Einführungsvideo laut...Ahhh, wie kann ich das überspringen!?" "Das geht nicht!" "Waaas geht nicht? Ich höre dich nicht!"  

Nachdem das Einführungsvideo dann endlich vorbei war, haben wir alle munter im Grafikmenü herumgespielt. Erstmal auf "Automatische Erkennung"! Ergebnis = Fast alles auf Ultra und zwischen 30 und 50 FPS..mit kurzen Drops auf 25. Also flüssig ist anders. Also alles manuell runter gedreht, was nicht sonderlich wichtig erschien. "The Division" erfordert einen Spielneustart. Blaa....Spiel neugestartet, festgestellt, dass die FPS immer noch Mist waren und einfach Voreinstellung "Mittel" gewählt...wieder Spielneustart. Dann festgestellt, das sowohl die Maus spackt (raus- und reintaben behebte das Problem) und das Spiel übertriebene Probleme mit dem Vollbild-Fenstermodus hat. Lag des Todes! Also wieder auf Vollbild gestellt und darüber aufgeregt, das Windows 7 ständig wegen dem Farbschema rummeckerte, bzw. den zweiten Monitor gelegentlich schwarz stellte. Nachdem wir nach einer Stunde Grafik und Tastenbelegung ändern endlich auf mittleren Einstellung zwischen 70 und 55 FPS hatten, ging es ans Eingemachte...das Zocken!

Nach einigen Stunden Haupt- und Nebenmissionen, erreichten wir endlich die "Dark Zone". Wir waren inzwischen alle auf Level 7. Allerdings stellte sich heraus, dass es zwei unterschiedliche Level gab...ein "Koop"-Level und ein eigenes "Dark Zone"-Level. Auf letzterem starteten wir also auf Level 1...stellten dann aber nach einigen Spielerkills fest, dass man wohl sehr schnell im Level aufsteigt. Und ebenso schnell wieder Level und Geld verliert, wenn man stirbt. 

Nach einigen weiteren Spielstunden und dem Abendessen, wagte ich mich dann vorsichtig daran, ein Let's Play Video aufzunehmen. Vorsichtig, weil ich schon bei der "Rainbow Six Siege"-Beta extreme Aufnahmeprobleme mit Dxtory hatte. Damals konnte ich Dxtory nicht auf der Standardeinstellung nutzen, weil das Spiel dann zwar während der Aufnahme flüssig lief, aber das Video am Ende nur zwischen 16 und 25 FPS hatte. Warum auch immer? Hatte diese Probleme bis dahin nur mit "Rainbow Six". Nach ewigem Rumgestelle, hatte ich dann ein flüssiges Video hinbekommen, indem ich meine Ingame-FPS auf 30 limitierte. Dann war es zwar Ingame ruckelig, aber wenigstens lief das Video einigermaßen flüssig. Nun aber zurück zu "The Division": Standardeinstellung in Dxtory gewählt und zack...gleiches Problem wie bei "Rainbow Six"...ohh Wunder...also die selben Einstellungen wie damals vorgenommen und tadaa...einigermaßen flüssiges Video. 

Also mit den Jungs ~ 1 Std. Video aufgenommen...alles total ausführlich erklärt, um dann am Ende festzustellen, dass sich die Videoaufnahme nicht mehr stoppen lies. Dann den Fehler begangen, den Dxtory-Prozess zu killen, um die Aufnahme zu beenden....und dabei die komplette AVI-Datei zerstört. Ein Traum! Nach einigen weiteren Fehlschlägen haben wir dann endlich, völlig genervt, ein ~ 50-minütiges Video aufnehmen können. 

Nach der erfolgreichen Aufnahme sind dann zwei der Kollegen offline gegangen und ich hab zusammen mit "Gamma" (assko) weitergespielt. Wir haben uns dann komplett neu equipped und zusammen die "Dark Zone" infiltriert. Dabei wurde auch einiges an Loot eingesackt, welches wir dann an mehreren Abholpunkten ausfliegen ließen. Dies ging aber auch oft in die Hose, da viele Spieler abtrünnig wurden und uns beim Anhängen der Loot-Päckchen hinterrücks erschoßen. Das Geschrei war entsprechend groß: "Wieso, passt du denn nicht auf, wenn ich meinen Beutel da dranhänge!!!?" "Hää?`Ich dachte du coverst mich!?", etc.  War hin und wieder leider etwas chaotisch. Dennoch muss ich an dieser Stelle erwähnen, das "assko" ein sehr netter Zeitgenosse ist, den ich heute viel zu häufig blöd angemacht habe. Sorry dafür! 

Nach ~ 11 Stunden "The Division" qualmt nun mein Kopf, wir sind beide Level 12 in der "Dark Zone" (...ich zusätzlich Level 8 in der Koop-Zone) und das Spiel macht uns beiden immer noch total viel Spaß. Der Vorbestellung für die finale Version im März steht damit nichts mehr im Weg. Das Spiel wird gekauft und die Beta bis Sonntag entsprechend weiter gesuchtet. Abschließend habe ich hier nun noch ein paar Screenshots aus dem Spiel, die zusammen mit "assko" enstanden sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PS: Das "Let's Test Video" rendert übrigens gerade. Ich werde dies wohl im Laufe des heutigen Samstages hier im "The Division"-Sammelthread posten.*


----------



## Noofuu (30. Januar 2016)

Also ich sehe das ganze anders, ich habe bei The Division das Gefühl das alles auf ein PVP Endcontent hinauslaufen wird was ich nicht hoffe mir gefällt es gut aber überzeugt hat mich das Spiel nicht, denn wenn ich PVP Spielen möchte brauche ich kein The Division also eine Vorbestellung kommt erstmal nicht in Frage für mich.
In der Beta ist der PVE bereich recht langweilig bis jetzt (Ja ich weiß es ist eine Beta) aber mein Gefühl sagt wieder das ist für die Art von Leute die gerne Stunden lang sich gegenseitig abknallen und irgendwelche Items Farmen, damit sie sich besser fühlen eigentlich immer das selbe Prinzip ein Destiny in einem anderen Gewand.
Ich selbst habe mir einen Ordentlichen Koop Shooter Gewünscht mit guten Missionen und verschiedenen Gegner Typen(da hat Ubisoft schon immer Schwach ausgesehen ob FarCry, Assassins Creed oder Watch Dogs immer wieder der selbe Typ von Gegner), es ist für die meisten jetzt Interessant wie jedes neue Spiel weil es ein wenig anders ist von der Grafik und dem Setting.

Die Grafik finde ich ganz gut für die offene Welt zwar nicht wie im Trailer aber dafür ist Ubisoft schon lange bekannt.
Der Sound ist auch gut die Waffen hören sich ganz ok an
Umgebung eher Langweilig zu oft das selbe zu viele gleiche Autos, zuviel die selben Aktionen und Srpüche der Bewohner, recht leblos das ganze.

Noch sehe ich da keinen Grund einen mega Hype draus zu machen, denn bis jetzt ist es nur wieder ein PVP Grinder.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Januar 2016)

Seh ich ähnlich wie koMahR

Meine Vorberstellung wird definitiv gecancelt. Ich will hier niemandem das Spiel schlechtmachen, ich bin eher enttäuscht da The Division ein Titel war auf den ich schon länger mein Augenmerk gelegt habe.

Für mich gibts nach der Beta keinen Kaufgrund. Die Story ist mal wieder halbgar und lieblos, wird zumindest so präsentiert. Als ob heute kein AAA Titel mehr mit einer WIRKLICH durchdachten Story aufwarten kann.
(Beispiel? Hilf dem JTF Hauptquartier, da stehen nur jede Menge Soldaten mit Schutzwesten, Helmen und Sturmgewehren rum, aber die werden angegriffen, von Typen mit Pistolen und Baseballschlägern! Ohne DICH haben sie KEINE Chance...)

Also läuft man durch New York, beseitigt erstmal den Bug der einem verbietet zu schießen und stellt dann fest: Teilweise nette Ideen, wie z.b. diese Hologramme, aber dennoch sehr viel eintöniges gegrinde. 
"Oh ich muss da Virenscanner hochfahren... RennRennRenn... Was? Hochladen? Wo steht das Terminal? Achsooo auf dem Dach in einer Sackgasse... Macht Sinn und wird im Schneesturm auf dem Dach dann von irgendwelchen Banditen bewacht.


Wird wie Battlefront links liegen gelassen. 
Schade, die ersten Bilder waren wirklich spannend. Aber glücklicherweise gibts die Beta, so kann man sich entscheiden NACHDEM man einen Eindruck vom Spiel gewonnen hat.


----------



## SkyDefend (30. Januar 2016)

Kann noch jemand The Division nicht spielen?
Ich krieg die ganze Zeit eine "Mike 20240078" Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Modmaster (30. Januar 2016)

SkyDefend schrieb:


> Kann noch jemand The Division nicht spielen?
> Ich krieg die ganze Zeit eine "Mike 20240078" Fehlermeldung.



Es sind Wartungsarbeiten


----------



## SkyDefend (30. Januar 2016)

Modmaster schrieb:


> Es sind Wartungsarbeiten



Achso, ich hatte mich schon gewundert.
Weißt du wie lange die ungefähr andauern?


----------



## DonCoco (30. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand Lust zusammen nach der Wartungsarbeit in der dark Zone rum zu laufen? 

Ts ist auch vorhanden


----------



## assko (30. Januar 2016)

Das Problem an der Beta ist das einfach viel zu wenig Freigeschalten ist.
Man hat 4 Fertigkeiten zum Aktivieren was ein Witz ist wenn man sich denn Baum anschaut wie viele es gibt.
Dann noch die Passiven Boni die man bekomme kann, die auch nicht frei sind.
Man sieht vll 5% vom Spiel in der Beta.

Aber Spaß macht es trotzdem.
Auser im PVE wenn man die Missionen fertig hat ist die Stadt wirklich Tod, ich hoffe das ist im fetigem Game nicht so.


----------



## SkyDefend (30. Januar 2016)

assko schrieb:


> Aber Spaß macht es trotzdem.
> Auser im PVE wenn man die Missionen fertig hat ist die Stadt wirklich Tod, ich hoffe das ist im fetigem Game nicht so.



Bist du auch der Meinung, dass es vielzu weniger KI Gegner gibt?
Da muss man Ewigkeiten rumlaufen und welche suchen, um die dann nach 10 Sekunden ausgeknipst zu haben, finde ich bisschen schade, hätte mir deutlich mehr Gegner erhofft.


----------



## wobix (30. Januar 2016)

Finde ich auch, dafür dass die Stadt "soooo am Abgrund" steht, gibt es verdammt wenig Bedrohung.
Ich hoffe, dass es in den höheren lvl Zonen mehr abgeht, das was wir jetzt sehen, ist ja nur die noob Zone


----------



## CiSaR (30. Januar 2016)

Also ich würde hier auch noch jemanden suchen zum spielen 
Entweder mit TS bzw hab ich selber auch nen Server


----------



## DonCoco (30. Januar 2016)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Also ich würde hier auch noch jemanden suchen zum spielen
> Entweder mit TS bzw hab ich selber auch nen Server


Dann komm ich zu dir auf dem Server


----------



## assko (30. Januar 2016)

SkyDefend schrieb:


> Bist du auch der Meinung, dass es vielzu weniger KI Gegner gibt?
> Da muss man Ewigkeiten rumlaufen und welche suchen, um die dann nach 10 Sekunden ausgeknipst zu haben, finde ich bisschen schade, hätte mir deutlich mehr Gegner erhofft.



Jop zu wenig KI Gegner verstehe auch nicht warum.
Das was es in PVE zu wenig hat gibt es im PVP zuviel.
Man ist grad am Fighten mit Menschlichen Gegnern und auf einmal taucht eine Horde KI auf und rassiert dich


----------



## SkyDefend (30. Januar 2016)

assko schrieb:


> Jop zu wenig KI Gegner verstehe auch nicht warum.
> Das was es in PVE zu wenig hat gibt es im PVP zuviel.
> Man ist grad am Fighten mit Menschlichen Gegnern und auf einmal taucht eine Horde KI auf und rassiert dich



Was ich sehr schade finde ist die Tatsache, dass gerade auch die KI Gegner ein MMO ausmachen, ich darf nur an Metin2 erinnern (Gut schlechtes Beispiel aber es stimmt).
Wie soll man sich bitteschön hochleveln, wenn nichts vorhanden ist, was einem die Möglichkeit gibt und die ganze Zeit nur rumlaufen und mir Häuser angucken brauche ich auch nicht


----------



## CiSaR (30. Januar 2016)

Also laut Ubi Forum ist die Downtime erst um 13 Uhr zu Ende


----------



## assko (30. Januar 2016)

SkyDefend schrieb:


> Was ich sehr schade finde ist die Tatsache, dass gerade auch die KI Gegner ein MMO ausmachen, ich darf nur an Metin2 erinnern (Gut schlechtes Beispiel aber es stimmt).
> Wie soll man sich bitteschön hochleveln, wenn nichts vorhanden ist, was einem die Möglichkeit gibt und die ganze Zeit nur rumlaufen und mir Häuser angucken brauche ich auch nicht



Naja man soll in der Beta auch nicht weiter als Level 8 lvln, vll ist deswegen so wenig los.
Aber so wie es aussieht läuft das Game rein auf PVP aus.
Du brauchst zwar ein bestimmtes PVE lvl um Items zu kaufen aber das PVP level muss dafür immer höher sein.
Gestern noch eine Gelbe Waffe geholt  lvl 8 PVE und lvl 12 PVP voraussetzung das zeigt die Tendenz wo das Game hingeht.


----------



## SkyDefend (30. Januar 2016)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Also laut Ubi Forum ist die Downtime erst um 13 Uhr zu Ende



Hätten die das nicht in der Nacht machen können :/
Die Beta ist eh schon so kurz.
Diese Logik oO


----------



## CiSaR (30. Januar 2016)

SkyDefend schrieb:


> Hätten die das nicht in der Nacht machen können :/
> Die Beta ist eh schon so kurz.
> Diese Logik oO



Jo das verstehe ich auch nicht 
Vllt verlängern sie deswegen ja aber etwas die Beta


----------



## reQiin (30. Januar 2016)

An anderen Teilen der Welt war es Nacht und wer würde nicht gleich ALLE Server warten und nicht nur einen Teil?


----------



## D4rkResistance (30. Januar 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> *PS: Das "Let's Test Video" rendert übrigens gerade. Ich werde dies wohl im Laufe des heutigen Samstages hier im "The Division"-Sammelthread posten.*



Da, bitteschön! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILV-Wbgh2L8

PS: Mein Mikrofon übersteuert die ersten 1,5 Min. ein wenig. War so laut in der Operationsbasis! Sorry :/


----------



## kero81 (30. Januar 2016)

gibts da auch ne Tl,Dr Version?! Wer guckt sich denn ein 50 minütiges "Let's test" an?!?


----------



## cryon1c (30. Januar 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> gibts da auch ne Tl,Dr Version?! Wer guckt sich denn ein 50 minütiges "Let's test" an?!?



Der, der auch was erfahren will und genauer hinsieht. 
In 3-5min kriegt man nix vernünftiges unter, selbst Reviews wie die vom AngryJoe fressen teils über 20min. Und da zeigt der nicht wirklich was, sondern quatscht nur über das Spiel


----------



## Lamacra (30. Januar 2016)

Uuund die ersten Hacker getroffen...in der Beta..
Dachte es wären ein Bug oder so, aber wurde von 2 weiteren Kollegen bestätigt das es definitv Hacker waren :-/...
Fängt ja schon gut an..

Wurden zu 2 von einem geholt, der weder mit Impuls sichtbar war, noch hat ihn irgendeine Deckung interessiert...durch Autos, Wände etc. hat der einfach durchgeschossen...
Und so gut ist die Sniper nicht -.-


----------



## Noxxphox (31. Januar 2016)

sagtma bei der beta... funzt bei noch wem die maus nicht?
umdrehen steuern geht... nur nicht zielen und feuer... mitm controler absolut keine probleme...
aber controler ist voll ungewohnt da isses spielerlebnis anderst als mit maus und tasta...da muss ich gucken welche taste ich deücke... tasta und maus geht blind

nachm 3ten neustart gings plötzlich :O^^ bestimt n beta bug aber bisher find ichs für ne beta eig sehr gut und generel auch^^ also das spiel ist sowas von vorbestellt^^


----------



## kero81 (31. Januar 2016)

Guckt einfach bei Youtube nach The Division Hack, da sieht man was es schon so gibt...


----------



## Robert33 (31. Januar 2016)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Also ich hab fast alles auf Ultra und bis auf kleinere Nachladeruckler läuft es eigentlich immer mit über 45 FPS
> Allerdings auf meinen 3 Monitoren werde ich es nicht so schnell spielen können
> 
> Was bis jetzt nervt ist das zum Teil die Maus nicht akzeptiert wird und das sich die NPC´s immer wiederholen wenn man in ihrer Nähe steht.



Hallo,

wie hoch ist deine CPU-Auslastung mit dem i7 3770K? (übertaktet?) Dieser ist ja auch bei den Systemanforderungen als "Empfohlen" angegeben.
Hat vielleicht noch jemand anderes mit Grafikeinstellungen Ultra Erfahrung gemacht? (CPU, GPU --> FPS mit FHD?)
Wollte mir einen i5 6600K zulegen und Zweifel etwas, dass dieser in Zukunft ausreicht ... 

Beste Grüße
Robert


----------



## DerSnake (31. Januar 2016)

Sagt mal geht bei euch das aufnehmen mit Fraps?  Bei mir wird Fraps zwar im Spiel angezeigt aber wenn ich die Aufnahme starten will, passiert nichts. Bei anderen Spielen kein Problem.


----------



## D4rkResistance (31. Januar 2016)

DerSnake schrieb:


> Sagt mal geht bei euch das aufnehmen mit Fraps?  Bei mir wird Fraps zwar im Spiel angezeigt aber wenn ich die Aufnahme starten will, passiert nichts. Bei anderen Spielen kein Problem.


Es ist ein Ubisoft-Spiel. Wenn du keine Elgato oder vergleichbare Game-Capture-Card hast, kannste die Aufnahme quasi vergessen. Siehe mein Video in Post #362. Lags ohne Ende, trotz zig Feineinstellungen in Dxtory. Eine gute Sache hat Dxtory aber...die Screenshot-Funktion ist, wie immer, echt vernünftig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie auf Bild #6 zu sehen ist, habe ich nahezu alles in der Beta erreicht, was es zu erreichen gab. Level 12 in der DZ, Level 8 in der Koop-Zone, über 10.000$ Money, über 6.000 Lebenspunkte. Und auch nach nun über 20 Std. Beta langweilt mich das Spiel nicht im Geringsten. Wird definitiv mein Spiel 2016, obwohl Far Cry Primal auch echt nett aussieht.


----------



## wobix (31. Januar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> sagtma bei der beta... funzt bei noch wem die maus nicht?
> umdrehen steuern geht... nur nicht zielen und feuer... mitm controler absolut keine probleme...
> aber controler ist voll ungewohnt da isses spielerlebnis anderst als mit maus und tasta...da muss ich gucken welche taste ich deücke... tasta und maus geht blind
> 
> nachm 3ten neustart gings plötzlich :O^^ bestimt n beta bug aber bisher find ichs für ne beta eig sehr gut und generel auch^^ also das spiel ist sowas von vorbestellt^^



An alle, die das Problem mit der Maus haben.
Einfach einmal Raus- und wieder Reintabben, dann geht die Maus wieder.

@Dark, 
whoah, hab grade mal knapp über 3k Lebenspunkte, dafür mit der Primärwaffe über 3,2k SPS [emoji41]


----------



## DirtyPants (31. Januar 2016)

Ich finde vorallem die Atmosphäre super in dem Game. Das Ganze kommt richtig glaubhaft rüber und in der Darkzone bewegt man sich automatisch vorsichtiger


----------



## assko (31. Januar 2016)

Nach dem ich jetzt auch ausgiebig Gespielt habe, werde ich es mir vorerst nicht holen.

Die beta hatte zu wenig Inhalt, um sich eine Meinung zu bilden.

Desweiteren finde ich, dass man das Game nicht effektiv alleine Spielen kann, man braucht einfach eine Gruppe damit das Game spaß macht und damit man im PVP erfolg hat.

Ohne meine Gruppe hätte ich jetzt mit sicherheit keine Goldene Waffe.


----------



## CiSaR (31. Januar 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Guckt einfach bei Youtube nach The Division Hack, da sieht man was es schon so gibt...



Na hoffentlich greift Ubisoft da noch ordentlich durch


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Januar 2016)

Mein schöner Schatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (31. Januar 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Mein schöner Schatz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich nehme an die hast du aus der Darkzone?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Januar 2016)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich nehme an die hast du aus der Darkzone?



Genau  PVP macht hier so Spaß wobei wir nur Red Player jagen gehen.


----------



## Noxxphox (31. Januar 2016)

so ist vorbestellt... auch wenn ich wegen probs mitm key erstb gestern abend anfangen konnte und nu insgesamt 4h auf der spieluhr habe ist es wie gehoft genial 
wieder meinen erwartungen hat ubisoft das nicht versaut, weil das was sie preisgaben klang ja von vornerein vielversprechend... nur bei der umestzung zweifelte ich... aber für ne beta isses gut....

hoffe nur dase etwas grafisch optimiern... hab auf mittel mit meiner 680 probs meine mit 80fps hinzubekomm... das ärgert etwas... das die graka nicht mehr die neueste ist weis ich... aber hd mittel 80fps sollten eig drinne sein, weil so bombe siehts auf mittel nicht aus.... hoffe da optimiernse noch


----------



## kero81 (31. Januar 2016)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich greift Ubisoft da noch ordentlich durch



So wie bei Wash Dogs...


----------



## D4rkResistance (31. Januar 2016)

Na dann will ich auch mal meinen "Beta-Endstand" posten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des Weiteren habe ich hier noch eine Szene aus meinem gestrigen Twitch-Stream. Gibt jetzt schon Combat-Logger in "The Division"!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ula-3LaPn3I


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Januar 2016)

Ich poste mal so meine Sicht aus Division. Ich finde die Atmosphäre in dem Spiel einfach mega gut. Winter ist sowieso meine Lieblings Jahreszeit, der Schnee wurde sau gut umgesetzt.   Am liebsten hätte ich nur dieses Nebelige Wetter. Alles in einem Läuft alles Super flüssig ab z.B von Deckung zu Deckung ohne Probleme oder Hänger, oder über Zäune springen genau so flüssig. Die Dark Zone ist auch mega geil umgesetzt und hat auch mega das geile Feeling.  Ich bin ehrlich ich hab mich vorher nicht so wirklich interessiert aber seit der Beta hab ich schon nen kleinen Hype. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Februar 2016)

ma sone frage an alle nvidia nutzer...
bracchte der treiber der dafür released wurde mehr fps oder so?
hab total vergessen den zu installen und würde es gerne wissen... weil dann wäre die hoffnung für paar fps mehr um auf meine min 80 zu komm möglich... weil noch mehr details wegzumachen hab ich kb...
wenns ned half mitm treiberupdate muss ich wohl auf besserung bzw weitere optimierung fürs release hoffn


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Februar 2016)

Also ich habe ja "nur" eine 670 auf 1250MHz, und ich habe extra den Treiber runtergeladen. Mehr FPS habe ich nicht wirklich vll ein Paar aber von Stabil 60FPS bin ich weit entfernt, im Schnitt hab ich so um die 30-45FPS. Settings sind dabei auf Hoch in FullHD.


----------



## wobix (1. Februar 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Also ich habe ja "nur" eine 670 auf 1250MHz, und ich habe extra den Treiber runtergeladen. Mehr FPS habe ich nicht wirklich vll ein Paar aber von Stabil 60FPS bin ich weit entfernt, im Schnitt hab ich so um die 30-45FPS. Settings sind dabei auf Hoch in FullHD.



same here, 3570K, gtx670 @ mid - high bei ~38fps
Durch den neuen Treiber, kein merkbarer Unterschied.
Lässt sich aber überraschend gut spielen, ohne fps Anzeige hätte ich gesagt, dass es mehr sind.


----------



## DonCoco (1. Februar 2016)

Ich kann seit gestern von neutralen Gegenspieler die Namen u. Anzeige nicht mehr sehen. Ist seit gestern, vorher gings. Weiß einer woran das liegt?  Von anderen weiß ich das es bei den noch geht.


----------



## DirtyPants (1. Februar 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Mein schöner Schatz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich eure Waffen so sehe, bekomm ich grad nochmal Motivation das Game zu starten


----------



## D4rkResistance (1. Februar 2016)

Moin zusammen, da die Beta ja um einen vollen Tag verlängert wurde (bis Dienstag 12:00), werde ich heute Abend wohl wieder streamen, bzw. ein neues Video aufnehmen. Weiß ich noch nicht genau. Kann aber selbst nach über 30 Beta-Spielstunden nicht die Finger von dem Spiel lassen. Es macht einfach so unglaublich viel Bock in der DZ rumzufighten.  

Musste mich gestern Abend echt beherrschen nochmal was anderes zu machen, als nur TD zu zocken. Hab dann die Filme "Ride Along" und "Automata" auf Amazon PIV gesehen. Letzteren fand ich, trotz einer nur durchschn. Bewertung von 3/5, echt gut. Der andere Film war durchaus unterhaltsam, aber ohne jeglichen Widererkennungswert. Ich schweife ab...The Division wird definitiv gekauft...wieso ist der Release noch  ganze 6 Wochen hin!?


----------



## stoney242 (1. Februar 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> The Division wird definitiv gekauft...wieso ist der Release noch  ganze 6 Wochen hin!?



Es sind ja zum Glück "nur noch" 5 Wochen.


----------



## Grozz (1. Februar 2016)

Woher habt ihr die Krassen Waffen?  
Ich hab ne Scar H Military mit 1800 SPS und das wohlgemerkt einzelschuss  Wobei damit man viele Gegner einfach auf Abstand hält


----------



## Lamacra (1. Februar 2016)

Gudde,

sooo nachdem wir zu 2 das ganze Wochende The Division Beta gezockt haben, sind uns paar fragen aufgekommen/offen geblieben...
Weiß einer wie es Content mässig aussehen wird? Gibt es irgendwas ähnliches wie Raids Ini´s oder so?
Dark Zone hat echt bock gemacht, aber nur Ausrüstung Farmen und Spieler jagen könnte auf Dauer doch recht eintönig werden 
Singleplayer war cool, also zumindest das was man in der Beta machen konnte, nur denke ich wird der Story modus max. für 2-3 Wochen beschäftigen dann ist der durch...
Ich bzw. wir haben aktuell unsere bedenken zwecks der langzeit motivation, nach 1 Monat die beste Waffe zu haben, kann irgendwie nicht soo ganz der Motivationsträger sein, oder?


----------



## Grozz (1. Februar 2016)

Ich frag mich sowieso wo ich in der DZ bessere Waffen herbekomme. Bin mittlerweile lvl7 und hab keine Ahnung wo ich in der DZ hin muss um Loot zu finden


----------



## Gimmick (1. Februar 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> Ich frag mich sowieso wo ich in der DZ bessere Waffen herbekomme. Bin mittlerweile lvl7 und hab keine Ahnung wo ich in der DZ hin muss um Loot zu finden



Looten finden kann man überall. Es gibt in der LvL8 Zone im äääh Nord-Westen ein Safehouse mit einem Händler, der z.B. eine gelbe/legedäre/whatever Waffe verkauft. Ansonsten beim Händler in den Eingängen.


----------



## Grozz (1. Februar 2016)

Achsoooo ich dachte man lootet Gegner  
Also muss ich am besten die ganze zeit DZ um dann genug Geld zu haben für ne gute waffe?


----------



## DonCoco (1. Februar 2016)

Was ist eurer stärkste Waffe zur Zeit?
Bei mir ist es das eine Scharfschützegewehr. 1schuss Kopftreffer 6100 Punkte 
Sturmgewehr hab ich die m4 Polizei Version. SPS 3400


----------



## Grozz (1. Februar 2016)

Also ich hab immer noch knapp 1800-1900 SPS mit meinen besten Waffen xD
Keine Ahnung wo ich vernünftige Waffen herbekomme


----------



## DonCoco (1. Februar 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> Also ich hab immer noch knapp 1800-1900 SPS mit meinen besten Waffen xD
> Keine Ahnung wo ich vernünftige Waffen herbekomme


Du musst auch deine Sachen, Handschuhe, Rucksack, Weste etc darauf ausrichten. 
Ich hab ZB. Das m1 3mal zur gleichen Zeit im Rucksack gehabt. Hatte davor aber das andere (bessere) Scharfschützegewehr im Shop gekauft.


----------



## Grozz (1. Februar 2016)

Naja hab allgemein kaum Loot gefunden. Bin lvl 7 hab eig fast jede Mission gemacht. 
Hatte auf der 1 ne Scar als Sniper auf der 2 die Standard M4 und 3 die Standard M9 halt mit nen paar Mods das wars aber auch schon


----------



## DonCoco (1. Februar 2016)

Aber manchmal denk ich, die cheaten eh alle ^^
Du schießt auf jemanden 5m weg, Magazin alle. Der dreht sich um,  ich bin sofort tot 
Lebenspunkte sind bei mir ca. 4000


----------



## Gimmick (1. Februar 2016)

DonCoco schrieb:


> Aber manchmal denk ich, die cheaten eh alle ^^
> Du schießt auf jemanden 5m weg, Magazin alle. Der dreht sich um,  ich bin sofort tot
> Lebenspunkte sind bei mir ca. 4000



Man kontte/kann dieses Gewehr vom Safehouse Händler wohl auf ~ 6000dps pimpen.


----------



## johannes944 (1. Februar 2016)

Ich hab The Division am Wochenende auch zocken können. Hab nen Laptop mit i7, 16Gb Ram aber nur ner GT750M. Hatte immer so 20, 18, 22..FPS (war etwas langweilig^^). Gibts da ne Möglichkeit ein paar FPS iwie noch rauszuholen oder meint ihr vielleicht, dass die Performance beim fertigen Spiel für so Drecks-Grafikkarten besser sein wird? Mehr als konstante 25FPS würd ich ja nicht verlangen^^


----------



## RavionHD (1. Februar 2016)

Die Grafik etwas reduzieren.^^
In was spielst Du denn?


----------



## johannes944 (1. Februar 2016)

Niedriger is es wirklich nicht gegangen 
Hab alles ausgeschalten und auf low gedreht was nur ging. Auflösung 1280 x 720 Pixel (war auch so das Niedrigste)


----------



## SkyDefend (1. Februar 2016)

Freu mich schon auf die Open Beta nochmal Free Haus zocken 
Bin mit dem Game aber geteilter Meinung, einerseits istes echt Geil, Grafisch wie auch Gameplaylastig, aber da fehlt das gewisse etwas.


----------



## johannes944 (1. Februar 2016)

Bei der Beta wusste ich nach 3 Stunden nicht mehr was ich machen soll, ich hoffe dass das bei dem echten Spiel nicht auch ist, (nur halt erst nach 3 Wochen)


----------



## borni (1. Februar 2016)

Ich weiß auch nicht so recht. Ich gehe in die Dark Zone, besorge mir seltenen loot und hole den da raus. Und dann wieder von vorn. Und dann??? Irgendwie fehlt mir da ein richtiges Ziel.


----------



## Bambusbar (1. Februar 2016)

borni schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht so recht. Ich gehe in die Dark Zone, besorge mir seltenen loot und hole den da raus. Und dann wieder von vorn. Und dann??? Irgendwie fehlt mir da ein richtiges Ziel.



Ja, mir gings da ähnlich.
Freitag gespielt, Lvl 7, ab in DZ,  da Lvl 12 gemacht und dann .... hat die Motivation gefehlt.

Aber zum Glück gibt es noch ne Beta-Phase, mal sehen


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. Februar 2016)

Server sind down


----------



## RavionHD (1. Februar 2016)

Bei mir auch.


----------



## johannes944 (1. Februar 2016)

> Ich weiß auch nicht so recht. Ich gehe in die Dark Zone, besorge mir  seltenen loot und hole den da raus. Und dann wieder von vorn. Und  dann??? Irgendwie fehlt mir da ein richtiges Ziel.



Das dachte ich auch, aber andererseits wars bei zb WoW auch nie was anderes (ok, WoW wurde mir auch schnell langweilig, aber es spielen grundsätzlich immer noch viele). Was, wie ich finde, einem bei so MMORPG wie WOW so nen Motivationsschub gab, war die Rüstung/das Aussehen. Mann wollte halt ne richtig fette, schwarze, geil aussehende Rüstung und das dickste Schwert dazu damit alle wissen wie geil man ist und das sah man den Leuten/Characteren auch direkt und leicht an. Bei Division sieht jeder gleich aus, und eigentlich gibts iwie gefühlt 5 Waffen, nur halt dann ne Militärversion und ne Polizeiversion usw... dann sinds halt 15 Waffen, und man siehts auch nicht wirklich so: boah der hat DIE fette Sniper und DIE fette Rüstung. Das einzige was ich immer sah, und dachte war: 'Wow, cooler Rucksack.'

Ich weiß, ist natürlich ein schwieriges Setting um das auffällig zu gestalten, vorallem wirds dann schnell unrealistisch.


----------



## Bambusbar (1. Februar 2016)

johannes944 schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch, aber andererseits wars bei zb WoW auch nie was anderes (ok, WoW wurde mir auch schnell langweilig, aber es spielen grundsätzlich immer noch viele). .



Naja, bei WoW kann man aber auch z.b. noch Ruf grinden, oder  Achievements farmen, Pet Battles machen, Raiden, etc pp.
Da gibts halt noch bissle mehr neben dem PvP.

Die Frage ist halt, ob es das bei The Divison auch gibt - bzw wie da die Langzeit-Motivation aussieht .. neben den DZ


----------



## borni (1. Februar 2016)

johannes944 schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch, aber andererseits wars bei zb WoW auch nie was anderes (ok, WoW wurde mir auch schnell langweilig, aber es spielen grundsätzlich immer noch viele). Was, wie ich finde, einem bei so MMORPG wie WOW so nen Motivationsschub gab, war die Rüstung/das Aussehen. Mann wollte halt ne richtig fette, schwarze, geil aussehende Rüstung und das dickste Schwert dazu damit alle wissen wie geil man ist und das sah man den Leuten/Characteren auch direkt und leicht an. Bei Division sieht jeder gleich aus, und eigentlich gibts iwie gefühlt 5 Waffen, nur halt dann ne Militärversion und ne Polizeiversion usw... dann sinds halt 15 Waffen, und man siehts auch nicht wirklich so: boah der hat DIE fette Sniper und DIE fette Rüstung. Das einzige was ich immer sah, und dachte war: 'Wow, cooler Rucksack.'
> 
> Ich weiß, ist natürlich ein schwieriges Setting um das auffällig zu gestalten, vorallem wirds dann schnell unrealistisch.



Naja aber bei DayZ hat es ja auch irgendwie funktioniert. Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt. Die Spielwelt hat finde ich unglaubliches Potenzial, aber ich sehe einfach nicht das Division das umsetzen kann. Ich schätze mal auf dem PC wird das Spiel 1 Jahr nach Release komplett tot sein.


----------



## D4rkResistance (2. Februar 2016)

So, kleines Update nochmal von mir. Ich hab die Verlängerung der Betaphase, also den gestrigen Montag, sinnvoll genutzt und ein weiteres Video zur Beta aufgenommen. Genauer gesagt, zu meinen Errungenschaften aus der Beta, zu der Operationsbasis im Detail und der Frage, ob es möglich ist "The Division" solo zu spielen. Ubisoft meint zwar "Ja!", doch was meine ich? 

 Ich habe die Wiederholungsmission im Madison Center auf dem normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad absolviert, um festzustellen ob die fehlenden Teammitglieder den Spielspaß mindern und ob man die Mission dennoch erfolgreich abschließen kann. Abschließend betrachtet kann ich sagen: "Ja, The Division ist durchaus auch ein gutes Singleplayer Spiel, wenngleich es m.M.n. mit Freunden einfach viel mehr Spaß macht! Die Dark Zone sollte man alleine übrigens auch besser nicht betreten!^^"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MijjYwOArLE


Des Weiteren möchte ich nochmal erwähnen, das mir während der gesamten regulären Beta-Phase kein Cheater/Hacker im Spiel aufgefallen ist. Bis auf den gestrigen Montag! Keine Ahnung, was an dem Tag anders war, aber die Dark Zone war voll mit solchem Abschaum. Ich wurde durch Häuser hindurch gekillt, bin auf Gegner getroffen, die einfach nicht umfallen wollten und wurde ebenso von unsichtbaren Spielern weggesniped! 

"Bitte Ubisoft, fixt das oder die Dark Zone ist im finalen Spiel für mich gestorben!"


----------



## Britania (3. Februar 2016)

Ich sehe auch großes potenzial und hoffe auch das sie es Ausschöpfen ich warte schon seit Jahren auf einen MMO shooter keine Ahnung warum das solange gedauert hat bis einer raus kamm Destiny hats ja versaut Gameplay top aber die Story und spiele welt war einfach zu minimal da hat The Division schon eher die Nase vorn. Ich bin keinen einziegen Hacker begegnet wehrend der gesamten Beta.  Falls sie nicht mehr als nur Pvp und pve anbieten ist das deutlich zuwenig in der beta hatte ich schon nach 5 stunden das gefühl das es öde ist da ich ja schon alles gemacht hatte klar es ist ne beta aber ich sehe halt sonst keine sachen die wirklich langzeit Motivation bitten


----------



## D4rkResistance (3. Februar 2016)

Britania schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch großes potenzial und hoffe auch das sie es Ausschöpfen ich warte schon seit Jahren auf einen MMO shooter keine Ahnung warum das solange gedauert hat bis einer raus kamm Destiny hats ja versaut Gameplay top aber die Story und spiele welt war einfach zu minimal da hat The Division schon eher die Nase vorn.


Kannst dir ja mal "Defiance" anschauen, hat ziemlich viele Parallelen zu "The Division", zumindest gameplaytechnisch und ist als Free 2 Play via Steam beziehbar. Geht in dem Spiel um Außerirdische, die die Erde terraformieren und neu besiedeln und dich als sog. Archenjäger, der Archenfällen (wertvoller Weltraumschrott aus dem All) hinterherjagd auf der Suche nach XP und gutem Loot. Hab in dem Spiel inzwischen ~ 160 Std. und auch schon mehr als 30€ Echtgeld investiert. Das Spiel funktioniert auch wunderbar kostenlos, aber ich hab mir dann aus Interesse doch den Season Pass und einige Player-Skins gekauft. Gibt auch eine gleichnamige SciFi-Serie zu dem Spiel, die ebenfalls echt gut ist, aber nach 3 Staffeln eingestellt wurde. Die Serie spiegelt aber viele Ereignisse aus dem Spiel wieder und umgekehrt. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Die Grafik ist natürlich um Welten schlechter als TD, aber finde sie jetzt auch nicht sooo schlecht.


----------



## steinf131 (5. Februar 2016)

Hab mit Freunden die Beta so 15-20std gespielt übers Wochende;

Wir sind zum Entschluss gekommen das der Singleplayer/Storygebiet stink langweilig ist,

Die Darkzone macht da schon mehr Spaß, wir fänden ein Fraktionssystem besser, da der Frustpegel schon sehr hoch werden kann.

Zudem gibt es schon Cheat/Hacktools was natürlich Ubisoft erstmal hinbekommen muss zu fixxen..

Von mir gibt es vorläufig 2.8 von 5 Sternen und ich weiß noch nicht ob ich es kaufe.


----------



## stim (7. Februar 2016)

Mal was anderes, da ja der eine oder andere schon die Closed Beta gezockt hat? Wie fällt die Performance auf euren Rechnern aus und würde es auf meinem System (_CPU: i7 2700K @ 4,8 Ghz \ Mainboard: Asus Maximus V Formula \ VGA: EVGA GTX TITAN BLACK @ Alphacool NexXxoS GPX M01 \ RAM: 16GB Kingston 1600Mhz \ HDD:KIngston v200+ 128GB/Samsung 830 250GB_) auf ultra laufen? 

und unterschtützt das Game auch Multi GPU ?


----------



## DonCoco (7. Februar 2016)

stim schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, da ja der eine oder andere schon die Closed Beta gezockt hat? Wie fällt die Performance auf euren Rechnern aus und würde es auf meinem System (_CPU: i7 2700K @ 4,8 Ghz \ Mainboard: Asus Maximus V Formula \ VGA: EVGA GTX TITAN BLACK @ Alphacool NexXxoS GPX M01 \ RAM: 16GB Kingston 1600Mhz \ HDD:KIngston v200+ 128GB/Samsung 830 250GB_) auf ultra laufen?
> 
> und unterschtützt das Game auch Multi GPU ?


Bin closed Betaspieler gewesen. Bei mir läuft es auf Ultra u. Auch gut spielbar.
Ich hab ein i7 3770k, r9 390, 16gb, 1tb ssd. 
Spiel aber selber nur auf hoch, damit ich vllt besser die fps Einbrüche ausgleiche.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Februar 2016)

Ich glaub mit ner Titan Black läuft es nur auf Niedrig und 20FPS.  Wer sich so dicke Hardware kauft sollte schon wissen was die Karte kann.


----------



## Kampfmilch64 (16. Februar 2016)

Ist The Division sehr Coop-abhängig oder kann man das auch gut solo spielen?


----------



## DonCoco (17. Februar 2016)

Es gibt ein pve Bereich, da kann man auch Solo gut rumlaufen. Im pvp Bereich wird ich davon abraten. Einfach ab Freitag die offene Beta testen.


----------



## loewe0887 (17. Februar 2016)

So. Ich und paar Kumpel starten ab Freitag über Youtube einen LP Channel .... Hier gibt es schon einmal die Bannerbilder davon. 

Kurze Erklärung noch dazu: Wir spielen zu dritt und es werden in dem LP Videos 3 Bildausschnitte zu sehen sein.  

Hier der Link: DI(e)VISION

Schaut vorbei. Würden uns freuen.


----------



## DonCoco (18. Februar 2016)

Ich Spiel ab Morgen nachmittag auf dem PC. Wer keine Lust hat alleine rum zu laufen. PN schicken, ts ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## mosare (19. Februar 2016)

Kann man die Missionen auch zu zweit spielen? Also wird dann die Belohnung "aufgeteilt" oder kommen dopplet soviele Gegner,wenn man es zu zweit (oder in einer Gruppe bewältigt) macht oder wie läuft das genau ab?!


----------



## DonCoco (19. Februar 2016)

Mission kannst du alleine spielen u. Bis zu 4 Leuten. Um so mehr Leute mitspielen um so schwerer wird es. Es bekommt dann jeder unterschiedlichen loot. In der closed beta konnte man nicht untereinander tauschen.


----------



## Gimmick (19. Februar 2016)

DonCoco schrieb:


> Mission kannst du alleine spielen u. Bis zu 4 Leuten. Um so mehr Leute mitspielen um so schwerer wird es. Es bekommt dann jeder unterschiedlichen loot. In der closed beta konnte man nicht untereinander tauschen.



Genau. Wobei man aber auch den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Missionen einstellen kann. Höhere Schwierigkeitsgrade verbessern auch den Loot oder die Chance auf besseren Loot. 

Wie ist das eigentlich in der offenen Welt: passt sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad da auch der Gruppe an? Wär ja blöd sonst, eine Einstellmöglichkeit gabs ja nicht.


----------



## Robonator (19. Februar 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Genau. Wobei man aber auch den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Missionen einstellen kann. Höhere Schwierigkeitsgrade verbessern auch den Loot oder die Chance auf besseren Loot.
> 
> Wie ist das eigentlich in der offenen Welt: passt sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad da auch der Gruppe an? Wär ja blöd sonst, eine Einstellmöglichkeit gabs ja nicht.



Also in der letzten Beta war das Zeugs in der offenen Welt genauso easy wie im Singeplayer. Eigentlich sogar noch leichter, eben weil man seine Mates hatte. 
Generell war das ganze Nebenzeugs in der Welt ziemlich fad und anspruchslos. Lediglich die eine Mission im Hardmode hat da wirklich für Spaß gesorgt.


----------



## Gimmick (19. Februar 2016)

Robonator schrieb:


> Also in der letzten Beta war das Zeugs in der offenen Welt genauso easy wie im Singeplayer. Eigentlich sogar noch leichter, eben weil man seine Mates hatte.
> Generell war das ganze Nebenzeugs in der Welt ziemlich fad und anspruchslos. Lediglich die eine Mission im Hardmode hat da wirklich für Spaß gesorgt.



Hmkay. Schade.


----------



## Valdasaar (19. Februar 2016)

Braucht man für das Kämpfen in einer Gruppe unbedingt ein Headset?


----------



## loewe0887 (19. Februar 2016)

Wäre gut.... Aber macht echt gaudi das Game


----------



## Bu11et (20. Februar 2016)

Hat schon wer was exotisches oder legedäres gefunden? hab bisher nur blaues zu Gesicht bekommen .


----------



## loewe0887 (20. Februar 2016)

Legendär ist genial....  4000 Schaden + Da sehen die anderen in der DarkZone keinen Stich.


----------



## Gimmick (20. Februar 2016)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Hat schon wer was exotisches oder legedäres gefunden? hab bisher nur blaues zu Gesicht bekommen .



Im Safe House in der Darkzone kaufen


----------



## wobix (20. Februar 2016)

loewe0887 schrieb:


> Legendär ist genial....  4000 Schaden + Da sehen die anderen in der DarkZone keinen Stich.



Hab gestern bei meinem ersten Besuch in der DZ beim ersten mob eine blau 4k+ M4 gezogen.
Was lilanes oder goldenes hab ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## DonCoco (20. Februar 2016)

Habt ihr auch das Gefühl das es schlechter läuft im Vergleich zu beta?
Ich hab fps Schwankungen von 40-110 stellenweise auch mal slowmotion aber eher selten. Sowas hatte ich in der closed nie u. Fps waren auch konstanter


----------



## MrSonii (20. Februar 2016)

Also meine Frames sind weitestgehend gleich geblieben, aber hab das Gefühl, dass es nun deutlich schlechtere Frametimes erzielt werden teilweise,
was in ruckliger Perfomance endet.


----------



## DonCoco (20. Februar 2016)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Also meine Frames sind weitestgehend gleich geblieben, aber hab das Gefühl, dass es nun deutlich schlechtere Frametimes erzielt werden teilweise,
> was in ruckliger Perfomance endet.


In der closed hatte ich 40-70 aber halt konstanter jetzt ist es ein auf u. Ab.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Februar 2016)

also ich habe zwischen 10-20 fps mehr als in der closed und das absolut konstant ohne jegliche framedrops

is bei noch wem the division aus uplay verschwunden? also nicht das beta teil sondern das von der vorbestellung


----------



## -Xe0n- (20. Februar 2016)

Ja bei mir ist es auch weg 

Sagt mal ist euch aufgefallen, dass in manchen Situationen die CPU limitiert? Ist z.B. bei mir so und ich habe nicht viel im Hintergrund am laufen. Teilweise taktet die Grafikkarte kurz runter, weil die GPU load sinkt und die CPU zu 100% ausgelastet ist.


----------



## DonCoco (20. Februar 2016)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Ja bei mir ist es auch weg
> 
> Sagt mal ist euch aufgefallen, dass in manchen Situationen die CPU limitiert? Ist z.B. bei mir so und ich habe nicht viel im Hintergrund am laufen. Teilweise taktet die Grafikkarte kurz runter, weil die GPU load sinkt und die CPU zu 100% ausgelastet ist.


Ich schau heut Abend mal auf die CPU. Welche hast du? Ich hab i3770k


----------



## -Xe0n- (20. Februar 2016)

4670k @ 4Ghz, bin eig dauerhaft bei 90%+ CPU Auslastung.  Komme häufig an die 100% dran


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Februar 2016)

maaan darkzone hat 1 fehler find ich...
wenn du schiest und einer rennt rein das du abtrünnig wirst find ich voll unfair... da hat sich nun schon 2mal einer nen spaß drausgemacht
hinter mich nen geschütz gestellt und in meine schussbahn gelaufen... da war ich grad mit 5kontamenierten gütern unterwegs-.- grr da sollte man ne erkennung iwi reinbasteln die erkennt ob wer andauernd absichtlich keinrennt oder man absichtlich wen verfolgt um ihn zu killen


----------



## RavionHD (21. Februar 2016)

Hier ein paar Bilder von The Division, 1440P und Ultra (inkl. Gameworks und alles):
http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/29803332/TheDivision2016-02-2023-00-11-90.jpg
http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/29803333/TheDivision2016-02-2023-00-59-87.jpg


----------



## DonCoco (21. Februar 2016)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> 4670k @ 4Ghz, bin eig dauerhaft bei 90%+ CPU Auslastung.  Komme häufig an die 100% dran


Ich hab so 70-90 CPU Auslastung (i7 3770k) kommt aber nie 100, komisch. Dafür läuft meine Graka (r9 390) öfter auf 100 u. Taktet dann richtig hoch.
Ich Spiel immer mit msi afterburner. Kann das was mit zu tun haben (an alle) ?


----------



## D4rkResistance (21. Februar 2016)

Sooo...kleines Errungenschaften-Bilderupdate von mir!  Hab jetzt der Open Beta eigentlich alles erreicht, was man erreichen konnte. Bin Level 8 und Level 12, kann nichts mehr kaufen oder in der DZ looten, was SPS oder HP steigert oder meine Waffen in irgendeiner Weise verbessert. 

Gut, ich könnte jetzt noch 3.000 DZ-$ ansparen für die Legendary-RPK, als Zweitwaffe,...aber wozu? Spiele eh fast ausschließlich mit der Liberator.  Hab im PVE-Gebiet alle Missions gecleared, 6/9 Echos und tonnenweise Kleidung gefunden. Ich denke ich werde morgen nur noch Jagd auf Abtrünnige machen oder andere Leute an den Abholzonen covern. Wenn jemand nen persönlichen Bodyguard braucht, ich bin euer Mann. 

Das Spiel hab ich nun übrigens vorbestellt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Edit:* Mein Gott, ich bin so verdammt hobbylos!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonCoco (21. Februar 2016)

Hattest du einfach nur Glück auch beim loot o. Hast du 48 Std gespielt? ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Februar 2016)

Wie wichtig ist eigentlich bei dem Spiel, PVP? 
Tipp an alle Multi GPU User, es funktioniert nicht. 20 Fps egal welche GPUs verbaut sind.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wie wichtig ist eigentlich bei dem Spiel, PVP?
> Tipp an alle Multi GPU User, es funktioniert nicht. 20 Fps egal welche GPUs verbaut sind.


liegt ev daran das noch kein sli/cf profiel existiert... dürfte sich aber zum odr kurz nach dem release ändern

also ich hab zwar in der darkszone einiges gespielt aber iein pvp... hab eher mit anderen die ich zufällig getroffen habe npc gruppen auseinander genommen und den loot gesammelt und abholen lassn.
nur hats 1 fetten fehler, rennt wer in deine schussbahn obeohl du nix dafür kannst wirst du abtrünnig, wie sinnlos ist das bitte? hat einer 2mal nen geschützt hinter mich gestellt ist reingerannt und das geschützt und er habn mit gemeinsam umgenietet.
hoffe die bringen zu release dafür ne lösung weil das find ich echt ned ok. hab ja keine rundumsicht wenn ich schiese mit ohner ohne zoom vom visier


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mit einem Freund dark Zone besucht, wir beide Lvl 8. Dann kann ein Lvl 13 Spieler und hat uns gekillt. Keine Chance gehabt. Sowas nervt. Selbst 3 Granaten und 10 Minuten Feuer Gefecht, hatte er noch 90% Leben. Das macht kein spaß.


----------



## labernet (21. Februar 2016)

ja gut, es gibt items, die deine lebenspunkte um 1k steigern können, dazu noch +armor und ka was es noch gibt.

aber man muss halt entweder megaglück haben bei den drops, oder einiges an zeit investieren, damit man das equip kaufen kann.


----------



## MrSonii (21. Februar 2016)

Muss das Dark Zone Geld eigentlich mit extracted werden oder behält man das auf jeden Fall?


----------



## Gimmick (21. Februar 2016)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Muss das Dark Zone Geld eigentlich mit extracted werden oder behält man das auf jeden Fall?



Extrahiert werden nur Items. 
Man verliert aber Währung wenn man stirbt.

Kann aber sein, dass das erst jemand looten muss. Und ansonsten kann man sich das an seinem Sterbeort zurück holen.


----------



## MrSonii (21. Februar 2016)

Ah okay, gut zu wissen. Danke
Hab bisher einmal geschafft solo die Items zu bergen, und ein zweites Mal bin ich kurz vorher gestorben 
Aber in einer Gruppe macht das denk ich schon viel mehr Spaß, auch wenn der Nervenkitzel alleine in der Dark Zone zwischendurch auch mal ganz nett ist.


----------



## GEChun (21. Februar 2016)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wie wichtig ist eigentlich bei dem Spiel, PVP?
> Tipp an alle Multi GPU User, es funktioniert nicht. 20 Fps egal welche GPUs verbaut sind.





Noxxphox schrieb:


> liegt ev daran das noch kein sli/cf profiel existiert... dürfte sich aber zum odr kurz nach dem release ändern
> 
> also ich hab zwar in der darkszone einiges gespielt aber iein pvp... hab eher mit anderen die ich zufällig getroffen habe npc gruppen auseinander genommen und den loot gesammelt und abholen lassn.
> nur hats 1 fetten fehler, rennt wer in deine schussbahn obeohl du nix dafür kannst wirst du abtrünnig, wie sinnlos ist das bitte? hat einer 2mal nen geschützt hinter mich gestellt ist reingerannt und das geschützt und er habn mit gemeinsam umgenietet.
> hoffe die bringen zu release dafür ne lösung weil das find ich echt ned ok. hab ja keine rundumsicht wenn ich schiese mit ohner ohne zoom vom visier



Also bei mir Skaliert SLI sehr gut, meiste Zeit sogar über 90%, bei durchschnittlich 60 Fps in 1440p Grafik High-Very High!
Vielleicht verwendest du den falschen Treiber Gordon!
Auf dem Screen sind 81% zu sehen!

Kommt Euch das auch so vor als wenn in der Beta sehr wenig Inhalt vorhanden ist?
2x Pve Aufträge, 8 Pve Level + 12 PvP level?... kA das ist netmal inhalt für 3Std. wenn überhaupt....
Kann da schon verstehen das manche den secret PvP Händler aufsuchen und sich mit Legendary ausrüsten, gibt ja sonst nichts zu tun in dem Spiel...!
Als Böse Zunge würde ich fast schon sagen das ist ehr ne Demo anstelle einer Beta!


----------



## uka (21. Februar 2016)

Ich kann mich nur auf die closed Beta beziehen, aber auch dort hatte ich mit SLI aktiv eine deutliche Skalierung.


----------



## Bu11et (21. Februar 2016)

Wie siehts bei euch Soundtechnisch aus? Bei mir ist irgendwie ein dummer Halleffekt, der die Atmosphäre kaputt macht . Manches hört sich so dumpf an, als würde ich in eienr riesen Halle spielen. Auf der PS4 lief alles wundervar.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

also ich hab soundtechbisch keinerlei probleme mit dem sound, auch das stocken was manche in der closed beta hatten, hatte ich weder in der closed noch in dieser beta

für ne beta lief es generel sehr rund und performand, gab ja games die zu release weit mehr performance probleme hatten wie diese beta


----------



## DonCoco (21. Februar 2016)

Jetzt weiß ich wie Leute dz Geld soviel haben u. Die legenden Waffen ^^
Nach der Abtrünnigkeit gibts noch ein Level. Was du glaub ich 5min überleben musst u. dann gibt's richtig Geld. Bist du aber tot bist arm wie eine kirchenmaus u. Verlierst sogar ränge ^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (21. Februar 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder von The Division, 1440P und Ultra (inkl. Gameworks und alles):
> http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/29803332/TheDivision2016-02-2023-00-11-90.jpg
> http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/29803333/TheDivision2016-02-2023-00-59-87.jpg



Der Rausch hat aber kein Schatten?


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

stimmt ist mir garnicht aufgefallen vorhin...
aber das sin so kleinigkeiten die zu release ev noch behaben werdne bzw davor oder einfach vergessne wurden^^

also daran würd ich mich jetzt nicht aufhängen


----------



## wobix (21. Februar 2016)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei euch Soundtechnisch aus? Bei mir ist irgendwie ein dummer Halleffekt, der die Atmosphäre kaputt macht . Manches hört sich so dumpf an, als würde ich in eienr riesen Halle spielen. Auf der PS4 lief alles wundervar.



jupp, die ham da bei den Reglern mist gebaut...
Wenn man ingame die Regler sagen wir mal auf 20% stellt hallt es total in Gebäuden.
Stellt man ingame auf 100% und im Windows runter hallt es nicht mehr.
Ich vermute, dass das an der Abmischung der Kanäle liegt und dass die Rear nicht runter geregelt werden, wenn man ingame leiser macht.


----------



## DonCoco (21. Februar 2016)

Also das game hat mehr Bugs wie in der closed, das ist schon beeindruckend, wie das geht. Gerade das mit dem Abtrünnigkeit. Da sind sehr viele Fehler drin. Beste gerade gehabt. Ich war Abtrünnig. War dann nicht mehr Abtrünnig. Ca. 1min später werd ich übern aufgeballert, ohne mich zu wehren u. Es steht da sie sind als Abtrünniger gestorben. Sehr geil ^^


----------



## labernet (21. Februar 2016)

Muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mir nur 1 wirklich größerer Bug über den Weg gelaufen ist (endboss in der ubahn tunnel mission ist einfach nur rumgestanden und hat nix gemacht)

ansonsten lief das spiel reibungslos


----------



## GEChun (21. Februar 2016)

Naja es sind schon noch mehrere Bugs in dem Game, siehe Screenshot...


----------



## kero81 (21. Februar 2016)

Also ich hab jetzt die open auch gespielt. Darkzones gefallen mir immer noch nicht. Hab zwar jetzt auch mal mit anderen zusammen gespielt, das hat zwar schon mehr Spaß gemacht als alleine aber da gibts noch zu viel was mir nich so gefällt. Sehr oft isses mir passiert das ich gerade am schiessen war und mir jemand durchs Feuer gelaufen ist. Dumm für mich, ich wurde sofort als Abtrünniger markiert und von den anderen getötet. =( 
Allerdings gefällt mir der Singleplayer bzw die Kampagne recht gut. Zumindest bis jetzt. Kaufen werde ich es mir allerdings nicht, bzw. iwie schon. Hab mir ne neue Graka gekauft und da war es dabei. Wäre das nicht gewesen hätte ich es mir maximal bei nem Sale gekauft.  Ich hoffe nur das die Kampagne nicht iwann stark nachlässt.

Edit: Mit einer HD 6950 läuft es auf niedrig einigermaßen... in 720p.


----------



## D4rkResistance (21. Februar 2016)

Was ist denn nun eigentlich besser als eine "Liberator" und eine "Pakhan"? Richtig, zwei "Liberator" und eine "Pakhan"! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Abschließende Worten zur Beta:* Das war's jetzt für mich mit der Open Beta (wieder ~ 30 Stunden)...sehe euch alle am 8. März in der Dark Zone.  Habe meine 29.000 PVE-$ eben für alle Waffen an beiden Waffenhändlern (Operationsbasis & Community Hub) ausgegeben....einfach um die Waffen mal so zu testen. Ergebnis: Alle Sturmgewehre sind geil...außer die FAL, die hat nur Burst-Fire. AKs und dergleichen gefallen mir optisch nicht. Schrotflinten und SMGs sind irgendwie langweilig. Sniper sind aber cool, vielleicht nehme ich künftig mal eine mit.  

Hab morgen Abend noch ein Video für euch.


----------



## DonCoco (22. Februar 2016)

Wo ist das Video?  Bin schon gespannt drauf ^^

In der Vollversion nehm ich dann auch mal dein Schutz in Gebrauch


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Februar 2016)

Ich bin noch unsicher mit dem Spiel. Die Demo mit abgespeckter Grafik fand ich im Coop sehr lustig, aber abwarten, was Ubisoft da noch raus bringt.


----------



## BreaKing (22. Februar 2016)

Mir hat die Beta auch recht viel Spaß gemacht, in der Dark Zone war ich leider oft solo unterwegs. Hin und wieder hab ich anderen bei Gefechten geholfen und bin für einige Zeit mit denen umhergezogen, in der Hoffnung, dass sie mich nicht bei der nächsten Gelegenheit über den Haufen ballern. Die Spieler waren aber meistens friedlich gesinnt, lediglich einmal hat mich irgendein Idiot abgeknallt. 

Bugs oder dergleichen sind mir keine aufgefallen, auch die Server liefen reibungslos (gestern Abend bin ich mal rausgeflogen). Eigentlich wollten wir das Game am WE zu viert zocken, meine Kollegen hatten sich schon unter der Woche die 26 GB gezogen. Da ich Freitag erst zu Hause war, musste ich mir die Beta etwas verspätet laden. Letztendlich war ich die meiste Zeit solo unterwegs (gestern Nachmittag nochmal für zwei Stunden mit einem der besagten Kollegen gezockt, die anderen beiden hatten entweder kein Internet zur Verfügung oder das Spiel ist beim Start jedes Mal abgeschmiert). 

Bin mir auch noch recht unsicher, ob ich es kaufen soll oder nicht? Season Pass gleich dazu, ja oder nein? Ich denke ich warte es vorerst ab, je nachdem wie es in Sachen Langzeitmotivation aussehen wird.


----------



## huenni87 (22. Februar 2016)

Habe auch die Open wieder ausführlich gespielt. Die zusätzliche Mission hat mich auch im Kauf bestärkt. Klar die Mission selbst war nix besonderes aber alleine das Leveldesign...Hammer. In der Darkzone war ich am Freitag mit zwei Freunden unterwegs und es war ganz anders als alleine. Man fühlt sich etwas sicherer und strahlt als Gruppe auch eine gewisse Bedrohung aus. Andere Spieler umgehen einen eher. Gerade wenn sie alleine sind. Auch kann man sich beim abgeben der Beute gegenseitig schützen. In einer kleinen Gruppe hat das riesen Spaß gemacht.

Am Samstag war ich dann nochmal alleine drin. In der Lobby war einen Gruppe aus fünf Spielern die nichts anderes gemacht haben als andere abzuknallen. Nicht mal Loot haben die aufgesammelt. Man wurde erschossen, startete am Checkpoint neu und die waren eine Straße weiter gleich wieder da. Peng wieder tot. Selbst auf meinem Weg aus der Darkzone raus haben die mich noch dreimal erschossen (Hatte immer den falschen Checkpoint ausgewählt). Ich habe mich allerdings auch nicht gewehrt. Gegen fünf Spieler hat man eh keine Chance. Selbst wenn man zwei schafft beleben die anderen die wieder. Außerdem sind die Elite Gegner auf Lvl 9 und die Gegner auf Lvl 8 für einen alleine schon eine Herausforderung. Das geht in der Gruppe echt besser.

Bin dann also frustriert wieder abgezogen und habe es später nochmal versucht. Da waren dann gute Mitspieler dabei. Mal hat einer geschossen aber im großen und ganzen alle friedlich. Man hat sich eher geholfen.

Fazit: der PvE Bereich wird mir Spaß machen. Ich mag selbst einfach nur das rumlaufen und schauen. Sightseeing sozusagen. Die Darkzone steht oder fällt für einen alleine je nach dem was für andere Spieler unterwegs sind. Im Team ist es richtig gut.


----------



## Zybba (22. Februar 2016)

Für mich ist es leider nichts. Könnte man alle Iron Sights/Visiere aus der Egoperspektive nutzen, käme das Spiel für mich in Frage. Die Third Person Perspektive ist einfach nicht so meins.
Davon ab hat es mir aber ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## MrSonii (22. Februar 2016)

Immerhin kann man bei den meisten Visieren mit mittlerer Maustaste durchgucken, nicht nur bei der Sniper^^
Aber natürlich nicht bei ALLEN, das stimmt schon.
Ich hab auf jeden Fall Bock auf das Spiel, PVE macht mir schon Laune, auch alleine.
Allerdings zockt das wahrscheinlich keiner meiner Kumpels, aber zum gelegentlich Dark Zone Raid finde ich hier im Forum bestimmt auch den ein oder anderen, der in der gleichen Situation ist


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Februar 2016)

Mein spontaner Eindruck..

The Division: Open Beta beendet, 11,8 Mio. Cleaner-Anführer getötet - Post #6


----------



## D4rkResistance (23. Februar 2016)

DonCoco schrieb:


> Wo ist das Video?  Bin schon gespannt drauf ^^


Sorry, vorher keine Zeit gehabt!  Hier: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxQmjMJYxbE

*PS: *Bin noch etwas erkältet. Meine Stimme war im Video also noch ein wenig im Eimer! Sorry dafür!^^


----------



## DonCoco (23. Februar 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Sorry, vorher keine Zeit gehabt![emoji14]Hier:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxQmjMJYxbE
> 
> *PS: *Bin noch etwas erkältet. Meine Stimme war im Video also noch ein wenig im Eimer! Sorry dafür!^^


Werde ich heut Abend mir anschauen.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (23. Februar 2016)

Nach längerer Überlegung habe ich mich jetzt auch zu entschlossen es mir zu holen !
Allerdings warte ich noch 2-3 Wochen nach Release ab, damit ich das Game für ~30€ bekomme
mehr ist es mir aktuell nach der Open Beta einfach noch nicht wert


----------



## -Xe0n- (23. Februar 2016)

Das Spiel ist ja nochmal teurer geworden ?? Vermutlich wollten die den Beta Hype ausnutzen? Man hats nämlich schon für 30€ bei der closed Beta bekommen


----------



## ParaD0x1 (23. Februar 2016)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ja nochmal teurer geworden ?? Vermutlich wollten die den Beta Hype ausnutzen? Man hats nämlich schon für 30€ bei der closed Beta bekommen



Also das billigste was ich zurzeit finden kann ist ~40€ .. (Abgesehen von den 25€ Sachen auf bestimmten .. Seiten .. welche aber Kreditbetrüger sind  )


----------



## Kiryu (23. Februar 2016)

Mir hat die Beta überraschend viel Spaß gemacht, hatte ich gar nicht mit gerechnet, eigentlich sind Ubisoft-Titel nicht so meins. Vielleicht lags aber auch nur daran, dass ich länger keinen spaßigen Koop-Titel mehr gezockt habe 

Meinen Nerv hats getroffen, daher werd ichs mir wohl gönnen und hoffentlich einige nette Stunden mit ein paar Kollegen in der Darkzone verbringen.

Nur blöd, dass die 280x langsam in die Jahre kommt...aber jetzt noch in eine neue, dicke Graka investieren...naja, selbst auf recht niedrigen Einstellunge macht das Spiel noch was her.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## kero81 (23. Februar 2016)

Kiryu schrieb:


> Mir hat die Beta überraschend viel Spaß gemacht, hatte ich gar nicht mit gerechnet, eigentlich sind Ubisoft-Titel nicht so meins. Vielleicht lags aber auch nur daran, dass ich länger keinen spaßigen Koop-Titel mehr gezockt habe
> 
> Meinen Nerv hats getroffen, daher werd ichs mir wohl gönnen und hoffentlich *einige nette Stunden mit ein paar Kollegen in der Darkzone verbringen*.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich so falsch an. Ach nee... das war Darkroom. 

Ich habs zur neuen Graka dazu bekommen, gekauft hätte ich es sonst nicht. Denke für ein paar Stunden wird es "befriedigen", länger zocken nur die Hardcore Suchtis.  Man kennt zwar den Endgame Content noch nicht, aber ich denke nicht das es sehr lange motivieren kann. Zumindest ich bin das von Ubisoft Spielen nicht gewohnt.


----------



## DonCoco (23. Februar 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Sorry, vorher keine Zeit gehabt![emoji14]Hier:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxQmjMJYxbE
> 
> *PS: *Bin noch etwas erkältet. Meine Stimme war im Video also noch ein wenig im Eimer! Sorry dafür!^^


Ich hatte mit einer lila uzi Variante 4100 SPS u. 5500 Lebenspunkte. Wenn ich alles auf Lebenspunkte Gesetzt habe. Hätte ich ca. 3100 SPS u. 6500 Lebenspunkte. Hab leider nie geschaut. Was rauskommt, wenn ich alles auf Angriff gepimpt hätte.


----------



## Kiryu (24. Februar 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Das hört sich so falsch an. Ach nee... das war Darkroom.







kero81 schrieb:


> Denke für ein paar Stunden wird es "befriedigen",



Mehr erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht...ich bin nicht der Spielertyp der ein Spiel bis zum Erbrechen zockt und mehrere hundert Stunden beispielsweise in einem Diablo 3 verbringt, da spiele ich in der gleichen Zeit lieber mehrere Spiele. Wenn ich am Ende 50-60 unterhaltsame Koop-Stunden mit dem Ding verbracht habe bin ich zufrieden, alles andere ist ein Bonus 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Februar 2016)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Also das billigste was ich zurzeit finden kann ist ~40€ .. (Abgesehen von den 25€ Sachen auf bestimmten .. Seiten .. welche aber Kreditbetrüger sind  )


Hatte zum Glück noch vor knapp nen Monat die Gold Edition, indem der Season Pass bereits schon enthalten ist, für 37 Euro bekommen.


----------



## uka (24. Februar 2016)

Kiryu schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich am Ende 50-60 unterhaltsame Koop-Stunden mit dem Ding verbracht habe bin ich zufrieden, alles andere ist ein Bonus ...


Ich hoffe zwar auf mehr, aber das würde mir reichen. 

Ich habe in GTA5 ca. 125 Stunden MP-Spielzeit - das war Super, da es aber keine neuen Missionen gibt (also Heists) wird dem nichts mehr hinzukommen. Die Euro zu Release war es, im Nachhinein betrachtet, Wert.


----------



## kero81 (24. Februar 2016)

Na den Wert eines Spiels bewertet ja jeder anders. Mir wäre es keine 50-60 EUR wert, aber das sind eh nur ganz wenige bei mir. Ich denke aber dass das Spiel ne Berechtigung für seinen Preis hat. Wenn Fallout 4 (nur als Bsp.) mit seinen Macken 60 EUR wert ist, dann auch The Division. Ob man so viel ausgeben will muß natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (24. Februar 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hatte zum Glück noch vor knapp nen Monat die Gold Edition, indem der Season Pass bereits schon enthalten ist, für 37 Euro bekommen.



Also wenn du davon 2 gekauft hast würde ich eine für 50€ nehmen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Februar 2016)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Also wenn du davon 2 gekauft hast würde ich eine für 50€ nehmen


Nee, leider nur 1x. Sry. 

Ansonsten gäbe es noch uplay Brasilien via Proxy.
Kann aber passieren das die Bestellung bis zum Release storniert wird, wenn sie es merken.


----------



## -Xe0n- (24. Februar 2016)

Also keys kaufe ich wenn eig meist bei Gamesplanet, da weiß ich wenigstens, dass sie nicht gesperrt werden


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Februar 2016)

geht mir genauso...
ich kauf eig nur über steam, uplay oder games planet 
kommt auch drauf an wo ich den besten preis bekomme wenn ich mich zum kauf entschieden habe...
macht der preis aber nur 1 2 euro aus gehe ich vorzugsweis eüber steam da ich da nochnie irgendwelche probleme hatte wo der support nicht helfen konnte und dieser eigentlich recht schnell antwortete...
hab zwar schon anderes gehört aber bisher noch keine shlechte erfahrung gemacht


----------



## pphs (25. Februar 2016)

an die leute über mir: liefert gamesplanet den key rechtzeitig vor release?


----------



## Kiryu (25. Februar 2016)

Da ich das Ding nun entgegen meiner Prinzipien vorbestellt habe (hmpf!) um gleich am Release mit den Kollegen zu starten, wüsste ich gerne wissen was ich mit der Open-Beta mache? Deinstallieren? Behalten? 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## DonCoco (25. Februar 2016)

Kiryu schrieb:


> Da ich das Ding nun entgegen meiner Prinzipien vorbestellt habe (hmpf!) um gleich am Release mit den Kollegen zu starten, wüsste ich gerne wissen was ich mit der Open-Beta mache? Deinstallieren? Behalten?
> 
> Mfg
> Kiryu


Behalten. 
Bei der closed beta hab ich es auch behalten u. Brauchte zur offenen beta nur 1-2gb nach laden. Die offene Beta war ca. 27gb groß. 
Ich gehe davon aus, das es mit dem Release Spiel dann genauso ist.


----------



## Kiryu (25. Februar 2016)

Ok, prima...dann handhabe ich das mal so, vielen Dank 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Februar 2016)

das relase spiel wird paar gb gröser sein weil dann die ganze spielewelt freigeschalten ist... aber gehen wir einfach mal just for fun von 35gb aus, ist einfavher 27gb zu haben un 8 gb zu laden als die ganzen 35gb oder?^^


----------



## Kiryu (25. Februar 2016)

So weit, so logisch...ich wollte auch nur noch mal sichergehen, dass es auch so gehandhabt wird und nicht trotzdem in einem gänzlich frischen Download resultiert 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## DonCoco (25. Februar 2016)

Genau weiß man es eh nicht, es wird nur angenommen.


----------



## dertourist48 (25. Februar 2016)

Sicher gibt es hier schon einige Leute,die sich dazu entschieden haben,das Spiel zu kaufen. Einige von Euch haben es sich ja auch schon vorbestellt. Ich habe mal einen Thread eröffnet,in dem Spieler gesucht werden, mit denen man gemeinsam The Division zocken kann.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...pieler-fuer-tom-clancys-division-gesucht.html


----------



## uka (25. Februar 2016)

Naja die Mitspieler suche wird ja i.d.R. im Sammelthread gemacht, da wird der Thread wieder schnell in die Versenkung verschwinden (aber wie ich sehe haben sich ja schon ein paar gemeldet ). Ich habe das Spiel schon vor einiger Zeit bestellt, aber es gibt ja einige Keystores wo es günstiger ist (laut den vorangegangenen Beiträgen kostet es dort ca. 40€ auf vertrauenswürdigen Seiten).


----------



## dertourist48 (25. Februar 2016)

Dachte eigentlich,das die Mitspieler hier im Sammelthread untergehen könnte,weshalb ich den Mitspielersucher Thread eröffnet habe. Von mir aus können wir gerne hier weiter machen 

Wer mag, kann mich gerne adden.

Uplay: xDerTouristx

Ich habe mir die Gold Edition von gamesplanet vorhin gekauft. Das waren umgerechnet 67 Euro.


----------



## D4rkResistance (25. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> das relase spiel wird paar gb gröser sein weil dann die ganze spielewelt freigeschalten ist... aber gehen wir einfach mal just for fun von 35gb aus, ist einfavher 27gb zu haben un 8 gb zu laden als die ganzen 35gb oder?^^


Das funktioniert nur nicht. Das hat Ubisoft bereits auf seiner "The Division"-Facebook-Seite geschrieben. Von der Closed auf die Open Beta konnte man die Clientdateien weiterbenutzen. Dies funktioniert aber mit der Release-Version nicht, da diese angeblich auf einem anderen Entwicklungsstand ist, wie die Beta-Entwicklungsstände. Ihr könnt eure 27GB also von der Platte schmeißen und die 40GB Release-Dateien dann neu laden. Wird aber wahrscheinlich wieder einen Preload geben. Ich brauche für 40GB zum Glück nur 30 Min., also isses mir eh egal.  

Hab mein Spiel übrigens bei MMOGA gekauft. Ist mit Abstand einer der besten Keysaler. Bin dort seit über 4 Jahren Kunde und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit nicht funktionierenden oder gesperrten Keys. Dafür sind die Spiele dort aber meist auch ein wenig teurer. Hab mir übrigens erstmal nur die Standardversion von "The Division" gekauft. Der Season Pass kommt dann erst im April/Mai, da ich mir im März nen neuen PC für ~1.200 € zusammenstellen wollte. Das wird mir sonst alles zu teuer.


----------



## Kiryu (25. Februar 2016)

Oha...danke für die Aufklärung, wenn das tatsächlich die offizielle Verlautbarung war dann hau ich das Spiel nun doch runter. Der Downloadumfang ist mir auch relativ egal, solange die Server mitspielen geht das recht fix.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## DonCoco (25. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Info. Ich lass es trotzdem mal drauf u. Hoffe. Gelöscht ist es schnell


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Februar 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hatte zum Glück noch vor knapp nen Monat die Gold Edition, indem der Season Pass bereits schon enthalten ist, für 37 Euro bekommen.


Für den Preis würde ich es auch sofort kaufen. Gibt's du Bescheid wenn du es noch mal für den Preis siehst?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Februar 2016)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Für den Preis würde ich es auch sofort kaufen. Gibt's du Bescheid wenn du es noch mal für den Preis siehst?


Klaro. Kann ich gern machen.


----------



## -Xe0n- (26. Februar 2016)

Vermisst noch jmd die Abwärme die Division verursacht hat ? Das Spiel lastet super den PC aus und es wird kuschlig warm ohne Heizung


----------



## SchlimmFinger (1. März 2016)

Hi ich habe eine Frage, welche Fraktion werdet ihr Spielen.
Rogue oder Coop

Ich habe  zwei nützliche Links für euch.

Community Intelligence - Collective Knowledge | Tom Clancy's The Division
The Division 1 Million Facebook Likes | Ubisoft

Ich habe die Gold Edition gekauft, mir hat das Spiel gefallen.


----------



## DonCoco (1. März 2016)

Ich werde alles mal spielen. 
Alleine Spiel ich nur Story. Einige Leute spielen das Spiel zum ersten mal, da werd bisschen erklären u. So die Gegend erforschen. Wenn ich mit den cs u. Arma Leuten Spiele, werden wir böse sein ^^


----------



## WoNkA253 (2. März 2016)

ich denke ich werde eher Rogue zocken 
Bin ja immer noch gespannt ob die wirklich Raids integrieren wäre der Hammer...


----------



## dertourist48 (3. März 2016)

Also,wenn es vom Spielprinzip wie bei Destiny zugeht, wird das Spiel sehr abwechslungsreich werden. Ich freue mich auch schon riesig darauf und habe mir ebenfalls die Gold Edition vorbestellt.


----------



## sal (3. März 2016)

"Der MMO-Shooter The Division startet in Deutschland schon am 7. März um 14:01 Uhr. Das liegt daran, dass es zu der Zeit bereits der 8. März um 0:01 in Australien ist. Die sind zeitlich 10 Stunden vor uns.

Also ab Montagmittag um 14:01 Uhr sollten wir in Deutschland bereits spielen können. Dann werden die Server online sein.

Einen Haken gibt es: Um 14:01 Uhr am Montag werden nur Spieler loslegen können, die eine Disc-Version des Spiels besitzen. Wer die digitale Version für Xbox One oder Playstation 4 hat, für den wird das Spiel erst ab 8. März um 0:01 verfügbar sein. PC-Spieler können The Division erst ab 6:01 Uhr starten. Das teilte Ubisoft über Facebook mit."

na Herrlich.. hab extra urlaub genommen..... 

Habe es mir auf Steam vorbestellt, preload startet heute 18 uhr - Montag 14 Uhr server live - spiel wird aber wohl erst am Dienstag live geschaltet im Steam..

na danke sehr.... :x


----------



## uka (3. März 2016)

sal schrieb:


> PC-Spieler können The Division erst ab 6:01 Uhr starten. Das teilte Ubisoft über Facebook mit.


 nervt schon etwas


----------



## wobix (3. März 2016)

Im deutschen ubisoft Forum is große Verwirrung angesagt
Ankündigung Tom Clancy’s The Division - Releasezeiten und Preload-Informationen | Forums


----------



## kero81 (3. März 2016)

Jetzt hört aber mal mit dem Mimimi auf... Ob jetzt am 7. oder am 8. gespielt werden kann is doch echt Latte...


----------



## uka (3. März 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Jetzt hört aber mal mit dem Mimimi auf... Ob jetzt am 7. oder am 8. gespielt werden kann is doch echt Latte...


Ist jedem seine Sache wie etwas gehandhabt wird. Auch wenn jemand sich Urlaub für sein Hobby nimmt und es dann diese Einschränkung gibt, ist Verdruss schon gerechtfertigt. 

Hierbei geht es allerdings eher darum, dass (wie fast immer bei Ubi) die Käufer aus dem Ubi-Store (also dem Hauseigenen) gegenüber einigen Retail-Händlern "benachteiligt" werden. Ich meine Ubi könnte es einfach umgehen, indem der Termin nach UTC überall gleich wäre - ist er aber nicht, was immer wieder zu Problemen führen wird.


----------



## MrSonii (3. März 2016)

Ich denke es wird am Anfang eh Server Probleme geben, da machen die paar Stunden evtl. gar keinen Unterschied im Endeffekt.
Aber klar, wenn man sich extra Urlaub nimmt ist das natürlich sehr doof.


----------



## DonCoco (3. März 2016)

Ich weiß gar nicht warum man da sich ärgern kann. Ich nehme Urlaub weil das Spiel am Dienstag raus kommt. Jetzt scheint es so, dass das Spiel 1 Tag eher bzw. Stunden eher für einige erscheint. Ich hab leider nicht das Glück. Wäre Cool gewesen u. Ein extra quasi. Deswegen hab ich doch das Spiel trotzdem am Dienstag wofür ich extra Urlaub genommen habe. Also warum kann man sich dann darüber aufregen? Man selber hat doch gar kein Nachteil u. Der Urlaub ist für Dienstag u. Nicht für Montag also ist er auch nicht verschwendet 

Ansich sogar von Ubisoft klever nicht alle mit einmal auf die Server los zu lassen.


----------



## sal (3. März 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Jetzt hört aber mal mit dem Mimimi auf... Ob jetzt am 7. oder am 8. gespielt werden kann is doch echt Latte...



seh ich halt absolut nicht so ^^ hab mir extra urlaub genommen ,wollte gerne um 0:01 von Mo auf Di anfangen... das geht jetzt scheinbar nur für  DISC version besitzer....
ich habs mir im steam geholt, damit ich es preloaden kann....

bin jetzt auch nicht angepisst deswegen, find die handhabe aber zum kotzen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. März 2016)

sal schrieb:


> seh ich halt absolut nicht so ^^ hab mir extra urlaub genommen ,wollte gerne um 0:01 von Mo auf Di anfangen... das geht jetzt scheinbar nur für  DISC version besitzer....
> ich habs mir im steam geholt, damit ich es preloaden kann....
> 
> bin jetzt auch nicht angepisst deswegen, find die handhabe aber zum kotzen


Penn die Nacht mal lieber.
Wenn dir ein ganzer Tag am Stück zum Zocken nicht ausreicht hast du ganz andere Probleme zu klären.  

Du hast doch den Tag Urlaub nicht verloren. O.o
Oder arbeitest du in der Nachtschicht? [emoji14]


----------



## sal (3. März 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Penn die Nacht mal lieber.
> Wenn dir ein ganzer Tag am Stück zum Zocken nicht ausreicht hast du ganz andere Probleme zu klären.
> 
> Du hast doch den Tag Urlaub nicht verloren. O.o
> Oder arbeitest du in der Nachtschicht? [emoji14]


öhm, ich schlaf gern aus ^^
und zock gerne nachts durch  wie gesagt, ich sehs jetzt nicht als sooo schlimm.. dennoch kann man sowas einfach besser lösen - und vorallem einheitlich!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. März 2016)

sal schrieb:


> öhm, ich schlaf gern aus ^^
> und zock gerne nachts durch



Kenn ich nur zu gut.


----------



## dertourist48 (3. März 2016)

So,der Key ist da. 28.87 GB beträgt der Download. Mögen die Spiele,sobald wie nur möglich beginnen


----------



## Faramir (3. März 2016)

dertourist48 schrieb:


> So,der Key ist da. 28.87 GB beträgt der Download. Mögen die Spiele,sobald wie nur möglich beginnen


Nur 28,87 GB ajo das geht ja. Hoffe das am Release Tag wenn ich den Key bekomme die Server genug Kapazitäten zum Downloaden frei haben.


----------



## DonCoco (4. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (4. März 2016)

Bin mit meiner Download auch durch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uka (4. März 2016)

Nicht vergessen die Boni freizuschalten .. ich habe leider noch nicht genug U(U-Play Punkte) für alles .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. März 2016)

Hatte gestern meinen Gold key von uplay erhalten.
Eventuell noch jemand?


----------



## dertourist48 (4. März 2016)

Habe ich ebenfalls bekommen.


----------



## -Xe0n- (4. März 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hatte gestern meinen Gold key von uplay erhalten.
> Eventuell noch jemand?


me too  wird bei euch auch nur das standard "the division" cover angezeigt?


----------



## dertourist48 (4. März 2016)

Ja...habe mal Key erneut eingegeben und es kam die Meldung ,das der Key bereits aktiviert wurde. Daher gehe ich mal von aus,das alles so stimmt.


----------



## D4rkResistance (4. März 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen die Boni freizuschalten .. ich habe leider noch nicht genug U(U-Play Punkte) für alles .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie viele UPlay-Punkte braucht man für alle, von dir gezeigten, Inhalte? Habe aktuell 165, weil ich weder in den letzten Assassin's Creed Teilen, noch in Far Cry 3 und auch nicht in Watchdogs sonderlich viele losgeworden bin. The Division könnte endlich mal ein Spiel werden, wo ich die Teile verbraten kann.


----------



## uka (4. März 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Wie viele UPlay-Punkte braucht man für alle, von dir gezeigten, Inhalte? Habe aktuell 165, weil ich weder in den letzten Assassin's Creed Teilen, noch in Far Cry 3 und auch nicht in Watchdogs sonderlich viele losgeworden bin. The Division könnte endlich mal ein Spiel werden, wo ich die Teile verbraten kann.


Das würde ich dir gerne sagen, da ich aber nur noch 5 der Punkte habe (und das ist zuwenig) sehe ich diese nicht mehr auf der Webseite (bin ja noch auf Arbeit). Ich glaube aber so 25-35 Punkte pro Freischaltung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. März 2016)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> me too  wird bei euch auch nur das standard "the division" cover angezeigt?


Jop ist aber normal.
Den Gold key gibt man wohl ubisoft typisch im Game Menü selbst ein.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (4. März 2016)

Es gibt Hunter Exklusiv Paket von Ubisoft Geschenkt.

Community Intelligence - Collective Knowledge | Tom Clancy's The Division




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (5. März 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Das würde ich dir gerne sagen, da ich aber nur noch 5 der Punkte habe (und das ist zuwenig) sehe ich diese nicht mehr auf der Webseite (bin ja noch auf Arbeit). Ich glaube aber so 25-35 Punkte pro Freischaltung.


Ja waren zwischen 25 und 40 Punkte. Viele waren aber auch umsonst. Dies ist jetzt mein Stand. hatte 155 Punkte...sind jetzt quasi alle weg. Die Dark Zone Keys wollte ich jetzt nicht freischalten...die kriegste ja eh von jedem Boss-Gegner. Und diesen Broker-Skin fand ich irgendwie hässlich. Ich renn doch nicht im Anzug durch Manhattan. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Es gibt Hunter Exklusiv Paket von Ubisoft Geschenkt.
> 
> Community Intelligence - Collective Knowledge | Tom Clancy's The Division
> 
> ...



Wie ich heute Nacht erstmal 10 sinnlose Posts im CI verfasst habe, um diesen blöden Skin zu bekommen. Man kriegt aber anscheinend keine Bestätigung. Man muss einfach 10 Posts auf seine Pinnwand hauen und das Spiel fragt dann beim ersten Spielstart dein Ubisoft CI nach den Posts ab. Dann sollte man den Skin am Belohnungshändler abholen...wie auch den ganzen Kram ausm Ubisoft Club.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (5. März 2016)

irgendwie ist die Ubisoft Club Seite down


----------



## DonCoco (5. März 2016)

Haben bestimmt zu viel Leute gepostet für die Belohnung, jetzt ist Seite down u. Der Start von the Division muss verschoben werden ^^


----------



## SchlimmFinger (5. März 2016)

Denkst du


----------



## DonCoco (6. März 2016)

muss ich extra immer ein thread aufmachen für die 10 post o. kann ich einfach in einem thread einfach was dazu schreiben?


----------



## SchlimmFinger (6. März 2016)

Du musst 10 neue Threads aufmachen


----------



## DonCoco (6. März 2016)

Das ist mir zu doof dann ^^
10mal mein Senf dazu geben hätte ich ja noch gemacht


----------



## crackhd (6. März 2016)

die Gold -Edition gibts auch im Handel, hab ich das richtig interpretiert?


----------



## pphs (6. März 2016)

sagt mal meint ihr das klappt wenn man morgen versucht über vpn (australien) ab 14 uhr zu zocken?


----------



## DonCoco (6. März 2016)

pphs schrieb:


> sagt mal meint ihr das klappt wenn man morgen versucht über vpn (australien) ab 14 uhr zu zocken?


Probiers aus u. Sag es uns ^^


----------



## SchlimmFinger (6. März 2016)

Das müsste gehen über VPN. Dass haben wir Damals bei BF4 gemacht.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (6. März 2016)

Wer das brauchen sollte The Division: Kostenpflichtige Outfit-DLCs vorbestellbar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das sind meine freigeschaltete Emblems 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steinf131 (6. März 2016)

-ichbingarnichtda-


----------



## Todesklinge (7. März 2016)

Ich habe gehört das die Berechnung bei Division client seitig ist und es dazu führen wird, dass es ebenfalls so viele cheater gibt, wie bei den ganzen Call of Duty dinger.

Ist das schon bestätigt?


----------



## DonCoco (7. März 2016)

War in den Beiden Beta leider so. Hoffen wir mal die haben sich was einfallen lassen


----------



## steinf131 (7. März 2016)

Die meinten die würden das bis dahin irgendwie lösen...


----------



## DonCoco (7. März 2016)

U. Wer spielt schon?


----------



## WoNkA253 (7. März 2016)

DonCoco schrieb:


> U. Wer spielt schon?



Bis jetz noch niemand da die Server erst um 14 Uhr online gehen


----------



## pphs (7. März 2016)

die leute mit disc (konsole) können bereits seit über einer stunde zocken.. server sind schon on.


----------



## WoNkA253 (7. März 2016)

Hats schon wer mit ner Aussi VPN Verbindung versucht?
Würde mich mal interessieren ob das klappt


----------



## wobix (7. März 2016)

bei mir klappt es nicht, hab die steam Version


----------



## -Xe0n- (7. März 2016)

ICH WILL UNREAL TOURNAMENT SPIELEN!!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sUSN7fqVBio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




wait ich meine division 


Wer ist morgen um 6 am Start  ?


----------



## Bu11et (7. März 2016)

Icke wäre wohl dabei .


----------



## WoNkA253 (7. März 2016)

Ebenso hab extra morgen frei 
Um 05:45 Uhr klingelt der Wecker


----------



## Young-Master (7. März 2016)

Vielleicht klingts blöd aber Ubi bekommt bei mir nen kleinen Pluspunkt in der PC retail Version sind 5 CD's drin.


----------



## -Xe0n- (7. März 2016)

5 CDs  wow man muss wirklich nichts mehr downloaden.


Es gibt schon PC Streamer !


http://www.twitch.tv/jackfrags


----------



## MrSonii (7. März 2016)

Von dem was man auf Youtube so sieht ist der Charakter-Editor einfach nur ein schlechter Scherz meiner Meinung nach.
 Youtube Video des Editors


----------



## -Xe0n- (7. März 2016)

Jo hätte ruhig umfangreicher werden können...

Bin mal gespannt, wann es möglich ist sein eigenes Gesicht abzubilden via Kamera oder so  das wäre nice


----------



## steinf131 (7. März 2016)

5CDS?!!?!? BILD!!!


----------



## -Xe0n- (7. März 2016)

Ubisoft Support auf Twitter: "@HotExclusives The Steam version will unlock at midnight. [E]"

Steam Version vermutlich ab 0 Uhr spielbar. Zu Uplay gibts keine Nachrichten


----------



## Noxxphox (7. März 2016)

ihr wollt gleich um 6 bzw um 0 anfangen?
müsst ihr nicht arbeiten oder habt ihr euch allen ernstes urlaub genommen?^^


----------



## -Xe0n- (7. März 2016)

Habe Klausurenphase


----------



## Berkeley (7. März 2016)

uPlay vermutlich ebenfalls um 00:00 Uhr.

Auf der Store Hauptseite wird nur noch bis 12 gezählt.
Uplay Shop - Bestelle vor oder kaufe Video Spiele fur Xbox One, PS4, Wii U, PC, PS3, Xbox 36 


----------



## SchlimmFinger (7. März 2016)

Oh nein wenn ich bis 0:00 Uhr warte gehe ich morgen bestimmt ohne Schlaf zu Arbeit. 
Soll ich soll ich nicht hmmm


----------



## SchlimmFinger (7. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> ihr wollt gleich um 6 bzw um 0 anfangen?
> müsst ihr nicht arbeiten oder habt ihr euch allen ernstes urlaub genommen?^^



Die meisten haben gekündigt


----------



## -Xe0n- (7. März 2016)

Tweets wurden gelöscht, denke der alte Release Zeitpunkt stimmt  leg mich jetzt ins bett und lern noch ein wenig


----------



## SchlimmFinger (7. März 2016)

Mach dass, ich leg mich auch  hin. Die Gefahr ist zu groß das ich  nicht ins Bett gehe


----------



## Berkeley (7. März 2016)

Wurde wohl offiziell bestätigt 
Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Tom Clancy's The Division


----------



## mrmurphy007 (7. März 2016)

steinf131 schrieb:


> 5CDS?!!?!? BILD!!!



Wird Zeit, dass Spiele auf Blurays ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. März 2016)

oder man kauftse einfach online xD
hab zwar auch ned die beste anbindung aber wofür gibts preloads?^^


----------



## -Xe0n- (8. März 2016)

Yep ist online. Bin jetzt nochmal aus Bett aufgestanden  habe schließlich ein wenig gelernt. Lade gerade 3,18gb mit Fullspeed, zocke 2 Stunden (dann wirds schön mollig warm im Zimmer  ) und dann wird morgen früh erstmal gelernt 



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass Spiele auf Blurays ausgeliefert werden.



Ne lieber USB Sticks.

Wer hat schon noch ein CD/DVD/Bluray Laufwerk


----------



## Kiryu (8. März 2016)

So...Spiel ist freigeschaltet...aber zumindest bei mir gibt es noch mal einen 3 GB großen Download, da waren die 2 GB die ich kürzlich geladen habe wohl doch nicht der komplette Patch...naja, einmal kurz reinschauen und dann leider ins Bett 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Noxxphox (8. März 2016)

"gelernt" is klaaaaa xD
junge das kauft dir keiner ab xD

morgn heists dann, aber heud mittag/ abend muss ich echt anfang zu lern...
kenn das von mir noch gut genug xD


----------



## dertourist48 (8. März 2016)

und in welchem ts findet man euch ?ich werde auch mal nen Stündchen spielen..


----------



## mrmurphy007 (8. März 2016)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Wer hat schon noch ein CD/DVD/Bluray Laufwerk



Blurays sind aber billiger als USB Sticks.


----------



## Noxxphox (8. März 2016)

bin am pc vorbeigelaufen ich konntes ned starten, stand preload ausgegraut, weils schon gedownloadet ist.
naja war ja eh nur aufm rpckweg vom zähneputzn und der pc is nur an weil er nochn spiel downloadet xD mich störts nicht hab eh erst morgen... *auf die uhr guck*  ok heute abend zeit dafür^^


----------



## dertourist48 (8. März 2016)

Das Spiel lädt relativ lange. Ich habe es auf HDD installiert. Mit dem Black Screen am Anfang wurde ja bereits geholfen (ALT+ENTER drücken,wenn ihr beim Laden einen Black Screen habt),allerdings kriege ich noch keinen Vollbild hin im Anschluss,wenn ich in den Fenstermodus komme. Ansonsten bin ich mal kurz rein und muss sagen,das die Grafik in der Tat ein Genuss ist. Ich werde jetzt aber schlafen gehen und wünsche allen anderen,die die Nacht durchmachen, viel Spaß beim Spielen.


----------



## steinf131 (8. März 2016)

und schon ersten Frust Moment, wenn dein Team zu dumm ist nicht wiederzubeleben..


----------



## LDNV (8. März 2016)

Bei den Leuten mit nV Keys scheint es schon zu laufen  
Die langen Ladezeiten kann ich nicht bestätigen, habe es ebenfalls auf einer HDD. 

Absolut keine Probleme. 
Den heute frischen NV Treiber schon installiert? 

Bin überrascht wie gut das ding rennt, besonders mit meinem FX.
60 FPS jederzeit. 

Settings: 

Bild: thedivision_2 16_ 3_ w5sm9.jpg - abload.de

http://abload.de/img/thedivision_2016_03_0gksvq.jpg

http://abload.de/img/thedivision_2016_03_0spsxu.jpg

http://abload.de/img/thedivision_2016_03_09dsam.jpg

http://abload.de/img/thedivision_2016_03_0wjsby.jpg

Habe das Gefühl das es im Vollbild Modus geschmeidiger läuft als Rahmenloses Fenster.


----------



## HisN (8. März 2016)

Gibt sogar einen internen Benchmark .. das ist (mir) neu 

http://abload.de/img/thedivision_2016_03_0jjjhj.jpg


----------



## LDNV (8. März 2016)

Laut dem hab ich ein CPU durchschnitt von 45 und GPU 76.


----------



## -Xe0n- (8. März 2016)

Läuft supi  im Vergleich zu Beta hat sich bei mir die CPU Auslastung verbessert 

So ab ins Bett jetzt 

Falls sich jmd wonadert wo ihre Klamotten sind, die werden erst ab 6 Uhr freigeschaltet


----------



## Noxxphox (8. März 2016)

klingt ja mal ned schlecht^^
bin gespannt wies heute abend rennt, das macht mir aber hoffnung das es noch weiter verbessert wurde.

die betas liefen zwar für betas gut, aber lasteten die hw noch immer nicht ordentlich, gleochmäsig aus. wäre toll wenn das behoben worden wäre


----------



## Gimmick (8. März 2016)

Also mit 

SMAA
SSAA
SSAO
HBAO+
PCSS+ und HFTS

bietet das Spiel schonmal so einiges was das Alphabet hergibt


----------



## Bu11et (8. März 2016)

Hat schon jemand herrausgefunden, wie/wann/wo man die Outfits aus der CE bekommt?


----------



## -Xe0n- (8. März 2016)

Eigentlich beim Belohnungshändler im der BoO, allerdings funktioniert das bei vielen nicht. Bei mir fehlt auch die Hazmat


----------



## dertourist48 (8. März 2016)

Hat sich das Problem mit dem Vollbildmodus eingestellt ?


----------



## d3x (8. März 2016)

Lohnt sich das Spiel eigentlich wenn man eher der Solo Spieler ist? Wie umfangreich ist die "Kampagne"? Gibt es überhaupt eine`?


----------



## Bu11et (8. März 2016)

d3x schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das Spiel eigentlich wenn man eher der Solo Spieler ist? Wie umfangreich ist die "Kampagne"? Gibt es überhaupt eine`?



Die Frage so früh zu beantworten halte ich für unsinig. Bezweifle, dass es jemanden bereits gelungen ist alles im Game durchzuspielen . 
Mal abgesehen davon gibts mehr als genug Infos im www (  )


----------



## -Xe0n- (8. März 2016)

Ja es gibt eine singleplayer. Nach 5 Std habe ich 30% der hauptmissionen + nebenmissione die auf dem weg waren gemacht


----------



## Noxxphox (8. März 2016)

toll bei mir bugts-.-
ton aber kein bild...was sollen der mist? darf ichs jetzt wirklich nomma downloaden-.-


----------



## Young-Master (8. März 2016)

Weiß jemand was Fertigkeitsstärke bringt? Würde ja vermuten das dadurch Fertigkeiten besser werden . Aber was kann ich mit dem Wert anfangen?


----------



## Bu11et (8. März 2016)

Young-Master schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was Fähigkeitsstärke bringt?



Da gibts irgendwo in den Untermenüs die Erklärung zu den drei Hauptatributen.  Fähigkeitenstärke beeinflusst eben de Intensität deiner "Gadgets" (unteranderem auch Schaden etc.).
Zumindestens hab ich das so verstanden. Man könnte das aber auch ganz leicht testen, z.B. mit der Haftbombe (Fähigkeitenstärke durch verschiedene Ausrüstungsgegenstände erhöhen/reduzieren).


----------



## HXpress (8. März 2016)

Hi kurze Frage weis jemand wo man das ausstellt wenn man im Spiel die ALT taste drückt das da nicht mehr der Mauszeiger kommt, da das meine spreche taste im TS ist und das bissl nervt. in den Einstellungen finde ich nichts. 

mfg HXpress


----------



## tonikroos1987 (8. März 2016)

Habe mir the Division beim Steam gekauft, hatte die Beta aber über uPlay runtergeladen weiß jemand ob ich die Beta Daten nutzen kann? 

Das würde mir 30gb zum runterladen sparen!


----------



## Noxxphox (8. März 2016)

nope geht nimmer


----------



## tonikroos1987 (8. März 2016)

Ok. Danke. Habe ich wenn ich es über uPlay kaufe auch die Steam Errungenschaften usw.?


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> toll bei mir bugts-.-
> ton aber kein bild...was sollen der mist? darf ichs jetzt wirklich nomma downloaden-.-



Einmal Alt + Enter drücken sobald ein anderes Fenster beim öffnen von Division offen ist legt sich dieses in den Hintergrund.

Mal ne Quelle von Reddit hatte das Problem auch.


----------



## kero81 (8. März 2016)

Wie zum teufel schreibt man im gruppenchat?! Mit /p joint man dem gruppenchst, ja... wenn ich aber was schreibe sehe weder ich noch mein kumpel den text??? Wie dumm kann man so nen chat gestalten? Und ja im filter is der gruppenchat auch an.


----------



## RavionHD (9. März 2016)

Ich muss vor dem Laptop und meine Identität aktivieren, geht jedoch nicht, egal wie oft ich es mache.
Kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## LDNV (9. März 2016)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Ok. Danke. Habe ich wenn ich es über uPlay kaufe auch die Steam Errungenschaften usw.?



Wenn du es über Uplay kaufst... hast du es über Uplay und nicht über Steam... folglich auch keine Steam Geschichten. 

------

Als Randnotiz, funktioniert übrigens super die Division exe in Steam hinzuzufügen und so das Uplay wie auch Steam Overlay ingame zu haben und so muss man auch nicht immer erst manuell Uplay anwerfen.


----------



## Faramir (9. März 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wie zum teufel schreibt man im gruppenchat?! Mit /p joint man dem gruppenchst, ja... wenn ich aber was schreibe sehe weder ich noch mein kumpel den text??? Wie dumm kann man so nen chat gestalten? Und ja im filter is der gruppenchat auch an.



Im Internet finde ich ganz schön wenig dazu, das einzig halbwegs brauchbare:



/w [Nickname]: This Changes chat to private and write to player Nickname.
/p, /g, /group: This Changes channel to group chat.
/1: This changes channel to world chat.
/s: This changes channel to message (probably this is the local chat so it can read only near u)

Ist wohl mehr auf Voicechat ausgelegt, bzw TS...


----------



## Bu11et (9. März 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich muss vor dem Laptop und meine Identität aktivieren, geht jedoch nicht, egal wie oft ich es mache.
> Kann mir da wer helfen?



Ich habe die Vermuttung, dass es sich um ein bekannten Bug aus der Beta handelt. Etwas ähnliches ist mir gestern bei einer Nebenmission passiert, wo man einige "Kasten" aktivieren muss, damit man mehr Daten über das Virus sammelt. Habe ebenfals mehrfach "F" gedrückt und nichts tat sich. Zuvor bin ich an einigen Cleaners einfach vorbei gelaufen, weil ich weder Schaden anrichten konnte, noch haben die mich bemerkt. 
Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich um einen typischen Lag, der bereits in der Beta paar mal vorgekommen ist, denn nach gewisser Zeit lief das Game ganz normal weiter.


----------



## D4rkResistance (9. März 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wie zum teufel schreibt man im gruppenchat?! Mit /p joint man dem gruppenchst, ja... wenn ich aber was schreibe sehe weder ich noch mein kumpel den text??? Wie dumm kann man so nen chat gestalten? Und ja im filter is der gruppenchat auch an.


Der Chat ging bei mir in den Betas auch schon nicht. Hatte mich damit mal intensiv auseinandergesetzt und ihn dann letztlich als "verbuggt" abgestempelt. 

Aber mein Gott, hab ich das Spiel gestern Abend gesuchtet. Extra ne Stunde früher Feierabend gemacht, um 17:30 zuhause gewesen, UPlay angeschaltet...3-4 GB DayOne-Patch geladen, Settings angepasst und mit nem Kumpel losgezockt. Später kam dann noch ein Kollege von meinem Kumpel dazu. Wir haben ungelogen von 18:00 bis 01:00, also 7 Stunden!! durchgehend "The Division" gezockt. Kam nicht mal zum Abendbrot essen...hab mir dann um 1 Uhr nachts noch zwei Brötchen geschmiert. 

Bin jetzt PVE-Level 9 / DZ-Level 6 und meine Waffen (Hazmat P416 & L85A2) haben zwischen 2.900 und 3.700 SPS. Aber mal was anderes: Habt ihr schon eure ganzen Belohnungen erhalten? Also z.B. die Freischaltungen im Ubisoft Club? Ich hab bislang nur mein Hazmat-Set in Form von einem orangenen "Müllmann"-Skin und eben die o.g. P416 wegen dem Vorbestellerbonus bekommen. Sonst nix. Auch die Fertigkeitenpunkte raff ich nicht! Braucht man die? Hab bislang wieder alles auf SPS und Lebenspunkte geskillt und kann bislang keine Nachteile feststellen. 

Hat jemand von euch schon diese Fertigungswerkbank verstanden? Ich hab irgendwie aus 5 Waffenteilen eine "Erweitertes Magazin"-Mod gecraftet. Finde die ganze Werkbank aber sowas von unübersichtlich. Man kriegt wohl irgendwoher Blaupausen (=Baupläne), die dann sagen "Man braucht 4x das und 6x das!" und kann dann daraus irgendwas herstellen. Ne Waffe, ne Mod, etc. Und irgendwie kann man Waffenteile die blau sind auch upgraden zu gelb. Hab ich versehentlich gemacht. Hatte 6 Waffenteile blau und hab daraus 3 Waffenteile gelb gemacht. Was mir das bringt? Ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer! 

PS: Weiß jemand, ob man die Seltenheit von Waffen steigern kann? Also aus ner grünen Waffe z.B. ne blaue machen? Sorry für die ganzen Fragen.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (9. März 2016)

Fertigkeitspunkte verstärken die Skills. Die offensiven machen mehr Schaden, die Heals heilen mehr, die Schilde halten mehr aus, etc.. 

Craften würde ich bis Stufe 30 nichts, da man bis dahin auch gut mit den Drops beziehungsweise Dark-Zone-Einkäufen auskommt. Mein Tipp daher: Bis Stufe 30 alle nicht benötigten Items kaputt machen und dann violette und/oder gelbe Items craften.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. März 2016)

Was für ein Reinfall. Nach dem Tutorial in Brooklyn und der Helikopter-Cutszene stürzt das Spiel jedes Mal ab. Ich bin gerade am neu herunterladen und hoffen, dass das hilft.


----------



## Bu11et (9. März 2016)

Weiß einer, wie man Umfunktionierte Mods verwendet?


----------



## PCGH_Mark (9. März 2016)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Weiß einer, wie man Umfunktionierte Mods verwendet?



Wenn ich unter "umfunktionierte Mods" das Richtige in Erinnerung habe: Ab den blauen Rüstungsteilen hast du manchmal Slots drauf wie bei den Waffenmods. Auf ein entsprechendes Item im Inventar einfach "F" drücken und die gewünschte Mod draufpacken.


----------



## Faramir (9. März 2016)

PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Craften würde ich bis Stufe 30 nichts, da man bis dahin auch gut mit den Drops beziehungsweise Dark-Zone-Einkäufen auskommt. Mein Tipp daher: Bis Stufe 30 alle nicht benötigten Items kaputt machen und dann violette und/oder gelbe Items craften.


Also besser zerlegen als verkaufen?


----------



## PCGH_Mark (9. März 2016)

Ich habe das Zeugs verkauft, bis ich 10.000 von der Ingame-Währung hatte (falls ich irgendwo mal etwas Tolles sehe) und den Rest dann nur noch zerlegt, damit ich für später genug von den Materialien habe. Über den Crafting-Typ kann man jeweils fünf Materialien zur höheren Stufe aufwerten.


----------



## kero81 (9. März 2016)

Das is ja mal total bescheurt mit dem Chat. Da kommst dir vor als wärst der allerletzte Depp... Ein simpler Chat und der funktioniert nicht. Ubisoft...


----------



## Stevii (9. März 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Das is ja mal total bescheurt mit dem Chat. Da kommst dir vor als wärst der allerletzte Depp... Ein simpler Chat und der funktioniert nicht. Ubisoft...



Ja.. habs gestern noch länger versucht aber irgendwie scheint da was buggy zu sein... wie gesagt schaff dir ein mic an


----------



## Noxxphox (9. März 2016)

zum 3ten mal bei der mision im lincoln tunnel nen verbindungsabbruch-.- jetzt hab ich kein bock mehr... für heut kann mich das game mal
was ich auch merkwürdig finde, 5min total lagfrei, dan lagts 3min und dann gehts wieder... also mit laggen meine ich verzögerungen und da teilweise echt extreme. sowas wie ich schieße, treffe 5mal den kopf und nach 6s erscheint der schaden nach 10s fällt der gegner um. das irritiert voll.
haben wohl die server nicht geeignet dimensioniert obwohl sie von einem riesiger erfolg ausgingen-.-


----------



## kero81 (9. März 2016)

Ich hatte es gestern sogar mal das ich nicht schiessen konnte. hab mehrere Sekunden versucht zu schiessen, aber da kamen einfach keine Geschoße aus meiner Waffen. Gefühlte 20 Sekunden später fiel der Gegner dann um und meine Schüße kamen an...


----------



## Noxxphox (9. März 2016)

hab ich auch ab und an... echt enrvig


----------



## SchlimmFinger (9. März 2016)

Spiel ist einfach geil. Bin schon lvl 25


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. März 2016)

Ich finde Level 30 ist ein bisschen Niedrig. So bis zu 60 wären besser.


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. März 2016)

Die Level sind mir völlig wurst und wenn man über das ganze Pve Spiel Abschnitte von Level 1-3 freischalten würde...
In Guild Wars 1 war das Level Cap bei 20, das hat man nach knapp vier Stunden gehabt und dann fing das Spiel erst an. 
Bis heute finde ich GW1 deutlich gelungener als GW2 (~4k Stunden gespielt).

Viel interessanter ist doch was man nach dem Leveln machen kann, was der Entwickler weiterhin mit dem Spiel vor hat.


----------



## JaniZz (10. März 2016)

Gestern das erste mal richtig gezockt. 

Direkt mal zu dritt die ersten Missionen gespielt. 
Lvl 5, 5 und einer lvl 14. 

Hat Spaß gemacht und war echt schwer, schon auf leicht 

Die Atmosphäre kommt gut rüber und wir hatten keine serverprobleme oder Bugs.

Freue mich schon auf die darkzone 
Hatte da schon in dee beta meinen Spaß. 

Jetzt warte ich noch auf einen Treiber seitens AMD, um noch etwas Performance zu gewinnen.


----------



## D4rkResistance (10. März 2016)

Hab gestern auch wieder 6 Stunden am Stück gezockt. Das Spiel macht einfach unglaublich süchtig. Bin nun PVE 12 / DZ 12. Primär- & Sekundärwaffe (M4 PV & M249 B) machen beide ~6.200 SPS. Hab bislang noch nichts großartig in Materialien aufgespaltet. Alles immer vertickt, um mir bessere Ausrüstung an den Shops zu kaufen. Das meiste Geld geht aber derzeit für Skins & Klamotten drauf. Wusstet ihr, das ihr im Sicherheitsflügel mit "Nachschublinie" einen Kleidungsshop in die Operationsbasis bekommt? Falls man auf sowas wert legt...solltet ihr euch den ausbauen. Der aktualisiert sein Angebot alle 8 Stunden. Kaufe dann einfach immer alles bei dem...Klamotten kann man nie genug haben finde ich. Waffenskins, die ich mir kaufe und die mir dann nicht zusagen, landen erstmal im Lager. Kann man ja später immer noch mit irgendwem tauschen, sobald das Trading geht. 

Hatte gestern spordadische FPS-Drops...ständig von 60 kurz auf 20-30 gedropt. Hatte ich weder am Vortag, noch in der Beta, an irgendeinem Zeitpunkt. Dachte meine Graka verabschiedet sich. Die Drops hörten aber irgendwann auf...schätze da lief irgendein Server nicht ganz rund. Hatte im Zuge dessen aber mal meine Temps überprüft und war ein wenig "geschockt", wie warm meine Graka in dem Spiel wird. Normalerweise hab ich z.B. in BF4 max. 68°C. In "The Division" sind es aber zeitweise 6-10 °C mehr. Erstes Spiel bei dem ich solche Temps sehe. Hab dann kurzerhand die Lüfterkurve neu angepasst. Lüfter dreht nun ab 70°C auf 80% hoch...ab 80°C auf 100%. Danach hatte ich nie über 75°C. 

Bin gestern auch mal interessenshalber mit meinem Level 12 DZ-Char zu den einzelnen DZ-Händlern gerannt, bzw. geschlichen...wollte ungern in DZ06 auf Gegner treffen..also im "Splinter-Cell"-Style an den vorbeigeschlichen.  Die Händler hatten echt geiles Loot...für vieles braucht man aber DZ Level 30. Hab inzwischen 8 DZ-Slots für  Loot...Lager ist daher nach etwa 3,5 Touren voll. Hatte nach dem Looten von 25 Items 3.700 DZ-$ nur durch NPC-Leichen gefarmt. Geld sollte in der DZ also kein Problem darstellen. 

Zockt ihr die Kampagne eigentlich auch durchgehend auf "Schwer"? Das ist teilweise soo anspruchsvoll mit 4 Leuten!! Teamplay ist da verdammt wichtig. Aber man wird dadurch auch so verdammt gut in dem Spiel. 

Man, wie ich mich aufs Wochenende freue...nervt tierisch, in der Woche nur max. 6 Std. zocken zu können...ich will einfach wieder suchten, wie an den Beta-Wochenenden.


----------



## Astray (10. März 2016)

Hat noch jmd. den Delta Error nach der Server Wartung?


----------



## DKK007 (10. März 2016)

Astray schrieb:


> Hat noch jmd. den Delta Error nach der Server Wartung?



Hatte ich gestern gehabt.

Ich hab da mal noch ne Frage.

Es gibt ja diese "Leistungs-Ausstattungs Mod" oder  "Umfunktionierte-Waffen Mod", die man auch selber herstellen kann. Aber wie setze ich die ein, bzw wofür?


----------



## beastyboy79 (10. März 2016)

Astray schrieb:


> Hat noch jmd. den Delta Error nach der Server Wartung?



Ähm nö, heute morgen war alles i.O. soweit ich das beurteilen konnte.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (10. März 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja diese "Leistungs-Ausstattungs Mod" oder  "Umfunktionierte-Waffen Mod", die man auch selber herstellen kann. Aber wie setze ich die ein, bzw wofür?



---->



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Wenn ich unter "umfunktionierte Mods" das  Richtige in Erinnerung habe: Ab den blauen Rüstungsteilen hast du  manchmal Slots drauf wie bei den Waffenmods. Auf ein entsprechendes Item  im Inventar einfach "F" drücken und die gewünschte Mod  draufpacken.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (10. März 2016)

Spiele auf meinem Notebook mit 52-60 FPS auf hoche Setting.
ASCER Predator G921


----------



## D4rkResistance (10. März 2016)

Achso, was ich noch hinzufügen möchte: Es gibt in der DZ übrigens wieder Saverooms. Hab gestern beim Umherschleichen 3 Stück entdeckt. Die verkaufen aber keine High-end Waffen mehr, sondern blaue und lilafarbene Baupläne, für die man aber meist ein hohes DZ-Level braucht. Wollte ich euch nur drüber informieren, falls einer nach coolen Bauplänen sucht. Ich werde mich damit aber erst später oder am Wochenende intensiv beschäftigen.


----------



## iltisjim (10. März 2016)

Wie zerlegen ich denn die Waffen? Und muss ich teile wie Waffenstillstand oder Stoffe ins Lager tun oder sind diese automatisch sortiert


----------



## kero81 (10. März 2016)

Also ich spiele alleine die Kampagne auf schwer. Aber so richtig schwer finde ich es nicht. Entweder hab ich jetzt schon super Waffen gefunden oder... ja kp, ich finds halt nicht soo schwer.  FPS sind auch super, alles maxed out in 1080p und durchgehend 60 FPS. Drops sind mir bis jetzt keine aufgefallen, liegt dann wohl an der "schwachen" 780. Bis jetzt finde ich die Story auch "Ok" bis "gut", gibt zwar viele Stellen die iwie nur für desillusionierte 13-jährige Glaubhaft wirken aber das passt soweit. Ganz schlimm finde ich allerdings die KI der NPC's und der Gegner. Die Gegner versuchen zwar auch zu flanken etc. aber manchmal machen die echt Sau blöde Sachen. Auch die NPC's... Gestern wurden ein paar aufgeschreckt in einem Bereich den sie nicht verlassen konnten. Die sind 2 Minuten lang immer von einem Ende des Bereiches bis zum anderen gelaufen, zwischendurch mal hingefallen aber haben sich nicht "beruhigt". Bin dann weiter gezogen weil mir sowas immer sehr die Atmo kaputt macht.  Und n paar mehr Texte hätte man den passanten spendieren können, aber das kommt vll als DLC... 

Fazit:
Durchschnittlicher bis guter Deckungsshooter der durchaus Spaß macht. 6 Stunden am stück könnte ich es allerdings nicht zocken.  Dazu wäre mir einerseits meine Zeit zu schade und andererseits Flashed es mich halt nicht so. Bin nicht in den Hype-Train eingestiegen, ich steh eh mehr auf S-Bahn Surfen...


----------



## addicTix (10. März 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich finde Level 30 ist ein bisschen Niedrig. So bis zu 60 wären besser.


Was, sind die Spiele heutzutage so eintönig, dass nur noch das Leveln bei Laune hält?
Dissi hat mit Guild Wars 1 n gutes Beispiel gebracht.
Bin auch schon Level 30, macht das Spiel deswegen weniger Spaß? Nöp. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass später das Level sowieso noch angehoben wird, entweder in Form von DLC's oder eben patches.
Man braucht einfach genug content nach dem leveln, der bei Laune hält...


----------



## Metbier (10. März 2016)

gerade ist ein Update gekommen von 649 MB


----------



## AntonD88 (10. März 2016)

Habe es auch gemerkt. Würde mich interessieren was alles in dem Update steckt.


----------



## Metbier (10. März 2016)

Mich auch, aber vielleicht nichts gutes, seit dem Update ist das Spiel schon 5 mal abgestürzt!


----------



## RavionHD (10. März 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Also ich spiele alleine die Kampagne auf schwer. Aber so richtig schwer finde ich es nicht. Entweder hab ich jetzt schon super Waffen gefunden oder... ja kp, ich finds halt nicht soo schwer.  FPS sind auch super, alles maxed out in 1080p und durchgehend 60 FPS. Drops sind mir bis jetzt keine aufgefallen, liegt dann wohl an der "schwachen" 780. Bis jetzt finde ich die Story auch "Ok" bis "gut", gibt zwar viele Stellen die iwie nur für desillusionierte 13-jährige Glaubhaft wirken aber das passt soweit. Ganz schlimm finde ich allerdings die KI der NPC's und der Gegner. Die Gegner versuchen zwar auch zu flanken etc. aber manchmal machen die echt Sau blöde Sachen. Auch die NPC's... Gestern wurden ein paar aufgeschreckt in einem Bereich den sie nicht verlassen konnten. Die sind 2 Minuten lang immer von einem Ende des Bereiches bis zum anderen gelaufen, zwischendurch mal hingefallen aber haben sich nicht "beruhigt". Bin dann weiter gezogen weil mir sowas immer sehr die Atmo kaputt macht.  Und n paar mehr Texte hätte man den passanten spendieren können, aber das kommt vll als DLC...
> 
> Fazit:
> Durchschnittlicher bis guter Deckungsshooter der durchaus Spaß macht. 6 Stunden am stück könnte ich es allerdings nicht zocken.  Dazu wäre mir einerseits meine Zeit zu schade und andererseits Flashed es mich halt nicht so. Bin nicht in den Hype-Train eingestiegen, ich steh eh mehr auf S-Bahn Surfen...



GTX780 und 1080P/alles maxed out und durchgehend 60 Frames?
Wie soll das gehen?


----------



## kero81 (10. März 2016)

Wer sagt denn das ich ne 780 hab?! Ich hab ne Zotac 980 Ti AMP! Extreme...


----------



## Noxxphox (10. März 2016)

also seitdem ich geupdatet hab läufts bei mir besser. es crashtnichtmehr sinlos sodas ich 1,3v brauche sondern es läuft wiedr geschmeidig auf 1,216v und ich habe keine verbindungsabbrüche mehr.
mir gefällt das update


----------



## Gimmick (10. März 2016)

addicTix schrieb:


> Was, sind die Spiele heutzutage so eintönig, dass nur noch das Leveln bei Laune hält?



Frag ich mich bei jedem zweiten Spiel. Alles muss man heute leveln, macht überhaupt keinen Sinn. Auch gut in Kombination mit der Aussage "mit max-level fängt das Spiel erst an". Na dann einfach Leveln entfernen und das Spiel fängt direkt am Anfang an 

Nachvollziehbar ist es für mich eigentlich nur wenn man in einem RPG einen Charakter über Skillpunkte in eine gewünschte Richtung lenkt. Gibts in The Divsion aber nicht. 

Ich bin momentan Level 20 und finde der Schwierigkeitsgrad schwankt ziemlich. Mal sind Missionen extrem einfach, andere fand ich relativ schwer (im Sinne von ich musste ein, zwei Medikits benutzen ). 

Ansonsten bin ich ca. 8 mal durch den Boden gefallen und dabei 2 mal gestorben und einmal, noch in der Gruppe aus der Mission, aus dem Safehouse gelaufen und instant von einem Elite umgeklatscht worden 
Das sind eigentlich bisher meine einzigen Tode.



kero81 schrieb:


> Also ich spiele alleine die Kampagne auf schwer.



Du meinst die Missionen? Die Welt hat doch keine Einstellung für den Schwierigkeitsgrad, oder?


----------



## Faramir (10. März 2016)

Bin heute auch zum ersten mal gleich 2 mal in kurzer Zeit durch den Boden geflogen und ein Verbindungsabbruch war auch noch dabei. Danach noch ne Runde solo gespielt und alles lief wunderbar.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. März 2016)

Ich hatte zum glück noch keine Verbindungsabbrüche, jedoch öfter "Laggs" das die NPC´s kein Damage bekommen. Ansonsten werde ich wohl eh fast nur DZ Spielen macht einfach richtig bock.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (11. März 2016)

Ich habe bis jetzt keine Blues oder irgendwelche Störungen gesehen.


----------



## JaniZz (11. März 2016)

Also ich bin gerade Level 8 und spiele die Kaufhaus Mission auf schwer. 

Bin echt am verzweifeln 

Das ist so schwer gegen den endboss. 
Ich bin recht gut in shootern und bräuchte bis gestern 10 Anläufe nach dem ich mich geschlagen geben musste und schlafen gegangen bin. 

Auch buggt bei mir nichts,  die KI ist immer sehr schlau und flankiert von allen Seiten und nutzt immer Granaten. 

Mal gucken ob ich es heute mittag schaffe[emoji14]


----------



## Zerfall385 (11. März 2016)

@JaniZz genau so ging es mir auch. Bin da 3 mal gestorben und dann habe ich mir ne Taktik überlegt und am Ende doch nur 1 Medikit und zu viel Ammo bei ihm gelassen [emoji23]


----------



## DonCoco (11. März 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Also ich bin gerade Level 8 und spiele die Kaufhaus Mission auf schwer.
> 
> Bin echt am verzweifeln
> 
> ...


Kann dir Unterstützung anbieten, Level 14 u. 15 bin ich aber dann werden die Gegner glaube ich noch schwerer


----------



## JaniZz (11. März 2016)

Wenn ich es heute beim 5 versuch nicht schaffe, Komme ich drauf zurück 

Es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass das einfach ist... 

Klar wenn ich mit Level 12 in eine Level 8 Mission gehe,  ist es bestimmt leicht. 

Aber ich bin nur am ballern bis alles leer ist und es nimmt kein Ende 

Ich war gestern einmal soweit, das nur ein Gegner über geblieben ist und war mir sicher dass ich es schaffe. 

Wollte dann ez die Deckung wechseln und da lag ich schon wieder da.... 

Dann saß ich da verzweifelt mit dem Kopf auf dem hackbrett


----------



## DonCoco (11. März 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Wenn ich es heute beim 5 versuch nicht schaffe, Komme ich drauf zurück
> 
> Es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass das einfach ist...
> 
> ...


Ich glaube, es ist spielt sich zwar leichter aber die Gegnerstärke orientiert sich nach dem stärksten Spieler. Das heißt die Gegner hätten dann Level 14


----------



## HisN (11. März 2016)

Nachts durch das Schneetreiben rennen ist doch mal der Hammer mit den beleuchteten Schneeflocken (die auch auf der Jacke landen und unter einer Brücke schneit es nicht mehr).
Könnte da stundenlang zusehen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B7WB8t2KV8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rizzard (11. März 2016)

DonCoco schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es ist spielt sich zwar leichter aber die Gegnerstärke orientiert sich nach dem stärksten Spieler. Das heißt die Gegner hätten dann Level 14



Ich meine die Gegner mitteln sich.
Also wenn du Lvl 15 bist, der andere Lvl 8, dürften die Gegner ca Lvl 11 haben.
Ich hab nämlich mal mit meinem Kumpel gespielt (ich ~5, er ~10, und die Gegner hatten Lvl 7).


----------



## dertourist48 (11. März 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Nachts durch das Schneetreiben rennen ist doch mal der Hammer mit den beleuchteten Schneeflocken (die auch auf der Jacke landen und unter einer Brücke schneit es nicht mehr).
> Könnte da stundenlang zusehen.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist in der Tat genial gemacht.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (11. März 2016)

Gude,

habe ein Problem....Ich spiele auf der Einstellung Ultra+Objektdetails 100% und HBAO+. Das Spiel läuft eigentlich sehr fein mit (laut Fraps) ca. 79 FPS. Dennoch habe ich teilweise Framedrops auf ca. 51 FPS (gefühlt wie 20FPS). Ich habe bereits mit den Reglern gespielt, aber es hilft nix, bzw vl habe ich am falschen Regler gespielt. Ich bin mir zu 99% sicher das es an der CPU liegt, welche Einstellungen können den CPU overhead reduzieren? Ist schon krass das dass Spiel meinen I7 4790K OC @4,6GHZ all cores in die Knie zwengt...wie krebsen dann erst die älteren I7 bzw I5´s rum????


P.S.: Specs: -I7 4790K @ 4,6GHZ all cores,
                        -Asus Titan X Core:1,35GHz,Vram: 3750MHZ @ AC IV
                        -16GB RAM Corsair Dominator Platinium @2133MHZ


----------



## D4rkResistance (11. März 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Also ich spiele alleine die Kampagne auf schwer. Aber so richtig schwer finde ich es nicht. Entweder hab ich jetzt schon super Waffen gefunden oder... ja kp, ich finds halt nicht soo schwer.  FPS sind auch super, alles maxed out in 1080p und durchgehend 60 FPS. Drops sind mir bis jetzt keine aufgefallen, liegt dann wohl an der "schwachen" 780.


Liegt vielleicht daran, das du allein spielst. Angeblich sollen die NPC-Gegner ja der Teamspieleranzahl angepasst werden. Wenn du dann alleine auf "schwer" zockst, haste vielleicht nur maximal 5 Gegner, wovon 2 Bosse sind. Wenn du aber mit 4 Leuten spielst, haste direkt mal 20 Gegner, wovon 6 Bosse sind. Also ich kann wirklich nicht sagen, das "schwer" mit 4 Leuten einfach ist. Hab gestern mit Shorty, DonCoco und nem Kollegen von ihm eine Hauptmission auf "Normal" gespielt und uns haben die Gegner schon völlig aufgemischt. Will gar nicht wissen, wie die Mission auf "Schwer" gewesen wäre. 

Die Drops lagen wie gesagt nicht an meiner GTX 780, sondern am Server...sind verschwanden am späteren Abend und waren gestern Abend gar nicht mehr vorhanden. War wohl irgendwas mit derem Server nicht in Ordnung.

Bin jetzt übrigens PVE 14 / DZ 14, meine Primärwaffe (ACR) macht ~9.300 SPS und meine Sekundärwaffe (M249 B) ~6.800 SPS. Ausrüstungsgegenstände, also Rucksack, Maske, Knieschoner, etc. sind alle blau. Eigentlich ist mein ganzes Inventar blau. Lediglich meine Primärwaffe hat noch ein paar grüne Anbauteile. Ich werde am Wochenende mal ein Screenshot von meinem Zeug machen...bin aber grade nicht zuhause.


----------



## hoffgang (11. März 2016)

Ich steh The Division ja etwas zurückhaltend gegenüber, v.a. nach der Beta.
Hatte nicht vor es zu kaufen, hab es allerdings als Gratisbeigabe zur Graka bekommen. Gestern angespielt und muss sagen, trotz der wirklich miesen Erzählweise macht das Gameplay Spaß. Ich hab ohne was zu merken 90 min da drin versenkt und heute, wenn die Frau arbeiten geht, vermute ich, wird das so weitergehen.

Wenn ich D4rks Aussagen lese bin ich mir allerdings unsicher ob das Game für mich eine langfristige Zukunft haben wird. Wenn das ganze irgendwann nur noch auf Items sammeln rausläuft und dem ewigen "Sps und Gegner HP skalieren so wunderbar" dann . Ohja ich mach Over 9000 damage... doof wenn der Gegner 1 Million HP hat (übertrieben ausgedrückt).

Aber bislang läufts gut, unterhält gut, wird also weitergespielt. Nur Storytelling müssen die echt noch lernen. So gute Ansätze, so miese Umsetzung...
Der Einstiegsclip erinnert mich an MiB "die Besten der Besten der Besten! MIT AUSZEICHNUNG!" Hachja, ne Ultrageheime Eliteeinheit die wozu gegründet wurde? Mich stört sowas, auch wenn vielen das vollkommen egal sein dürfte. Aber ich empfinde es irgendwie als nicht richtig oder störend wenn Soldaten (mit Sturmgewehren) von Plünderern mit Baseballschlägern angegriffen werden und sich dann freuen dass der Division Agent ihnen "den Arsch gerettet hat". 
Wo ist die Bedrohung, wo die Verzweiflung, wo ist das echte Problem? Die ersten 90 Minuten hab ich mich gefühlt wie in einer Selbstjustizphantasie a la Charles Bronson. Rotes Crosshair bedeutet umlegen bedeutet XP, weil ich kann. Gut, wenn Tom Clancy draufsteht, dann darf auch ein bischen was von seiner Denkweise enthalten sein.

Bislang isses Eyecandy Timesink.
Trotzdem einer der mir bislang, entgegen der eigenen Erwartung, Spaß macht.


----------



## LDNV (11. März 2016)

Nach FC3 und zich AC Teilen müssen die wohl kein Storytelling mehr lernen. Der Fokus liegt einfach wo anders in diesem Spiel


----------



## JaniZz (11. März 2016)

Word. 

Gerade FC3 war eine sehr gut inszenierte Story 

Ich finde die Videos cool,  die man nebenbei findet


----------



## kero81 (11. März 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran, das du allein spielst. Angeblich sollen die NPC-Gegner ja der Teamspieleranzahl angepasst werden. Wenn du dann alleine auf "schwer" zockst, haste vielleicht nur maximal 5 Gegner, wovon 2 Bosse sind. Wenn du aber mit 4 Leuten spielst, haste direkt mal 20 Gegner, wovon 6 Bosse sind. Also ich kann wirklich nicht sagen, das "schwer" mit 4 Leuten einfach ist. Hab gestern mit Shorty, DonCoco und nem Kollegen von ihm eine Hauptmission auf "Normal" gespielt und uns haben die Gegner schon völlig aufgemischt. Will gar nicht wissen, wie die Mission auf "Schwer" gewesen wäre.
> 
> _Die Drops lagen wie gesagt nicht an meiner GTX 780, sondern am Server.._.sind verschwanden am späteren Abend und waren gestern Abend gar nicht mehr vorhanden. War wohl irgendwas mit derem Server nicht in Ordnung.
> 
> Bin jetzt übrigens PVE 14 / DZ 14, meine Primärwaffe (ACR) macht ~9.300 SPS und meine Sekundärwaffe (M249 B) ~6.800 SPS. Ausrüstungsgegenstände, also Rucksack, Maske, Knieschoner, etc. sind alle blau. Eigentlich ist mein ganzes Inventar blau. Lediglich meine Primärwaffe hat noch ein paar grüne Anbauteile. Ich werde am Wochenende mal ein Screenshot von meinem Zeug machen...bin aber grade nicht zuhause.



Ah ok, das kann sein. Habe bis jetzt nur alleine gespielt.  Deswegen hatte ich ja "schwache" in Gänsefüßchen gesetzt.


----------



## wobix (11. März 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich meine die Gegner mitteln sich.
> Also wenn du Lvl 15 bist, der andere Lvl 8, dürften die Gegner ca Lvl 11 haben.
> Ich hab nämlich mal mit meinem Kumpel gespielt (ich ~5, er ~10, und die Gegner hatten Lvl 7).



Auf "normal" haben die Gegner immer ein festes Level, auf "schwer" passt sich das Gegner Level dem höchsten Agenten Level an.


----------



## robbe (11. März 2016)

Hat irgendjemand ne Idee wie ich meine FPS hoch bekommen? Habe Sowohl auf Hoch, als auch auf Mittel nur 15FPS. Und das obwohl Mittel schon deutlich schlechter aussieht. Auflösung ist 3440x1440, Graka eine 7970GHZ 3GB.


----------



## D4rkResistance (11. März 2016)

robbe schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand ne Idee wie ich meine FPS hoch bekommen? Habe Sowohl auf Hoch, als auch auf Mittel nur 15FPS. Und das obwohl Mittel schon deutlich schlechter aussieht. Auflösung ist 3440x1440, Graka eine 7970GHZ 3GB.


Auflösung runter drehen oder ne neue Graka kaufen. Eine einzelne fast 4 Jahre alte 7970 ist sicherlich nicht mehr die beste Wahl für so eine hohe 21:9 Auflösung. Wundert mich sowieso, das du dir so einen Monitor kaufst, obwohl deine Grafikkarte dafür völlig veraltet ist. Also entweder kauft man sich direkt beides neu. Oder erstmal die Grafikkarte. Aber doch nicht den Monitor, wenn man nichts Anständiges zum Befeuern hat!?


----------



## robbe (11. März 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Auflösung runter drehen oder ne neue Graka kaufen. Eine einzelne fast 4 Jahre alte 7970 ist sicherlich nicht mehr die beste Wahl für so eine hohe 21:9 Auflösung. Wundert mich sowieso, das du dir so einen Monitor kaufst, obwohl deine Grafikkarte dafür völlig veraltet ist. Also entweder kauft man sich direkt beides neu. Oder erstmal die Grafikkarte. Aber doch nicht den Monitor, wenn man nichts Anständiges zum Befeuern hat!?



Ist ja nun nicht so das die Graka garnichts mehr bringt. Eine Neuanschaffung ist auch in Planung, nur wa rich der Meinung das es sinnvoll ist, damit noch die nächsten Monate abzuwarten. Bis dahin muss es halt noch die alte tun.


----------



## D4rkResistance (11. März 2016)

robbe schrieb:


> Ist ja nun nicht so das die Graka garnichts mehr bringt. Eine Neuanschaffung ist auch in Planung, nur wa rich der Meinung das es sinnvoll ist, damit noch die nächsten Monate abzuwarten. Bis dahin muss es halt noch die alte tun.


Naja 15 FPS auf Mittel klingt zumindest für mich nach "Bringt nix mehr!".^^ Würdest du auf nem 1080p-Monitor zocken, hätteste mit der 7970 vielleicht noch akzeptable FPS auf Mittel, aber sicher nicht mit der Auflösung! 

*Mein Tipp an dich, wenn Geld vorhanden ist: *Neue Graka kaufen (GTX980Ti oder Vergleichbares). Obwohl es mit jedem Tag den du wartest sinnloser wird, da Ende 2016 ja wahrscheinlich eh die neuen Karten rauskommen.

*Mein Tipp an dich, wenn kein Geld vorhanden ist:* The Division auf 2560x1440 zocken...dann haste auf deinem 21:9 Monitor zwar nen hübschen Rand rechts & links, dafür isses aber wenigstens einigermaßen spielbar. Oder wenn's immer noch ruckelt direkt auf 2560x1080 gehen. Schön ist das aber alles nicht.


----------



## robbe (11. März 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Naja 15 FPS auf Mittel klingt zumindest  für mich nach "Bringt nix mehr!".^^ Würdest du auf nem 1080p-Monitor  zocken, hätteste mit der 7970 vielleicht noch akzeptable FPS auf Mittel,  aber sicher nicht mit der Auflösung!
> 
> *Mein Tipp an dich, wenn Geld vorhanden ist: *Neue Graka  kaufen (GTX980Ti oder Vergleichbares). Obwohl es mit jedem Tag den du  wartest sinnloser wird, da Ende 2016 ja wahrscheinlich eh die neuen  Karten rauskommen.
> 
> ...




Geld ist nicht das Problem, aber macht es jetzt wirklich noch Sinn eine der aktuellen Karten zu kaufen? Bind zwar bei der NextGen nicht ganz auf dem aktuellen Stand, aber sollten die nicht schon im Sommer erscheinen?

Die Beta hab ich noch auf Full HD gezockt, das lief sogar auf High recht gut.


----------



## kero81 (11. März 2016)

Sagt mal, bringt es eigentlich was am Schießstand zu trainieren?! Bzw. wo sieht man denn wenn man da iwas verbessert?!


----------



## Bu11et (11. März 2016)

Haben wir hier schon wem, der gut equipt ist? DZ farmen etc.?


----------



## DKK007 (11. März 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, bringt es eigentlich was am Schießstand zu trainieren?! Bzw. wo sieht man denn wenn man da iwas verbessert?!



Man bekommt zumindest mehr Übung beim Treffen, die Schadenspunkte werden ja angezeigt. Dann gibt es ja auch beim mittleren Stand noch die auftauchende Scheibe, wo man eben Reaktion und schnelles Zielen gefahrlos trainieren kann. Und eben auch kurze Feuerstöße und schnellen Waffenwechsel. 
Rekord lag bei mir bei 10. 


Ich hab aber grad nen anderes Problem. Ich hab TD gerade auf meinem Haupt-PC von DVD installiert. Aber den Patch will Uplay einfach nicht runterladen. Kommt immer die Meldung, dass der Download nicht gestartet werden kann. Speicherplatz wäre genug vorhanden.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (11. März 2016)

So bin lvl 30  Medic - Tech- Security auf 100%. Wenn wir uns im Dark Zone begegnen sollten, dann wünsche ich euch viel Glück 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe genau 24 Stunden gebraucht.


----------



## steinf131 (11. März 2016)

The Division auf Twitter: "We are aware of server issues in Europe. Please bear with us while we investigate. Thank you for your patience and understanding."

autsch...


----------



## DKK007 (11. März 2016)

Hätten se das nicht mal auf der Webseite schreiben können. Da kann ich ja lange auf den Patch warten. 

Hab jetzt Level 13 und DZ-Rang 17. Bin schon bei 31,5 Stunden, auch wenn ich eben heute noch nich viel spielen konnte. Die Story scheint ja, wenn man in den Uplayfortschritt schaut recht kurz zu sein, deswegen lass ich mir da Zeit. Gehe eher in die DZ zum Loot sammeln.

Hab nen P416-G3 mit 5100 Schaden und ne Covert SRT (Scharfschützengewehr) mit auch recht viel Schaden, beides in Blau. Ansonsten noch ne M4 und nen LGM, falls in den Sturmgewehren die Ammo ausgeht.

Hoffentlich geht's morgen wieder.


----------



## HisN (12. März 2016)

hat auch seine komischen Momente^^
http://abload.de/img/thedivision_2016_03_1wnk75.jpg


----------



## SchlimmFinger (12. März 2016)

Loleg und Boleg :D


----------



## SchlimmFinger (12. März 2016)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Haben wir hier schon wem, der gut equipt ist? DZ farmen etc.?




Ja ich


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. März 2016)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Haben wir hier schon wem, der gut equipt ist? DZ farmen etc.?


Bin ich gut equipped? Ich weiß es nicht...ich denke schon. Habe jetzt 25 Spielstunden und bin Level 15 / DZ 22. Das hier ist mein aktueller Stand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das gut? Ich hab keinen Vergleich!


----------



## SchlimmFinger (12. März 2016)

Ich habe alle Teile in Rose in PVE Gebiet. Heute werde ich DZ betreten.


----------



## Gepettox (12. März 2016)

Sind denn epic Sachen (lila) von npc's lootbar oder kann man die nur käuflich erwerben bzw. bauen? Bin nun pve lvl 12 und hab in den ersten 3 Gebieten alle Einsätze auf schwer gemacht und bisher nur vereinzelt blauen loot bekommen.


----------



## Bu11et (12. März 2016)

Meiner Erfahrung nach kommen die ersten verdeckten Items ab Lvl 25+. Kaufen kann  man die sicherlich shcon früher. Aber je näher man sich der 30er Marke nähert, um so öfter fällt auch mal was lilanes.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (12. März 2016)

Inis auf Epic stellen, dann kann man goldene Eqiup Farmen


----------



## SchlimmFinger (12. März 2016)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach kommen die ersten verdeckten Items ab Lvl 25+. Kaufen kann  man die sicherlich shcon früher. Aber je näher man sich der 30er Marke nähert, um so öfter fällt auch mal was lilanes.



Kaufen lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Faramir (12. März 2016)

Was macht man dann eigentlich mit den ganzen Credits? Aktuell habe ich über 40.000.


----------



## LDNV (12. März 2016)

Auf Content warten wo es sich für lohnt das auszugeben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (12. März 2016)

So wie ich lese ist the devision, nicht gerade ein Langzeit Spiel.


----------



## DKK007 (12. März 2016)

SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Inis auf Epic stellen, dann kann man goldene Eqiup Farmen



Geht das wirklich, und wenn, welche genau? Springt da nicht ein Cheatschutz an?

Update geht immer noch nicht. Am Speicherplatz kanns ja auch nicht liegen, auf P sind noch über 20 GB frei.


----------



## wobix (12. März 2016)

Gepettox schrieb:


> Sind denn epic Sachen (lila) von npc's lootbar oder kann man die nur käuflich erwerben bzw. bauen? Bin nun pve lvl 12 und hab in den ersten 3 Gebieten alle Einsätze auf schwer gemacht und bisher nur vereinzelt blauen loot bekommen.



Ich hab auf lvl 20 den ersten epic drop gehabt.


----------



## MIIIK09 (12. März 2016)

Gordon-1979  - das frag ich mich auch. Ein MMO das nur 30 Spielstunden haben coll. Selbst 40 sind ja für ein MMO wirklich wenig. Und ohne Season Pass scheint da auch nicht nach zu kommen. 

Demnach muss man ja quasi schon die Gold Edition kaufen um auf lange Sicht Spaß zu haben. Zumindest liest sich das so.

Ich hadere auch noch mit der Entscheidung ob ich mir das Spiel nun kaufe oder nicht, Weil mir das halt echt wenig vor kommt mit der Spielzeit.


----------



## DonCoco (12. März 2016)

Hier ist mein Charalter mal.
Ich spiele alles durch einander, mal zeig ich neuen wie das Spiel geht, 2-3mal war ich in der DarkZone u. dann mach ich auf dem Weg zu Hauptmission alles was sich da zwischen befindet, da kann schon mal der Weg bis dahin über ne Stunde dauern ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß PR_Green


----------



## Gimmick (12. März 2016)

MIIIK09 schrieb:


> Gordon-1979  - das frag ich mich auch. Ein MMO das nur 30 Spielstunden haben coll. Selbst 40 sind ja für ein MMO wirklich wenig. Und ohne Season Pass scheint da auch nicht nach zu kommen.
> 
> Demnach muss man ja quasi schon die Gold Edition kaufen um auf lange Sicht Spaß zu haben. Zumindest liest sich das so.
> 
> Ich hadere auch noch mit der Entscheidung ob ich mir das Spiel nun kaufe oder nicht, Weil mir das halt echt wenig vor kommt mit der Spielzeit.



Ist ja auch kein MMO.

Eher ein thirdperson Diablo 3. Das "Massiv" in "MMO" deutet ja immer eine offene, nicht oder kaum instanzierte Welt an. Irgendwo müssen ja die massive Anzahl an Spielern herkommen. Das hat man in The DIvision nicht. 

Man hat einen Thirperson-Deckungs-Shooter in dem, nach erreichen des höchsten Levels, diverse Missionen solo oder Gruppe absolviert werden können um Loot mit Zufallstats zu farmen. Dabei gibt es aber keinen Content, außer PvP, der Gear farmen in der Form benötigt. Also nicht wie in WoW, wo man sich von Questgear über Dungeons zu Raids hocharbeiten muss, da Questgear halt für Raids nicht reicht. 

Wenn du überlegst dir das Spiel zu kaufen musst du dir folgende Fragen beantworten: Hast du soviel Freude an dieser Art Kampfmechanik, dass die selbe Mission auch nach dem 10. mal noch Spaß macht - allein weil das Kämpfen gefällt? Oder kannst du dich in Spielen wie D3 dafür begeistern des Loots wegen Loot zu sammeln? 

// Edit:

Zumindest für mich war bis inkl Release nicht so richtig klar worauf das Spiel hinausläuft bzw. wie es sich beim Leveln spielen wird. Und ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht. Dass da so ein Virus ist, gegen das man dringend ein Mittel finden muss ist irgendwie sehr nebensächlich im Spielverlauf.
Im Prinzip macht man in jeder Zone das gleiche: Fracht schützen, Geiseln retten, Knopf drücken und irgendwelche Bosse töten. Dabei können zwar echt sehr sehr coole Gefechte entstehen, bsonders wenn man das in einer Gruppe macht und in so ziemlich jedem MMO ist das nicht anders, aber ich hatte eigentlich nie das Gefühl, dass da irgendwo eine Story hintersteckt. 

Mein Fazit für den Abschnitt "Leveln": 

6,8/10: Kämpfe gut, Motivation war nur das Leveln, "Story" wurscht, Optik rettet viel. Missionen gut bis sehr gut. 

Ab Level 30: Weiß ich noch nicht. Mal sehen wie lange die Missionen Spaß machen. Hängt denke ich auch von den Spielern ab. Ich vermute, dass es schnell Spieler mit richtig gutem Gear geben wird und sich eine "gogogo" Speedrun Mentalität einstellen wird, womit das Spiel ähnlich wie Diablo auf den Loot reduzieren könnte und auch vom Kampf nichts meh übrigbleibt.


----------



## Ig3l (12. März 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich hab ein sehr eigenartiges Phänomen mit dem Wireless XBox One Controller seit heute morgen.

Wenn ich auf der Map lande und meine Spielermenü öffnen will sind mein Buttons mehr oder minder vertauscht, das macht das Spiel damit unspielbar 

Button A = B = X 
Button Spielermenü  = Schießen

in anderen Spielen tritt das nicht auf...

Benutz ich die Tastatur ist alles in Ordnung, das hilft mir aber nicht wenn ich das Spiel per Inhome Streaming ins Wohnzimmer streame..
Gestern Abend lief noch alles reibungslos, hab dann um 2:00 die Rechner ausgeschaltet und wollte sie vorhin wieder nutzen um zu Zocken.. fehlanzeige. Mehrmaliges rebooten, Treiber neu installieren usw hat nicht geholfen. Den Streaming Client habe ich zudem am Montag erst frisch aufgesetzt.


Kann es sein, dass es einen neune Treiber für den Controller gab oder ein Windows 10 Update es zerschossen hat?
Wenn ich den Wireless Stick abziehe und neu anstecke, funktioniert auch meine Maus nicht mehr.


----------



## DKK007 (12. März 2016)

Eventuell nochmal bei der Tastenbelegung schauen.


----------



## Ig3l (12. März 2016)

Das hat mein Problem gelöst:

Halo Maps Forum


----------



## mrmurphy007 (12. März 2016)

Gibt es schon irgendwo eine umfassende Liste, welche Waffen im Spiel sind? Gefühlt stolper ich immer über die selben Waffen.


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. März 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon irgendwo eine umfassende Liste, welche Waffen im Spiel sind? Gefühlt stolper ich immer über die selben Waffen.


The Division - Alle Waffen in der Ubersicht - GameStar


----------



## DKK007 (12. März 2016)

Weiß jemand, in welcher Datei die Tastaturbelegungen gespeichert werden? Möchte die nicht alle von Hand nochmal anlegen.

Edit: Habs jetzt doch von Hand gemacht.

Mein aktueller stand: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. März 2016)

bin auch nicht gros weiter, aber hatte einmal groses glück beim looten xD und sone hübsche 6,6k waffe bekomm^^

bei mir geht das bild nicht in sonem popup, bei mir wirds komplet dargestellt, muss ichd a irgendwas bestimtes machen?
habs mal in den anhang gemacht


----------



## kero81 (12. März 2016)

Hier is mein Anti-Held. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Update 22:25 Uhr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosla (12. März 2016)

Da ich mir vor kurzem komplett neue Hardware gegönnt habe, löste ich gleich den Gutscheincode von Nvidia ein. Ich weiß, eigentlich komm ich eher aus dem Dark Souls - Lager, doch irgendwie macht The Division ziemlich Laune. Ich spiels momentan eher Solo. Man kann dem Ganzen einen gewissen Reiz nicht absprechen und es sieht auch noch fantastisch aus!


----------



## Noxxphox (12. März 2016)

ich versuchs erstma solo, dann ev wenn wer lust hat inner gruppe nochmal
hat den grund das ich befürchte das es in gruppen zu einfach wird, weis ja nicht wie gut das gane da die gegnertrupps skaliert. alleine ist es an 1 2 stellen bisher etwas schwerer gewesen, aber 99% waren bisher relativ gechillt^^


----------



## Bu11et (12. März 2016)

Da sich gefühlt 90%+ noch nicht mal auf lvl 30 befinden, geschweige den in einer gut abgestimmten Gruppe auf "herrausfordernd" agiert haben, kann ich euch nur empfehlen es auszuprobieren .
 Wer dann immer noch behaupten wird, dass Game hätte "nichts" zu bieten ist selber schuld.


----------



## nulchking (12. März 2016)

So schauts bei mir momentan aus, das blaue geht mir noch ein bisschen auf den Geist 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (12. März 2016)

Wo habt ihr denn so viel Kohle her?


----------



## kero81 (12. März 2016)

Das Abtrünnigen System is der letzte Scheiss.  Selten sowas behindertes gesehen, da läuft dir einer in deine Feuerlinie und DU wirst dann dafür bestraft... So ein riesen Haufen ********, unglaublich.


----------



## nulchking (12. März 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr denn so viel Kohle her?


Sparen. 
Hab vor lvl 30 nichts in den Shops gekauft


----------



## Janno1980 (13. März 2016)

Ich versteh es wirklich nicht, aber die Texturen werden bei mir einfach SEHR verzögert geladen und sind bestimmt 30-45 Sekunden einfach nur Matsch. Hab schon in den Optionen rumgeregelt, aber nichts hat geholfen.

System:
i7 3770k
Geforce GTX 980 Ti 6 GB
8GB RAM

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

spiel repariert oder schonmal neu installiert? soll angeblich bei einigen geholfen habn


----------



## Janno1980 (13. März 2016)

Hab ich nocht nicht probiert, werd ich also mal testen.
Hatte das Problem aber auch schon in der Beta.


----------



## RavionHD (13. März 2016)

Darf man SweetFX benutzen?
Keine Lust gebannt zu werden.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (13. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

schon stufe 30?
leute ihr habt echt zu viel zeit xD
muss denn keiner nebenher arbeiten oder hat jeder urlaub genommen?

sagtma in der uplay games übersicht, kann ich orgendwo sehen  das ich den season pass besitze? ich hab die gold version vorbestellt gehabt mit season pass, aber ich bekomm immer wieder werbung ob ich den season pass kaufen will. wollen die mich verarschen oder ist da irgendwas schief gelaufen?


----------



## HisN (13. März 2016)

Die ganzen kleinen Details am Rande sind echt cool





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hqB9eFqF8Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (13. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> schon stufe 30?
> leute ihr habt echt zu viel zeit xD



Nein eigentlich nicht


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

jajaja ivh weis man jat immer nur so viel zeit wie man sich nimmt, aber das is schon heftig, wenn man bedenkt das das game erst am dienstag released wurde^^
ich bin gradma stufe 13 bei öh glaub 7h spielzeit weil ich ganz gemützlich durch die gegend renn und alles umniete was ich finde^^


----------



## SchlimmFinger (13. März 2016)

Viele machen eine große Fehler, die renne einfach nur. Du musst zuerst zum Base in jeder Zone und dort immer zuerst Quest holen. Dann Karte aufmachen und dann Taktisch Spielen. Wenn du das richtig machst bist du in 24 Stunden lvl 30


----------



## SchlimmFinger (13. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> schon stufe 30?
> leute ihr habt echt zu viel zeit xD
> muss denn keiner nebenher arbeiten oder hat jeder urlaub genommen?
> 
> sagtma in der uplay games übersicht, kann ich orgendwo sehen  das ich den season pass besitze? ich hab die gold version vorbestellt gehabt mit season pass, aber ich bekomm immer wieder werbung ob ich den season pass kaufen will. wollen die mich verarschen oder ist da irgendwas schief gelaufen?



Starte Uplay, mit der rechten Taste mit der Maustaste auf Eigenschaften klicken von The Division. 

Dann auf DLC Klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## labernet (13. März 2016)

inb4 nolifer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

pff ich habs damit nicht eilig, soll ja spas machen und keine hatz sein.
das es deutlich effektiver gehen würde ist mir kla, aber ich zieh da mein ding durch und mach die mision auf die ich grad bock hab^^
ich mein die story is schon so kurz, da muss man nicht mit brachialer gewalt durchrushen

ah merci dann schau ich wegn dem season pass morgen mal  öh... meine heute^^


----------



## labernet (13. März 2016)

was heißt mit brachialer gewalt.

war jetzt noch diese woche krank geschrieben und hab die gunst der stunde genutzt, da arbeit wieder nächste woche startet und daher eher weniger zeit vorhanden sein wird. ausserdem hat mich das spiel von anfang an irgendwie in den bann gezogen, daher konnte ich nicht aufhören


----------



## SchlimmFinger (13. März 2016)

Das geht mir auch so. Bin auch Berufstätig  Verheiratet + 2 Kinder. Bin auch seit letzte Woche Krank.


----------



## labernet (13. März 2016)

dass der Phoenix Drop von Named Encounters im letzten update generft worden sind, geht mir schon ziemlich auf den senkel...

von 10 bis 13 Phoenix Credits auf 1 bis 3....


----------



## D4rkResistance (13. März 2016)

Alter, komm ich mir grade schlecht vor. Da zocke ich den ganzen Tag, tausche jedes Item gefühlt 10x, um möglichst hohe Werte zu bekommen und mache diverse Nebenquests und Hauptquests...locker 12 Stunden gezockt heute...um meine Werte dann gerademal zu verdoppeln!? Wie macht ihr das ey? Wie schafft man es in 24h auf Level 30? 

Ich habe jetzt 36 Spielstunden und bin gerade mal PVE 20 / DZ 26. Und meine SPS sind im Vergleich zu euren auch einfach nur zum Heulen. Ich zocke das Spiel genauso seit Release wie ihr. Gut, ich renne auch nicht einfach nur durch...guck mir lieber alles in Ruhe an...Sammel Handys und Echo's, etc.

Hier mein aktueller Stand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## labernet (13. März 2016)

das DZ26 erklärt einiges würde ich behaupten.

Normalerweise, wenn mans in einer Gruppe macht, kann man Level30 PVE in 20h schaffen oder evtl sogar weniger, wenn man sich nur auf PVE konzentriert. Schwierigkeitsgrad der Missionen spielt soweit ich weiß keine Rolle, wieviel XP man für Diese bekommt. Die vielen kleinen Nebenmissionen geben auch ne ordentliche Portion XP.


----------



## Gimmick (13. März 2016)

labernet schrieb:


> inb4 nolifer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist krass :O

Geht man damit durch die "Herrausfordernden" Daylies wie durch Butter? ^^.


----------



## Bu11et (13. März 2016)

Lasst euch nicht von den SPS Werten blenden. Den Fehler macht so gut wie jeder Anfänger im Spiel. Und dann rennen welche mit schicken Sachen herrum, ohne die Fähigkeiten ihrer Ausrüstung richtig auszureizen, weil das Verhältnis zwischen SPS/Ausdauer/Fertigkeitenstärke nicht stimmt. 
Glaubt mir wenn ihr auf herrausfordern spielt, ist Schaden zweitrangig. Das Überleben ist da schon eher angesagt . Und das wird mit manchen Skills deutlich erleichtert.


----------



## kero81 (13. März 2016)

Gleichen Fehler machen viel in z.b. Diablo 3. Massig Dps am raushauen, aber fallen um wenn man sie anpustet.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (13. März 2016)

Wer nicht alleine Spielen möchte und Erfahrung sucht kann gerne zu uns ins TS kommen. 

Rest PN


----------



## Bu11et (13. März 2016)

Hat schon wer alle vermissten Agentendaten  gefunden? Mir fehlt noch einer, dann wäre ich mit den Einsatzdaten bei 293. Ich find den einfach nicht .
Hat sich erledigt, Dark Zone kann kommen .
€dit:


----------



## Valdasaar (13. März 2016)

Bin echt am überlegen ob ich mir das Spiel kaufen soll oder nicht, das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe würde mir schon zusagen.Da ich aber eher der Solo Spieler bin weis ich nicht ob ich da auf dauer Spass haben werde.
Die Dark Zone sprich PVP ist für mich eher uninteressant.


----------



## loewe0887 (13. März 2016)

Dann lass es. Das Game macht erst richtig Fun wenn man es zu viert durch rockt....


----------



## kero81 (13. März 2016)

Quatsch, das macht auch Solo Spaß.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2016)

Mittlerweile Level 14 und endlich meine PF45 in blau. Hab jetzt eher DZ  gemacht (schon Rang 17), deshalb schon 36 Spielstunden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (13. März 2016)

Ich war eben 1 Stunde und 30 min in DZ bin lvl 17 geworden?????


----------



## Bu11et (13. März 2016)

Ich halte den Aufenhalt in der DZ, bevor mal Lvl erreicht hat für reine Zeitverschwendung. Man wechselt sein Gear im Verlaufe des Spiels so oft, dass es sich nicht rentiert vor dem max Lvl in die DZ zu gehen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2016)

Geht ja um den Spaß und nicht darum möglichst schnell das Spiel durch zu haben.


----------



## labernet (13. März 2016)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Lasst euch nicht von den SPS Werten blenden. Den Fehler macht so gut wie jeder Anfänger im Spiel. Und dann rennen welche mit schicken Sachen herrum, ohne die Fähigkeiten ihrer Ausrüstung richtig auszureizen, weil das Verhältnis zwischen SPS/Ausdauer/Fertigkeitenstärke nicht stimmt.
> Glaubt mir wenn ihr auf herrausfordern spielt, ist Schaden zweitrangig. Das Überleben ist da schon eher angesagt . Und das wird mit manchen Skills deutlich erleichtert.



es ist aber auch eine frage mit wem man reingeht. mein "spec" z.b. ist als tank ausgelegt, versuche alles an aufmerksamkeit auf mich zu ziehen, pushe als erster. dann gibt es andere, die eben mehr auf heilung aus sind.

und ja, dem DPS Wert darf nicht unbedingt zu 100% getraut werden, dann lieber Rüstung, Widerstände und Leben.


----------



## Valdasaar (13. März 2016)

loewe0887 schrieb:


> Dann lass es. Das Game macht erst richtig Fun wenn man es zu viert durch rockt....



Diese Aussage trifft auf jedes MMO zu
Ich bin zwar ein Solo Spieler was aber nicht bedeutet das ich absolut nichts mit anderen zutun haben möchte.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

es macht auch solo viel spas^^
es ist an manchen stellen nur etwas dchwieriger weil halt nur einer draufballert und somit alle gegner auf einen statt auf ne gruppe fixiert sind^^ aber das machts ja gerade so interesant


----------



## nulchking (13. März 2016)

Jemand Lust auf Konsulat Challenging?
Mit ner Random Gruppe klappt das leider gar nicht


----------



## Gimmick (13. März 2016)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Bin echt am überlegen ob ich mir das Spiel kaufen soll oder nicht, das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe würde mir schon zusagen.Da ich aber eher der Solo Spieler bin weis ich nicht ob ich da auf dauer Spass haben werde.
> Die Dark Zone sprich PVP ist für mich eher uninteressant.



Du musst halt bedenken, dass dir die Spielweise dauerhaft Spaß bringen muss.
Die Story is kacke und es wiederholt sich alles. Jede Zone hat im Prinzip immer die selben Quests wie die Zone zuvor und danach gehts außerhalb der Darkzone darum die Missionen für Loot zu wiederholen.
Wenn du sowas nicht abkannst lass es, wenn du auch nach dem xten mal noch Spaß an den Kämpfen hast kauf es.


----------



## Lowpinger (13. März 2016)

Janno1980 schrieb:


> Ich versteh es wirklich nicht, aber die Texturen werden bei mir einfach SEHR verzögert geladen und sind bestimmt 30-45 Sekunden einfach nur Matsch. Hab schon in den Optionen rumgeregelt, aber nichts hat geholfen.
> 
> System:
> i7 3770k
> ...




klingt extrem nach einem langsamen Datenträger, schau mal auf deine HDD LED wenn die texturen geladen werden, die sollte (sofern es keine SSD is) aussehen wie eine POWER LED, durchgehend leuchten

wenn die HDD dann sogar noch eine recht alte platte mit wenig cache oder sogar nur 5400 U/Min hat. erklärt das einiges

hab selbst 4770k / 980 / 16Gb / 1TB Samsung SSD, und keinerlei probleme,  teleports gehen rasant schnell und keinerlei texturenmatsch wie du es so schön beschrieben hast

EDITH: dein RAM könnte auch ein flaschenhals sein, das spiel belegt teilweise allein ~8Gb RAM


----------



## kero81 (13. März 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile Level 14 und endlich meine PF45 in blau. Hab jetzt eher DZ  gemacht (schon Rang 17), deshalb schon 36 Spielstunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schickes Outfit! Falls Du das noch nutzt, welche Jacke u Hose ist das?! Und kann man die Sonnenbrille noch hinzufügen wenn man sie bei der Char Erstellung nicht ausgewählt hat?! Sieht BadAss aus!


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2016)

Hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2016)

Hab jetzt in der DZ meine erste Lila-Waffe gefunden. Bin allerdings eher der Sniper-Typ und mag es nicht, wenn man zu nah an die Gegner ran muss. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevii (14. März 2016)

Hier mal mein Stand, hab jetzt am Wochenende gut 12 Level gemacht und bin auf 30 gekommen, in der DarkZone fang ich langsam an aber bin da erst Level 18.
Mein frisches 30er Gear ist folgendes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hipster-Outfit ist abgetragene Jeans, Jeansjacke, violetter Schaal und violette Mütze


----------



## RavionHD (14. März 2016)

So sieht mein Equipment aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normalrang 30, Dark Zone Rang 33.

Ich hoffe in Zukunft wird etwas mehr auf PVP eingegangen das Looten macht zwar sehr viel Spaß, aber irgendwann wird es vielleicht eintönig, eventuell kommen neue Gebiete die eine PVP Zone beinhalten oder Ähnliches,


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. März 2016)

Spielt ihr alle bloß DZ zum Leveln? 
Wo sind zum Teil eure Mod Kits? O.o

Wie man allerdings in 24 Stunden das max. Level erreicht ohne durch zu rasen, ist mir echt ein Rätsel. O.o

Kommt einem fast so vor, als ob sich viele einfach die stärkste Waffe besorgen und ohne Skill, Tools und Taktik durch die Welt streifen. 
Oder ich lass mir einfach zu viel Zeit, da ich wirklich mehrere Sachen ausprobieren möchte.


----------



## kero81 (14. März 2016)

Also ich hab jetzt 28Std u. 12Min auf der Uhr und bin Level 21/DZ 19.


----------



## HisN (14. März 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Kommt einem fast so vor, als ob sich viele einfach die stärkste Waffe besorgen und ohne Skill, Tools und Taktik durch die Welt streifen.



So komme ich mir schon mein ganzes Leben vor. Skill ... Fehlanzeige. Taktik? Ein Glück hab ich manchmal jemanden dabei der Ansagen macht^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXctVtY6YgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und ich hab noch nicht mal goldene Waffen


----------



## Rizzard (14. März 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Spielt ihr alle bloß DZ zum Leveln?
> Wo sind zum Teil eure Mod Kits? O.o
> 
> Wie man allerdings in 24 Stunden das max. Level erreicht ohne durch zu rasen, ist mir echt ein Rätsel. O.o



Wenn man zu 80% nur Einsätze macht, und immer darauf achtet wieviel Exp man bei welchem "Kampf" bekommt, kann man schon gezielt leveln.
Ich bin aber auch erst Lvl 14 (oder 15). Hat ja keine Eile.


----------



## uka (14. März 2016)

labernet schrieb:


> es ist aber auch eine frage mit wem man reingeht. mein "spec" z.b. ist als tank ausgelegt, versuche alles an aufmerksamkeit auf mich zu ziehen, pushe als erster. dann gibt es andere, die eben mehr auf heilung aus sind.
> 
> und ja, dem DPS Wert darf nicht unbedingt zu 100% getraut werden, dann lieber Rüstung, Widerstände und Leben.



Tank ist aktuell meiner Meinung recht sinnlos (Herausforderungsmodus). Ich wollte auch auf diesen Weg gehen, aber es funktioniert mMn eher schlecht als recht. 

Ich habe 70% Waffenschadendämpfung und 30% Exotischer-Schaden Minderung, dazu 110k HP. Das ist zwar mehr als alle andere Haben, aber man hält auch dann nur 6-8 Schrotflinten-Hits aus - bzw. 2-3 Scharfschützen-Hits. Aber auch ein DD muss in dem Modus mit 40-60k an HP rumrennen, sonst ist er ja nach einem Schrotflinten-Hit schon weg vom Fenster . 

Ansonsten sieht das Endgame ja eher Mau aus (aus PVE-Sicht):
Ich bin bis dato fast durch. Nur noch 3 Teile sind Lila, der Rest ist gelb (auch alle Waffenmods/Rüstungsmods sind gelb) und nur bei dem Konsulat sind wir noch nicht auf "Herausforderung" durch. Noch eine Woche und auch alle Stats der Items sind bestens ausgewürfelt und das Endgame ist "vorbei". 

Ich meine, die letzte Mission auf Schwer dauert mit 2 Personen ca. 10-15 Minuten (je nachdem wie man gerade durchkommt) und die einfachste der Herausforderungs-Missionen dauert ca. 40 Minuten - 1 Stunde. So das man alle 1 Stunde locker 30-35 PC rausholen kann (mit PVE). Tagesmissionen (alle 3) geben dann noch 60 PC pro Tag oben drauf und das reicht locker für alles. Es gibt jedoch zu wenig Inhalte. 

Das die DZ ja aktuell weniger ein PVP Gebiet ist, weil die Spielmechanik die Leute so hart abstraft, steht auf einem anderen Blatt .


----------



## Stevii (14. März 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Spielt ihr alle bloß DZ zum Leveln?
> Wo sind zum Teil eure Mod Kits? O.o
> 
> Wie man allerdings in 24 Stunden das max. Level erreicht ohne durch zu rasen, ist mir echt ein Rätsel. O.o



Also ich hab Level 30, nach 34stunden, noch vor beenden der hauptquest erreicht glaub da war ich in Ner 26er Zone... Hab alle sidemissions und objectives in jedem Gebiet bis dahin gemacht. Auf einmal gings ganz schnell. DZ Level müsste 18sein wobei ich da nicht ernsthaft unterwegs war bis jetzt. Kommt noch! Gerade jetzt wo ich ein paar non-kiddies kennen gelernt hab ingame, machts echt Spaß!


----------



## PCGH_Mark (14. März 2016)

SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Wer nicht alleine Spielen möchte und Erfahrung sucht kann gerne zu uns ins TS kommen.
> 
> Rest PN



Das ist dann der dritte oder vierte TS für The Division, der hier oder im Mitspieler-gesucht-Thread gepostet wurde. Legt euch mal zusammen.


----------



## LDNV (14. März 2016)

Bin wohl echt langsam dabei. 
26h auf der Uhr. Gerade lvl 14 / DZ 12 

Spielen meist zu dritt oder viert.  Da sind dann natürlich je nach Zeit bei dem einen oder anderen lvl unterschiede dabei weswegen man dann auch für sie die kleineren Missionen noch mal mit läuft, kommt vll daher


----------



## labernet (14. März 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> So sieht mein Equipment aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne AK47 UND ne Aug macht nicht viel Sinn, da beide die gleiche Munition verschiessen. Dann lieber die AUG und für Fernkämpfe eine DMR a la SOCOM M1A oder eine Shotgun für gezielte Nahkämpfe.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt in der DZ meine erste Lila-Waffe gefunden. Bin allerdings eher der Sniper-Typ und mag es nicht, wenn man zu nah an die Gegner ran muss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem für dich werden dann die Missionen, vorallem im höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad. Dabei gibt es mindestens 2 Gegner einer Gruppe, die Dich oder die Gruppe allgemein rushen und mit Shotguns ziemlich leicht erlegen (und die halten auch dementsprechend viel aus)



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Spielt ihr alle bloß DZ zum Leveln?
> 
> Wie man allerdings in 24 Stunden das max. Level erreicht ohne durch zu rasen, ist mir echt ein Rätsel. O.o



Naja, wenn man die Missionen und Nebenmissionen spielt und alles andere vernachlässigt, dann kann man in einer 3er oder 4er Gruppe 30 in 20 Stunden schaffen. DZ Ranks sind aber wie du wohl weißt seperat und ich würde auch niemandem empfehlen in die Darkzone zu gehen ohne ein Mindestmaß and HP, Resists und Rüstung, damit die NPC Encounter bewältigt werden können


----------



## chewara (14. März 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> So sieht mein Equipment aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die AUg und die AK47M hab ich auch im Einsatz.  

mMn bist du aber zu sehr auf Schaden gegangen, deine Fähigkeiten deiner Waffen sind dadurch gar nicht aktiv. Vielleicht noch ein bisschen auf Fertigkeiten wechseln?  
(Kann ja jeder machen wir er möchte, nur ein Tipp meinerseits  )



labernet schrieb:


> ne AK47 UND ne Aug macht nicht viel Sinn, da beide die gleiche Munition verschiessen. Dann lieber die AUG und für Fernkämpfe eine DMR a la SOCOM M1A oder eine Shotgun für gezielte Nahkämpfe.



es gibt die Aug auch als MP (?) und nicht Sturmgewehr


----------



## Imperat0r (14. März 2016)

Am Freitag habe ich mir das Spiel zugelegt und ich muss wirklich sagen, dass das Spiel der Hammer ist.
Mich packen selten Spiele, die ich über mehrere Stunden am Stück spielen kann. 
The Division hat es geschafft


----------



## chewara (14. März 2016)

PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Das ist dann der dritte oder vierte TS für The Division, der hier oder im Mitspieler-gesucht-Thread gepostet wurde. Legt euch mal zusammen.



meinen im "Mitspieler gesucht Thread" für PCGH-Division angelegten TS werde ich auslaufen lassen in 15 Tagen, also dann einer weniger  

(der hier ts3server://division4pcghx.g-portal.de)


----------



## Lowpinger (14. März 2016)

ich und ein kollege sind immer zu zweit unterwegs

/played: ca 95h

PvE: 30
PvP: 31




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (14. März 2016)

Das sind 13-14 Stunden am Tag.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (14. März 2016)

Kann man sich dann auf einen TS einigen und den hier öffentlich posten ohne PN-Krams? Wer seine Ruhe haben möchte, kann dort ja einen privaten Channel erstellen oder so.


----------



## Lowpinger (14. März 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Das sind 13-14 Stunden am Tag.




ja das kann gut möglich sein


----------



## RavionHD (14. März 2016)

labernet schrieb:


> ne AK47 UND ne Aug macht nicht viel Sinn, da beide die gleiche Munition verschiessen. Dann lieber die AUG und für Fernkämpfe eine DMR a la SOCOM M1A oder eine Shotgun für gezielte Nahkämpfe.



Wie schon gepostet, benutzen die Waffen unterschiedliche Munitionsarten.



chewara schrieb:


> die AUg und die AK47M hab ich auch im Einsatz.
> 
> mMn bist du aber zu sehr auf Schaden gegangen, deine Fähigkeiten deiner Waffen sind dadurch gar nicht aktiv. Vielleicht noch ein bisschen auf Fertigkeiten wechseln?
> (Kann ja jeder machen wir er möchte, nur ein Tipp meinerseits  )



Ok, aber wie kann ich die Fertigkeiten meiner Waffe gezielt bessern bzw aktivieren?


----------



## Rizzard (14. März 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ok, aber wie kann ich die Fertigkeiten meiner Waffe gezielt bessern bzw aktivieren?



Du hast 4x soviel SPS wie Lebenspunkte.
Ist das bei Lvl30 normal? Mir kommt das etwas unausgeglichen vor.


----------



## chewara (14. März 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wie schon gepostet, benutzen die Waffen unterschiedliche Munitionsarten.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, aber wie kann ich die Fertigkeiten meiner Waffe gezielt bessern bzw aktivieren?



anderes Equip nutzen, welches dir mehr Punkte auf deine Fähigkeiten (dritte Spalte)  und warscheinlich auch auf Leben gibt. in den Waffen siehst du die Mindestanforderungen der Fähigkeiten


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2016)

labernet schrieb:


> Das Problem für dich werden dann die Missionen, vorallem im höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad. Dabei gibt es mindestens 2 Gegner einer Gruppe, die Dich oder die Gruppe allgemein rushen und mit Shotguns ziemlich leicht erlegen (und die halten auch dementsprechend viel aus)



Die Hauptmissionen spiele ich mit jemandem zusammen. ich geb dann eher Rückendeckung, bzw. bin mit Scanner und Haftgranate rausgerüstet. Bei Bossgegnern kann man ja vorher Wasser (Alt+4) trinken, um den Schaden zu erhöhen.


----------



## HisN (14. März 2016)

*gröööhl* ich hab gleich mal Alt+F4 gelesen^^


----------



## Bu11et (14. März 2016)

Challenge heute buggy ?


----------



## RavionHD (14. März 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Du hast 4x soviel SPS wie Lebenspunkte.
> Ist das bei Lvl30 normal? Mir kommt das etwas unausgeglichen vor.



Kann ich Dir nun nicht beantworten.
Da müssten andere was dazu sagen.


----------



## uka (14. März 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Du hast 4x soviel SPS wie Lebenspunkte.
> Ist das bei Lvl30 normal? Mir kommt das etwas unausgeglichen vor.



Das kommt stark auf deine persönliche Ausrichtung an. Wenn du mehr Supporter spielen willst, gehe viel auf Fertigkeiten - ansonsten für Herausforderungsmodus Minimum 40k HP - den Rest in Schaden (Schaden pro Schuss ist dabei gerade in dem Schwierigkeitsgrad besser als SPS). 

Mit 33/33/33 solltest du gut fahren und im Boot mit schwimmen können, ansonsten geht so ein DD-Setup eher in die Richtung 15-20k Fertigkeit, 50k Leben, Rest Schusswaffe (so 120k+) - gelb natürlich, mit Lila wirst du es nicht erreichen ^^. 

Thats me:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2016)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Challenge heute buggy ?



Wo findet man die denn?


----------



## uka (14. März 2016)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Challenge heute buggy ?





DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo findet man die denn?


Die Frage ist, was daran Buggy sein soll - schließt die bei dir nicht ab? Wenn ja welche?


----------



## DKK007 (14. März 2016)

Ich hab jetzt nur die normalen Missionen auf der Karte, oder braucht man da Level 30 für?


----------



## HisN (14. März 2016)

Die tägliche Challenge gibts erst ab Level 30.
Und gestern alle drei gemacht... keine goldenen Drops, keine Phönix-Credits


----------



## uka (14. März 2016)

Hm also ich habe die letzten Tage jedes mal die Täglichen 3 Quests gemacht und immer die Belohnung bekommen. Werde ich mal weiter im Auge behalten.


----------



## clums (14. März 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Die tägliche Challenge gibts erst ab Level 30.
> Und gestern alle drei gemacht... keine goldenen Drops, keine Phönix-Credits



Hast du...
- in der Missionsauswahl auch Challenging als Schwierigkeit ausgewählt?
- nicht in einer Gruppe gespielt, in der der Groupleader die Instanz clear hatte und nicht resettet hat?

Das ist bei dem Problem in meinem Mitspielerkreis die häufigste Ursache! :O


----------



## HisN (14. März 2016)

Gute Frage, muss ich mal den Groupleader interviewn 
Ich hab da tatsächlich nix ausgewählt. Muss jeder in der Gruppe die Instanz anwählen?


----------



## clums (14. März 2016)

Nein. Nur der Groupleader. Du klickst auf der Map die Mission an und hälst dann G gedrückt, bis die Schwierigkeitsauswahl kommt. Dann kannst du Normal, Hard und (sofern Lvl 30) Challenging auswählen. In der Tabelle darunter siehst du dann auch, wie sich die Rewards verändern. So gibt es für die Daily auf Hard 15, auf Challenging aber 30 PhoenixCredits. Dafür ist Challenging aber auch brutal schwer.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (15. März 2016)

So, mit der Story bin ich durch. Hat rund 27 Stunden gedauert, dabei bin ich jetzt Level 29/DZ 14 und die Basis ist zu 85% ausgebaut.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2016)

Da Fehlen dann aber wohl noch ein paar Nebenmissionen.


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Ich hab kaum Zeit zu zocken...Gerade mal Level 4...


----------



## Rizzard (15. März 2016)

Bis jetzt bin ich richtig erstaunt, wie normal es in der DZ zu geht.
Gut ich sehe kaum andere Spieler in der DZ, das liegt aber vermutlich daran das ich "erst" Lvl 17 bin, und ganz unten in der DZ kaum jemand zockt.
Aber so wie es bisher ist find ich es ganz iO. Die DZ bietet mit gelben und lilanen Mobs genug Beschäftigung, und die anderen Player lassen einen in Ruhe.


----------



## labernet (15. März 2016)

Das Problem ist eher, dass es nicht genügend Gründe gibt, um Rogue zu gehen. Und viel zu viele Nachteile.


----------



## DonCoco (15. März 2016)

Das Spiel ist ja so aufgebaut. Das man die Stadt wieder aufbauen soll u. Das zusammenleben wieder Sinn macht. Da passt es nicht rein. Das jeder als Rogue in der DZ Rum läuft. Klar muss es sowas auch geben. Deswegen hat man ja die Wahl. Wer dabei stirbt. Wird halt mit viel Abzug bestraft. Wer es aber schafft, Rogue 5 bis zum Ablauf der Zeit zu überleben wird auch gut belohnt. Wenn ich natürlich 10mal rogue Spiele 5mal erschossen werde u. 5mal überlebe. Hab ich leider gefühlt minus gemacht. Da passt das Gleichgewicht noch nicht


----------



## HXpress (15. März 2016)

Weis jemand wie man die Alt taste umgelegt, also ich meine wenn man die alt taste drückt kommt ja dieser mauszeiger wie stell ich das um? nervt bissl im TS da das meine Sprechtaste ist und ich die nur ungerne umstelle


----------



## LDNV (15. März 2016)

Das gleiche Problem hab ich hier auch...


----------



## mrmurphy007 (15. März 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da Fehlen dann aber wohl noch ein paar Nebenmissionen.



Nicht viele.


----------



## kero81 (15. März 2016)

30,5 Std Spielzeit, Level 24/DZ19 > Kein Bock mehr, jetzt isses Langweilig... War ganz Ok, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## gh0st76 (15. März 2016)

Hat einer Bock zusammen zu spielen? Missionen oder DZ ist egal. uPlay ist gh0st76_


----------



## D4rkResistance (16. März 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> 30,5 Std Spielzeit, Level 24/DZ19 > Kein Bock mehr, jetzt isses Langweilig... War ganz Ok, mehr aber auch nicht.


~50 Std. Open & Closed-Beta-Spielzeit, nochmal aktuell 56 Std. Spielzeit Level 30 / DZ 35 > Es fängt jetzt erst richtig an Spaß zu machen. Hab bis auf den Holster alle Teile noch lila...die müssen getauscht werden. Die Daily-Missions habe ich noch nichtmal probiert. Bislang nur Story & DarkZone. Crafting hab ich mich ebenfalls noch nicht mit auseinandergesetzt. Das Spiel bietet noch locker 200 Std. Spielspaß. Wenn nicht noch mehr. Ist ne nette Abwechslung zu Arma 3 (> 1.600 Std,). 

Falls heute Abend jemand Lust hat bissl die DarkZone unsicher zu machen, meldet euch.


----------



## Goldini50 (16. März 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> 30,5 Std Spielzeit, Level 24/DZ19 > Kein Bock mehr, jetzt isses Langweilig... War ganz Ok, mehr aber auch nicht.



Dann war es das Geld also nicht wert


----------



## kero81 (16. März 2016)

Ich hab nix dafür bezahlt.  War doch bei der Graka dabei... Nach Duablo 3 ist so ein spiel nicht mehr so reizvoll. Ich leg halt keinen wert mehr auf die beste ausrüstung, die ändert ja nicht wirklich was am Spielprinzip. Ob das am spiel liegt oder mir?! Hm, wohl an beiden... Wenn man mich fragen würde ob TD sein Geld wert is würde ich dennoch sagen Ja. Aber das muß eh jeder selbst entscheiden. Gekauft hätte ich es mir nicht. Zumindest nicht für den jetzigen Preis.  Btw Arma 3 ~3000 std.


----------



## Goldini50 (16. März 2016)

Wenn du in Arma 3 um die 3000 h investiert hast ist es mMn sein Geld wert.. wenn du allerdings TD kostenlos bekommen hast und selber zu gibst das du dafür keinen Cent ausgeben würdest ist es mMn sein Geld nicht wert. 
Ich für meinen Teil habe immer im Hinterkopf ; Anzahl der Spielstunden (in h) >= Preis des Spiels ( in € )   ... erst dann hat sich ein Spiel für mich gelohnt zu kaufen.


----------



## kero81 (16. März 2016)

Ich hab nicht gesagt das ich dafür keinen cent ausgegeben hätte...


----------



## Goldini50 (16. März 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich hab nix dafür bezahlt.



Hmm ok....


----------



## kero81 (16. März 2016)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> ... und selber zu gibst das du dafür keinen Cent ausgeben würdest...





kero81 schrieb:


> Gekauft hätte ich es mir nicht. Zumindest nicht für den jetzigen Preis.



?! Was willst du denn jetzt genau?


----------



## Goldini50 (16. März 2016)

Ach nix , schon gut.
 Mir ging es nur darum ob das Spiel sein Geld wert ist , und allem Anschein nach ist es das nicht


----------



## Young-Master (16. März 2016)

So rein aus Interesse: Wie hoch ist der maximale Rang (also Darkzone Level) ?


----------



## Goldini50 (16. März 2016)

Young-Master schrieb:


> So rein aus Interesse: Wie hoch ist der maximale Rang (also Darkzone Level) ?


max . Rank : 99


----------



## Arikus (16. März 2016)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Ach nix , schon gut.
> Mir ging es nur darum ob das Spiel sein Geld wert ist , und allem Anschein nach ist es das nicht



So pauschal kannst du das nicht sagen...

*dir* ist es das Geld nicht wert, mir schon.


----------



## Goldini50 (16. März 2016)

Ich glaube in einem Forum ist es aber normal das man nicht für alle reden kann


----------



## kero81 (16. März 2016)

Hä Goldini, ich hab doch geschrieben dass ich finde das es sein Geld generell wert ist. Ich hätte es mir nur nicht zum Vollpreis gekauft, weil es für mich nicht den Vollpreis wert is. Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun dass das spiel schlecht wäre. Für mich sind sehr wenige spiele den vollpreis wert. Ob ein spiel den vp wert is muß, wie du schon sagtest, jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Dazu war ja auch die open beta gedacht... wenn du jetzt aufgrund meiner aussage findest das es kein vp wert is ok... ach kp, wie schon gesagt, würde man mich fragen ob es den vp wert is würde ich ja sagen. Iwie wiederhole ich mich.


----------



## Goldini50 (16. März 2016)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich hätte es mir nur nicht zum Vollpreis gekauft, weil es für mich nicht den Vollpreis wert is.



vs.



kero81 schrieb:


> .. wie schon gesagt, würde man mich fragen ob es den vp wert is würde ich ja sagen.



Hast du dir da selber widersprochen oder bin ich grade blöd ? ^^
( Oh mann ich hasse es wenn die Sonne mir zu lang ins Gesicht scheint )  



kero81 schrieb:


> wenn du jetzt aufgrund meiner aussage findest das es kein vp wert is ok...


Nicht "nur" anhand deiner Aussage, habe natürlich auch die Beta gezockt und mir div. Videos angeschaut...  aber an  sich lege ich mehr Wert auf die Leute die es aktiv zocken als auf irgendwelche Gameplay reviews .


----------



## gh0st76 (16. März 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> ~50 Std. Open & Closed-Beta-Spielzeit, nochmal aktuell 56 Std. Spielzeit Level 30 / DZ 35 > Es fängt jetzt erst richtig an Spaß zu machen. Hab bis auf den Holster alle Teile noch lila...die müssen getauscht werden. Die Daily-Missions habe ich noch nichtmal probiert. Bislang nur Story & DarkZone. Crafting hab ich mich ebenfalls noch nicht mit auseinandergesetzt. Das Spiel bietet noch locker 200 Std. Spielspaß. Wenn nicht noch mehr. Ist ne nette Abwechslung zu Arma 3 (> 1.600 Std,).
> 
> Falls heute Abend jemand Lust hat bissl die DarkZone unsicher zu machen, meldet euch.



Geht mir auch so. 62 Std. durch, Level 30/31. Macht immer noch Spaß. Dailys sind ganz nett. Crafting ist auch ganz lustig wenn man die richtigen Blaupausen hat.


----------



## kero81 (16. März 2016)

Goldini für MICH is es nich den vollpreis wert. Für MICH... wenn MICH jmd ANDERES fragen würde ob ER es für den vp kaufen solle, würde ICH aufgrund MEINER erfahrung mit dem spiel ja sagen. Ich weiß ja nicht wie jmd ANDERES den wert einschätzt... ICH finde das spiel hat alles, was es benötigt um die "berechtigung" zum vp titel zu haben. Nur finde ICH es nicht sooo gut das ICH den vp zahlen würde. ICH hoffe DU hast das jetzt gepeilt... ^^


----------



## Goldini50 (16. März 2016)

....das klingt plausibler^^


----------



## Seet (17. März 2016)

Mal ne Frage wie das mit dem loot in Gruppen läuft.
Hatte gestern die letzte Mission im Tutorial-Stadtteil gemacht, mit einem Mitspieler aus der Gruppensuche.
Ich habe fröhlich eingesammelt und mich erst danach gefragt wie eigentlich die Lootverteilung funktioniert.

Kriegt jeder in der Gruppe den gleichen Loot von den gleichen Gegner,  wird reihum verteilt, wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst, etc?!?
Und wie läuft das mit Items die in der Gegend rumliegen, Medikits oder Kiste?


----------



## uka (17. März 2016)

Jeder hat geteiltes Loot - das heißt du kannst niemandem etwas wegnehmen (egal ob Ausrüstung oder Granate/Kiste/Whatever). Einzig das SHD-Questitem im Russischen Konsulat kann nur von einem gelootet werden (gilt dann für die ganze Gruppe). Einen Spieler-Leichnam im PVP kann auch nur einer Looten, der dann alleine den ganzen Inhalt erhält.


----------



## Seet (17. März 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Jeder hat geteiltes Loot - das heißt du kannst niemandem etwas wegnehmen (egal ob Ausrüstung oder Granate/Kiste/Whatever). Einzig das SHD-Questitem im Russischen Konsulat kann nur von einem gelootet werden (gilt dann für die ganze Gruppe). Einen Spieler-Leichnam im PVP kann auch nur einer Looten, der dann alleine den ganzen Inhalt erhält.



Also bekommt jeder die gleichen Items?


----------



## wobix (17. März 2016)

Seet schrieb:


> Also bekommt jeder die gleichen Items?



Nein, für jeden wird der drop einzeln gerollt.
Der eine hat bei Gegner A einen drop, der andere hat bei Gegner B einen drop.
Ausnahmen sind Bossgegner, die droppen für jeden die gleiche Anzahl an Items, die Items sind aber unterschiedlich.


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. März 2016)

Moin zusammen,

hab gestern mit zwei Kumpels (beide Level 30 und über 60.000 SPS/Lebenspunkte) die Daily-Missions versucht. Madison Center auf "Schwer" war easy af! In 10 Min. durch gewesen. Dann mal die Lincoln Tunnel Mission mal auf "Herausfordernd" versucht....unschaffbar! Keine Ahnung, was die Entwickler sich dabei gedacht haben. Wäre die Mission jetzt doppelt so schwierig wie "schwer", wäre es völlig ok, aber die ist gefühlt 5-6x so schwer. Ich hab locker 3-4 Mags pro Gegner gebraucht (52 Schuss, 771 Feuerrate). Und nicht nur das die Typen mit Level 32 (gelb) sau viel einstecken...sie werfen auch noch tonnenweise Granaten und schießen dich mitm halben Mag zu Boden (hab 85.000 SPS / 70.000 LP). 

Und um noch einen drauf zu setzen: Man kann die Mission zwar beliebig oft neustarten, aber es gibt keine Ammokiste am Anfang, so dass man irgendwann gezwungen ist, die Mission abzubrechen und sich in nem Safehouse zu re-equippen. Völlig unverständlich, wie man diese Missionen schaffen soll!? Möglicherweise gibt es Missionen, die auf "herausfordernd" machbar sind, weil sie keine großartig offenen Areale haben, wie z.B. die Polizeistation oder das russische Konsulat....in Missionen in denen aber direkt mal 10-15 Gegner auf einer offenen Fläche vor einem stehen...vergesst es!!  Werde die Dailys künftig lieber auf "schwer" machen und Phoenix-Credits zusätzlich von Bossen in der DZ abstauben. 

Wenn ich irgendwann mal überall gelbe Items habe, gebe ich den Dailys auf "herausfordernd" nochmal eine Chance. Mit 90% Purple-Items ist das aber m.M.n. definitiv nicht schaffbar.


----------



## chewara (17. März 2016)

deswegen heißen die doch herausfordernd..?! Herausfordernd sollte man nur mit 4er Teams spielen, in denen die Fähigkeiten gut und ausgewogen verteilt sind und auch genutzt werden. Ich selbst habe alles Lila + Liberator und eine Highend Weste (90000 SPS) und ich schaffe es auch nur mit Hilfe von besser ausgestatteten Freunden in Teamarbeit.  

Ich finde es gut, dass diese nicht so leicht sind wie der Rest, bei den anderen Dailys rennt man ja quasi nur noch durch. Es gibt ja wenn man nach 1h-2h durch ist auch Verhältnismäßig guten Loot. (wobei der seit der letzten Serverwartung bei uns auch stark "genervt" wurde, mMn)

Ich hoffe jedoch, dass bald ein Update kommt, denn so langsam wird es ... öde


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. März 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> hab gestern mit zwei Kumpels (beide Level 30 und über 60.000 SPS/Lebenspunkte) die Daily-Missions versucht. Madison Center auf "Schwer" war easy af! In 10 Min. durch gewesen. Dann mal die Lincoln Tunnel Mission mal auf "Herausfordernd" versucht....unschaffbar! Keine Ahnung, was die Entwickler sich dabei gedacht haben. Wäre die Mission jetzt doppelt so schwierig wie "schwer", wäre es völlig ok, aber die ist gefühlt 5-6x so schwer. Ich hab locker 3-4 Mags pro Gegner gebraucht (52 Schuss, 771 Feuerrate). Und nicht nur das die Typen mit Level 32 (gelb) sau viel einstecken...sie werfen auch noch tonnenweise Granaten und schießen dich mitm halben Mag zu Boden (hab 85.000 SPS / 70.000 LP).
> 
> ...



Ich renne seit Tagen mit Freunden die beiden ersten Herausforderungen mehrmals hintereinander durch ohne Probleme, sind nach knapp 20 Minuten durch wenn wir keinen Random dabei haben. Neustarten müssen wir dafür auch nicht, ihr geht einfach noch nicht richtig an die Sache ran, oberste Regel ist viele Gegner möglichst oft im Stun zu halten damit möglichst wenig Schaden auf das eigene Team verursacht werden kann, dabei immer mit den verschiedenen Effekten abwechseln (brennen, betäubt, blind usw.). Auch mit den Ultis nicht sparen und immer möglichst direkt rezen. Das Kraftwerk ist dann schon etwas schwerer aber auch noch gut schaffbar, nur das Konsulat ist richtig schwer aber die Missionen sollen ja auch noch mit perfektem Gear (auch Rüstungstalenten und Attributen) anspruchsvoll sein.


----------



## Kiryu (17. März 2016)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob man sich mit seinem Loot in einem Safehouse ausloggen kann um die Extraktion später durchzuführen? Dummerweise bin ich gerade alleine unterwegs, habe mein erstes gelbes Item gefunden und natürlich Playerkiller in der Instanz 

Edit: Habs jetzt ausprobiert, es funktioniert.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## uka (17. März 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> hab gestern mit zwei Kumpels (beide Level 30 und über 60.000 SPS/Lebenspunkte) die Daily-Missions versucht. Madison Center auf "Schwer" war easy af! In 10 Min. durch gewesen. Dann mal die Lincoln Tunnel Mission mal auf "Herausfordernd" versucht....unschaffbar! Keine Ahnung, was die Entwickler sich dabei gedacht haben. Wäre die Mission jetzt doppelt so schwierig wie "schwer", wäre es völlig ok, aber die ist gefühlt 5-6x so schwer. Ich hab locker 3-4 Mags pro Gegner gebraucht (52 Schuss, 771 Feuerrate). Und nicht nur das die Typen mit Level 32 (gelb) sau viel einstecken...sie werfen auch noch tonnenweise Granaten und schießen dich mitm halben Mag zu Boden (hab 85.000 SPS / 70.000 LP).
> 
> ...



Musst mal in unser TS kommen wenn wir da sind  - wir machen eigentlich jeden Abend ne HM. Den Tunnel machen wir zu zweit in akzeptabler Geschwindigkeit, für die 2. Mission brauch man 3 Leute und für die restlichen 2 HM alle 4 Spieler. Das Konsulat ist Hammer, da bin ich zusammen mit Mattix (auch zu zweit) nur bis kurz vor die 3. Welle (erste Lobby) gekommen  (und mit Randoms von ner Gruppensuche spielen wir nicht).


----------



## PCGH_Mark (17. März 2016)

Ich wiederhole mich ja nur ungern, aber dann haut doch mal endlich einen TS-Server öffentlich raus ...


----------



## uka (17. März 2016)

PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich ja nur ungern, aber dann haut doch mal endlich einen TS-Server öffentlich raus ...


Wir (GSE/PCGHX SC Org) haben einen öffentlichen: gse.space - aber soweit ich das (grob) mitgelesen habe, hat sich hier schon eine Gruppe um einen anderen TS versammelt. 

Für uns wäre es nicht problematisch wenn nun PCGH Division-Spieler auf unseren TS kommen (250+ Slots) und entsprechende Räume wären schnell eingerichtet - aber gab es hier nicht schon jemanden der einen hierfür angemietet hat? 

Ich hatte ja nur Dark geantwortet .


----------



## PCGH_Mark (17. März 2016)

Es wurden drei oder vier TS-Server genannt, deren Zugangsdaten aber nicht veröffentlicht werden sollten. Chewara lässt seinen (der einzige, auf dem ich auch schon war) inzwischen auslaufen.

Edit: Ein paar TD-Channel bei euch wären wahrscheinlich am unkompliziertesten und würde ich begrüßen.


----------



## uka (17. März 2016)

So ich habe mal ein paar Channel für Division erstellt die frei zu betreten sind. 

Adresse ist wie gesagt einfach *gse.space* (Standardport) und Hier ist der Online TS-Viewer zu finden (einige schauen ja immer gerne vorher).

Gruß


----------



## Funmachine (17. März 2016)

Moin. Ich wollte mal fragen ob es überhaupt Sinn macht sich Twinks zu erstellen? Denn die Ausrüstung kann man ja auch bei einem Char beliebig anpassen.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (17. März 2016)

@uka: Nice! Da der OP seit ~einem Monat nicht mehr online war, werde ich die Adresse heute Abend Mal in den ersten Post packen.


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. März 2016)

PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Es wurden drei oder vier TS-Server genannt, deren Zugangsdaten aber nicht veröffentlicht werden sollten.


Meine Teamspeak-Daten stehen auch öffentlich für jeden in meiner Signatur, weil ich es leid war, die jedem Interessierten immer wieder per PN zu schicken. Nur ist "öffentlich" halt auch relativ, denn weiter als in die Eingangshalle kommt man als Gast nicht. Das wollte ich bewusst nicht, damit wir beim Zocken nicht von irgendwelchen "Randoms" gestört werden. Außerdem möchte ich vorher wissen, wer da so auf meinem TS rumgeistert, bevor ich ihm volle Move-Rechte gebe. 

Dennoch kann jeder PCGH-"The Division"-Interessierte meinen TS besuchen, wenn er denn möchte. Nur freischalten kann ich ihn dann halt immer nur abends, wenn ich zuhause bin. Mein Teamspeak-Server ist halt kein reiner öffentlicher "The Divison"-TS, sondern eher ein privater Teamspeak-Server für meine Community (mache Youtube/Twitch), Freunde und zufälligen Leuten, mit denen man eben bestimmte Spiele zusammen zocken will. Und ich glaube so ist es auch mit den anderen erwähnten Teamspeakservern hier. Man hat nichts dagegen, mit diversen PCGHX-Usern zusammen ein Spiel zu zocken, will aber vorher wissen, wer jetzt genau wer ist.

Frage mich sowieso, warum es noch keinen offiziellen PCGH-Teamspeak-Server gibt, auf denen sich alle PCGHX-Nutzer frei bewegen können. Der wäre sicherlich instant voll.


----------



## RavionHD (17. März 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Meine Teamspeak-Daten stehen auch öffentlich für jeden in meiner Signatur, weil ich es leid war, die jedem Interessierten immer wieder per PN zu schicken. Nur ist "öffentlich" halt auch relativ, denn weiter als in die Eingangshalle kommt man als Gast nicht. Das wollte ich bewusst nicht, damit wir beim Zocken nicht von irgendwelchen "Randoms" gestört werden. Außerdem möchte ich vorher wissen, wer da so auf meinem TS rumgeistert, bevor ich ihm volle Move-Rechte gebe.
> 
> Dennoch kann jeder PCGH-"The Division"-Interessierte meinen TS besuchen, wenn er denn möchte. Nur freischalten kann ich ihn dann halt immer nur abends, wenn ich zuhause bin. Mein Teamspeak-Server ist halt kein reiner öffentlicher "The Divison"-TS, sondern eher ein privater Teamspeak-Server für meine Community (mache Youtube/Twitch), Freunde und zufälligen Leuten, mit denen man eben bestimmte Spiele zusammen zocken will. Und ich glaube so ist es auch mit den anderen erwähnten Teamspeakservern hier. Man hat nichts dagegen, mit diversen PCGHX-Usern zusammen ein Spiel zu zocken, will aber vorher wissen, wer jetzt genau wer ist.
> 
> Frage mich sowieso, warum es noch keinen offiziellen PCGH-Teamspeak-Server gibt, auf denen sich alle PCGHX-Nutzer frei bewegen können. Der wäre sicherlich instant voll.



Gibt es doch:

TS IP:
*pcghxclan.de


*


----------



## Gimmick (17. März 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> hab gestern mit zwei Kumpels (beide Level 30 und über 60.000 SPS/Lebenspunkte) die Daily-Missions versucht. Madison Center auf "Schwer" war easy af! In 10 Min. durch gewesen. Dann mal die Lincoln Tunnel Mission mal auf "Herausfordernd" versucht....unschaffbar! Keine Ahnung, was die Entwickler sich dabei gedacht haben. Wäre die Mission jetzt doppelt so schwierig wie "schwer", wäre es völlig ok, aber die ist gefühlt 5-6x so schwer. Ich hab locker 3-4 Mags pro Gegner gebraucht (52 Schuss, 771 Feuerrate). Und nicht nur das die Typen mit Level 32 (gelb) sau viel einstecken...sie werfen auch noch tonnenweise Granaten und schießen dich mitm halben Mag zu Boden (hab 85.000 SPS / 70.000 LP).
> 
> ...



Grad Lincoln Tunnel is eine der leichteren Missionen auf "herausfordernd". ^^


----------



## wobix (17. März 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Grad Lincoln Tunnel is eine der leichteren Missionen auf "herausfordernd". ^^



Jup, finde ich auch.
Wir rushen den mittlerweile in 10-15 mins pro run.
Haben alle ca 120k sps und 70k leben.

Lassen sich easy Phoenix Credits farmen.


----------



## Gimmick (17. März 2016)

wobix schrieb:


> Jup, finde ich auch.
> Wir rushen den mittlerweile in 10-15 mins pro run.
> Haben alle ca 120k sps und 70k leben.
> 
> Lassen sich easy Phoenix Credits farmen.



Ich mach immer nur mit random Gruppen bisher, so schnell geht das bei mir nicht.

Was aber gut zu wissen ist:

Beim Bombe entschärfen einen Gegner stehen lassen, dann kommt keine zweite Welle.

Gibts am Ende auch nen Trick/Tipp für den Boss? Die Wellen dauern immer ziemlich lange bei mir.

Edit: Ok, da kann man ja auch fast alles skippen :O
Letzten Mob des Zwischenschritts "Angriff überleben" stehen lassen - vorbei rennen - Mob killen - CDs ziehen - Boss killen


----------



## wobix (17. März 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Ich mach immer nur mit random Gruppen bisher, so schnell geht das bei mir nicht.
> 
> Was aber gut zu wissen ist:
> 
> ...



Nach den 2 Wellen vor dem Boss direkt bis kurz vor den Boss laufen und alle Ultis, Scans etc an, dann alles auf den Boss, dann schafft er es nichtmal in Deckung zu gehen.
Der ist dann nach ca. 1-2 Sekunden down und der Rest geht mit aktivierten Ultis auch ziemlich schnell.
Dann zum HQ porten, den ganzen Krapp wegwerfen und von vorne.
Bei Items wo man sich nicht sicher ist, nix mit machen, das spart die 5 Minuten zwischen den Runs.
Pause machen wir alle 4 bis 6 Runs, dann kann jeder sein Equip durchsuchen.


----------



## Funmachine (17. März 2016)

Dann eben nochmal...

Lohnt es sich bei dem Spiel zu trinken bzw. einen 2ten Charakter anzufangen? 

Einer aus meiner Friendslist macht es und mich wundert es eben etwas.


----------



## wobix (17. März 2016)

Funmachine schrieb:


> Dann eben nochmal...
> 
> Lohnt es sich bei dem Spiel zu trinken bzw. einen 2ten Charakter anzufangen?
> 
> Einer aus meiner Friendslist macht es und mich wundert es eben etwas.



Mir würde nur ein plausiebler Grund einfallen, dass man nicht mehr Umbauen muss und auch irgendwann der Lagerplatz voll ist.
Aber dafür nochmal 10-15 Stunden grinden? Näää, nix für mich, zumindest vorerst.


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. März 2016)

Funmachine schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich bei dem Spiel zu trinken?


Ab und zu was trinken, kann beim Zocken sicherlich nicht schaden. Sonst fällst du irgendwann vom Stuhl.


----------



## Funmachine (17. März 2016)

Kack Autokorrektur  twinken!! Bitte nimmt Rücksicht. Ich schreibe per Windoof Phone  

Also der Ausbau bleibt? Nur eben n neues Lager oder teilt man sich das nicht?

*nimmt sich ein Schluck zu trinken*


----------



## wobix (17. März 2016)

Funmachine schrieb:


> Kack Autokorrektur  twinken!! Bitte nimmt Rücksicht. Ich schreibe per Windoof Phone
> 
> Also der Ausbau bleibt? Nur eben n neues Lager oder teilt man sich das nicht?
> 
> *nimmt sich ein Schluck zu trinken*



Kannst den kompletten Loot teilen, Lager ist das selbe, nur Credits und DZ-Credits nicht, Phoenix Credits allerding schon.

Edit: schlecht ausgedrückt, Phoenix Credits sind die selben beim Twink


----------



## Funmachine (17. März 2016)

Jut. Also macht es nicht wirklich Sinn. Außer man will welche fürs tanken, heilen und Schaden machen parat haben. 

Irgendwie vermisse ich aber beim Endgame noch was. Die 3 Dailys.. Wow.. Und DZ? Ab und zu macht es schon Laune aber dann bis 50? Erst dann lohnt es sich bei mir und das lvln dauert Ewigkeiten (gefühlt)


----------



## uka (18. März 2016)

Ja bei dem Endgame muss noch etwas kommen, denn ein PVE-Endgame ist ja quasi nicht vorhanden (gemessen an anderen MMO's) - die Dailys sind nun für mich auch noch kein richtiger Endgame-Content. Ich hoffe das beste warte gespannt auf den April.


----------



## Gimmick (18. März 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Ja bei dem Endgame muss noch etwas kommen, denn ein PVE-Endgame ist ja quasi nicht vorhanden (gemessen an anderen MMO's) - die Dailys sind nun für mich auch noch kein richtiger Endgame-Content. Ich hoffe das beste warte gespannt auf den April.



Is ja auch kein MMO


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. März 2016)

Natürlich ist es ein MMO


----------



## D4rkResistance (18. März 2016)

So, hab mich gestern nochmal mit 3 anderen Leuten an die "Challenging Daily Mission" (Lexington Center) gewagt und sie nach etwa 70 Min. erfolgreich beendet. Geht also anscheinend doch.  Die beste Taktik ist, sich zu viert einzelne Gegner vorzunehmen, um so die Anzahl der Gegner nach und nach zu dezimieren. Bringt halt nix, wenn jeder auf irgendeinen anderen schießt und ihn nicht tot bekommt. Daher, immer alle Mitspieler auf einen, maximal 2 Gegner. Auch sind Brandgranaten und Blendgranaten nicht zu unterschätzen! Die anderen Dailys waren nur auf Schwer verfügbar, also dementsprechend einfach zu absolvieren. 

Hatte abschließend 190 Phoenix-Credits (90 vom Vortag) und hab mir davon den gelben "M4 Liberator"-Bauplan (~ 180 PC) geholt. Habe noch immer 90% Purple-Items im Inventar (1x gelber Holster), dabei aber eine SPS von 102.000, LP von 78.000 und FS von ~ 10.000. Werde in Zukunft versuchen, meine LP noch höher zu bekommen. Das Verhältnis zwischen SPS und LP passt momentan nicht mehr bei mir. Liegt aber an der Liberator (6.500 SCH / 13.000 HS.SCH, 1079 FR, 52 MAG), die macht 13.000 SPS mehr als meine vorige MK16.

Hab auch mal mit der Verbesserungsstation rumgespielt. Lustiges Ding...man kann bestimmte Attribute an der Ausrüstung ändern. Wenn man z.B. "6% Geschütz-Schaden" auf den Handschuhen nicht benötigt, da meine keine Geschütze nutzt, kann man diese gegen z.B. "7% Heilungseffekt auf Verbündete" tauschen. Man sieht vorher, welche möglichen Verbesserungen es gibt. Purple-Item Verbesserungen kosten zwischen 15.000 und 30.000 Credits. Gelbe Items kosten Phoenix-Credits. Man kann aber immer nur einen Attribut pro Item verändern und danach auch nie wieder was anderes an demselben Item. Für den doppelten Preis, wie zuvor, kann man aber den bereits geänderten Attribut nochmal neu auswürfeln. Was das bringen soll? Keine Ahnung...^^  Hab dann gestern kurzerhand mal alle meine unpassenden Attribute geändert. Hat mich knapp 150.000 Credits gekostet, was mich aber nicht sonderlich störte, da ich inzwischen 700.000 Credits angespart habe...die Händler verkaufen ja nur noch Crap!


----------



## PCGH_Mark (18. März 2016)

Teamspeak-Server ist jetzt im OP vermerkt.



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> *Hatte abschließend 190 Phoenix-Credits* und hab mir davon den "M4 Liberator"-Bauplan geholt.



Will auch.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. März 2016)

70min braucht ihr?  

Wir rushen die Challenge Dailys in 25min durch, echt lässig und schön schnell PC farmen da man sie immer wieder machen kann


----------



## Gimmick (18. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es ein MMO



Neee, wo ist das denn "massiv"? Man ist entweder alleine oder maximal zu viert unterwegs. Ist höchstens ein MO 



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> So, hab mich gestern nochmal mit 3 anderen Leuten an die "Challenging Daily Mission" (Lexington Center) gewagt und sie nach etwa 70 Min. erfolgreich beendet. Geht also anscheinend doch.  Die beste Taktik ist, sich zu viert einzelne Gegner vorzunehmen, um so die Anzahl der Gegner nach und nach zu dezimieren. Bringt halt nix, wenn jeder auf irgendeinen anderen schießt und ihn nicht tot bekommt. Daher, immer alle Mitspieler auf einen, maximal 2 Gegner. Auch sind Brandgranaten und Blendgranaten nicht zu unterschätzen! Die anderen Dailys waren nur auf Schwer verfügbar, also dementsprechend einfach zu absolvieren.
> 
> Hatte abschließend 190 Phoenix-Credits (90 vom Vortag) und hab mir davon den "M4 Liberator"-Bauplan geholt. Habe noch immer 90% Purple-Items im Inventar (gelber Holster), dabei aber eine SPS von 102.000, LP von 78.000 und FS von ~ 10.000. Werde in Zukunft versuchen, meine LP noch höher zu bekommen. Das Verhältnis zwischen SPS und LP passt momentan nicht mehr bei mir. Liegt aber an der Liberator (6.500 SCH, 1079 FR, 52 MAG), die macht 13.000 SPS mehr als meine vorige MK16.
> 
> Hab auch mal mit der Verbesserungsstation rumgespielt. Lustiges Ding...man kann bestimmte Attribute an der Ausrüstung ändern. Wenn man z.B. "6% Geschütz-Schaden" auf den Handschuhen nicht benötigt, da meine keine Geschütze nutzt, kann man diese gegen z.B. "7% Heilungseffekt auf Verbündete" tauschen. Man sieht vorher, welche möglichen Verbesserungen es gibt. Purple-Item Verbesserungen kosten zwischen 15.000 und 30.000 Credits. Gelbe Items kosten Phoenix-Credits. Man kann aber immer nur einen Attribut pro Item verändern und danach auch nie wieder was anderes an demselben Item. Für den doppelten Preis, wie zuvor, kann man aber den bereits geänderten Attribut nochmal neu auswürfeln. Was das bringen soll? Keine Ahnung...^^  Hab dann gestern kurzerhand mal alle meine unpassenden Attribute geändert. Hat mich knapp 150.000 Credits gekostet, was mich aber nicht sonderlich störte, da ich inzwischen 700.000 Credits angespart habe...die Händler verkaufen ja nur noch Crap!



Ist bei mir noch schlimmer:

125kDPS, 65k HP

Auf hoher See und beim Loot ist man in Gotteshand, oder so ähnlich


----------



## D4rkResistance (18. März 2016)

PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Will auch.


Die meisten davon hab ich glaube ich aus der DZ, von Bossen. Sind zwar nur so 2-3 pro Boss, aber das läppert sich, bei ein paar Stunden DZ (bin inzwischen DZ 38). Über den Ubisoft Club hab ich für 40u am Anfang auch schon 30 PC gehabt.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (18. März 2016)

Ich melde mich schon mal für eine Challenging-Gruppe morgen an, wenn mich jemand ein wenig mitziehen mag.


----------



## D4rkResistance (18. März 2016)

PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Ich melde mich schon mal für eine Challenging-Gruppe morgen an, wenn mich jemand ein wenig mitziehen mag.


Da ich am Wochenende wahrscheinlich eh wieder ohne Ende "The Division" suchten werde , spricht da sicherlich nichts gegen, auch mal mit anderen Leuten zusammen zu zocken. Kannst mich gerne bei UPlay adden (D4rkResistance).  Ich bin dann aber meist auf meinem eigenen TS.


----------



## Arikus (18. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es ein MMO



Das ist eher ein ActionRPG wie Diablo 3.

Manchmal scheint es mir so, dieses Pseudo"MMO" und die DZ sind nur im Spiel, weil das AlwaysON von Ubisoft für ein Einzelspielerspiel nicht so gut ankommt.

Der Mehraufwand für das Balancing bei einem richtigen PvP Bereich (Arena z.B.) ist Massive wohl zu hoch.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. März 2016)

Es ist ein Mmo, es hat die Typischen Eigenschaften. Ihr dürft nicht alles was nicht nach WoW aussieht direkt als "das ist kein MMO" abstempeln. 

- Individuelle Charakter
- PVE als auch PVP (mit irgendwas um 20 Spielern) 
- Grinden
- leveln
- Skillen
- "Quests" 
- Daily/Weekly Content
- Raids (noch nicht im Spiel, aber angekündigt) 
- loot
- auf Seiten wie "meinMMO"  vertreten

Wenn das kein MMO ist...


----------



## Raising (18. März 2016)

Bin am WE am Abend sicher auch öfter online und such nach Leuten zum zocken. Ob DZ oder Dailys ist dabei egal.. Nur allein macht das Game leider nich so viel Spass


----------



## labernet (18. März 2016)

PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Ich melde mich schon mal für eine Challenging-Gruppe morgen an, wenn mich jemand ein wenig mitziehen mag.



sollte evtl kein problem sein, dennoch benutze ich mit anderen freunden andere Teamspeak server als den im OP angegeben, daher weiß ich nicht ob du da mitmöchtest. (als kleine Randnotiz: wir rennen lexington in 8 minuten durch)


----------



## D4rkResistance (18. März 2016)

labernet schrieb:


> sollte evtl kein problem sein, dennoch benutze ich mit anderen freunden andere Teamspeak server als den im OP angegeben, daher weiß ich nicht ob du da mitmöchtest. (als kleine Randnotiz: wir rennen lexington in 8 minuten durch)


Ach laber net! In 8 Min, schafft man die Mission nicht mal auf "Normal." Ich sag nicht, das man es nicht in unter 70 Min. schafft, aber unter 30 ist es definitiv nicht möglich. Wenn du meinst, du schaffst es in 8 Min., nimm bitte ein Video auf und stell es hier rein. Andernfalls lache ich da nur müde drüber.


----------



## labernet (18. März 2016)

8 minuten, auf challenge, glaub was du willst.


----------



## chewara (18. März 2016)

labernet schrieb:


> 8 minuten, auf challenge, glaub was du willst.



Rückwärts laufend mit Pistole nehme ich an


----------



## labernet (18. März 2016)

wenns mal 10 oder 11 minuten sind, von mir aus, aber grundsätzlich alle runs unter 15 minuten (da es immer wieder kleinere probleme geben kann, sei es disconnects, mob placement, oder was weiß ich)

und wenn ihr euch lächerlich machen wollt, dann probierts woanders.

im anhang nur mein gear, das von den anderen in der gruppe ist noch ein bisschen besser.


----------



## D4rkResistance (18. März 2016)

labernet schrieb:


> 8 minuten, auf challenge, glaub was du willst.


Ohne Videobeweis glaub ich gar nichts! Hab mal eben aus Gag bei Youtube nach "Lexington Event Center The Division Challenging" gesucht und die Videos sind alle zwischen 20 und 50 Min lang. Wenn es also möglich wäre es in 8 Min zu machen, wieso hat dann noch niemand ein Video dazu gemacht? Ich denke einfach, du übertreibst! 

Edit: Hier den schnellsten gefundenen Run auf Youtube...und die rushen da wirklich ohne Ende durch. Und ihr braucht angeblich 10 Min weniger! Ja klar! In deine Träumen vielleicht! -.-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWCoZvJgfQk


----------



## labernet (18. März 2016)

schön für dich. vielleicht hat auch noch keiner sowas geuploadet weils einfach nach einer weile stinkweilig wird, aber die schnellste methode ist an 30 Phoenix Credits zu kommen?

und wegen sowas mach ich kein video.


----------



## D4rkResistance (18. März 2016)

labernet schrieb:


> und wegen sowas mach ich kein video.


Tjaa, dann musst du wohl damit leben, dass dir niemand glaubt.


----------



## labernet (18. März 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Tjaa, dann musst du wohl damit leben, dass dir niemand glaubt.





labernet schrieb:


> glaub was du willst.



bin da nicht erpicht drauf, dass mir jemand glaubt.


und der YT clip ist n witz, die brauchen ewig bis mal ein Mob stirbt.


----------



## Bambusbar (18. März 2016)

Unabhängig davon wer nun Recht hat, wer nicht, wer trollt und wer einfach nur die Leute n bisschen auf die Schippe nehmen will - vielen Dank für die Füllung des "Ich warte auf den Feierabend"  Lochs. Danke


----------



## D4rkResistance (18. März 2016)

Wow....die Typen sind heftig drauf! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-tskHvBAqQ

50-90k Krit-Damage mit ner Vector, dazu dieser übel geskillte Nade-Schaden und völlig durchgeplante Missionsablauf. Kranker Scheiß!


----------



## Funmachine (18. März 2016)

Ich hab langsam kein Bock mehr -.- ich darf nicht lvl 30 dz werden. Jedes mal machen es mir irgendwelche Penner kaputt. Rennen in meine Schussbahn ballern mich dann ab und zack bin ich wieder bei 29 der Hälfte (!!!) zu 30. Wtf. Langsam bereu ich den Kauf.


----------



## Bambusbar (18. März 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Wow....die Typen sind heftig drauf!
> 
> 50-90k Krit-Damage mit ner Vector, dazu dieser übel geskillte Nade-Schaden und völlig durchgeplante Missionsablauf. Kranker Scheiß!



Einer von denen is bestimmt labernet


----------



## labernet (18. März 2016)

das nicht, aber so in etwa läuft das ab.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (18. März 2016)

Dann entschuldigt sich Dark noch bei labernet und alle sind wieder glücklich.


----------



## labernet (18. März 2016)

brauch deswegen keine entschuldigung, hätte evtl noch ein video gemacht dieses wochenende, hab normalerweise geforce experience nicht drauf für shadowplay.


----------



## D4rkResistance (18. März 2016)

PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Dann entschuldigt sich Dark noch bei labernet und alle sind wieder glücklich.


Wofür denn entschuldigen? Ich habe ihn ja nie in irgendeiner Weise beleidigt. Ich bin halt nur nicht der Meinung, das er die Mission in 8 Min. schafft. Und an dieser Meinung hat sich bislang auch noch nichts geändert. Wenn er mir nun ein 8-10 Min. Video zeigt, in dem er klar zu sehen ist, wie er die Mission macht, gebe ich gerne zu, das ich mich geirrt habe. Solange glaube ich aber weiterhin nicht daran.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. März 2016)

8 Min dürften auch unmöglich sein. Dafür ist das level zu lang, zu viele Gegner. 8 min sind so schnell vorbei  

Ich denke er verschätzt sich grob und wird wie unsere Gruppe so 25min brauchen. Das ist schon echt schnell und wir haben ähnliche Werte (aber dps sogar mehr, 130-150k).

Er soll sich mal ne Uhr daneben stellen, dann sieht er das 8min "nichts"  sind.


----------



## schmodel (19. März 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtEpbhU6rDI

kann mir einer erklären wie ich die Leichenhalle alleine schaffen kann?
Sarazarah und co waren zu dritt-aber ich finde keinen Mitspieler
Der Dicke am Schluss ist für mich alleine unschaffbar


----------



## labernet (19. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> 8 Min dürften auch unmöglich sein. Dafür ist das level zu lang, zu viele Gegner. 8 min sind so schnell vorbei
> 
> Ich denke er verschätzt sich grob und wird wie unsere Gruppe so 25min brauchen. Das ist schon echt schnell und wir haben ähnliche Werte (aber dps sogar mehr, 130-150k).
> 
> Er soll sich mal ne Uhr daneben stellen, dann sieht er das 8min "nichts" sind.



ja mit der uhr nebendran verschätze ich mich leider manchmal. schwer abzulesen wann man anfängt und aufhört.


----------



## Robonator (19. März 2016)

> Der Dicke am Schluss ist für mich alleine unschaffbar



Ist doch eig total einfach? Den dicken musst du einfach kiten. Die kleinen normalos Ballerst du als erste übern Haufen und bleibst am besten immer oben sofern möglich. 
Sobald das Kleinvieh tot ist läuft du einfach nur vorm dicken Weg und ballerst ihm natürlich auf die Taschen rechts und links. Sein Flammenwerfer hat begrenzte Reichweite, daher musst du einfach immer nur weg bleiben. 
Eventuell ein paar Tonnen übriglassen und ihn dort reinziehen.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (19. März 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> 8 Min dürften auch unmöglich sein. Dafür ist das level zu lang, zu viele Gegner. 8 min sind so schnell vorbei



Labernet und seine Kumpanen haben mich gestern mit genommen. Mehrere Runs unter 15 Minuten, wobei ich wohlgemerkt da gerade erst 30 geworden bin und nur mitgezogen wurde. Mit einem "richtigen" vierten Spieler sind die < 10 Minuten IMHO drin.


----------



## kero81 (19. März 2016)

Da MUß PCGH doch ne News draus machen wenn ihr das in XY Minuten schafft...


----------



## PCGH_Mark (20. März 2016)

Eigenlob stinkt.


----------



## kero81 (20. März 2016)

Stinkende News is doch genau das richtige für PCGH.


----------



## Gimmick (20. März 2016)

PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Labernet und seine Kumpanen haben mich gestern mit genommen. Mehrere Runs unter 15 Minuten, wobei ich wohlgemerkt da gerade erst 30 geworden bin und nur mitgezogen wurde. Mit einem "richtigen" vierten Spieler sind die < 10 Minuten IMHO drin.



Also DAS glaube ich erst wenn man mich auch ein paar mal durchgezogen hat!


----------



## Topper_Harley (20. März 2016)

Heute Mittag habe ich Die Division fertig geladen.

Wenn ihr dann Bock habt nen Neuling mitzuschleifen: Topper_Harley02

Gruß


----------



## Gimmick (20. März 2016)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Heute Mittag habe ich Die Division fertig geladen.
> 
> Wenn ihr dann Bock habt nen Neuling mitzuschleifen: Topper_Harley02
> 
> Gruß



Zum Mitschleifen musst erstmal die Story spielen und dadurch Level 30 werden ^^.


----------



## Shooot3r (20. März 2016)

server down? habe so ne komische mike 20022222 sonst was fehlermeldung


----------



## DKK007 (20. März 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> server down? habe so ne komische mike 20022222 sonst was fehlermeldung



Ich gerade auch.


----------



## Mosla (20. März 2016)

Ich wollte eben auch gerade ne Runde drehen und hab auch die selbe Meldung. Hackerangriff???


----------



## labernet (20. März 2016)

Vielleicht endlich ein Fix für den SoloBoss Farm


----------



## PCGH_Mark (20. März 2016)

labernet schrieb:


> Vielleicht endlich ein Fix für den SoloBoss Farm



Anscheinend funktioniert das jetzt nur noch, wenn einer in der Gruppe den Elite noch nicht getötet hat. In derselben Instanz ohne Gruppe spawnen die Elite nicht mehr.

Für alle mit dem Mike-Fehler: Leeren und Zurucksetzen von Clientauflosungscache mithilfe von "ipconfig" (Befehl)


----------



## defPlaya (20. März 2016)

Jemand Bock in der DZ zu zocken?


----------



## Faramir (21. März 2016)

Also die Darkzone habe ich mir spannender vorgestellt, war mit diversen Gruppen unterwegs aber niemand greift uns an, außer halt die NPC.


----------



## AtzeKrank (21. März 2016)

Weil es derzeit eine keinen Sinn macht Leute anzugreifen und rogue zu gegen. Der XP Verlust bei einem tot ist einfach zu hoch angesetzt und deswegen hat jeder Angst seinen Fortschritt zu verlieren.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. März 2016)

Faramir schrieb:


> Also die Darkzone habe ich mir spannender vorgestellt, war mit diversen Gruppen unterwegs aber niemand greift uns an, außer halt die NPC.



Och bin mir sicher das dich genug Leute angreifen werden wenn du jemanden abknallst.


----------



## Faramir (21. März 2016)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Weil es derzeit eine keinen Sinn macht Leute anzugreifen und rogue zu gegen. Der XP Verlust bei einem tot ist einfach zu hoch angesetzt und deswegen hat jeder Angst seinen Fortschritt zu verlieren.



Ich hoffe hier wird Ubisoft Handanlegen.


----------



## defPlaya (21. März 2016)

AtzeKrank schrieb:


> Weil es derzeit eine keinen Sinn macht Leute anzugreifen und rogue zu gegen. Der XP Verlust bei einem tot ist einfach zu hoch angesetzt und deswegen hat jeder Angst seinen Fortschritt zu verlieren.



Das ist doch das Spannende! Musst halt aufpassen und dich ggf. verstecken! Das Spiel macht in der Gruppe extrem viel Spaß!



Faramir schrieb:


> Ich hoffe hier wird Ubisoft Handanlegen.



Sehe ich keinen Sinn drin. Es muss spannend bleiben. Sonst würdest nur eine sinnlose Ballerrei. Jetzt bin ich total aufmerksam und beobachte, wenn ein fremder Agent mir über den Weg läuft!


----------



## Kiryu (21. März 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Spannende! Musst halt aufpassen und dich ggf. verstecken! Das Spiel macht in der Gruppe extrem viel Spaß!
> 
> Sehe ich keinen Sinn drin. Es muss spannend bleiben. Sonst würdest nur eine sinnlose Ballerrei. Jetzt bin ich total aufmerksam und beobachte, wenn ein fremder Agent mir über den Weg läuft!



Verstecken gestaltet sich schwierig, wenn jeder Abtrünnige bereits über Kilometer auf dem Radar angezeigt und auch im Spiel selbst sehr gut sichtbar markiert wird.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## defPlaya (21. März 2016)

Kiryu schrieb:


> Verstecken gestaltet sich schwierig, wenn jeder Abtrünnige bereits über Kilometer auf dem Radar angezeigt und auch im Spiel selbst sehr gut sichtbar markiert wird.
> 
> Mfg
> Kiryu



Naja es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob du dann weiterhin durch die Straßen rennst oder dich in Seitengassen/ Häusern bedeckt hälst!


----------



## PCGH_Mark (21. März 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Naja es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob du dann weiterhin durch die Straßen rennst oder dich in Seitengassen/ Häusern bedeckt hälst!



Ich habe am Wochenende drei Mal sehr gut ausgestattete Rogues angetroffen, die selbst in den guten Verstecken innerhalb der kontaminierten Zonen in wenigen Minuten tot waren. Es lohnt sich halt nicht, stundenlang erfarmte Erfahrung zu riskieren, wenn man mit dem Überleben nur das Äquivalent zu ~15 Minuten NPCs-Farmen (übertrieben, aber ihr wisst, was ich meine) bekommt.


----------



## chewara (21. März 2016)

hat noch jemand eine mail bekommen mit nem code fürs hunter pack, und kann den zufällig auch nicht einlösen?


----------



## uka (21. März 2016)

Die Seite ist recht überlastet - daher ist einlösen wohl nicht möglich ^^.

Während des Registrierungsvorgangs ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Bitte versuche es später erneut.​


----------



## kero81 (21. März 2016)

Bei mir kommt "ungültiger Code"... =(


----------



## DonCoco (21. März 2016)

Es gibt neuen Anzeige Bug. Mal hab ich 125k sps u. Wenn ich wieder drauf schau, 150k sps u. Dann wieder 125k u. Immer so weiter. ^^


----------



## SchlimmFinger (21. März 2016)

Ich kann meine Hunter Code auch nicht aktivieren


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. März 2016)

Morgen wird mit der Serverwartung auch ein Patch aufgespielt hoffentlich wird die Darkzone durch die Änderungen dann mal interessant.


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2016)

Interessant war die auch jetzt schon, vorallem als 3-4er Team. Bin jetzt Level 25 und wir hatten vorhin trotzdem Gegner mit Totenkopf, da gab es dann erstmal nur den halbwegs geordneten Rückzuck. Und das in der DZ3/4. 

Sind aber doch recht wenige andere Gruppen unterwegs. Ist manchmal nicht schlecht, wenn man am Abholpunkt zu 5. oder 6. ist, wenn man wieder von allen Seiten überrannt wird.


----------



## schmodel (21. März 2016)

Hat vielleicht mal jemand meinen Post gelesen?
Habe es nicht geschafft die Leichenhalle allein zu erledigen
Der dicke Boss am Schluss ist alleine Zuviel-da braucht mann locker 200 Magazine ..
Also wenn mir jemand helfen möchte..schmodel2


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. März 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessant war die auch jetzt schon, vorallem als 3-4er Team. Bin jetzt Level 25 und wir hatten vorhin trotzdem Gegner mit Totenkopf, da gab es dann erstmal nur den halbwegs geordneten Rückzuck. Und das in der DZ3/4.
> 
> Sind aber doch recht wenige andere Gruppen unterwegs. Ist manchmal nicht schlecht, wenn man am Abholpunkt zu 5. oder 6. ist, wenn man wieder von allen Seiten überrannt wird.



Ich bin Level 54 hab also schon bisl Zeit in der Dark Zone verbracht und ich finde die Zone momentan völlig unnötig, pures gefarme von Npcs weil sich Rogue gehen einfach nicht auszahlt. Ich hoffe mit dem Update wird daran ordentlich was geschraubt weil potential hat die Zone.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (21. März 2016)

schmodel schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht mal jemand meinen Post gelesen?
> Habe es nicht geschafft die Leichenhalle allein zu erledigen
> Der dicke Boss am Schluss ist alleine Zuviel-da braucht mann locker 200 Magazine ..
> Also wenn mir jemand helfen möchte..schmodel2



Hab dich hinzugefügt. Morgen machen wir das locker! 



Dissi schrieb:


> Ich bin Level 54 hab also schon bisl Zeit in der Dark Zone verbracht und ich finde die Zone momentan völlig unnötig, pures gefarme von Npcs weil sich Rogue gehen einfach nicht auszahlt. Ich hoffe mit dem Update wird daran ordentlich was geschraubt weil potential hat die Zone.



Sehe ich genauso. Momentan lohnt sich abtrünnig sein nur, wenn man andere trollen will. Selbst hat man keinen Vorteil.


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2016)

Mich stört es nicht. Dann halten sich die Trolle wenigstens zurück.


----------



## chewara (22. März 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Die Seite ist recht überlastet - daher ist einlösen wohl nicht möglich ^^.
> 
> Während des Registrierungsvorgangs ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Bitte versuche es später erneut.​



Geht jetzt , man bekommt dann noch einen Code , den man bei uplay aktivieren kann... Hätten die nich gleich diesen versenden können ..?


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. März 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mich stört es nicht. Dann halten sich die Trolle wenigstens zurück.



Und für was farmst du dann bitte wenn es momentan überhaupt kein Engame / PvP gibt? Die Missionen kriegt man auch mit Lila Gear teilweise hin.


----------



## kero81 (22. März 2016)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich die dz entwickelt wenn sich rouge gehen mehr lohnt...


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Und für was farmst du dann bitte wenn es momentan  überhaupt kein Engame / PvP gibt? Die Missionen kriegt man auch mit Lila  Gear teilweise hin.



Das muss man ja auch erstmal bekommen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. März 2016)

Und dann wieder deinstallieren?
Dark Zone wurde übrigens gefixt, als Stufe 5 Rogue verliert man nun prozentual Ep vom aktuellen Level gewinnt allerdings wenn man überlebt Ep für knapp 40-50 Npcs + die Ep der Spielerkills. 
Als nicht Rogue verliert man wohl überhaupt keine Ep mehr.


----------



## Seet (22. März 2016)

Sind die Server down oder liegt es mir?

edit: o.O Warteschlangen Position 21153


----------



## Gimmick (22. März 2016)

Seet schrieb:


> Sind die Server down oder liegt es mir?
> 
> edit: o.O Warteschlangen Position 21153



Immerhin unter 22k!

Kommt ja doch noch MMO Feeling auf 

26k -> 22k -> drin -> Disconnect -> Error


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. März 2016)

Ja die Server wurden nochmal runtergefahren weil Bullet King nicht gefixt war sollten jetzt wieder kommen.


----------



## Gimmick (22. März 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Ja die Server wurden nochmal runtergefahren weil Bullet King nicht gefixt war sollten jetzt wieder kommen.



Ich glaube DAS war das geringste Problem


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. März 2016)

Wurde sogar offiziell so bestätigt das die Server deswegen nochmal runtergefahren wurden...


----------



## Seet (22. März 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Immerhin unter 22k!
> 
> Kommt ja doch noch MMO Feeling auf



Von 17000 auf 0, dann am laden und wieder division Dienste nicht verfügbar.

Ich kriege echt das göbeln. Vormittags Frau und kind ausm Haus, serverwartung endet 20 min bevor sie nach Hause kommen, jetzt machen sie mittagsschlaf und dann sowas.... 
irgendwer hat doch was gegen mich...


----------



## Gimmick (22. März 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Wurde sogar offiziell so bestätigt das die Server deswegen nochmal runtergefahren wurden...



Ja, auch.

In der DZ gabs allerdings auch keinen Erfahrungsverlust mehr wenn man starb -> Free For All Todeszone 

Und die Lootänderung hat nicht funktioniert. 

Eigentlich hat gar nichts funktioniert.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. März 2016)

War doch seit Tagen bekannt das heute die Server gewartet werden mit anschließendem Patch wer schon etwas länger spielt sollte wissen das es immer zu kleineren Problemen / Verzögerungen kommen kann ist jetzt nichts neues.



Gimmick schrieb:


> Ja, auch.
> 
> In der DZ gabs allerdings auch keinen Erfahrungsverlust mehr wenn man starb -> Free For All Todeszone



Nur als nicht Rogue ob das so gewollt war weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Seet (22. März 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> War doch seit Tagen bekannt das heute die Server gewartet werden mit anschließendem Patch wer schon etwas länger spielt sollte wissen das es immer zu kleineren Problemen / Verzögerungen kommen kann ist jetzt nichts neues.



Die sollten sowas vorher mit meiner Frau absprechen!


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2016)

Seet schrieb:


> Sind die Server down oder liegt es mir?
> 
> edit: o.O Warteschlangen Position 21153



Wurden nochmal runtergefahren.


----------



## Seet (22. März 2016)

Mal was anderes, habe mir vorhin bei der Wartung über uplay Punkte outfits und Phönix Credits geholt.
Die Credits konnte ich abholen, outfits waren nicht da, dauert das im Normalfall oder ist da was während des Updates schief gegangen?


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. März 2016)

Einfach mal warten die tröpfel so rein über die Tage so wars es zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Santury (22. März 2016)

Hi @ all

Hat jemand einen funktionierenden Fix für ein SLI System!?

greez


----------



## uka (22. März 2016)

Santury schrieb:


> Hi @ all
> 
> Hat jemand einen funktionierenden Fix für ein SLI System!?
> 
> greez



? SLI funktioniert doch problemlos.


----------



## IJOJOI (22. März 2016)

Ich habe mir das Spiel nun auch gekauft, 
und komme noch garnicht damit zu recht!!!

Gibt es keine Maussteuerung in den Menüs?
Ich kann die Maus zwar sehen, aber nichts anwählen.

Auch die Hinweise werden mir immer mit Konsolenbuttons angezeigt.

Ist das bei anderen auch so???


----------



## labernet (22. März 2016)

nö nicht wirklich, es kam mal vor, dass bei der Map mir zwar ein Mauszeiger angezeigt wurde, aber der eigentliche Mauszeiger verschoben war. Konnte man aber schnell wieder finden und nach ner Weile wars auch wieder gut.


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2016)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Spiel nun auch gekauft,
> und komme noch garnicht damit zu recht!!!
> 
> Gibt es keine Maussteuerung in den Menüs?
> ...



Du kannst die Menüs sowohl mit der Maus, als auch mit der Tastatur bedienen. Kann natürlich sein, das mit Controller da was umgeschaltet wird.


----------



## Seet (22. März 2016)

Wahrscheinlich kann ich meine gerade zerlegte Hauptwaffe nicht wiederherstellen oder?


----------



## SchlimmFinger (22. März 2016)

Ich kann mein Code Aktivieren


----------



## Gimmick (22. März 2016)

Seet schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kann ich meine gerade zerlegte Hauptwaffe nicht wiederherstellen oder?



Nein :<


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2016)

Wenn die mit Mods ausgerüstet ist, kommt doch ne Abfrage.


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2016)

Was ich cool finde, ist wie nach längerem Dauerfeuer der lauf zu glühen anfängt. Deswegen gibt es wohl auch kein G36 im Spiel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## defPlaya (23. März 2016)

IGN auf Twitter: "If you've played @TheDivisionGame, you know this feeling. https://t.co/sfsnEjR2S3"

muhahahaah witziges Video!


----------



## kero81 (23. März 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was ich cool finde, ist wie nach längerem Dauerfeuer der lauf zu glühen anfängt. Deswegen gibt es wohl auch kein G36 im Spiel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Krass, is mir noch nie aufgefallen.


----------



## lunaticx (23. März 2016)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Maussteuerung in den Menüs?
> Ich kann die Maus zwar sehen, aber nichts anwählen.
> 
> Auch die Hinweise werden mir immer mit Konsolenbuttons angezeigt.



Also wie schon erwähnt, Maussteuerung und Controllersteuerung werden unterstützt. Klappt auch wunderbar.

Bei dem Fehler würde ich schauen ob

a) evtl irgendwas ständig deinen Controller bewegt -> sobald eine Eingabe über den Controller durchgeführt wird schaltet Spiel nämlich um
b) den Controller mal abziehen
c) hast du zufällig sowas wie XMouse Buttoncontrol aktiv ? Hatte bei mir in der Beta zu Komplikationen geführt -> mal ausschalten.


----------



## schmodel (23. März 2016)

mal eine Frage zum Chat in dem Spiel.
Also ich spiel ja einiges mit Gruppenchat oder Ts aber sowas umständliches krieg ich nicht gebacken.
wenn ich ne Gruppe suche und finde jemand-was dann?
"drücken sie tab",ok ist ja machbar  aber dann will ich was schreiben und bekomme vorgeworfen das mein Chat nicht aktiviert sein soll.
Obwohl ich da sehe was ich schreibe
also krieg ich denjenigen nicht als Mitspieler.
Kann sich jemand vorstellen was ich falsch mache


----------



## iltisjim (23. März 2016)

Kann man einen Charakter transferieren? Zb habe jetzt auch dem PC einen und kauf mir nun das spiel für ps4 kann ich dann über den gleichen Account weiter zocken?


----------



## Seet (23. März 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn die mit Mods ausgerüstet ist, kommt doch ne Abfrage.



Ist mir zumindest nicht aufgefallen, nur das 3 Sekunden X halten.
Ansich aber nicht so schlimm. abgesehen davon das ich eh kein hohes Level habe, habe ich in dee nächste Story Mission (die ich mit einer MP gestartet habe) ein Sturmgewehr gefunden das besser als das zerstörte ist.
Nur um die mods ists schade


----------



## schmodel (23. März 2016)

vorhin war ich in einer Gruppe (jetzt hab ich es raus wies geht)
Wir wollten Napalmanlagen zerstören.
Hat aber nicht geklappt-alles an Granaten und Muni auf den roten Kasten aber nichts passiert.
Da wir zu dritt waren-ich ein Franzose  und ein ? (undefinierbar) konnten wir es uns auch nicht wirklich erklären.
Aber später als ich gegoogelt habe waren wir schon richtig hatten aber leider definitiv einen Bug.


----------



## Fireb0ng (23. März 2016)

Kommt es nur mir so vor oder haben die seit dem Update mächtig Server probleme? Es dauert ewig zu laden und oder anzumelden und ihr Delta und Mike grüßt mich auch als


----------



## Daschar (23. März 2016)

Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Kommt es nur mir so vor oder haben die seit dem Update mächtig Server probleme? Es dauert ewig zu laden und oder anzumelden und ihr Delta und Mike grüßt mich auch als



Bei mir geht alles ohne Fehlermeldungen. Spiele 5 stunden am Tag oder so^^


----------



## mrmurphy007 (23. März 2016)

Seit dem Update bin ich mehrfach durch den Boden gefallen. Öfter als vorher. Mal abwarten.


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Seit dem Update bin ich mehrfach durch den Boden gefallen. Öfter als vorher. Mal abwarten.



Hat mich auch schon gewundert. Dachte die ändern bloß ein paar Werte in den Configdateien, damit es mehr DZ-XP gibt und beheben den Farm-Boss. Da lief die Beta schon besser.



schmodel schrieb:


> Also ich spiel ja einiges mit Gruppenchat oder Ts aber sowas umständliches krieg ich nicht gebacken.



Du kannst wenn du nen Headset hast einfach so im Spiel mit den Leuten quatschen. Musst nur etwas Englisch können, da man recht wenig trifft, die Deutsch können.

Ansonsten aktivierst du den Chat mit der Entertaste und wechselst mit /p in den Gruppenchat.


----------



## Kiryu (24. März 2016)

Irgendwie macht mir der PvP-Anteil von Tag zu Tag weniger Spaß...

Gestern gab es wieder einige Situationen in denen wir zu viert auf einen Rouge geschossen haben, ich habe ihm teilweise aus ein paar Metern das ganze Magazin in Brust und teilweise zumindest in den Kopf geschossen (er hat sich nicht sonderlich bewegt) und dabei kaum Schaden genommen. Ich war dafür natürlich nach ein paar Schuß hinüber, dabei ist unsere Ausrüstung nicht so übel...

Solche Leute begegnen mir nun häufiger...also entweder gibt es da noch DEN Build der extreme DPS mit quasi Unsterblichkeit vereint oder ich bin einfach zu schlecht 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. März 2016)

Viele Rogues benutzen den rechten individuellen Skill, der dir einen extremen Schild gibt. Ist als PVP-Skill auch sehr anzuraten.


----------



## lunaticx (24. März 2016)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Kann man einen Charakter transferieren? Zb habe jetzt auch dem PC einen und kauf mir nun das spiel für ps4 kann ich dann über den gleichen Account weiter zocken?



Nope wäre mir nicht bekannt.

Wobei du auch zwei verschiedene Konten hast ... (einmal PC, einmal PS4) für Ubisoft ... sofern du nicht die gleiche Mailadresse für dein PC-Ubisoftkonto und PS4-Konto hast.

Und selbst dann wirds sicherlich nicht klappen ...


----------



## Arikus (24. März 2016)

Survival Link nennt sich der Skill auf Englisch.

Es gibt auch Spieler, die ihre Ausrütung extrem auf PvP auslegen.
"nur" 100k dps, aber 140k Leben bei max. Rüstung (65% weniger Schaden), dazu noch den Skill und schon braucht man sehr lange, um ihn zu töten.


----------



## Fazzi (24. März 2016)

Hat einer zufällig den Link parat zu der interaktiven Karte der Darkzone?

Danke schon einmal im Voraus!


----------



## Shmendrick (24. März 2016)

The Division Agent


----------



## Gimmick (24. März 2016)

Kiryu schrieb:


> Irgendwie macht mir der PvP-Anteil von Tag zu Tag weniger Spaß...
> 
> Gestern gab es wieder einige Situationen in denen wir zu viert auf einen Rouge geschossen haben, ich habe ihm teilweise aus ein paar Metern das ganze Magazin in Brust und teilweise zumindest in den Kopf geschossen (er hat sich nicht sonderlich bewegt) und dabei kaum Schaden genommen. Ich war dafür natürlich nach ein paar Schuß hinüber, dabei ist unsere Ausrüstung nicht so übel...
> 
> ...



Es gibt Stats, die nur im PvP bzw. nur im PvP was bringen:

Rüstungsdurchdringung wirkt wohl nur gegen die Rüstungsbalken der NPCs, "Exotischer Schaden" meint Schaden durch andere Spieler. 

Und du brauchst dann noch die richtigen Talente auf den Items. Zwischen zwei HighEnd Items können schon mal kleine Welten liegen


----------



## pphs (25. März 2016)

erledigt.


----------



## Arikus (25. März 2016)

In der Crafting Station ganz unten.


----------



## pphs (25. März 2016)

hmm, kann man auch von grün -> blau ändern?


----------



## Gimmick (25. März 2016)

pphs schrieb:


> hmm, kann man auch von grün -> blau ändern?



Runterscrollen


----------



## Bu11et (26. März 2016)

Nicht mehr viel los hier wa?

Erst wird man hier von einem dutzend Leuten geadet, die sich offensichtlich zu schade sind um auf eine Anfrage etc. zu antworten. Naja, häte man sich denken können, dass viel Wirbel um nichts gemacht wird.


----------



## DonCoco (26. März 2016)

Sind alle am spielen 
Ich denke die unterschiedlichen Namen zwischen uplay u. Forum sind auch ein Grund, warum man soviel in der Freundesliste hat aber nicht weiß wer das ist ^^

U. PS.: ich bin im Urlaub, danach geht's wieder rund[emoji14]
PR_Green


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2016)

Hab jetzt auch noch ein paar in der Freundesliste, die ich nicht kenne und mich auch nicht erinnern kann mal zusammen im Team oder in der DZ gewesen zu sein. Hat mich aber auch noch keiner direkt angeschrieben.


----------



## defPlaya (27. März 2016)

Ich heiße im Spiel wie hier im Forum. Wenn ich am spielen bin ladet mich in ne Gruppe ein. Dann schließe ich mich an. Wo ist das Problem? Habe noch am Donnerstag mit jemanden ordentlich gezockt( hab den Namen gerade nicht im Kopf).


----------



## PCGH_Mark (27. März 2016)

Nutzt den im OP angegeben TS-Server. Dann wird es auch was.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. März 2016)

Hab die vergangenen zwei Tage mal meinen neuen PC zusammengebastelt (siehe Signatur) und direkt mal Arma 3 und The Division getestet. The Division hatte vorher mit meinem i5-2500K auf Mittel etwa 50-70 FPS. Jetzt mit neuer CPU, mehr RAM und Win10 hat sich absolut nichts geändert^^ FPS sind völlig identisch...also ganz klarer Fall von GPU-Limit. Ich schätze die 3 GB VRAM der GTX  780 sind inzwischen einfach zu wenig.  Naja, die Graka muss noch bis Nvidia Pascal bzw. Q1 2017 aushalten. 

In Arma 3 (das Spiel ernährt sich von schwachen CPUs xD) sind die FPS bei gleichen Settings von 40-70 einfach mal auf 70-100 hochgeschossen.


----------



## defPlaya (27. März 2016)

PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Nutzt den im OP angegeben TS-Server. Dann wird es auch was.



Ok cool dann versuche ich es morgen Abend!


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2016)

ich hab von ner 660 auf ne 380X Nitro aufgerüstet. Spiel läuft jetzt auf Hoch mit 40-60 FPS. Vorher waren es 30 auf niedrig/mittel.


----------



## Bu11et (28. März 2016)

Wollte mal erwähnt haben, dass sich meinekomplette Freundesliste selbständig gemacht hat, sprich alle weg sind . 

Damit sich keiner wundert... ich war der J.Z. bzw. l3u11et.

Btw. hat schon wer die "Romeo" Fehlermeldung abbekommen? Bei mir klang es so, als ob jemand mein Account gehackt hat, weil mir gesagt wurde, jemand habe sich an einem anderen Ort eingeloggt .


----------



## iltisjim (28. März 2016)

Kurze Frage mit den Phönix Händler. 

Gib ich das Geld lieber beim Technik Händler aus oder beim Händler in der darkzone? 

Bieten doch beide fast das gleiche an oder?  Außer das zb die Gegenstände erst ab lvl 30/50 beim DZ Händler frei sind und beim Technik Händler ab lvl 30 pve frei sind.


----------



## Raising (28. März 2016)

für die dz blueprints brauchst du gelben division tech.. beib den anderen nich.. kauf so viel du kannst in deiner base.. weil du wirst nich viel gelben division tech finden


----------



## iltisjim (28. März 2016)

Aber die Waffen oder Rüstung "Blaupause" sind nicht schlechter oder besser?


----------



## Dremor (28. März 2016)

Die Gegenstände vom Händler haben Stufe 31, die DZ nur Stufe 30. Also die Items die rauskommen.

Und da ich grad Ultra genervt von Randomgroups bin, bei Uplay nach Tulkosh suchen und mich adden, vielleicht geht dann ja mal was vernünftiges. 
Oder wenn jemand ne Spielgemeinschaft empfehlen kann speziell für The Division, gerne her damit.

Grüße


----------



## Bu11et (28. März 2016)

Dremor schrieb:


> Die Gegenstände vom Händler haben Stufe 31, die DZ nur Stufe 30. Also die Items die rauskommen.
> 
> Und da ich grad Ultra genervt von Randomgroups bin, bei Uplay nach Tulkosh suchen und mich adden, vielleicht geht dann ja mal was vernünftiges.
> Oder wenn jemand ne Spielgemeinschaft empfehlen kann speziell für The Division, gerne her damit.
> ...



Du findest unterhalb dieses Threads einen weiteren, wo (geh ich mal von aus) ein großteil der Spieler ihren Uplay Nick angegeben haben. Kannst die dementsprechend adden.


----------



## Dremor (28. März 2016)

Ah, cool, danke dir. Werd ich doch mal demnächst machn.


----------



## Lowpinger (29. März 2016)

Dremor schrieb:


> Die Gegenstände vom Händler haben Stufe 31, die DZ nur Stufe 30. Also die Items die rauskommen.
> 
> Und da ich grad Ultra genervt von Randomgroups bin, bei Uplay nach Tulkosh suchen und mich adden, vielleicht geht dann ja mal was vernünftiges.
> Oder wenn jemand ne Spielgemeinschaft empfehlen kann speziell für The Division, gerne her damit.
> ...




so NICHT korrekt, die blueprints des händlers in der DZ06 sind 31er Items und werden mit Phönix Credits bezahlt, ALLE anderen händler in der DZ verkaufen lediglich 30er Blueprints und sind mit DZ Credits zu erwerben


----------



## iltisjim (29. März 2016)

Hat einer das Scharfschützengewehr m1a? Hab gelesen das soll sehr gut sein würde nur gerne wissen ob es zufällig gedropt wird oder ob es nen speziellen Gegner gibt der diese fallen läßt oder kaufen kann habe aber keinen Händler gesehen.  Finde leide keine deutschsprachige Seite dazu und mein Englisch ist nicht so toll ^^


----------



## DonCoco (29. März 2016)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Hat einer das Scharfschützengewehr m1a? Hab gelesen das soll sehr gut sein würde nur gerne wissen ob es zufällig gedropt wird oder ob es nen speziellen Gegner gibt der diese fallen läßt oder kaufen kann habe aber keinen Händler gesehen.  Finde leide keine deutschsprachige Seite dazu und mein Englisch ist nicht so toll ^^


Ich hab es, das m1a Serie 1 in Gold. Es war als Drop in einer Tagesaufgabe mal. Weiß aber nicht mehr welche u. Welcher endgegner.

Edit.: Tagesaufgabe auf schwer, alleine gespielt mit dem Helikopter am Ende.
Wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege.


----------



## Arikus (29. März 2016)

Der Drop war dann aber zufall, das gibt es so nicht als festen Drop bei einem bestimmten Gegner.

Die lila Waffen bei den Händlern wechseln täglich, ich hab meine Firstwave M1A (Firstwave = Serie 1) von einem der Händler für ~60k Credits gekauft, also im Grunde geschenkt.

Der Schaden mit der Feuerrate und der Stabilität sind für ein Scharfschützengewehr einmalig, deswegen ist die M1A so gut und an der Firstwave / Serie 1 kann man alle Module anbauen.

Wenn man nur nach Schaden geht, dann ist ein M44 besser.


----------



## DonCoco (29. März 2016)

Arikus schrieb:


> Der Drop war dann aber zufall, das gibt es so nicht als festen Drop bei einem bestimmten Gegner.
> 
> Die lila Waffen bei den Händlern wechseln täglich, ich hab meine Firstwave M1A (Firstwave = Serie 1) von einem der Händler für ~60k Credits gekauft, also im Grunde geschenkt.
> 
> ...


Egal was für credits das ist aber voll geschenkt ^^

Ja der Drop war auch Zufall. 

Wenn die Server mal gehen, müssen wir mal unsere Talente der Waffe vergleichen.


----------



## Arikus (29. März 2016)

Ich hatte mir die folgende gekauft:
First Wave M1A
+152% Headshot Damage
Accurate: Accuracy is increased by x% (sind glaube ich 40%)
Balanced: Weapon acquires maximum accuracy faster when shouldered.
https://www.reddit.com/r/thedivision/comments/4bf7w2/daily_reset_info_321_322/

hier sind die heutigen Tagesangebote:
Daily Reset Info [3/28 - 3/29] : thedivision


----------



## iltisjim (29. März 2016)

Wie findet ihr denn das Scharfschützengewehr was beim Phönix Händler in der Technikabteilung zu haben ist? Weiß leider den Namen nicht


----------



## DonCoco (29. März 2016)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr denn das Scharfschützengewehr was beim Phönix Händler in der Technikabteilung zu haben ist? Weiß leider den Namen nicht


Ich kenne keinen der es hat aber jeder sagt es soll schei ße sein ^^

Ich bin vorher immer gut mit den lila Scharfschütze klar gekommen, wenn man nicht gerade Glück hat seine lieblingswaffe als Scharfschütze zu bekommen, lohnt sich der Kauf nicht


----------



## DonCoco (29. März 2016)

Arikus schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir die folgende gekauft:
> First Wave M1A
> +152% Headshot Damage
> Accurate: Accuracy is increased by x% (sind glaube ich 40%)
> ...


Ich schick dir meine heut Abend meine Talente, wenn ich Zuhause bin.


----------



## Arikus (29. März 2016)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr denn das Scharfschützengewehr was beim Phönix Händler in der Technikabteilung zu haben ist? Weiß leider den Namen nicht



Was ist das denn für eines?
Wenn es eine SSR ist: Schaden ähnlich wie bei der M1A, aber nur 7 Schuss in Magazin und wesentlich langsamere Feuerrate.
Wenn es eine Scar ist: Zu wenig Schaden pro Schuss, da die Munition zu begrenzt ist, mit mehr Munition wäre die Scar durchaus interessant.


----------



## Raising (29. März 2016)

er meint glaube das m44.. nich mein fall.. zu langsam


----------



## Arikus (29. März 2016)

Ein M44 hatte ich vorher, das hat gute 20-30% mehr Schaden als ein M1A, aber wie du schon sagst, es ist etwas langsam.
Wenn man das Scharfschützengewehr nur zum Eröffnen des Kampfes nutzt, dann ok, aber mit dem M1A kann man auch im Nahkampf gut was abräumen.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (29. März 2016)

Hutch and Hornet will fight for another day.


----------



## Young-Master (29. März 2016)

Was würdet ihr von den Phönix Blueprints empfehlen? Hab bereits die Vector aber bräuchte noch was als Hauptwaffe. Aktuell würde ich gern ein LMG oder Scharfschützengewehr nutzen, was würde mehr(oder überhaupt) Sinn machen?


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (29. März 2016)

hey Leute, seit dem update, habe ich starkes nachlade der Texturen Problem, das dauert ewig bis die Texturen klar da sind, gerade am Boden und Autos fällt das sehr stark auf, wenn ich vor ein Auto stehe dauert das schon paar Sekunden, gerade wenn man von 15m hin gelaufen ist und die sind immer noch nicht da   die Grafik Einstellungen habe ich nicht angefasst, habe es schon auf low probiert, was nix brachte... sehr störend


----------



## DonCoco (29. März 2016)

Arikus schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir die folgende gekauft:
> First Wave M1A
> +152% Headshot Damage
> Accurate: Accuracy is increased by x% (sind glaube ich 40%)
> ...


167% Kopfschussschaden
45% Präzision 
45% Stabilität 
Über 40m 12,5% mehr schaden


----------



## Thaurial (29. März 2016)

DonCoco schrieb:


> 167% Kopfschussschaden
> 45% Präzision
> 45% Stabilität
> Über 40m 12,5% mehr schaden




direkt mal kaufen heute!

PS: Die is beim Händler in der Basis erhältlich? Da steht kein Preis beim Reddit eintrag, das verwirrt mich jetzt etwas


----------



## DonCoco (29. März 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> direkt mal kaufen heute!
> 
> PS: Die is beim Händler in der Basis erhältlich? Da steht kein Preis beim Reddit eintrag, das verwirrt mich jetzt etwas


Nee,
Die hab ich gedropt bekommen. Kauf hat andere Talente


----------



## Thaurial (29. März 2016)

gibt auch grad keine derzeit.

er hat ja auch gefragt was er kaufen kann


----------



## Bu11et (29. März 2016)

Kann mal wer von euch überprüfen, ob die exotische Schadenminderung vom Gear in der Charakterübersicht angezeigt wird?

€dit: hat sich erledigt.


----------



## DonCoco (29. März 2016)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Kann mal wer von euch überprüfen, ob die exotische Schadenminderung vom Gear in der Charakterübersicht angezeigt wird?
> 
> €dit: hat sich erledigt.


Exotische Schaden bezieht sich auf alles außer Schusswaffen. Es ist zu empfehlen exotische schadensminderung immer dabei zu haben u. Dafür alle anderen Minderungen rausnehmen u. Halt dafür andere Sachen mit reinnehmen.


----------



## iltisjim (29. März 2016)

Ich weiß einfach nicht was ich holen soll das einzige was ich am überlegen bin ist der holster der alle drei Attribute steigert hab aber schon einen Highend der halt Waffe und Ausdauer pusht was meint ihr?  Und beim craft von den Blaupausen bekomme ich immer nur 1 Attribut Steigerung ist das immer so oder ist das Glücks Sache wenn mann alle drei hat?


----------



## Bu11et (29. März 2016)

DonCoco schrieb:


> Exotische Schaden bezieht sich auf alles außer Schusswaffen. Es ist zu empfehlen exotische schadensminderung immer dabei zu haben u. Dafür alle anderen Minderungen rausnehmen u. Halt dafür andere Sachen mit reinnehmen.



Ich weiß was es bringt . Das war nicht meine Frage. Und nur mal neben bei, exotische Schadensminderung sind die einzigen Wiederstände, die unter höheren Atribtuten gerollt werden. Dementsprechend kannst du die anderen, die bei den niedrigeren Atributen rollen, dafür nicht rausnehmen. So viel zu dem Thema .

@iItisjim: Es ist glücksache. Wenn du eins findest/herstellst, kannst du eins der höheren Atribute zu den dritten fehleden Hauptatribut umrollen.


----------



## iltisjim (29. März 2016)

Umrollen? Und wie


----------



## Bu11et (29. März 2016)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Umrollen? Und wie



In der Basis gibt es eine "Station" (Name vergessen, neben den Händler im oberen Stockwerk, direckt wen du die Treppe raufgehst links), wo du Rüstungsteile umrollen kannst. Du suchst dir einen Slot aus und wählst dann aus, was zur Auswahl steht. Kostet 31 Phönix Cridits. Mit jedem weiteren Versuch wirds teurer. Hast du erst mal ein Slot ausgesucht, kann nur noch dieser geändert werden.
Das Ganze setzt vorraus, dass du natürlich im Tech alles freigeschaltet hast, sprich 100%.


----------



## Kashura (30. März 2016)

Bu11et schrieb:


> In der Basis gibt es eine "Station" (Name vergessen, neben den Händler im oberen Stockwerk, direckt wen du die Treppe raufgehst links), wo du Rüstungsteile umrollen kannst. Du suchst dir einen Slot aus und wählst dann aus, was zur Auswahl steht. Kostet 31 Phönix Cridits. Mit jedem weiteren Versuch wirds teurer. Hast du erst mal ein Slot ausgesucht, kann nur noch dieser geändert werden.
> Das Ganze setzt vorraus, dass du natürlich im Tech alles freigeschaltet hast, sprich 100%.



Da steht nicht zufällig die Mystikerin aus Diablo 3 rum?

Spiele das Game auf der Playsi mit meiner Frau und muss sagen es wird besser je weiter man kommt. Die Hauptmissionen machen Spass die Nebenmissionen nicht so. Mal sehen wann wir 30 werden


----------



## Spreed (30. März 2016)

Bu11et schrieb:


> In der Basis gibt es eine "Station" (Name vergessen, neben den Händler im oberen Stockwerk, direckt wen du die Treppe raufgehst links), wo du Rüstungsteile umrollen kannst. Du suchst dir einen Slot aus und wählst dann aus, was zur Auswahl steht. Kostet 31 Phönix Cridits. Mit jedem weiteren Versuch wirds teurer. Hast du erst mal ein Slot ausgesucht, kann nur noch dieser geändert werden.
> Das Ganze setzt vorraus, dass du natürlich im Tech alles freigeschaltet hast, sprich 100%.



Nennt sich "Verbessern"


----------



## iltisjim (30. März 2016)

Aso aber dort kann ich nur zb" kritischen Schaden" mit sagen wir mal "Blindheit wiederstand"  tauschen und nicht die Grund Werte wie Ausdauer oder Kampf erhöhen


----------



## Arikus (30. März 2016)

Die Grundwerte kannst du, so viel ich weiß, nicht erhöhen.
Ebenso ist das Talent (bei HE Equip) nicht mehr änderbar.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2016)

Natürlich geht das mit den Grundwerten.

Habe meine auch von 476 Schaden auf 540 hochgerollt.

Jedoch kannst du immer nur die selbe Eigenschaft rollen, wenn du es einmal getan hast. 

Also solltest du bereits Krit-Damage gerollt haben, kannst du an den Grundwerten nichts mehr ändern. Sondern nur noch das was statt Krit eben rollbar ist.


----------



## Arikus (30. März 2016)

Hmm ok, das war mir neu, ich meine ich konnte Stamina nicht auswählen.

Dann werde ich das heute Abend nochmal versuchen, zumindest bei den lila Sachen, da kostet es ja nur normale Credits.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. März 2016)

Geht auf jeden fall. Du kannst dann natürlich statt Schaden auch Stamina rollen. Oder eben den Wert so lange rollen bis er für dich hoch genug ist.


----------



## Arikus (30. März 2016)

Das heißt, ich kann mir die Blueprints für ein "Firearms" (Schaden) Equipment kaufen, dies herstellen und dann Firearms in Stamina tauschen?


----------



## Gimmick (30. März 2016)

Arikus schrieb:


> Das heißt, ich kann mir die Blueprints für ein "Firearms" (Schaden) Equipment kaufen, dies herstellen und dann Firearms in Stamina tauschen?



Ja, aber man kann auf einem Item nur eine Eigenschaft tauschen. 
Es wäre also besser zumindest bei der Haupteigenschaft direkt richtig zu craften um sich die eine Freiheit für was sinnloses zu halten


----------



## NotAnExit (30. März 2016)

KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> hey Leute, seit dem update, habe ich starkes nachlade der Texturen Problem, das dauert ewig bis die Texturen klar da sind, gerade am Boden und Autos fällt das sehr stark auf, wenn ich vor ein Auto stehe dauert das schon paar Sekunden



Bei mir auch. Ich hab schon mal 15-20 Sekunden vor einem Müllwagen gestanden, bis die Schrift kam. Auch z.B. die Karten in den Safehouses brauchen ihre Gedenksekunden. 

Ist jetzt kein Beinbruch und schadet dem Spielfluss ja nicht, aber manchmal nervt es schon. Aber schön zu sehen, dass ich nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem bin. Und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es vor dem letzten Patch nicht so war.

EDIT:

Anfangs wollte ich ja nie in die DZ, mittlerweile hab ich  Rang 35 und war zum großen Teil sogar ohne meinen Kumpel unterwegs.  Irgendwie macht der Nervenkitzel doch Laune. Und die Deppenquote ist  lange nicht so wie bei DayZ. Ich habe sehr viel Teamwork erlebt und ein  richtig großartiges Gefecht, als ich alleine gegen acht gelbe mit Boss  zu gange war (und gnadenlos aufgerieben worden wäre), als mir zwei  andere Spieler zu Hilfe kamen. Der anschließende Kampf war mit das  Beste, was ich je in Spielen erlebt habe.

Aber - ich hab ja schon recht gute Waffen, alles lila, M1 mit deutlich über 30K pro Schuss, eine Aug mit über 8K pro Schuss, diverse Sturmgewehre um den Dreh. Aber ich schieße mich dumm und dusselig bei den gelben Jungs in der DZ. Dann kommt ein anderer Spieler und ballert denen den Balken weg, dass mir die Kinnlade runter fällt. Wie machen die das?


----------



## Arikus (30. März 2016)

Das ist ganz einfach, die haben halt alles als 31er HE und nicht mehr lila.
Da sind in einem Dmg Build auch mal 200k DPS drin, dazu noch die passenden Talente auf den Waffen und ab geht die Post.


----------



## NotAnExit (30. März 2016)

Und da liegt mein Problem - wie komme ich an das Zeug. DZ1-3 geht ja noch, aber die droppen max. lila. Irgendwie habe ich im Moment das Gefühl, HE zu benötigen, um an HE zu kommen. Teufelskreis. Und die 2 Phoenix,, die mal einer fallen lässt, sind auch eher mau. Dazu der Hinweis, dass man max. 1000 Pheonix tragen kann, schon drollig. 

Ist schon bescheiden, wenn man nur einen Freund hat, der das Spiel zockt, dieser aber ständig Schicht arbeitet, so dass wir kaum zusammen spielen können. Alleine in der DZ ist schon stramm, so gegen gelbe mit named boss...


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. März 2016)

Arikus schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach, die haben halt alles als 31er HE und nicht mehr lila.
> Da sind in einem Dmg Build auch mal 200k DPS drin, dazu noch die passenden Talente auf den Waffen und ab geht die Post.



Dir ist aber klar das die DPS Kalkulation momentan völlig für den Arsch ist? Präzision wird höher in den Damage gewertet als Kritische-Trefferchance / Schaden obwohl die Waffen schon recht wenig sprayt. Stabi wird dagegen überhaupt nicht eingezählt, Talente gehen nich in die Klakulation mit rein... unterm Strich ist die Kalkulation völlig für den Arsch wenn ich schon Guides lese in denen nur empfohlen wird das nur Präzi gestackt werden soll  um mehr Schaden zu fahren .


----------



## MrSonii (30. März 2016)

@Dissi Woran soll man denn dann nun die Waffen auswählen? Wollte die Tage auch mal mit dem Spiel anfangen...


----------



## Arikus (30. März 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Dir ist aber klar das die DPS Kalkulation momentan völlig für den Arsch ist? Präzision wird höher in den Damage gewertet als Kritische-Trefferchance / Schaden obwohl die Waffen schon recht wenig sprayt. Stabi wird dagegen überhaupt nicht eingezählt, Talente gehen nich in die Klakulation mit rein... unterm Strich ist die Kalkulation völlig für den Arsch wenn ich schon Guides lese in denen nur empfohlen wird das nur Präzi gestackt werden soll  um mehr Schaden zu fahren .



Nur mit Präzision und Stabi kommt man aber nicht auf 200k dps.
Und wenn ein Spieler gelbe Gegner in wenigen Sekunden umhaut, dann ist da auch mehr als nur etwas Stabi und Präzision an der Waffe.

Mit einem richtigen DPS Build kann man auf Crit und Crit Dmg gehen, dazu noch etwas höhere Feuerrate und schon fällt selbst der stärkste Gegner sau schnell.

Btw, ich habe auch ein Video gesehen, bei dem ein Spieler voll auf Skills gegangen ist.
Alle 5 Sekunden eine Sticky Bomb, die selbst im CM einen Gegner mit nur einem Schuss umhaut.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (30. März 2016)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Und da liegt mein Problem - wie komme ich an das Zeug. DZ1-3 geht ja noch, aber die droppen max. lila. Irgendwie habe ich im Moment das Gefühl, HE zu benötigen, um an HE zu kommen. Teufelskreis. Und die 2 Phoenix,, die mal einer fallen lässt, sind auch eher mau. Dazu der Hinweis, dass man max. 1000 Pheonix tragen kann, schon drollig.



Für die Tagesmission auf Herausfordern gibt es 30 PC, einfach mit ein paar Randoms machen. Klappt erstaunlich häufiger, dauert nur meistens etwas länger als wenn man es mit Kumpeln macht. Kann man übrigens auch mehrfach machen  Ich hatte Glück und gleich beim ersten Mal eine Caduecus bekommen und stehe seitdem ganz gut dar. Die Talente sind echt spitze, ich kann Skills spammen ohne Ende. 

Momentan bin ich bei rund 2000/2000/2000 Skillstärke mit allem HE. Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Bisher habe ich nicht dass Gefühl, dass es reicht, um sich alleine mit lvl 32 Gegner anzulegen.


----------



## suddali (30. März 2016)

Hallo auch wenn mich viele hier jetzt Steinigen wollen, aber hier ein Resumée nach lvl 30 dz lvl 33 und die "besten" Waffen + gecraftetes High-End gear:

Auf das Spiel habe ich mich seit 3 Jahren sehr gefreut (marketing war von Ubi sehr fleißig).
Als ich das Spiel angefangen habe, sah es sehr vielversprechend aus, viele Missionen und man muss natürlich seine "Base" ausbauen.

Nun gut nach circa 20-25h Spielzeit und lvk 25 habe ich ersteinmal gemerkt, wie öde die Missionen sind, da es immer 3 Typen sind welche alle gleich, bis auf die Umgebung aufgebaut sind. Befreie die, suche das, helfe denen...

Okay, die erste Langeweile trat bereits hier auf an den ziemlich stupiden, nicht abwechslungsreichen Missionen.

Als ich dann lvl 30 erreicht hatte, freute ich mich auf das typische meeeeega Endcontent welches es so bei MMO's gibt. 
Tja Pustekuchen, alle Instanzen/dailys rauf und runtergefarmt in der Darkzone auch etwas euip gefarmt bis auf lvl 33 und auch hier gemerkt, wie langweilig es auf Dauer ist. 

Nun was mache ich jetzt, ich habe hier ein wirklich grafisch schönes MMO mit Shooterelementen aber leider Gottes (dlc's ala ubi, bzw. content rausgeschnitten um als dlcs zu verkaufen,war ja klar...) ohne wirklich durchdachtes Endgame...
Es wurde lange beworben...  es hat "Kurzzeitig" nun 4 Tage Spielzeit Spaß gemacht aber es FEHLT einfach zu viel, damit das Spiel auch noch NACH dem erreichen/erfarmen des "besten" euips zu spielen.. es ist einfach nurnoch "depperles" Spielerei..

Und nun zu den von den Entwicklern teils dummen Fehlern:

- Es gibt einige Kasper die einem nach dem Boss-Kill aus der Gruppe werfen, so kann man den Loot nicht einsammeln, und bekommt ihn auch nicht in seine Truhe, absolut dämlich von Ubisoft.
- Kein Votesystem in der Gruppe, dh Gruppenleiter macht was er will...
- Es ist zwar nett, mit allen Menschen aus der Welt spielen zu können, wenn diese Menschen aber nichteinmal der Englischen Sprache mächtig sind, macht aber das "teamwork" keinen Spaß.
- apropos teamwork, es wurde beworben, dass man einen heiler braucht, einer der die Kugeln fängt,etc.. und vorallem TEAMWORK...alles Blödsinn, wenn man nicht die dailys mit irgendwelchen 100k dps Kaspern macht, ist es ohne Probleme möglich ohne einen speziellen "Heiler oder Tank" ganz entspannt durchzukommen. Hier also nichtmal eine Herausforderung im Herausforderungsmodus.
- massiver Bug mit dem gecrafteten Rucksack der seit über 1 Woche nicht behoben wurde, obwohl dieser Spieler komplett ausschließt, dh sie können nichtmehr spielen, eine Sauerei von Ubisoft.
- viele,viele kleine verzeihbare Fehler, wie dass zB bei dem highend Holster mit dem 2%hp bonus, das Auffüllen der hp mal funktioniert, mal nicht
- richtig mies ist auch, dass selbst wenn ich solo spiele, teils der delay von Schuss bis Treffer und hp Abzug beim Gegner 1-3 Sekunden dauert.. das darf nicht sein.. 40-100ms bei einem MMO okay, aber nicht mehr!
- WO wird mir angzeigt, was genau mir jetzt meine Rüstung bringt, bzw. wie viel davon ich habe??
- Nach wie vor Cheater in der dz, Ubi juckt das seit der closed beta nicht die Bohne..
-Falschberechnungen/verbuggte Berechnung des DPS und HP Wertes...
- immernoch connection Probleme beim server login, oder sogar Fehler, bei welchen es heißt "server ist voll, bitte warten(bei grp join für daily)??!
- kein sli/cf support, traurig!..um die Grafik komplett auszureizen, und dann noch ordentlich fps zu haben.
- es gibt noch einige Punkte mehr, die ich aber nicht alle aufzähle..

...es ist Schade, dass Ubisoft es durch perfektes Marketing immer wieder schafft eine gute Idee perfekt zu vermarkten, dass jeder sagt "Will ich haben!", allerdings fällt dann das Ergebnis im ersten Moment gut aus, wer sich aber etwas "mehr" erhofft als ein 0815 MMO/Shooter der eine gewisse Langzeitmotivation bringen soll, wird hier wieder einmal enttäuscht...


----------



## suddali (30. März 2016)

@ Arikus

ganz einfach, die vector im Spiel craften, welche +dmg bei unter 15 Metern gibt, die ak47 schwarzmarkt craften und auch alle dmg items craften( die gelben) und schon haste mind 138k dmg, dann packste magazinerweiterungen+ crit rein und schon hauste die Jungs ganz schnell um...


----------



## NotAnExit (31. März 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Für die Tagesmission auf Herausfordern gibt es 30 PC, einfach mit ein paar Randoms machen. Klappt erstaunlich häufiger,



Genau das habe ich gestern abend mal probiert und ich hatte mir wirklich wenig Hoffnung gemacht. Aber ich wurde positiv überrascht. Ich habe diese Kraftwerksmission (die mit dem Timer gegen Ende) mit einem Random-Team gemacht.

Das war der pure Wahnsinn, ich ärgere mich, es nicht mitgeschnitten zu haben. Der Timer war unter einer Sekunde (kein Witz!), als einer aus dem Team das Ding beendet hat. Und dann kam im Voicechat nur noch "wohaaaa" und "No Way!" Danach kommen dann ja noch mehrere Wellen gelbe und drei Bosse, wir hatten zwei Heiler, ich hatte dieses Kritische-Treffer-Ding, ein anderer hatte irgendwas blaues, hab ich so gar nicht mitbekommen. Regelmäßig wurde gescannt und sobald mein Geschütz wieder aufgeladen war, hab ich das Ding geworfen. Dazu diese Schockgranaten auf die Bosse, in Kombination mit Geschütz sehr wirksam...

Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, gab Phoenixcredits und ein gelbes Holster. Leider hatte ich genau da schon ein gelbes.  Egal.


----------



## Spreed (31. März 2016)

Bin jetzt auch endlich 30 und muss sagen dass mir der Weg dorthin doch eine Menge Spaß gemacht hat.
Die 32h die ich bis jetzt gespielt hab sind echt schnell vergangen, das hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.

Gibt natürlich auch ein paar Sachen die mich stören:

- DMG und HP Kalkulation funktioniert überhaupt nicht
- Inventar ist unübersichtlich
- Keine Entfernungsangaben zu Gegnern (Woher soll ich Wissen wieviel 15m sind?)
- Einige Echos buggy

Habt ihr Seiten für gute Builds? Mir fehlen jetzt ein bisschen die Infos was man so an Gear für den Herausforderungsmodus haben sollte, welche Werte man anstreben sollte, woher man am besten Gear bekommt (Craft, DZ, Herausforderungsmodus), welche Waffen oder Traits sind besonders zu empfehlen und auch sonstige Infos wie: Was beeinflusst der Wert Fertigkeitsstärke alles?


----------



## uka (31. März 2016)

Spreed schrieb:


> Mir fehlen jetzt ein bisschen die Infos was man so an Gear für den Herausforderungsmodus haben sollte, welche Werte man anstreben sollte,


CM geht ja relativ einfach auch mit schlechten EQ, muss die Gruppe nur die richtigen Talente haben (Heilbox mit Ammofunktion, möglichst viele Varianten von Smartcover/Befestigung da die sich addieren wenn die nicht das gleiche Icon haben) und du solltest schon 40k hp haben, damit du nicht von einem Hit weg vom Fenster bist. 



Spreed schrieb:


> Was beeinflusst der Wert Fertigkeitsstärke alles?


Na die Fertigkeiten  - also Heilungsstärke, Schadensbuffs/Schadensdebuffs, Schadensresistens von Schilden, sonstige Buffstärken, Schaden von Sucherminen/Geschützen etc.


----------



## Thaurial (31. März 2016)

uka schrieb:


> CM geht ja relativ einfach auch mit schlechten EQ, muss die Gruppe nur die richtigen Talente haben (Heilbox mit Ammofunktion, möglichst viele Varianten von Smartcover/Befestigung da die sich addieren wenn die nicht das gleiche Icon haben) und du solltest schon 40k hp haben, damit du nicht von einem Hit weg vom Fenster bist.
> 
> 
> Na die Fertigkeiten  - also Heilungsstärke, Schadensbuffs/Schadensdebuffs, Schadensresistens von Schilden, sonstige Buffstärken, Schaden von Sucherminen/Geschützen etc.



40k ist aber arg wenig, ich hatte die Tage echt zu kämpfen mit Random gruppen.  Ich würde eher sagen man brauch mindestens:

60-90k DMG, 60k Life

Es ist ein Krampf, wenn im CM die Gegner nicht down gehen weil der Damage fehlt. Das artet dann in gewipe aus..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. März 2016)

Versteh gar nicht was ihr habt, CM ist sogar mit 3 Mann recht easy. Mit 4 gehts ein wenig schneller. 
Selbst der Timer reicht doch dicke aus, wir hatten mit 3 mann noch viel viel Zeit (ungefähr die Hälfte?). 

Wichtig ist eins, die passenden Fähigkeiten. Immer schön damage buff und Heilung in Kombination. 

Und schön Granaten benutzen, gibt extra Damage oder der Gegner ist bewegungsunfähig etc.  


Die täglichen "Herausforderungen" sind eigentlich ein Witz, das Endgame quasi nicht vorhanden. 
Hoffentlich kommt bald mal ein Patch oder DLC mit neuem Content, Raids die wirklich mal schwer sind wären Klasse.


----------



## Raising (31. März 2016)

naja die hp festzusetzten finde ich mist.. rüstung sollte man hier nich unterschätzen..  50% und 50-60k hp und man fällt schon nich mehr so leicht um


----------



## Thaurial (31. März 2016)

Raising schrieb:


> naja die hp festzusetzten finde ich mist.. rüstung sollte man hier nich unterschätzen..  50% und 50-60k hp und man fällt schon nich mehr so leicht um



ja das stimmt. 40k ist aber schon arg wenig, find ich. Ich hab jedenfalls mit random grp eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Klar geht das auch zu dritt, wenn man ohnehin schon voll ausgebaut ist und ne eingespielte Truppe. Aber da hat man sicher auch keine 40k HP mehr..


----------



## uka (31. März 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> 40k ist aber arg wenig, ich hatte die Tage echt zu kämpfen mit Random gruppen.  Ich würde eher sagen man brauch mindestens:
> 
> 60-90k DMG, 60k Life
> 
> Es ist ein Krampf, wenn im CM die Gegner nicht down gehen weil der Damage fehlt. Das artet dann in gewipe aus..



90k SPS und 60k Leben ist mit Lila-Ausrüstung ja eher nicht so verbreitet  - mehr ist natürlich immer besser, aber das ist dann auch schon Fortgeschritten. Rüstung und HP sind durch die Buffs aber zu vernachlässigen, da ist dann nachher der Schuss-Schaden oder die SPM wichtiger. SPS Kalkulation ist ja auch Verbuggt wie die Hölle.


----------



## loewe0887 (31. März 2016)

Ein kleiner Trick für alle.... Bin selbst nicht Stolz darauf das es so geht, aber wieso nicht.  

Hier der Link zu meinem Youtube- Channel.


The Division Loot Glitch Reloaded | Division fur Dummies | Deutsch / German - YouTube


----------



## Seet (31. März 2016)

Moin,
ist es eigentlich normal das sich der Zoom nie verändert egal ob ich ein 3x oder ein 12x Visier drauf geschraubt habe?
Ich kriege wenn ich ins Visier gehe nur einen minimalen Zoom im gegensatz zum normalen zielen, die Visiere unterscheiden sich optisch nur durch das Fadenkreuz.


----------



## chewara (31. März 2016)

Drücken sie TAB


----------



## Kiryu (31. März 2016)

Ist bei mir auch so, wird also leider normal sein...hab mich darüber auch schon gewundert.

Edit: Tab? Werde ich dann später mal probieren...danke!

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Seet (31. März 2016)

chewara schrieb:


> Drücken sie TAB



Ist klar, würde ich das nicht mahen würde ich ja keine unterschiedlichen Fadenkreuze sehen.

Ich visiere normal an, drücke Tab und komme damit ins Visier. Dort ist es aber vollkommen egal ich ein 3,5x oder 12x als mod auf der Waffe habe, ich kriege im gegensatz zum normalen Zielen mit rechter Maustaste einen Zoom von vlt 5-10%


----------



## Spreed (31. März 2016)

uka schrieb:


> CM geht ja relativ einfach auch mit schlechten EQ, muss die Gruppe nur die richtigen Talente haben (Heilbox mit Ammofunktion, möglichst viele Varianten von Smartcover/Befestigung da die sich addieren wenn die nicht das gleiche Icon haben) und du solltest schon 40k hp haben, damit du nicht von einem Hit weg vom Fenster bist.
> 
> 
> Na die Fertigkeiten  - also Heilungsstärke, Schadensbuffs/Schadensdebuffs, Schadensresistens von Schilden, sonstige Buffstärken, Schaden von Sucherminen/Geschützen etc.



Und wo farmt man sich das EQ dann?
In WoW gabs ja die Heroes um sich für Raids vorzubereiten oder Crafting durch Ruf farmen.

Aber woher nehm ich da Rezepte bzw. das EQ um überhaupt für CM tauglich zu sein?

Ich hab momentan ~58k dps und ~40k life. Stats wäre ich bei ca. 1800/1400/800. Gibts da ein optimales Ratio, oder versucht man sie auszugleichen? Oder doch komplett Build/Waffe abhängig?

Wodurch wird der normale Granaten DMG beeinflusst, durch dps?


----------



## Raising (31. März 2016)

kauf dir gelbe rezepte von phoenix credits.
die bekommst du durch z.b. den tägliche  missionen.
auf schwer sind die recht easy zu schaffen.
oder eben in der DZ bosse farmen.


----------



## Arikus (31. März 2016)

Ich habe 100k dps und etwas über 70k life und habe noch nicht eine CM gemacht.

Die Vorbereitung für die CMs sind die Hardmodes, dort gibt es lila 30er Equip und mit Glück 30er HE.
Dazu gibt es mit den Dailies die nötigen Phönix Credits, davon kann man sich erstmal in der BoO die gelben Blueprints kaufen (geben 31er HEs).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. März 2016)

Spreed schrieb:


> Und wo farmt man sich das EQ dann?
> In WoW gabs ja die Heroes um sich für Raids vorzubereiten oder Crafting durch Ruf farmen.
> 
> Aber woher nehm ich da Rezepte bzw. das EQ um überhaupt für CM tauglich zu sein?
> ...



Hast du noch blaues Equip oder wieso so schlechte Stats? 

Meine stats: 

26XX / 22XX/ 11XX 

Ergibt 130-170DPS (je nach Waffe) und 70-80K Health und 14k Fertigkeit. Dazu ein Rüstungswert von Knapp 60% (65% ist maximum).  


Allerdings auch alle Teile Highend, wobei das nicht viel ausmacht von den reinen Werten (Lila Teilweise sogar mehr, aber die Highend haben halt den Talente-Vorteil). 


Immer schön Blueprints kaufen (die in er Operationsbasis sind schon teilweise sehr gut) und die Gegenstände mehrmals herstellen bis man einen guten Roll erwischt hat.


----------



## NotAnExit (31. März 2016)

Ich komm auch noch nicht über ca. 80/80/14. Alles lila, ausser ein gelbes Holster. Ich kämpfe mich jetzt noch durch ein paar Herausfordernde, dann schau ich mich mal bei gelben Blaupausen um. 

Ich habe ein LP gesehen, da hatte der Ausstattung mit Lumpensammeln +105%. Kann das sein, oder habe ich ein Komma übersehen? Da hatte ich bislang max. +8%.


----------



## DonCoco (31. März 2016)

Das ist locker möglich, kenne einige die um die 200% Lumpensammeln rumlaufen. 
Also mit mehreren Sachen zusammen hoch gerechnet


----------



## iltisjim (31. März 2016)

Boar hattet ihr gestern auch so Probleme die HC Mission zu schaffen ist die schwieriger geworden?  Habe bestimmt 10 Anläufe allein für den Start gebraucht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. März 2016)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Boar hattet ihr gestern auch so Probleme die HC Mission zu schaffen ist die schwieriger geworden?  Habe bestimmt 10 Anläufe allein für den Start gebraucht



Wie gerade schon geschrieben, total easy sogar zu dritt. 
Wäre schön wenn sie etwas fordernder wäre, ist ja immerhin "Endgame". 


@ Lumpensammeln

Ja klar geht über 100. 
Ein Rucksack von mir hatte mal +65% Lumpensammeln. 
Meine Freunde achten da teilweise drauf über 100% zu haben. Im Endeffekt haben wir noch kein Vorteil daraus feststellen können.


----------



## Ash1983 (31. März 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Na die Fertigkeiten  - also Heilungsstärke, Schadensbuffs/Schadensdebuffs, Schadensresistens von Schilden, sonstige Buffstärken, Schaden von Sucherminen/Geschützen etc.



Auch die Dauer der Fertigkeiten wird erhöht, womit effektiv die Uptime massiv gesteigert werden kann; Pulse ist mit knapp 40.000 Spellpower quasi dauerhaft aktiv.


----------



## Young-Master (31. März 2016)

Hab ich das richtig interpretiert, dass der "Gesamt" wert bei der Fertigkeitsauswahl aussagt, wie gut die Fähigkeit mit eingerechneter Fähigkeitsstärke ist?


----------



## Spreed (31. März 2016)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Auch die Dauer der Fertigkeiten wird erhöht, womit effektiv die Uptime massiv gesteigert werden kann; Pulse ist mit knapp 40.000 Spellpower quasi dauerhaft aktiv.



Und "sieht" man wieviel Fähigkeitsstärke die Dauer oder den Schaden erhöht?


----------



## Ash1983 (31. März 2016)

Spreed schrieb:


> Und "sieht" man wieviel Fähigkeitsstärke die Dauer oder den Schaden erhöht?



Wäre mir nicht bekannt, sind wohl alles Erfahrungswerte. Interface ist definitiv zu stark an die Konsolensteuerung angepasst, da kann gern noch einiges verbessert werden, insbesondere bei der PC-Version.


----------



## azzih (31. März 2016)

So bin bisher auf lvl 19 und kann ein Zwischenfazit ziehen: Das Spiel macht eigentlich nur mit nem festen Mitspieler Spass, ansonsten ist es Ubisofttypisch wieder viel zu steril und repetitiv aufgebaut. Das Spiel besteht zu nem grossen Teil aus nicht gerade spannendem Grind, der sich nicht mal die Mühe gibt gut verpackt zu sein Gegnertypen sind viel zu wenige vorhanden und Bosskämpfe langweilen weil sie immer gleich  ablaufen. Die ganz coolen Coop-Missionen werden durch die immer gleichen Gegnerwellen und Bosse schon sehr stark entwertet. Das ganze Spiel macht den Eindruck als hätte massiv Zeit gefehlt ein gutes Gerüst auch spannend und abwechslungsreich zu verpacken.

Positiv möchte ich die ganz okaye KI hervorheben und den Koop Aspekt. Die Darkzone hingegen ist nicht ansatzweise so spannende wie ein DayZ oder Breaking Point, viel zu grindlastig aufgebaut und wieder auch gutes Potential verschenkt.


----------



## Kashura (1. April 2016)

wer den Stream gestern nicht gucken konnte, Englisch kann und wissen möchte was da los war und was es neues gibt:

The Division Incursions UPDATE: Falcon Lost underground lair and Dark Zone content reveal | Gaming | Entertainment | Daily Express


----------



## defPlaya (1. April 2016)

Zwei Fragen. Ich bin jetzt bei Lvl 26. und möchte die magischen 30 erreichen! Muss ich jetzt alle Nebenmissionen und die Kämpfe absolvieren, um weiter aufzusteigen oder gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

Wenn ich abgeschlossene Missionen erneut auf schwer Spiele, bekomme ich dann wieder Erfahrungspunkte oder nur Credits?

VG!


----------



## Raising (1. April 2016)

versuch macht klug 
xp bekommst du halt wenigstens fürs killen


----------



## defPlaya (1. April 2016)

Wozu gibt es das Forum haha   Ja aber dann brauche ich ja unverhältnismäßig lange um hochzusteigen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. April 2016)

Eigentlich nur alle Missionen (Story) abeschließen und du bist 30. 

Alternativ kannst du auch leicht gezogen werden, muss nur nen Kumpel mit lvl 30 ein Spiel aufmachen mit einer Schweren Mission und schon bekommst mehr XP. 
Aber 30 zu werden ist eigentlich kein Ding und man muss dafür auch nicht grinden.


----------



## blautemple (1. April 2016)

Eben, einfach die Nebenmissionen machen und gut ist, das dürfte nicht allzu lange dauern.


----------



## NotAnExit (1. April 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Aber 30 zu werden ist eigentlich kein Ding



Ja, das ging wirklich noch, aber nächstes Jahr werde ich 40 und davor graust es mir! 

Aber im Ernst, Lvl.30 im SP war sogar für mich kein Problem. 

An die Profis - ich habe einige (normale) Credits angespart und mein Hitec-Händler hat ein gelbes "Pakhan"-LMG. Sieht aus wie eine AK und hat auch nur ein 30er Mag, aber die Talente sehen nett aus. Lohnt sich das Ding? Weil speichern und probieren ist ja nicht...


----------



## uka (1. April 2016)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Ja, das ging wirklich noch, aber nächstes Jahr werde ich 40 und davor graust es mir!
> 
> Aber im Ernst, Lvl.30 im SP war sogar für mich kein Problem.
> 
> An die Profis - ich habe einige (normale) Credits angespart und mein Hitec-Händler hat ein gelbes "Pakhan"-LMG. Sieht aus wie eine AK und hat auch nur ein 30er Mag, aber die Talente sehen nett aus. Lohnt sich das Ding? Weil speichern und probieren ist ja nicht...



Ich Zitiere dazu mal jeden mit dem ich je gespielt habe "die Pakhan ist schei**" .


----------



## Mattix (1. April 2016)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> An die Profis - ich habe einige (normale) Credits angespart und mein Hitec-Händler hat ein gelbes "Pakhan"-LMG. Sieht aus wie eine AK und hat auch nur ein 30er Mag, aber die Talente sehen nett aus. Lohnt sich das Ding? Weil speichern und probieren ist ja nicht...



Hab sie zwar nie ausprobiert, würde aber aufgrund der Talente meinen das die für den Anfang ganz brauchbar sein sollte wenn man noch keine HE-Waffen hat. Sinnvoller wäre es aber, sich eine Blaupause in der BoO zu kaufen z.B. für die AK oder die Liberator bei PC-Händler. Weiterer Punkt ist, das die Credits grad eh nicht zu gebrauchen sind außer vielleicht lila Equip rerollen.


----------



## Raising (1. April 2016)

meine meinung zu der waffe ist.. für ein frischen 30er gut.. später wird sie ehh ausgetauscht.


----------



## iltisjim (1. April 2016)

Ich habe seid heute das Problem das ich die täglichen nicht machen kann da ich in der warte Schlange bin auf Platz 3067?  Ist das ein Bug oder was? Hatte mein System gestern neu aufgesetzt vll ist das wichtig. Beim schreiben hier ist die zahl auf 3000 geschrumpft


----------



## NotAnExit (1. April 2016)

*@Pakhan*



uka schrieb:


> Ich Zitiere dazu mal jeden mit dem ich je gespielt habe "die Pakhan ist schei**" .



Hm, ich habe ähnliche Stats wie der Typ in dem Video und wie der mit dem Teil die Gegner weg haut, das schaffe ich mit keiner meiner Waffen (alle lila).

The Division: Pakhan High End LMG Weapon Review! - YouTube


----------



## DonCoco (1. April 2016)

Die Phakan ist eine reine npc Waffe, dafür top. Im pvp Flop.


----------



## NotAnExit (1. April 2016)

Im Pvp bin ich selbst schon Flop. Von daher egal. 

Ich suche halt was gegen Elite und speziell für die Daylies auf herausfordernd.


----------



## defPlaya (1. April 2016)

Ok dann versuche ich erstmal die Nebenmissionen zu spielen. Habe mich nur gewundert, weile diese ja "nur" +-50.000 xp geben und der Punkteabstand zum nächsten Level sehr groß ist. Aber danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Gimmick (1. April 2016)

DonCoco schrieb:


> Die Phakan ist eine reine npc Waffe, dafür top. Im pvp Flop.



Jop, so ist das.


NotAnExit schrieb:


> Im Pvp bin ich selbst schon Flop. Von daher egal.
> 
> Ich suche halt was gegen Elite und speziell für die Daylies auf herausfordernd.



Im PvE ist die Pakhan gut. Vorallem ist sie auch relativ präzise. 
Spiele jetzt ne ganze Weile hauptsächlich just for fun mit einer recht guten Vector als Hauptwaffe und Pakhan als Zweitwaffe. Die Vector hat zwar mehr DPS und dadurch auch mehr Burstdamage, aber mit der Pakhan kann ich relativ locker zwei - ich nenne sich mal "Standardgegner" - mit einem Magazin, auch auf größere Distanz, wegballern. Macht auf jedenfall Spaß 

Außerdem kostet sie nur Credits insofern braucht man sich da finde ich garnichts groß überlegen ob sich das lohnt. Hab mir die Pakhan gekauft und zwei mal meine ganzen Credits am Händler für Mats verballert, weil ich zu faul zum sammlen war und hab wieder um die 400k.

Bei der ganzen DPS-Rechnerei auch immer bedenken, dass Schaden vs Elite und Bonusschaden gegen Rüstung nicht mit einberechnet werden. Außerdem erhöhen Präzision und Stabilität die DPS, was nicht unbedingt Sinn macht. Und es werden Werte wie 9% Critchance bei den ersten Kugeln eines Magazins falsch eingerechnet und 13% Critchance gegen Ziele außerhalb der Deckung überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt. Die ScreenDPS immer ein wenig kritisch sehen.

The Division DPS Calculator

Hier kann man selber ein bisschen rechnen. Headshotchance lässt sich bei bewegten Zielen etc. auch imo schlecht schätzen.


----------



## azzih (1. April 2016)

Was sind eigentlich gute Waffen für PVP, müssten doch eigentlich so SMG Dinger sein mit schneller Schussfrequenz oder?


----------



## DonCoco (1. April 2016)

Davon gesehen das Zeit beim richtigen pvp Gefecht Leben kostet. Sturmgewehre, da sie bei richtiger Handhabung auf kurz bis Mittel gleich viel Schaden machen. Man kann sie auch umbauen das sie auf lang gleich viel Schaden machen aber das macht ja nicht jeder. Von den Sturmgewehren würde ich sagen die AK. Dabei ist aber nicht immer die sps so ausschlaggebend sondern, was man für ein spielertyp ist u. Das die Waffe dazu die passenden Talente hat u. Aktiviert sind 

Edit: wer schnell u. Gut mit Visier Zielen kann, sollte auch ne sniper in Erwägung ziehen, bei richtigen stats, kann man damit One Hit schaffen.


----------



## Gimmick (1. April 2016)

Also langsam entwickel ich schon einen leichten Hass auf das Craftingsystem. Es kommt einfach keine gute Sniper und keine gute Maske bei rum


----------



## azzih (1. April 2016)

Was eigentlich die Sniper mit dem meistne Schadne pro Schuss. Hab bisher die SPS, die HK417 und sone Antike M1A  gehabt und da hat höchstens die SPS nennenswerten Schaden gemacht. Meine aktuelle 417 macht gefühlt nicht mehr Schaden als nen AK Sturmgewehr


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2016)

Die 416 ist ja auch nen normales Sturmgewehr. Ist als P416 G3 Sonderanfertigung meine Hauptwaffe.

Als 2. Waffe hab ich die SRS.


----------



## Arikus (1. April 2016)

Den meisten Schaden wirst du bei einer M44 haben.


----------



## Fireb0ng (1. April 2016)

Ganz toll habe den Nvidia Treiber aktualisiert weil ich Grafikfehler hatte. Mit dem aktuellen Treiber habe ich mich wohl nicht verbessert, Grafik lief vorher auf hoch (hatte auch nichts geändert oder verändert) jetzt habe ich Mäusekino mit 15 FPS Da muss ich wohl Systemwiederherstellung machen


----------



## NotAnExit (1. April 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Außerdem kostet sie nur Credits insofern braucht man sich da finde ich garnichts groß überlegen ob sich das lohnt. Hab mir die Pakhan gekauft



Ich hab sie auch mal gekauft und gerade bei den HC Dailys und gegen Gelbe in der DZ finde ich sie wirklich gut. Hatte nun auch endlich genug Phoenix für die Liberator. Die finde ich mal richtig gut, lila Gegner fallen damit wirklich schnell.


----------



## iltisjim (2. April 2016)

Gibt es einen Highend panzer zum craften?  Ich finde einfach nichts zum kaufen und gedropt hat auch noch keiner einen


----------



## Bu11et (2. April 2016)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Highend panzer zum craften?  Ich finde einfach nichts zum kaufen und gedropt hat auch noch keiner einen



Ein Panzer bei The Division wäre mir neu, würde ich auch gern haben .

Fals du Schutzwesten meinst, jaa da gibts für jedes Hauptattribute eine Blaupause (ich meine beim Phönixhändler in der DZ 06?).


----------



## iltisjim (2. April 2016)

Ah ok dafür muss ich bestimmt erst 30 werden


----------



## DonCoco (2. April 2016)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Ah ok dafür muss ich bestimmt erst 30 werden


50


----------



## loewe0887 (2. April 2016)

[size=+1]*Das neuste Video auf unserem Youtube-Channel*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1JNFhqV6n2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Coole Sache, Schaut es euch an.... [/size]​​


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2016)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Ah ok dafür muss ich bestimmt erst 30 werden



Level 30 und Rang 50.

Das mit dem Lootpick hat bei mir nur in der DZ geklappt.


----------



## loewe0887 (2. April 2016)

Klappt aber außerhalb auch....


----------



## kero81 (2. April 2016)

loewe0887 schrieb:


> [SIZE=+1]*Das neuste Video auf unserem Youtube-Channel*
> Video aus Zitat entfernt...
> 
> 
> Coole Sache, Schaut es euch an.... ​[/SIZE]



Ich schreibs eigentlich bei Youtube auch unter fast jedes Video von Division welches über das Thema Looten geht: "Echt erbärmlich das in jedem Video Glitches u. Exploits ausgenutzt werden!" 

Bekommt ihr das ohne glitches nicht mehr hin, oder is das gerade IN und beschert eurem Kanal tolle, knuffige Klicks?! Alle schimpfen über die vielen Cheater, aber über Glitchuser oder Exploiter meckert iwie keiner...


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2016)

Kommt ja darauf an, ob es zum Nachteil von den anderen ist. Wenn einer extrem viel Schaden macht und fast unsterblich ist, stört das deutlich mehr in der Darkzone.


----------



## NotAnExit (3. April 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn einer extrem viel Schaden macht und fast unsterblich ist, stört das deutlich mehr in der Darkzone.



Gestern hatte ich zwei solche Spezis in der DZ. Haben alles und jeden umgemäht, aber selbst kaum Schaden genommen. Ich war eine Sekunde aus der Deckung und tot. Glücklicherweise hat bislang das PvE-Teamplay überwogen, so dass ich trotzdem noch recht gerne in die DZ gehe.

Aber mit meinem Gear komme ich nicht weiter. Ich hänge bei knapp 80K/80K/15K. Und lese dauernd von 150K/150K. Ich mache schon so oft wie möglich Herausforderungen, gehe (alleine, hab ja momentan niemanden) in die DZ, sammele gelbe Items und Phoenix, aber ich komme nicht weiter. Wie zum Geier soll ich da auf über 100K kommen? In die DZ06? Ja klar, alleine wird es mit meinen Stats ab der DZ03 schon zum Selbstmordkommando. Gegen gelbe ohnehin, weil meine Stats ja so niedrig sind. Ich bräuchte also besseres Gear für bessere Stats. Um an dieses Gear zu kommen, sind meine Stats aber zu gering. Finde den Fehler... kotzt mich eh an, in einer 4er-Randomgruppe bei den Dailys immer der mit dem wenigsten Damage zu sein.


----------



## Bu11et (3. April 2016)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich zwei solche Spezis in der DZ. Haben alles und jeden umgemäht, aber selbst kaum Schaden genommen. Ich war eine Sekunde aus der Deckung und tot. Glücklicherweise hat bislang das PvE-Teamplay überwogen, so dass ich trotzdem noch recht gerne in die DZ gehe.
> 
> Aber mit meinem Gear komme ich nicht weiter. Ich hänge bei knapp 80K/80K/15K. Und lese dauernd von 150K/150K. Ich mache schon so oft wie möglich Herausforderungen, gehe (alleine, hab ja momentan niemanden) in die DZ, sammele gelbe Items und Phoenix, aber ich komme nicht weiter. Wie zum Geier soll ich da auf über 100K kommen? In die DZ06? Ja klar, alleine wird es mit meinen Stats ab der DZ03 schon zum Selbstmordkommando. Gegen gelbe ohnehin, weil meine Stats ja so niedrig sind. Ich bräuchte also besseres Gear für bessere Stats. Um an dieses Gear zu kommen, sind meine Stats aber zu gering. Finde den Fehler... kotzt mich eh an, in einer 4er-Randomgruppe bei den Dailys immer der mit dem wenigsten Damage zu sein.



Lässt sich ändern, wie heißt du bei Uplay? Fals genau so wie hier im Forum, hab ich dir schon mal ne Anfage geschickt. Mit etwas Glück machen wir dich in einer Woche DZ 06 ready .


----------



## NotAnExit (3. April 2016)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Mit etwas Glück machen wir dich in einer Woche DZ 06 ready .



Nett gemeint, aber ich kann eben auch nicht so oft, Arbeit, Hobbies, etc. 

Ach so - ich heiße "Alreadytakenusr"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Und seit dem letzten Patch nervt es schon des öfteren. Verbindungsprobleme, kann nicht zu einer Gruppe connecten, in die Map fallen, am Lincoln Tunnel geht das Tor nicht auf, Texturen bauen sich nicht auf, Sound wird leiser...


----------



## DKK007 (3. April 2016)

War gestern auch von einem umgenietet wurden. Dabei waren wir zu zweit. 

Bin Level 29 und hab alles in Lila. 50k SPS, 36K Leben, 15k Fertigkeiten.


----------



## NotAnExit (3. April 2016)

Das hatten wir auch schon. Zu zweit auf den Typen geschossen, was ihn aber nicht wirklich interessiert hat. Hat uns dann problemlos nieder gemacht. Da merkt man die Stufen- und Statsunterschiede gewaltig. Wir sind daher wieder zu unserer Wegrenntaktik zurück. Hat sich bewährt. "Oh, roter Totenkopf- lauuuuuf!"


----------



## Bu11et (3. April 2016)

Ich will ja niemanden schlecht reden, aber das ist im Momment einer der Hauptproblemme bei dem Spiel. Spieler die kaum Zeit investieren, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, werden mit "Freaks" konfrontiert, was sich im PvP eben zum Frust entwickelt. 
Aber da braucht man sich halt nicht mehr wundern bzw. dem Spiel die Schuld geben. Ubisoft hat keinen Einfluss darauf wer wie viel Zeit ins Spiel investiert. Aber die könnten dafür sorgen, dass mit dem kommenden Gearsystem das Matchmaking fairer aufgeteilt wird.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (3. April 2016)

Es hängt in der Dark Zone auch viel vom Gameplay ab. In Kämpfen viel bewegen, Granaten und Skills nutzen. Hatte heute mehrere minutenlange Kämpfe, weil der Gegner sowas auch drauf hatten.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (3. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In PVP  bashe ich zwei Gegner  alleine weg 

Mit 190K SPS und mit 80K Leben kann ich auch hin und her switschen.


----------



## DonCoco (3. April 2016)

SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kommt auf die Gegner an


----------



## SchlimmFinger (4. April 2016)

Da hast du auch recht. Manche fallen um wie Fliegen manche Kämpfen wie Zeus und die ganzen harten zerlegen mich auch


----------



## D4rkResistance (4. April 2016)

Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl das viele Leute in der Dark Zone hacken. Die Unterschiede was Gegenspieler an Schaden fressen und an Schaden austeilen ist teilweise einfach nur unglaubwürdig. Zum einen hast du Leute, denen du 6 DMR Headshots drückst und sie liegen am Boden. Dann hast du Leute, denen schießt du 10x mit der gleichen Waffe in den Kopf und sie verlieren vielleicht 1/20stel ihres Lebens. Denkst dir dann: "Gut, hat er halt viel Rüstung und Lebenspunkte geskillt"...Dennoch bist du nach nem halben Vector-Mag von ihm down und denkst dir nur "Wat? Nicht möglich!?"

Ich habe momentan mein komplettes Inventar auf gelb. Bis auf meine beiden Primärwaffen (noch lila). Hab bislang einfach keine besseren gefunden. Sind einmal die M1A Socom (139k SPS, 43k Damage, 120k HS-Damage, bis zu 380k HS-Krit, 19 Mag) und die LVOA-C (124k SPS, 7k Damage, 19k HS-Damage, 34k HS-Krit, 1060 SPM, 56 Mag). Lebenspunkte sind irgendwo bei 79k, Fertigkeitenstärke bei 12k. 

Bin gestern mit meinen Jungs mal auf "Manhunt" gegangen. Das erste Mal, seit der Beta 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pToRtf3chrk


----------



## DonCoco (4. April 2016)

Das Gefühl hab ich auch teilweise. 2 cheater hab ich schon zu 100% getroffen.  Bei anderen ist es nur Vermutung. Aber das gute ist man bekommt im Team auch cheater tot. Weil das Leben ist serverseitig gespeichert. Sie können zwar alles auf Leben u. Rüstung stellen u. Dann den waffenschaden cheaten. Sind aber halt noch sterblich.


----------



## labernet (4. April 2016)

ist schon schlimm geworden, fast jeden tag mind. 1 cheater in der DZ gefunden :/


----------



## DonCoco (4. April 2016)

Wo ich aber auch sagen muss bei manchen vermutet man es nur u. Sie sind vllt einfach nur gut.
Kenn auch 2 Freaks. Die sind 2mann Armee. Sind eingespielt, ergänzen sich von den Fähigkeiten super. Können damage von über 1mio machen. Es gibt halt auch einfach Leute die noch besser ausgestattet sind u. Das Spiel beherrschen.


----------



## labernet (4. April 2016)

3 schüsse mit der AK gegen 100k hp und max armor?

das ist definitiv ein cheat.


----------



## DonCoco (4. April 2016)

labernet schrieb:


> 3 schüsse mit der AK gegen 100k hp und max armor?
> 
> das ist definitiv ein cheat.


Man kann halt sein damage pushen, der Charakter ist teils Client u. Teils Server gespeichert. 
Ich habe z.b. AK mit ca. 175sps, 103k Leben mit 65% Rüstung (max), 13k Fähigkeiten. Wenn ich auf die richtigen Leute treffe, bin ich auch nach 1-3 Schüssen tot. Da frag ich mich auch wie das geht.


----------



## NotAnExit (4. April 2016)

SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> In PVP  bashe ich zwei Gegner  alleine weg
> 
> Mit 190K SPS und mit 80K Leben kann ich auch hin und her switschen.



Wie / wann / wo zum Geier komme ich denn an eine AK-74 mit 12.7K Schaden? Bzw. an die Blaupause. Das höchste der Gefühle, was ich momentan habe, ist die Liberator und da schaffe ich gesamt 85K, wo du 208K hast.

Mit so was würde ich auch in den Random-Teams nicht da stehen, wie Klein-Doofi mit den Holzwaffen...


----------



## labernet (4. April 2016)

DonCoco schrieb:


> Man kann halt sein damage pushen, der Charakter ist teils Client u. Teils Server gespeichert.
> Ich habe z.b. AK mit ca. 175sps, 103k Leben mit 65% Rüstung (max), 13k Fähigkeiten. Wenn ich auf die richtigen Leute treffe, bin ich auch nach 1-3 Schüssen tot. Da frag ich mich auch wie das geht.



ganz einfach, toggle on, bum tod, toggle off.

und ich hab schon einiges in der DZ erlebt, deshalb kommt mir sowas mit den 3 Schüssen von ner AK recht seltsam vor, bzw eigentlich unmöglich. Von ner M44 oder evtl Shotgun hätte ich evtl noch geglaubt, aber eine AK? ne, nicht wirklich.

leider gibt es inzwischen zu viele, die cheaten in dem Game und es gibt einfach keine simple Möglichkeit, solche personen zu melden ( vorallem wenn der Name schon lIlIlIlI ist)


----------



## iltisjim (4. April 2016)

Ich finde eh Wahnsinn das lvln bin jetzt erst auf Rang 30 ich weiß garnicht wie ich es schaffen soll 50 zu werden


----------



## labernet (4. April 2016)

normalerweise kann man in dz01 und dz02 recht ruhig seine runden drehen und NPC's farmen bis man auf level50DZ kommt.

was mir noch auffällt, ist dass die DZ teilweise recht leer ist und man nicht so oft auf andere Agents trifft (leider), kommt wohl auch von der limitation der Server denk ich mal (oft genug kommts vor, dass unsere komplette gruppe server transferiert wird)


----------



## D4rkResistance (4. April 2016)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Ich finde eh Wahnsinn das lvln bin jetzt erst auf Rang 30 ich weiß garnicht wie ich es schaffen soll 50 zu werden


Hängt halt davon ab, wie viele Spielstunden du schon hast. Hab das Spiel die ersten 2 Wochen krass gesuchtet (~6 Std. nach der Arbeit pro Tag)...inzwischen zocke ich noch jeden zweiten/dritten Tag mal für 2-3 Stunden. Habe jetzt insgesamt irgendwas bei 130 Spielstunden und bin DZ-Level 58. 

Was ich inzwischen teilweise an XP brauche, um ins nächste Level zu kommen...einfach nur krank! Könnt euch dazu mal den Stream-Cut in meinem vorigen Post anschauen. Da haben wir am Ende nen Manhunt überlebt und man hat brutal viel XP bekommen...was aber nicht ausgereicht hat, um von Level 57 auf 58 zu kommen, obwohl ich bereits 5/6tel von Level 57 erreicht hatte. Und mit jedem Level steigen die nötigen XP exponentiell an. Bezweifle, das ich jemals Level 99 erreichen werde.


----------



## Gimmick (4. April 2016)

labernet schrieb:


> 3 schüsse mit der AK gegen 100k hp und max armor?
> 
> das ist definitiv ein cheat.



Das denke ich auch 



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Wie / wann / wo zum Geier komme ich denn an eine AK-74 mit 12.7K Schaden? Bzw. an die Blaupause. Das höchste der Gefühle, was ich momentan habe, ist die Liberator und da schaffe ich gesamt 85K, wo du 208K hast.
> 
> Mit so was würde ich auch in den Random-Teams nicht da stehen, wie Klein-Doofi mit den Holzwaffen...



Rein für PvE gibts auch Stats wie Schaden gegen Rüstung und Schaden gegen Elite, die viel ausmachen, aber nicht eingerechnet werden. 
Also je nachdem was du machst besser auf die Stats achten, als auf die Anzeige.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. April 2016)

Außerdem ist das meiste was DPS anhebt einfach nur Präzision. Kann also sein das die 200dps ak eben weniger damage macht als deine, wenn rein auf Präzision gestackt wurde. 

Übrigens steigen die Sps der Waffen mit dem eigenen Waffernwert. Also der Grundwert der Waffe wächst mit.


----------



## iltisjim (4. April 2016)

Wie lvl man denn effektiv? Ich Rennen zb in den ersten 4 Zonen Rum und kill halt die Bots die übrig sind. Zocke meist allein in der Dark Zone


----------



## robbe (4. April 2016)

Hat einer von euch schonmal vom Problem eines verschwundenen Charackters gehört?

Wollten gestern Abend ne Runde zocken, bei meinem Kumpel war aber einfach der Charackter verschwunden. Es war kein Slot mehr belegt, er hatte nur die Möglichkeit einen neuen zu erstellen. Hab uns dumm und dämlich gegoogelt, aber scheinbar ist dies kein bekanntes Problem.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (4. April 2016)

Ehrlich ich Cheate nicht.


----------



## DonCoco (4. April 2016)

SchlimmFinger schrieb:


> Ehrlich ich Cheate nicht.


Wie kommst du darauf jetzt?


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. April 2016)

DonCoco schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf jetzt?



Er hat durch Präzi stacken unendlich viel Damage auf seiner Waffe die im nichts verpufft wie sollte er denn nicht cheaten .


----------



## Spreed (5. April 2016)

Hab gestern meine erste CM mit Randoms gemacht.

Da war ein Typ dabei, der hat diese gelben Typen niedergemetzelt wie nichts.
Anscheinend hatte er auch eine irres Selfheal und Rüstung. Sah sein Leben kaum runter gehen, und wenn doch, dann hat er sich recht zügig wieder rauf geheilt.
Gibts einen Stat für Selfheal? Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass er dauernd seine Skills ready hatte. Bilde mir aber ein dauernd so ein grünes Funkeln bei ihm gesehen zu haben.
Im Lincoln Tunnel, dort wo die Frau die Bombe entschärft, haben wir einen Gegner leben lassen. So nen Typen mit Granaten Symbol. Den hat er alleine "getankt", sprich ist vor ihm auf und ab gehüpft wie in Irrer ohne wirklich schaden zu nehmen.

Ich bin zwar ******* equipt, aber das kam mir bissl seltsam vor.
Daher die Frage, kann man so gut equipt sein, oder waren da bissl was illegales dabei?

Er hat V1noM geheißen... Es gibt ja leider kein Amory =/


----------



## labernet (5. April 2016)

Es gibt derzeit ein Talent auf Masken, das verbuggt ist. Das heilt dann 2% pro Sekunde für solange man am Leben ist, sobald man ein Statuseffekt auf sich hatte (Verbrennen, geflasht etc.)


----------



## D4rkResistance (6. April 2016)

Hab gestern Abend mal nen Streamcut aus meinem "The Division"-Stream, von Montagabend, auf Youtube geuppt. Habe mit zwei Kumpels die Russische Konsulat-Mission auf herausfordernd gezockt. Sind anfürsich ganz gut durchgekommen. Oder was meint ihr? Gibt's Verbesserungstipps? 
PS: Ja der Anfang war ein wenig holprig...hab den verdammten Alarm vergessen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndXVXufso6s


----------



## Daschar (6. April 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Gibt's Verbesserungstipps?


Ihr solltet besser Kommunizieren dann wäre sowas wie bei 1:55 nicht passiert^^  Ansonsten gut gelaufen, ist ja nur ein Spiel.


----------



## azzih (7. April 2016)

Gerade Daily Russisches Konsulat gespielt, wieder unendlich mittendrin durch den Boden gefallen. So macht das wirklich Null Bock.
Dazu funktioniert das Teleport zum Spieler quasi nie und mittlerweile auch das eh schlecht funktionierende GPS System bei manchen Wegpunkten gar nicht mehr.


----------



## rockero (7. April 2016)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Wie lvl man denn effektiv? Ich Rennen zb in den ersten 4 Zonen Rum und kill halt die Bots die übrig sind. Zocke meist allein in der Dark Zone



Man kann auf seiner Ausrüstung auf erhöhte XP achten und in der Nähe des Bryant Park bleiben. Dort sind sehr viele NPCs unterwegs, die man nach und nach killen kann.
So ging es bei mir relativ schnell um über DZ lvl 50 zu kommen.


----------



## rockero (7. April 2016)

Spreed schrieb:


> Hab gestern meine erste CM mit Randoms gemacht.
> 
> Da war ein Typ dabei, der hat diese gelben Typen niedergemetzelt wie nichts.
> Anscheinend hatte er auch eine irres Selfheal und Rüstung. Sah sein Leben kaum runter gehen, und wenn doch, dann hat er sich recht zügig wieder rauf geheilt.
> ...



Zu der Maske gibt es auch noch ein Waffentalent bei dem man durch kritische Treffer geheilt wird.
Ich hatte letztens aber auch einen Mitspieler in der Gruppe, der bei seiner Sniper eine Schussrate wie ich bei meiner SMG habe, nur das der Schaden sehr viel höher war.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (7. April 2016)

Guten Tag,

habe mir gestern auch The Division geholt. Leider war ich gleich am Anfang heftig enttäuscht. Soviele Bugs habe ich in letzter Zeit selten in einem Spiel zu Gesicht bekommen.

Jetzt stecke in an der Stelle fest wo wahrscheinlich viele Probleme hatten... wenn man die letzte Mission in Brooklyn abgeschlossen hat und im Prolog von einem anderen Heli gerettet wird. Nachdem man an der Brücke vorbei fliegt wird der Bildschirm schwarz und es kommt eine Lade-Symbol... nach einiger Zeit bricht er mit dem Fehler "Delta 20000988" ab... angeblich soll man das durch Port-Weiterleitungen lösen können. Da bin ich aber persönlich sehr vorsichtig.

Hier mal der Link zur angeblichen Lösung: Verbindungsprobleme bei The Division auf dem PC - The Division - PC - Ubisoft Customer Support Site

Ich bin immer der Meinung gewesen, dass ein Spiel das Port-Forwards benötigt nicht gut sein kann... jetzt ist die Frage: Hat das jemand gemacht? Gibt es einen alternativen Lösungsvorschlag?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (7. April 2016)

Bei mir war es so, dass jedes Mal nach der Heli-Sequenz das Spiel abgstürzt ist. Die Lösung war in uplay rechtszuklicken auf Das Division Logo und die Spieldateien zu überprüfen. Dann wurden rund 10GB neu geladen und es ging.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (7. April 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Bei mir war es so, dass jedes Mal nach der Heli-Sequenz das Spiel abgstürzt ist. Die Lösung war in uplay rechtszuklicken auf Das Division Logo und die Spieldateien zu überprüfen. Dann wurden rund 10GB neu geladen und es ging.



Das funktioniert bei mir nicht. Habe das Spiel über Steam gekauft und musste dann mein Uplay miteinander verbinden. Wenn ich das unter Steam mache, sagt er das alles okay sei.


----------



## Faramir (8. April 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Gerade Daily Russisches Konsulat gespielt, wieder unendlich mittendrin durch den Boden gefallen. So macht das wirklich Null Bock.
> Dazu funktioniert das Teleport zum Spieler quasi nie und mittlerweile auch das eh schlecht funktionierende GPS System bei manchen Wegpunkten gar nicht mehr.


Ich hoffe doch sehr das dies mit dem Patch am kommenden Dienstag endlich behoben wird.


----------



## chewara (8. April 2016)

ich war gestern eingesperrt im russischen konsulat  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (8. April 2016)

chewara schrieb:


> ich war gestern eingesperrt im russischen konsulat


Jeder, wie er's verdient! 

Hab hier übrigens noch ein weiteren Streamcut für euch. Ist ebenfalls im Stream von Montagabend entstanden. WarrenGate-Kraftwerk auf "schwer"...wenngleich ich mich ernsthaft frage, was für die Entwickler "schwer" bedeutet!? Sind da buchstäblich einfach nur durchgerannt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezc9ME52VNs


----------



## 14Hannes88 (8. April 2016)

Bei meinem Fehler hat nun das löschen der state.cfg geholfen und es funktionierte genau einen Tag. Jetzt sagt er mir das mein Konto derzeit nicht verfügbar sei...


----------



## D4rkResistance (8. April 2016)

Moin zusammen, hab mal mehrere kleine Fragen zu den Waffen-Attributen. Vielleicht kann mir die hier jemand genauer beantworten:

*1. SPS / Schaden:* Wie wichtig sind SPS? Sollte man überhaupt danach gehen oder sind diese Werte eigentlich völlig irrelevant, wenn man bei einer Sniper zum Beispiel eh überwiegend auf den Kopf schießt und die SPS damit direkt hinfällig werden, da die Sniper mit bspw. 50k SPS viel mehr Schaden anrichtet, als eine AK mit hoher Feuerrate aber 80k SPS? Gibt hier irgendjemand etwas auf SPS-Werte?

*2. Lebenspunkte / Rüstung:* Wie wichtig sind die Lebenspunkte? Reichen bei einem High-End Char 60k Lebenspunkte oder sollten es eher mehr sein? Wie wichtig oder was genau bringt eigentlich die Rüstung der einzelnen Teile? Soweit ich es richtig verstanden habe, sind Lebenspunkte schlichtweg eben deine Lebenspunkte. Rüstung hingegen ist kein Lebenspunkte-Boost, sondern vermindert einfach den Schaden, den Spieler deinem Char zufügen. Soll heißen...jemand mit niedrigen Rüstungswerten kriegt z.B. pro Brusttreffer 12.000 Schaden abgezogen, während ein anderer Spieler mit hohen Rüstungswerten vllt nur 4.000 Schaden mit der gleichen Waffe macht!? Hab ich das soweit richtig verstanden? Wie wichtig ist also das Verhältnis zwischen Lebenspunkte und Rüstung? Sollte man lieber alle Items auf über 1.000 Rüstung skillen und bei 60k Lebenspunkten bleiben oder sich mit 500er Rüstung begügen, dafür aber 80k Lebenspunkte haben?  Klar, letztlich sollte man wahrscheinlich beides möglichst hoch haben. Nur ist das anfangs aufgrund der Attribute  vielleicht nicht immer möglich. Also eher Rüstung oder eher Lebenspunkte? Wie viele Lebenspunkte minimal und wie viele maximal?

*3. Kritische Trefferschadenchance / Trefferchance:*  Ersteres ist ja der maximal mögliche kritische Trefferschaden (orangene Zahl). Und die Chance halt wie oft man gelbe Zahlen erhält. Die Frage die ich mir aber stelle: Wie relevant sind diese Werte im PVP? Sollte man beide Werte möglichst hoch halten? Ist die Chance wichtiger als der Schaden selbst? Sind diese Werte überhaupt ausschlaggebend oder eher zu vernachlässigen?

*4. Lumpensammeln:* Wie hoch sollte der Lumpelsammelwert sein, um wirklich etwas an der Dropqualität zu merken? 150%? 300%? Wieviel ist überhaupt möglich und macht der maximal mögliche Wert noch einen Unterschied zu z.B. 300%? Sollte man den Lumpelssammelwert überhaupt skillen oder den Attribut-Slot lieber anderweitig nutzen?

*5. Stabilität / Präzision:* Welches der Werte ist wichtiger und was sagen sie allgemein aus? Ich hatte testweise mal mit Waffenanbauteilen an meiner damaligen ACR Taktik rumgespielt, um zu gucken, wie sich verstärkte Stabilitätswerte gegenüber verstärkten Präzisionswerten äußern. Dabei bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, das eine hohe Präzision den Rückstoß deutlich senkt und dabei die Genauigkeit strastisch erhöht. Ohne die Anbauteile war die Waffe im Dauerfeuer nicht kontrollierbar. Mit allen Präzisionsteilen hatte ich lediglich noch den Aufwärtsdrall beim Schießen...das konnte man aber problemlos mit der Maus (langsam nach unten ziehen) ausgleichen, weshalb gefühlt das komplette Mag auf den Punkt genau abzufeuern war. Als ich hingegen alles auf Stabilität gesetzt hatte, hat sich die Waffe verhalten wie ohne irgendwelche Anbauteile, weswegen ich auf Stabilität verzichtet habe und wieder auf Präzision gegangen bin. Und seit dem hab ich alles was Stabilität brachte auch direkt gegen Präzision getauscht und keinerlei negativen Auswirkungen feststellen können. Nur bleibt die Frage halt: Was soll dann die Stabilität? Irgendeinen Sinn scheint die ja zu haben!?

*6. Exotische Schadensminderung:* Was zum Geier ist das? 

Sorry, das ich euch mit so vielen Fragen löchern muss, aber die beschäftigen mich teilweise seit Release. Bislang hab ich halt immer versucht das beste aus den Attributen zu kitzeln...nur weiß ich halt nicht welche Werte im Feuergefecht mit NPCs oder im PVP wirklich relevant sind.


----------



## Thaurial (8. April 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, hab mal mehrere kleine Fragen zu den Waffen-Attributen. Vielleicht kann mir die hier jemand genauer beantworten:
> 
> *1. SPS / Schaden:*



SPS Werte sind ein Anhaltspunkt. Wichtiger ist der Schaden pro Schuss (Anzeige auf der Waffe). Die SPS Anzeige ist zudem schwer buggy - oft hilft nur ein relog zur korrekten Anzeige.



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> *2. Lebenspunkte / Rüstung:*




Rüstung max. Cap ist 65% - die zu erreichen ist auch sinnvoll. 60k Lebenspunkte sind viel zu wenig (meiner Meinung nach). Es sollte eher 100k+ sein.


D4rkResistance schrieb:


> *3. Kritische Trefferschadenchance / Trefferchance:*




Crit Chance > Crit Schaden

Das hängt auch bisl von der Waffenart ab. Wenn Du ne Uzi mit +29%Crit hast und auch ohne viele buffs auf 50%Crit kommst, okay dann kannst Du auch auf die Schadensitems gehen. Wichtiger ist aber, immer auf den kopf zielen 



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> *4. Lumpensammeln:* Wie hoch sollte der Lumpelsammelwert sein, um wirklich etwas an der Dropqualität zu merken? 150%? 300%? Wieviel ist überhaupt möglich und macht der maximal mögliche Wert noch einen Unterschied zu z.B. 300%? Sollte man den Lumpelssammelwert überhaupt skillen oder den Attribut-Slot lieber anderweitig nutzen?




Die Drops werden mit dem 1.1er Patch nochmal überarbeitet - garantierte HE Drops könnten das Lumpensammeln noch etwas unnützer machen. Gefühlt hat es keine/wenig Auswirkung bei mir..



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> *5. Stabilität / Präzision:*




Das fiese an Präzision ist, es wird in die SPS eingerechnet. Weil anscheindend davon ausgegangen wird, dass einfach Dauerfeuer auf ein Ziel gerichtet wird, welches sich 0 bewegt. Wichtiger ist, dass die Waffe unter Kontrolle ist. Ich habe zb. auf der Liberator recht viel horizontale Stabi reingepackt, weil die schwerer aszugleichen ist. Die vertikale Präzision gleiche ich dann mit der Maus aus. Es ist immernhoch ein Shooter - die Werte auf der Anzeige stimmen also nur, wenn 100% der Kugeln treffen - was von Spieler abhängig ist.



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> *6. Exotische Schadensminderung:* Was zum Geier ist das?




Das ist jeglicher Schaden, der nicht aus einer Waffe (Gewehr, Shotgun, Pistole,..) eines Gegners stammt. Zb. Flammenwerfer, Brandschaden etc.


----------



## D4rkResistance (8. April 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Rüstung max. Cap ist 65% - die zu erreichen ist auch sinnvoll. 60k Lebenspunkte sind viel zu wenig (meiner Meinung nach). Es sollte eher 100k+ sein.


Obwohl sich mir da wieder die Frage stellt eher mehr SPS zu haben oder eher mehr Lebenspunkte? Die meisten Leute hier im Forum haben z.B. eher 150.000 SPS, dafür nur 60.000 Lebenspunkte. Ein anderer hatte 70.000 SPS, dafür 120.000 Lebenspunkte...da sag ich mir dann halt...wozu so viele Lebenspunkte, wenn man eh nur mit Platzpatronen schießt?  Da kannste dann zwar zwei/drei Granaten oder Sniper Hits ab, aber kriegst deinen Gegner auch zum Verrecken nicht down. 

Außerdem reden wir hier ja immer noch von einem "Deckungsshooter"? Wer bleibt in "The Division" offen auf der Straße stehen, wenn er beschossen wird? Ist es da nicht sinnvoller irgendwas Richtung 70-80k Lebenspunkte und 140.000 SPS zu haben? Bist nicht direkt von einer Nade down, hast noch genug Zeit in Deckung zu rennen und dir'n Medikit reinzupfeifen, kannst dich dann aber problemlos zur Wehr setzen. Oder lieber ausgeglichen? 90k Lebenspunkte und 90k SPS? Fertigkeitenstärke ist mit Abstand der sinnloseste Perk. Nutze eh außer Heilung nix.


----------



## kenyoh91 (8. April 2016)

Das kommt immer ganz auf deinen Spielstil an. 
Wenn ich voll auf Schaden gehe, habe ich 230k SPS und 60k Leben, aber meiner Meinung nach macht es eher Sinn sich bei 65% Rüstung, 100k Leben und 180k SPS einzupendeln. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist Rüstung bis zum Cap der wichtigste Stat!


----------



## Thaurial (8. April 2016)

Es ist eben die Frage, ob die "Glaskanone" spielen möchtest, oder eben mehr Tanky. Mit 60k Life bist zu z.b sehr schnell down, wenn es um Russian Consulate - Herausfordernd machst.
Auch DZ5 und DZ6 sind da sehr zäh - alleine geht schonmal nicht viel.

Zu deiner Frage - 90/90?

Nein - es sollte wohl eher Richtung 150+ / 100+ / xxx gehen

Deckungsshooter schön und gut, aber beim "extracten" gibts keine Deckung und wenn Du einem Rogue hinterherläufst ist auch oft wenig Zeit zum Deckung suchen. Da gehts darum: wer verteilt in kutzer Zeit viel Schaden in Richtung Kopf 

im PVE sieht das zum Teil anders aus, korrekt.



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Nutze eh außer Heilung nix.



finde Pulse noch ganz nett - z.B. wird man von Rogues angegriffen die erstmal einen Pulse und einen Heal (Overheal) reinhauen und danach direkt angreifen. Damit haben sie erstmal einen massiven Vorteil Dir gegenüber, wenn Du grad ein Paket anhängen möchtest.


----------



## Ash1983 (8. April 2016)

Ich spiele in unserer Gruppe meist den Supporter, habe gut 40.000 Skillpower, mein Pulse gibt damit massiv +critchance (ca. 40%, meine ich) & +critdamage (ca. 75% oder sowas), 'smart cover' erhöht den Schaden meiner Gruppe um über 40%, reduziert den eingehenden Schaden um über 60% und alle Boni sind quasi dauerhaft vorhanden, da ich den Rest der sowieso sehr niedrigen Cooldowns mit einer Waffe mit 'coolheaded' (jeder Headshot reduziert Cooldowns um 3,5%) auf 0 senke.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (8. April 2016)

Die Schaden pro Sekunde Anzeige kannst du getrost ignorieren, da dort nicht nur der Schaden pro Schuss und die Feuerrate reinfließt, sondern auch alles andere wie Critchance, Stabilität, Präzision usw...


----------



## Gimmick (9. April 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Jeder, wie er's verdient!
> 
> Hab hier übrigens noch ein weiteren Streamcut für euch. Ist ebenfalls im Stream von Montagabend entstanden. WarrenGate-Kraftwerk auf "schwer"...wenngleich ich mich ernsthaft frage, was für die Entwickler "schwer" bedeutet!? Sind da buchstäblich einfach nur durchgerannt.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezc9ME52VNs



In einem Spiel mit Loot kann man halt alles "outgearen". Man kann ja auch z.B. auch Lexington Center durchrushen wenn die Gruppe stimmt. Oft wirds dadurch sogar leichter, weil man Gegner geknubbelt CCt und quasi keine Dekcung benötigt.



Ash1983 schrieb:


> Ich spiele in unserer Gruppe meist den Supporter, habe gut 40.000 Skillpower, mein Pulse gibt damit massiv +critchance (ca. 40%, meine ich) & +critdamage (ca. 75% oder sowas), 'smart cover' erhöht den Schaden meiner Gruppe um über 40%, reduziert den eingehenden Schaden um über 60% und alle Boni sind quasi dauerhaft vorhanden, da ich den Rest der sowieso sehr niedrigen Cooldowns mit einer Waffe mit 'coolheaded' (jeder Headshot reduziert Cooldowns um 3,5%) auf 0 senke.



Das finde ich gut. Was für Stats hast du denn genau? Also Critchance, Critdamage etc. Und wie sehen die Stats dann theoretisch aus wenn Pulse und Smarcover aktiv sind?
Ich spiele ja immer quasi rein mit Feuerkraft mit Pulse, das Flammengeschütz hab ich als CC noch mit drin. Finde das allerdings mittlerweile ein wenig öde und mit random Gruppen auch contraproduktiv. Gerade mit Smartcover sollte man ja jeden Ansturm von diesen Shotguntypen überleben. 

Hätte auch noch eine Caduceus und Liberaqtor rumliegen. 
Meinst du mit "Coolheaded", Haste/Eile und evtl. Munitionslager/Befestigung-Aufladung ließe sich ein Build mit Spambaren Sucherminen oder Haftgranaten bauen?




mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Die Schaden pro Sekunde Anzeige kannst du getrost ignorieren, da dort nicht nur der Schaden pro Schuss und die Feuerrate reinfließt, sondern auch alles andere wie Critchance, Stabilität, Präzision usw...



So ganz ignorieren braucht man die Anzeige nicht, aber es ist sinnvoller sich die genauen Stats wie Critchance etc. anzusehen.

//Gerade mal die ganzen Mats umgewandelt. Sieht es bei euch von der Menge auch so aus Stoff>>>Waffenteile>Elektronik>Werkzeug>>>>Div-Tech?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. April 2016)

Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus, wobei Werkzeug echt knapp ist. Wie viel Division-Tech ich habe, weiß ich gar nicht, was auch daran liegt, dass ich noch gar nicht lvl50 in der DZ bin.

Wenn dir das rein auf Feuerpower ausgelegte Set zu öde ist, schnapp dir die Caduceus. Sofern du immer den Kopf triffst, bist du damit ein wandelnder Granatwerfer. Zusammen mit den Explosionsperks mache ich so etwa 180k Schaden auf einzelne Gegner, 250k auf Gegner in Gruppen und 350k, wenn ich gerade jemanden mit einer Granate in die Luft gejagt habe. Wenn es gut läuft, sind das etwa 3 Haftgranaten pro Magazin.


----------



## Ash1983 (9. April 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Das finde ich gut. Was für Stats hast du denn genau? Also Critchance, Critdamage etc. Und wie sehen die Stats dann theoretisch aus wenn Pulse und Smarcover aktiv sind?
> Ich spiele ja immer quasi rein mit Feuerkraft mit Pulse, das Flammengeschütz hab ich als CC noch mit drin. Finde das allerdings mittlerweile ein wenig öde und mit random Gruppen auch contraproduktiv. Gerade mit Smartcover sollte man ja jeden Ansturm von diesen Shotguntypen überleben.
> 
> Hätte auch noch eine Caduceus und Liberaqtor rumliegen.
> Meinst du mit "Coolheaded", Haste/Eile und evtl. Munitionslager/Befestigung-Aufladung ließe sich ein Build mit Spambaren Sucherminen oder Haftgranaten bauen?



Meine Stats selbst sind hier nicht entscheidend, sind irgendwas um die 20% Critchance beispielsweise, meine drei Mitspieler töten die Gegner mit meinen Buffs aber in wenigen Sekunden.

Mit Pulse und Smart Cover klappt das gut, weil die Dauer der Buffs mit Skillpower skaliert, ich muss dann via coolheaded nur die Lücke schließen, die sich zwischen Ablauf des Buffs und Neuauslösen ergibt, das sind nur wenige Sekunden (3-4 vielleicht). Haftgranate und Sucherminen zünden ja punktuell, daher ist der zu verringernde Cooldown vermutlich deutlich zu hoch. Coolheaded senkt den Cooldown um (in meinem Fall) 3,5% der aktuellen Dauer, bei 20 Sekunden aktuellem CD also etwa 0,7 Sekunden; um 3-4 Sekunden zu überbrücken reicht das, beispielsweise 15 Sekunden zu überbrücken wird vermutlich nicht klappen. Mit Haste könnte das klappen, ich weiß aber nicht, wieviel man da Stacken kann und muss, damit sich das lohnt.

Mit einer Heilfähigkeit, dem Talent, das dafür sorgt, dass bei jeder Heilung eines Gruppenmitgliedes der CD um 15% gesenkt wird und entsprechend agierenden Mitspielern (den HoT kann jeder mehrfach triggern (rein- und rauslaufen aus dem Bereich), das senkt jedes Mal den CD!) kann man Cooldowns aber auch ganz ordentlich senken.

Seit der Ankündigung am Mittwoch bzgl. der garantierten HE-Items bei sämtlichen Bossen haben wir nicht mehr gezockt, lohnt einfach nicht. Bin mal gespannt, wieviel Skillpower sich mit 1.1 schnell zusammenfarmen lässt. 

Edit: der Post über mir entstand parallel, daher eine Ergänzung: 3 Haftgranaten pro Magazin? Klingt gut, vielleicht klappt das doch. Meine Kollegen sind allerdings extrem gut ausgerüstet, als Referenz: Der letzte Raum der Mission 'Lexington Event Center' spawnt 3 Wellen an Mobs, insgesamt brauchen wir für den gesamten Raum wohl so 2 Minuten, mit Laufen und Nutzen der Cooldowns habe ich gar nicht genug Zeit, ein ganzes Magazin leer zu schießen (mit einem Repetierer). Vielleicht gibt's ja tatsächlich ein paar stärkere Mobs und Bosse mit dem Patch


----------



## Gepettox (9. April 2016)

Weis jemand was mit den daylies los is? Habe sie gestern noch gemacht. Gerade schau ich rein und siehe da, keine daylies mehr zur Verfügung.

Gesendet von meinem G7-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gimmick (9. April 2016)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Meine Stats selbst sind hier nicht entscheidend, sind irgendwas um die 20% Critchance beispielsweise, meine drei Mitspieler töten die Gegner mit meinen Buffs aber in wenigen Sekunden.
> 
> Mit Pulse und Smart Cover klappt das gut, weil die Dauer der Buffs mit Skillpower skaliert, ich muss dann via coolheaded nur die Lücke schließen, die sich zwischen Ablauf des Buffs und Neuauslösen ergibt, das sind nur wenige Sekunden (3-4 vielleicht). Haftgranate und Sucherminen zünden ja punktuell, daher ist der zu verringernde Cooldown vermutlich deutlich zu hoch. Coolheaded senkt den Cooldown um (in meinem Fall) 3,5% der aktuellen Dauer, bei 20 Sekunden aktuellem CD also etwa 0,7 Sekunden; um 3-4 Sekunden zu überbrücken reicht das, beispielsweise 15 Sekunden zu überbrücken wird vermutlich nicht klappen. Mit Haste könnte das klappen, ich weiß aber nicht, wieviel man da Stacken kann und muss, damit sich das lohnt.
> 
> ...



Ja, dass deine Stats nicht soooo wichtig sind ist klar, aber man will sich ja auch nicht zu sehr gimpen um solo auch noch recht entspannt unterwegs sein zu können.

Ich hatte mal 12% Eile auf dem Rucksack und 7% auf dem Wafffenholster glaube ich. 25% sollten denke ich drin sein. Meine Waffe hat 5,5% CD Reduzierung bei Kopftreffer. Damit bräuchte ich ca. 18 Kopftreffer um den Granaten auf 0 zu bekommen. Ist aber ne Milchmädchenrechnung, weil ich keine Ahnung habe wie die einzelnen CD-Reduzierungen stacken .
Aber ein Magazin ist mit den richtigen Stats ja schnell reingeballert, ich denke eine Granate pro Magazin bekomt man schon hin. 
Fragt sich nur ob sich das lohnt, mit meinen Waffen hau ich schon einiges raus.  

Also im Sinne der eigenen DPS. Oder auch "wie schlecht dürfen die anderen sein, damit ich das nicht bereue"


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. April 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Aber ein Magazin ist mit den richtigen Stats ja schnell reingeballert, ich denke eine Granate pro Magazin bekomt man schon hin.



Da ist mehr drinne. Zwei bis drei sind kein Problem, wenn man gut trifft. Bin mir aber auch nicht sicher, ob es sich lohnt.


----------



## chewara (9. April 2016)

Bin ich der einzige der heut keine dailys auf der Karte hat ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. April 2016)

Nein ist wohl ein Fehler im Chat und auch auf Reddit wird schon den ganzen Tag gespammt.


----------



## Gimmick (9. April 2016)

Hab mal umgebaut um die Caduceus zu testen und frage mich wie man auf 40000 skillpower kommt 

Man braucht ja 1890 Schusswaffen und beim Leben will ich auch nicht zu sehr droppen. Da komme ich nur auf 2113 Elektronik bzw. 22000 Fertigskeitsstärke.


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. April 2016)

Die Caduceus ist sowieso Müll streut mit sehr viel Präzi immer noch wie die Hölle und man braucht wie du gesagt hast Waffenpower für das entscheidende Talent.
Wäre das Update nicht vor der Tür würde ich mir ne passende Ak rollen, damit fährt man viel besser.


----------



## azzih (9. April 2016)

Grad fast ein ganzes DZ Level verloren permanent son Cheater unterwegs der sich an einen ranbeamt und in 0,5 Serkunden mit der Sniper aus nächstes Nähe in ner unnormalen Schussfrequenz weghaut. Hat quasi in nichtmal einer Sekunde meine ganze 4er Gruppe gekillt. So lange Ubi Fail es nicht auf die Reihe kriegt auch nur minimale Anticheatmaßnahmen zu treffen macht es kaum ein Sinn überhaupt Darkzone zu gehn.


----------



## Gimmick (9. April 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Die Caduceus ist sowieso Müll streut mit sehr viel Präzi immer noch wie die Hölle und man braucht wie du gesagt hast Waffenpower für das entscheidende Talent.
> Wäre das Update nicht vor der Tür würde ich mir ne passende Ak rollen, damit fährt man viel besser.



Da haste wohl recht, aber unabhänig von der Waffe finde ich das Handling und den Schaden der Skills nicht so toll. Eventuell eher mit einem Waffenschadensbuild + CD Reduzierung auf Waffe spielen. Kann man immerhin mit guter Frequenz die Blendgranaten raushauen. Einige Sekunden mit gutem Schaden durchziehen bringt mehr als so ne Haftgranate - bei mir hat die 120k Schaden gemacht, das ist zwar ein AE aber es ist dennoch besser schnell, einzelne Gegner auszuschalten.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. April 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Da haste wohl recht, aber unabhänig von der Waffe finde ich das Handling und den Schaden der Skills nicht so toll. Eventuell eher mit einem Waffenschadensbuild + CD Reduzierung auf Waffe spielen. Kann man immerhin mit guter Frequenz die Blendgranaten raushauen. Einige Sekunden mit gutem Schaden durchziehen bringt mehr als so ne Haftgranate - bei mir hat die 120k Schaden gemacht, das ist zwar ein AE aber es ist dennoch besser schnell, einzelne Gegner auszuschalten.



Wobei man mit der Haftgranate mehrere Gegner auf ein mal schädigen kann. Wenn du die NPCs erwischt, wenn sie spawnen (und mit Blendgranaten am vorrankommen hinderst), dann machst du sehr schnell sehr viel Schaden. Besonders, wenn du die Explosionsperks noch einberechnest und z.B. durch die Caduceus einen geringen Cooldown hast.

In der DZ ist das leider komplett nutzlos.


----------



## Ash1983 (9. April 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Ja, dass deine Stats nicht soooo wichtig sind ist klar, aber man will sich ja auch nicht zu sehr gimpen um solo auch noch recht entspannt unterwegs sein zu können.



Bin eigentlich nie solo unterwegs, paper-dps sind bei ca. 110k, also nicht allzu viel.



Gimmick schrieb:


> Hab mal umgebaut um die Caduceus zu testen und frage mich wie man auf 40000 skillpower kommt
> 
> Man braucht ja 1890 Schusswaffen und beim Leben will ich auch nicht zu sehr droppen. Da komme ich nur auf 2113 Elektronik bzw. 22000 Fertigskeitsstärke.



Auf Maske und Rucksack (meine ich, ohne Gewähr) kann +Skillpower drauf sein, ich habe nur Electronicmods mit ~130 Electronics und ~1200 Skillpower drin.


----------



## iltisjim (9. April 2016)

Kann mir einer sagen wann die Bosse in der pve Zone respawnen?
Und wird bei euch auch keine daylis mehr angezeigt?


----------



## kero81 (9. April 2016)

Jo, bei mir werden auch keine Dailys angezeigt. Bekomme auch laufend Mike Fehlermeldungen... Spielen war heute abned iwie nicht möglich. =(


----------



## I3uschi (10. April 2016)

Hey Ho,

ich bekomme seit Tagen kein Division Tech mehr aus der Dark Zone.
Ich laufe die Route von DZ 1 - DZ  6 ab und es lässt sich keine Kiste mehr öffnen.

Verstehe das nicht. Irgendwelche Ideen?
Bekomme ich das Zeugs eigentlich alternativ irgendwo?

Das ist sehr frustrierend, so kann ich mir keine Waffen mehr fertigen.

Thx


----------



## Bu11et (10. April 2016)

I3uschi schrieb:


> Hey Ho,
> 
> ich bekomme seit Tagen kein Division Tech mehr aus der Dark Zone.
> Ich laufe die Route von DZ 1 - DZ  6 ab und es lässt sich keine Kiste mehr öffnen.
> ...



Vermutlich hast du einfach nur Pech. Da viele Spieler einfach nur die Kisten ablaufen und diese einen Cooldown von zwei Stunden haben. Mann muss schon etwas Glück haben, um eine zu finden, die nicht geöffnet wurde.

Vllt kannst du damit was anfangen: The Division Agent


----------



## 14Hannes88 (10. April 2016)

Das Spiel pisst mich irgendwie an. Ich meine, so gut wie das Spiel ansich ist,  umso grottiger sind die Server.

Eine Spielersuche probiere ich mittlerweile garnicht mehr... denn das bringt einfach nichts. Entweder wird man rausgeworfen, das Spiel hängt sich auf oder man kommt irgendwo in der Pampa raus. Teilweise muss ich mehr als 5 Minuten warten bis ich die Mission fortsetzen kann, die NPC´s bleiben einfrach stehen und reagieren nicht mehr und wenn es sich dann wieder gefangen hat stehen alle plörtzlich neben dir...

Jedes mal das selbe, erst riesen Versprechungen machen und den Leuten Honig ums Maul schmieren... aber dann wenn es soweit ist funktioniert nichts richtig oder garnicht.


----------



## Faramir (11. April 2016)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Vermutlich hast du einfach nur Pech. Da viele Spieler einfach nur die Kisten ablaufen und diese einen Cooldown von zwei Stunden haben. Mann muss schon etwas Glück haben, um eine zu finden, die nicht geöffnet wurde.
> 
> Vllt kannst du damit was anfangen: The Division Agent



Morgen mit dem Patch wird sich das "Problem" eh lösen.


----------



## BreaKing (11. April 2016)

Ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich der Daily Quests:

Wenn ich heute Abend mit dem Game starte, kann ich dann trotzdem noch die täglichen Aufgaben der letzten Wochen machen oder war das wirklich nur für die, die auch von Anfang an dabei waren?


----------



## DonCoco (11. April 2016)

BreaKing schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich der Daily Quests:
> 
> Wenn ich heute Abend mit dem Game starte, kann ich dann trotzdem noch die täglichen Aufgaben der letzten Wochen machen oder war das wirklich nur für die, die auch von Anfang an dabei waren?


Dailys ist jeden Tag neu. 1 Tag nicht gespielt, vorbei u. Es gibt neue Dailys. Zur Zeit bis dlc kommt, gibt es eh keine Dailys 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2016)

Was genau hat hat eigentlich bei den Waffenlauf-mods mit "verminderte Bedrohung" und "gesteigerte Bedrohung" auf sich? Bringt das irgend was, oder doch besser anstelle Schalldämpfer nen Kompensator mit mehr Präzision/Reichweite/Stabilität nehmen?


----------



## D4rkResistance (11. April 2016)

BreaKing schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich der Daily Quests: Wenn ich heute Abend mit dem Game starte, kann ich dann trotzdem noch die täglichen Aufgaben der letzten Wochen machen oder war das wirklich nur für die, die auch von Anfang an dabei waren?


Wie DonCoco schon sagte sind die Dailies nur für den jeweiligen Tag verfügbar, an dem sie erschienen sind. Wenn es dir aber um die goldenen Ausrüstungsgegenstände, sowie Phönix-Credits geht kannst du auch einige Missionen auf "Herausfordernd" zocken. Empfehlenswert ist hier das Lexington-Event Center. Mit einem eingespielten Team und gutem Equipment schafft ihr die Mission in 10-15 Min. Und jedesmal bekommt ihr am Ende einen goldenen Ausrüstungsgegenstand, 30 Phönix-Credits und die Chance auf einen goldenen Drop vom Boss. Hab die Mission am Wochenende bestimmt 30x gezockt. 30x 30 = 900 Phönix Credits  Inzwischen natürlich schon wieder alles ausgegeben. 


DKK007 schrieb:


> Was genau hat hat eigentlich bei den  Waffenlauf-mods mit "verminderte Bedrohung" und "gesteigerte Bedrohung"  auf sich? Bringt das irgend was, oder doch besser anstelle Schalldämpfer  nen Kompensator mit mehr Präzision/Reichweite/Stabilität  nehmen?


Soweit ich weiß ist das nur relevant, wenn du NPCs primär auf dich triggern willst oder eben von dir abweisen. Macht in ner Gruppe Sinn, wenn z.B. einer Tank spielt (hohe Lebenspunkte) und andere viele SPS haben, aber kaum Lebenspunkte. Somit ziehst du das Feuer der NPCs bewusst auf dich (Tank) oder eben jedem, der "gesteigerte Bedrohung" nutzt. Nutze ich aber nie bewusst. Lieber Präzision, Krit oder Kopfschussschaden.  Stabilität brauchste übrigens nur fürs LMG. Alle anderen Waffen profitieren eher von Präzision oder anfänglicher/horizontaler Stabilität.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. April 2016)

Hab meine gespart, soll ja morgen die gear sets z.T. auch zu kaufen geben.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (11. April 2016)

So, ich bin dann auch dabei !
Habe mir das Spiel von einem Kumpel für 15€ geholt und starte ab morgen/übermorgen auch durch 

UPlay: ParaJunge 
Falls man mich schon adden mag


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2016)

Bei mir hängt es gerade etwas. Die ganzen interessanten Sachen beim DZ6-Händler gibt es erst ab RANG 50. Bin derzeit bei 37, aber so richtig geht es nicht mehr vorwärts, da man beim sterben immer recht viele XP verliert. 3 Schritte vor, 2 zurück. 
Vorhin erst so nen Idioten erlebt. verlässt unser Team und mäht uns von hinten nieder. 

@Paradox1: hab dich mal hinzugefügt.


----------



## Ash1983 (11. April 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei mir hängt es gerade etwas. Die ganzen interessanten Sachen beim DZ6-Händler gibt es erst ab RANG 50. Bin derzeit bei 37, aber so richtig geht es nicht mehr vorwärts, da man beim sterben immer recht viele XP verliert. 3 Schritte vor, 2 zurück.
> Vorhin erst so nen Idioten erlebt. verlässt unser Team und mäht uns von hinten nieder.



Wieso stirbst du? Wegen anderer Spieler oder an den NPCs? Bei Ersterem hilft, zu viert rumzulaufen, bei Zweiterem besseres Equip oder eine niedrigere DZ.

Die angesprochenen Rezepte/Items sollte es ab dem Patch morgen bereits mit Stufe 40 zu kaufen geben.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2016)

Wird sind aber auch schon als 3er oder Vierergruppe von Rogues niedergemäht wurden. Bei NPCs passiert es auch manchmal, wenn man in der DZ den Anschluss verloren hat, oder in einem anderen Safehouse neugestartet hat. 

Bessere Austattung scheitert wie gesagt an den kaufbaren Items. Die normalen Händler bieten ja gerade mal 1-2 violette Sachen an, das meiste ist sogar noch grün. 



Ash1983 schrieb:


> Die angesprochenen Rezepte/Items sollte es ab dem Patch morgen bereits mit Stufe 40 zu kaufen geben.



Wäre ja schön, da bin ich ja nicht mehr so weit weg.


----------



## Ash1983 (11. April 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wird sind aber auch schon als 3er oder Vierergruppe von Rogues niedergemäht wurden. Bei NPCs passiert es auch manchmal, wenn man in der DZ den Anschluss verloren hat, oder in einem anderen Safehouse neugestartet hat.
> 
> Bessere Austattung scheitert wie gesagt an den kaufbaren Items. Die normalen Händler bieten ja gerade mal 1-2 violette Sachen an, das meiste ist sogar noch grün.



Ok, das KANN mal vorkommen, ihr könnt auch versuchen, den Server zu wechseln (einer verlässt die Gruppe, der Rest tritt dessen neuer Gruppe dann bei) und generell: immer zusammenbleiben.

Geh mal in die Base of Operations, in den Tech-Flügel, Treppe hoch, direkt auf der linken Seite ist ein Händler, der verkauft dir Rezepte für alle Slots außer Brust und Hände, die Highend (also gelb/gold) sind, lila Items willst du nicht haben, die sind viel zu schwach. Allerdings kommen morgen schon bessere Items, da würde ich mir die Phoenixcredits sparen und morgen dann erstmal schauen, was es wo zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2016)

Danke, den Händler hab ich bisher übersehen.

Hab mir erstmal die Blaupause für ein gelbes erweitertes Magazin gekauft. Die haben dann gleich 90% mehr Patronen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. April 2016)

Könnte man nochmal ein paar mal Würfeln das Magazin auf ein 31 kann man auch über 100% + igendwas um die 15% Waffenschaden würfeln allerdings kommt morgen ja auch noch das Update von daher würde ich nicht mehr viel machen außer die Mats zu craften.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2016)

Werde ich wohl auch so machen. Hatte jetzt auch gerade ein recht gutes Team in der Dz gehabt.


----------



## DonCoco (12. April 2016)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen. Das Spiel macht mir Spaß. Aber seit 1-2 Wochen. Ist gefühlt auf jeden Server mindestens 1 cheater. Ich warte gespannt auf das heutige Update. Wenn sich das mit den cheatern nicht verbessert in ein paar Wochen. Ist das Spiel gestorben für mich. Ich hab schon viel Zeit investiert u. Es macht auch echt Laune. Das hat aber nichts mit spielen zu tun.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AtzeKrank (12. April 2016)

Ich hab ca 90h runter und noch nicht einen Cheater getroffen. Wie erkennst du das es Cheater sind und welches Level bist du?


----------



## DonCoco (12. April 2016)

Ich hab ca. 250 Std. Wenn Leute schnell laufen. Durch Gebäude schießen. Durch Wände kommen u. Einfach sich teleportieren können.  Fällt das auf. Nie nachladen müssen im offenen Kampf aber du schon 3mal nach laden musstest. Gibt auch Leute. Den haust ganze mag rein. Sind Terminator u. Schießen einmal zurück u. Du liegst auf dem Boden. 
Ich weiß stats sind nicht alles. Soll nur Anhaltspunkt sein, wo ich mich befinde. Ich hab auch weniger sps, weil ich z.b. Nicht auf Präzision setze. Was nur ein Papierwert ist.

189k sps, 104k lb mit 65% Rüstung (max), 15k Fertigkeiten. 
Gegen eine Gruppe mit 3-4 Leuten ist es viel schwer u. Verliert man auch öfter als gewinnt aber gegen 1-2 Leuten sollte man schon gut stehen.

Bei vielen ist es auch nur Vermutung aber wenn man dann sagt, man geht sie jagen. Weil sie einen schon 5mal weg gemacht haben. Seine Schutz ulti reinhaut. Ein besiegt u. Der andere dann in dem Moment weg teleportiert. Bestätigt das einen nur u. Man wird noch misstrauischer. Gibt auch noch andere Bsp. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaurial (12. April 2016)

DonCoco schrieb:


> Ich hab ca. 250 Std. Wenn Leute schnell laufen. Durch Gebäude schießen. Durch Wände kommen u. Einfach sich teleportieren können.  Fällt das auf. Nie nachladen müssen im offenen Kampf aber du schon 3mal nach laden musstest. Gibt auch Leute. Den haust ganze mag rein. Sind Terminator u. Schießen einmal zurück u. Du liegst auf dem Boden.
> Ich weiß stats sind nicht alles. Soll nur Anhaltspunkt sein, wo ich mich befinde. Ich hab auch weniger sps, weil ich z.b. Nicht auf Präzision setze. Was nur ein Papierwert ist.
> 
> 189k sps, 104k lb mit 65% Rüstung (max), 15k Fertigkeiten.
> ...



Ich bin auch noch nicht bewusst auf Cheater gestoßen - aber gleiches wurde auch schon oft in anderen Foren berichtet.

Teleport, unendlich Munition, 1-3 Shots bis man im Gras liegt, ..

ein rudimentäres Reporten ist ja jetzt schonmal möglich. Nur wenn der Gegner nen namen wie "IIlliiiiIIii112iII" hat, hab ich schon keine Lust mehr auszusuchen obs nun i oder l ist..


"/report "kackusername.."


----------



## lunaticx (12. April 2016)

DonCoco schrieb:


> Ich hab ca. 250 Std. Wenn Leute schnell laufen. Durch Gebäude schießen. Durch Wände kommen u. Einfach sich teleportieren können.  Fällt das auf. Nie nachladen müssen im offenen Kampf aber du schon 3mal nach laden musstest. Gibt auch Leute. Den haust ganze mag rein. Sind Terminator u. Schießen einmal zurück u. Du liegst auf dem Boden.



Die von dir aufgezählten Indizien können aber auch einfach nur schlechte Syncs / schlechter Netcode / schlechter Ping etc. durch den Server sein ...


----------



## DonCoco (12. April 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Die von dir aufgezählten Indizien können aber auch einfach nur schlechte Syncs / schlechter Netcode / schlechter Ping etc. durch den Server sein ...


Dann Google mal bzw.  nimm YouTube. Danach glaubst nicht mehr an deine Aufzählung. Die Synchronisierung gerade wenn man im Team unterwegs ist. Ist schon schlecht. Selbst die npc porten sich mal 5m weg aber keine Distanz über die halbe map, das sie aus der Gefahrenzone sind.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaurial (12. April 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Die von dir aufgezählten Indizien können aber auch einfach nur schlechte Syncs / schlechter Netcode / schlechter Ping etc. durch den Server sein ...



Es wird an sehr viele Stellen bestätigt und Nachgewiesen! Screenshots/YT/Twitch/Foren.. da ist schon was dran


----------



## Mylo (12. April 2016)

bin auch schon auf total viele cheater getroffen. ein schuss ins bein und ich war sofort tot nicht mal am krabbeln gewesen.  oder durch 4 autos geschossen und sofort tot. ich frage mich nur was bringt das überhaupt. ich mein das gesamte loot system eines cheater ist ja komplett egal. wo ist da überhaupt der spaß? nach 2 stunden wäre es mir persönlich total langweilig....

mir ist aber aufgefallen das sie das verhältnis stark verbessert haben. jetzt kann ich inzwischen gegen spieler lange kämpfe führen. früher hatte ich null chancen


----------



## iltisjim (12. April 2016)

Habt ihr schon überlegt welche kombis ihr versucht zu bekommen. Ich werde wohl 3 Teile auf Kämpfer und 2 auf sniper gehen je nachdem wie es sich mit den Sets spielen läßt.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (12. April 2016)

Die +100 Critdamage wollen wohl alle.


----------



## iltisjim (12. April 2016)

Das wird bestimmt geändert.  100% Krit ist einfach zu krass je nachdem wie die Chancen stehen.


----------



## Ash1983 (12. April 2016)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Das wird bestimmt geändert.  100% Krit ist einfach zu krass je nachdem wie die Chancen stehen.


Wieso? Man kommt doch sowieso recht problemfrei an 200% CD. Bei angenommenen 50% CC ist das eine Schadenserhoehung um 25%, das erwarte ich von sinnvollen Sets mindestens.


----------



## DonCoco (12. April 2016)

Es kommt auch drauf an wenn ich ein komplett neues Set habe, wie hoch der Grundschaden ist. Wenn der niedriger sein sollte als mit seiner vorigen Ausrüstung. Ist der kritschaden dann auch nicht mehr so op. Ansonsten wäre er op.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BreaKing (12. April 2016)

Jemand einen Tipp für mich, wo man The Division momentan am günstigsten herbekommt? Bin am überlegen es mir die Tage zu holen, da mir auch die Beta sehr gut gefallen hat. Hatte leider die letzten Wochen eher weniger Zeit zum zocken.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (12. April 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Die +100 Critdamage wollen wohl alle.



Sind doch nur 50% geworden. Dafür +100 Lumpensammeln beim Nomaden und +30 Kopfschuss beim Scharfschützen.


----------



## HisN (12. April 2016)

BreaKing schrieb:


> Jemand einen Tipp für mich, wo man The Division momentan am günstigsten herbekommt? Bin am überlegen es mir die Tage zu holen, da mir auch die Beta sehr gut gefallen hat. Hatte leider die letzten Wochen eher weniger Zeit zum zocken.



Tom Clancy's The Division Key | Preisvergleich CD-Keys & Gamecards - Steam, Origin, gunstig


----------



## iltisjim (12. April 2016)

Kann mir mal einer sagen was ich falsch mache. Ich habe die Attribute "Schusswaffe"  3200 und nutze die vectum 45 habe Ausdauer auf 1826.  So jetzt mein Problem. Ich lese ständig von 210000 Schaden und 150000 Ausdauer....  Wie schafft man diese summen? Gehe stark auf Krit Schaden und meine gear Stufe ist 180


----------



## hoffgang (12. April 2016)

Patch installiert, 2 mal nach 2-3 min aus dem Game geflogen.

So muss das sein. Jetzt kommts von der PLatte und macht Platz für was besseres.


----------



## DKK007 (13. April 2016)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer sagen was ich falsch mache. Ich habe die Attribute "Schusswaffe"  3200 und nutze die vectum 45 habe Ausdauer auf 1826.  So jetzt mein Problem. Ich lese ständig von 210000 Schaden und 150000 Ausdauer....  Wie schafft man diese summen? Gehe stark auf Krit Schaden und meine gear Stufe ist 180



Mit Schusswaffe, Ausdauer und Elektronik sind die Sachen gemeint, die für die Talente wichtig sind, stehen in der 2. Zeile. Bei mir sind es derzeit noch 1738, 2589 und 1604. 

SPS hat meine Hauptwaffe P416 G3 mittlerweile auch 100k. Ansonsten 80K Lebenspunkte und 19,5K Fertigkeitenstärke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Bild ist gerade im 1. Slott meine M60-E6 drin. Mit 188 Schuss im Magazin. Gefühlt schießt die ewig.


----------



## Mylo (14. April 2016)

Muss sagen dass das spiel mir wieder Spaß macht. Bin hart am high end looten und konnte mich von 115k sps auf 180k steigern. Jetzt gibt es endlich wieder erfolgserlebnisse


----------



## uka (14. April 2016)

Am WE wollen wir dann mal Falcon Lost auf CM probieren - mal sehen ob das was wird . Schauen wir mal - vielleicht gibt es da mal Waffen die besser sind als alle Drops ... (hab immer noch eine gecraftete AK) ... insofern die Wellen überstanden werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (14. April 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Am WE wollen wir dann mal Falcon Lost auf CM probieren - mal sehen ob das was wird . Schauen wir mal - vielleicht gibt es da mal Waffen die besser sind als alle Drops ... (hab immer noch eine gecraftete AK) ... insofern die Wellen überstanden werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Berichte dann mal. 

 Wir haben zwar das ganze auf Schwer durch, aber Challening ist doch zu viel.

Übrigens gibt es in der DZ im Safe house unter dem Bryant Park jetzt blueprints für lvl 75 und lvl 90 Waffen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. April 2016)

Wir haben Challange schon durch da gibt es nur Set Teile die sicher eine höher Stufe haben und kein 192 oder sowas bzw. für die meisten Sets Handschuhe die sonst nur in anderen Challange Missions droppen Waffen gibt es nur das neue Sturmgewehr was  dank scheiß Talente richtig ******* ist.


----------



## iltisjim (14. April 2016)

Was haltet ihr von dem Scharfschützengewehr was es jetzt für ungefähr 700 PC gibt?


----------



## Spreed (14. April 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Am WE wollen wir dann mal Falcon Lost auf CM probieren - mal sehen ob das was wird . Schauen wir mal - vielleicht gibt es da mal Waffen die besser sind als alle Drops ... (hab immer noch eine gecraftete AK) ... insofern die Wellen überstanden werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie kommt man auf 245k dps?

Ich hab 3300 von den Schusswaffen und komm grad mal auf 130k mit meiner Vector. Von den andern Werten brauchen wir gar nicht reden mit einer GS von 171...


----------



## uka (14. April 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Berichte dann mal.
> 
> Wir haben zwar das ganze auf Schwer durch, aber Challening ist doch zu viel.
> 
> Übrigens gibt es in der DZ im Safe house unter dem Bryant Park jetzt blueprints für lvl 75 und lvl 90 Waffen.


Ja die habe ich schon gesehen, bin aber nur DZ-Rang 20 oder so - macht mir einfach keinen Spaß. Naja vorher würde ich mir die Mods mit 170er Werten holen ^^.



Dissi schrieb:


> Wir haben Challange schon durch da gibt es nur Set Teile die sicher eine höher Stufe haben und kein 192 oder sowas bzw. für die meisten Sets Handschuhe die sonst nur in anderen Challange Missions droppen Waffen gibt es nur das neue Sturmgewehr was dank scheiß Talente richtig ******* ist.


4 meiner Set-Teile haben 214 - ist in CM das Drop-Itemlevel noch höher?  Ich finde zur Warlord keine Angaben im Netz (was für Talente die hat), hast du da mal nen Link?



Spreed schrieb:


> Wie kommt man auf 245k dps?
> Ich hab 3300 von den Schusswaffen und komm grad mal auf 130k mit meiner Vector. Von den andern Werten brauchen wir gar nicht reden mit einer GS von 171...


Na muss man immer schauen: die Waffentalente müssen gut sein (und aktiv) sowie Bonusdmg für deine Waffe(n) auf den Items, +10% Schaden (gg. Elite) hilft auch. Bei nem Sturmgewehr hilft natürlich das erhöhen der Schussfrequens auch gut (aber das hängt ja von dir ab, du musst die Waffe danach auch noch gut handeln können).


----------



## mrmurphy007 (14. April 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Wir haben Challange schon durch da gibt es nur Set Teile die sicher eine höher Stufe haben und kein 192 oder sowas bzw. für die meisten Sets Handschuhe die sonst nur in anderen Challange Missions droppen Waffen gibt es nur das neue Sturmgewehr was  dank scheiß Talente richtig ******* ist.



Das kann man ganz gut beim Händler in DZ 6 sehen. Dort gibt es Pfad des Nomaden Set-Teile mit level 214 und 192.


----------



## rockero (14. April 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Das kann man ganz gut beim Händler in DZ 6 sehen. Dort gibt es Pfad des Nomaden Set-Teile mit level 214 und 192.



Wir haben Falcon gestern auf hard das erste Mal geschafft und dort gab es zwei Setteile auch jeweils in 214 und 192.


----------



## Faramir (14. April 2016)

rockero schrieb:


> Wir haben Falcon gestern auf hard das erste Mal geschafft und dort gab es zwei Setteile auch jeweils in 214 und 192.


 Wurde gestern noch in einer eingespielten Gruppe eingeladen. Wenn man weiß auf was man achten muss bzw. koordiniert vorgeht, ist es ganz easy auf Hard. Aber die Setteile waren leider für den Popo...


----------



## Spreed (14. April 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Na muss man immer schauen: die Waffentalente müssen gut sein (und aktiv) sowie Bonusdmg für deine Waffe(n) auf den Items, +10% Schaden (gg. Elite) hilft auch. Bei nem Sturmgewehr hilft natürlich das erhöhen der Schussfrequens auch gut (aber das hängt ja von dir ab, du musst die Waffe danach auch noch gut handeln können).



Gibts eine Liste mit den Waffentalenten die erstrebenswert sind?
Woher bekommt man die besten Blueprints für Waffenmods?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. April 2016)

Also ich hab jetzt 4 Teile vom Set des Stürmes und auch mit richtig guten Werten. 

Leider ist ein Teil davon nur 191, aber die anderen 214. 

Jetzt finde ich hoffentlich noch die beiden letzten Teile vom Set  


Bin schon echt glücklich mit meinem Gear  

Vor allem reizt es perfekt den Rüstungswert aus, 64% Schadensreduktion, 65% ist ja maximum. 
Ist in meinen Augen auch deutlich wichtiger als SPS


----------



## labernet (15. April 2016)

Und in ner Gruppe mit unterschiedlichen Builds wirds ganz schön heftig 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rockero (15. April 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt 4 Teile vom Set des Stürmes und auch mit richtig guten Werten.
> 
> Leider ist ein Teil davon nur 191, aber die anderen 214.
> 
> ...



Willst du die letzten beiden Teile zum durchtauschen, oder wofür willst du sie? Den 4er Set-Bonus hast du ja bereits. Oder bist du auf der Suche nach 2 Teilen von Sentrys Call, so wie labernet es hat?


----------



## BreaKing (15. April 2016)

Will mir heute The Division holen und zusammen mit einem Kumpel starten. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Seite parat mit Guides zum Einstieg, Tipps und was es sonst noch zu beachten gibt? 
Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Tipps für mich, was ich gerade am Anfang beachten sollte etc. 

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. April 2016)

rockero schrieb:


> Willst du die letzten beiden Teile zum durchtauschen, oder wofür willst du sie? Den 4er Set-Bonus hast du ja bereits. Oder bist du auf der Suche nach 2 Teilen von Sentrys Call, so wie labernet es hat?



Stimmt, ich werde vermutlich noch vom Ruf der Wache 2 Teile suchen, schade das ein Komplettes 6er Set nix bringt


----------



## azzih (15. April 2016)

BreaKing schrieb:


> Will mir heute The Division holen und zusammen mit einem Kumpel starten. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Seite parat mit Guides zum Einstieg, Tipps und was es sonst noch zu beachten gibt?
> Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Tipps für mich, was ich gerade am Anfang beachten sollte etc.
> 
> Vorab schon mal vielen Dank dafür



Wirklich falsch machen kannste am Anfang nix, einfach drauf los spielen und vielleicht die Items die du bekommst und nicht brauchst  größtenteils direkt zerlegen, sodass du dann mit 30 schön Craftingmaterial hast. Wirklich mit dem Spiel beschäftigen muss man sich eigentlich erst ab Endlevel.

Du solltest dich aber auf ein Bugfest einstellen, Division im Augenblick ist alles andere als gut spielbar, vor allem sobald man Gruppensuche benutzt. Hab gestern für die Daily missions wieder mal zwischen 3 und 5 Versuchen gebraucht bis mal nicht diverse Dinge verbuggt waren. Immerhin fällt man aktuell nicht mehr durch den Boden, dafür sind die Instanzzugänge regelmässig mit ner Wand verbaut. Leider ist die Steuerung auch für Konsolen entworfen und mit Maus/Tastatur dementsprechend umständlich, gerade was die Gruppensuche und das Charaktermanagment angeht.


----------



## rockero (15. April 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich werde vermutlich noch vom Ruf der Wache 2 Teile suchen, schade das ein Komplettes 6er Set nix bringt



Bei Diablo 3 war es auch lange so. Das hatte den Vorteil des man mehr Sets kombinieren konnte. Entweder ist das Kombinieren hier gewollt oder es wird irgendwann ein 6er Bonus nachgereicht.


----------



## BreaKing (15. April 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Wirklich falsch machen kannste am Anfang nix, einfach drauf los spielen und vielleicht die Items die du bekommst und nicht brauchst  größtenteils direkt zerlegen, sodass du dann mit 30 schön Craftingmaterial hast. Wirklich mit dem Spiel beschäftigen muss man sich eigentlich erst ab Endlevel.
> 
> Du solltest dich aber auf ein Bugfest einstellen, Division im Augenblick ist alles andere als gut spielbar, vor allem sobald man Gruppensuche benutzt. Hab gestern für die Daily missions wieder mal zwischen 3 und 5 Versuchen gebraucht bis mal nicht diverse Dinge verbuggt waren. Immerhin fällt man aktuell nicht mehr durch den Boden, dafür sind die Instanzzugänge regelmässig mit ner Wand verbaut. Leider ist die Steuerung auch für Konsolen entworfen und mit Maus/Tastatur dementsprechend umständlich, gerade was die Gruppensuche und das Charaktermanagment angeht.



Das mit dem "durch den Boden fallen" hatte ich gestern auch von jemandem gehört. Echt so krass mit den Bugs? Gut, dass du es erwähnst. Da bin ich schon fast am überlegen, nochmal zu warten.


----------



## chewara (15. April 2016)

Also ich kann das so nicht bestätigen , klar , ein paar bugs gibt es , aber bei mir überwiegt immer noch der Spielspaß den Ärger über ein oder 2 bugs die Woche 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. April 2016)

Also es ist definitiv super Spielbar. 

Mein Gott wenn du mal einmal in der Woche eine Mission nicht starten kannst, einmal ausloggen, wieder einloggen und schon geht alles. 

Ist meckern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## uka (15. April 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also es ist definitiv super Spielbar.
> 
> Mein Gott wenn du mal einmal in der Woche eine Mission nicht starten kannst, einmal ausloggen, wieder einloggen und schon geht alles.
> 
> Ist meckern auf hohem Niveau.



Jop - die Probleme halten sich doch sehr in grenzen muss ich sagen. In der gesamten Spielzeit hatte ich vielleicht 5 Errors (Delta/Mike) und das war es auch (sonst hatte ich keine weitern Käfer). Gibt also auch andere Erfahrungen.


----------



## azzih (15. April 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also es ist definitiv super Spielbar.
> 
> Mein Gott wenn du mal einmal in der Woche eine Mission nicht starten kannst, einmal ausloggen, wieder einloggen und schon geht alles.
> 
> Ist meckern auf hohem Niveau.



Einmal, lustiger Kerl. Im Durchschnitt brauch ich aktuell 3 Versuche pro Instanz bis mal alle Spieler vor Ort sind, die Mission nicht mit ner Mauer verschlossen ist oder man nicht in die Mission kann weil die schon angefangen wurde . Und dem Chat nach zu urteilen bin ich da bei weitem nicht der einzige, ständig hört man sowas wie " das war jetzt mein 5. Versuch und immer noch klappts net etc.". Dazu jedes mal die Ladescreens die trotz SSD+16GB RAM alles andere als flott sind. Nervt alles aktuell schon sehr, aber bis lvl 30 kommt man ohne Gruppensuche klar und vielleicht hat es Ubisoft einigermaßen unter Kontrolle  bis dahin.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (15. April 2016)

Steht bei euch auch: "Server fährt herunter in ...min" ????

Ich kann nirgends was lesen von einem Neustart oder ist das noch wegen gestern? Hat jemand zufällig eine Seite parat?


----------



## labernet (15. April 2016)

http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/1434010-Changelog-April-15-2016-Maintenance

zumindest hats nicht so lang gebraucht wie bei anderen "expoits"

*edit*

jo und nur paar stunden nach dem "fix" gibts n neuen exploit zu derselben mission, unglaublich


----------



## iltisjim (16. April 2016)

Kann es sein das seid dem hotfix die Mission falcon löst einfacher geworden ist.?


----------



## DonCoco (16. April 2016)

labernet schrieb:


> http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/1434010-Changelog-April-15-2016-Maintenance
> 
> zumindest hats nicht so lang gebraucht wie bei anderen "expoits"
> 
> ...


Mehr wie lachen kann man darüber nicht mehr.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. April 2016)

@azzih

Wir haben diese Probleme wirklich selten. 
Und wie gesagt mit einem Relog klappts immer (sollte natürlich jeder in der Gruppe machen).


----------



## iltisjim (17. April 2016)

Hat einer mal ein Rüstungsset zb vom Stürmer mal bei finch bekommen im challange Mode? Weiß man wie hoch die drop rate ist.? Ich bekomme für falcon lost nie genug Spieler zusammen und für ein random Team hat ed bisher nur einmal gereicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. April 2016)

Puhh bei Finch nicht bisher (Spielen wir aber auch selten) aber beim Lexington Event Center droppen grüne Teile (des Stürmes).


----------



## iltisjim (17. April 2016)

Ah ok dachte auch im Lincoln Tunnel auch aber ok dann werde ich morgen dort mal mein Glück versuchen


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2016)

Wie oft denn etwa? Hatte bisher nur goldene.


----------



## Bu11et (17. April 2016)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Hat einer mal ein Rüstungsset zb vom Stürmer mal bei finch bekommen im challange Mode? Weiß man wie hoch die drop rate ist.? Ich bekomme für falcon lost nie genug Spieler zusammen und für ein random Team hat ed bisher nur einmal gereicht.



Bitte sehr:
The Division: Die 4 Ausrustungs-Sets - So kommt Ihr an die einzelnen Teile - Mein-MMO.de


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. April 2016)

Da es seit dem letzten Patch eine Reportfunktion gibt /report (Client auf deutsch /melden) meldet mal bitte alle QzarDen für Speedhacking und Aimbot glaube zwar nicht das es was hilft aber wenigstens hat man es versucht.


----------



## kenyoh91 (18. April 2016)

Gefühlt jeder zweite Hackt zur Zeit. 
Es gibt kostenlose Hacks dessen installation keine 2 Minuten in Anspruch nimmt. Bei den kostenlosen fehlt zwar der Aimbot, aber alle anderen Sachen funktionieren... Deswegen ist man zur Zeit auch fast immer ein 1 Hit mit einem SMG/Sturmgewehr. Jeder rennt mit 9000 rpm rum ( einmal die Maus antippen und das Magazin ist leer. 
Ich habe auch noch nie gelesen, dass mal jemand gebannt wurde.


----------



## Polyethylen (18. April 2016)

Ich hab im Lincoln-Tunnel gestern ein Set-Item für den Stürmer bekommen, nen Handschuhe. Gear Score von dem Teil war 191 oder 194, weiß grad nicht genau.
Mal so ne Frage in die Runde: Ist Lincoln-Tunnel oder Lexington besser für Phönix-Credits farmen? Lexington hab ich noch nie gespielt, war mit dem Tunnel bisher zufrieden. Nur anscheinend wird Lexington auch gern genommen, is da was besser oder nur Geschmackssache? Weil ich kann den Tunnel so langsam nicht mehr von innen sehen (und derweil mach ich das erst 3 Tage intensiv ), bisserl Abwechslung wär gut. Immerhin jetzt schonmal zwei Set-Teil für die Wache gekauft (dies jetzt beim Händler gibt), der Boni gefällt mir schonmal. Jetzt ist Farmen für das Stürmer-Set angesagt (insgesamt 3 Teile) und noch ein letztes Teil für die Wache. Und dann kann man sich vllt. mal an Falcon Lost ranwagen (auch wenn mir schon beim zusehen dieser Mission die Augen zufallen - einfallslos hoch 10). 
Und ne goldene M1A brauch ich noch, mal sehen...


----------



## mrmurphy007 (18. April 2016)

Lexington ist definitiv schneller. Alleine die Stelle bei Lincoln, wo man die Bombe verteidigt (Hallo, CS!), dauert zwei Minuten. Lexington schafft man mit einer guten Gruppe randoms auch um und unter 10 Minuten.


----------



## Daschar (18. April 2016)

kenyoh91 schrieb:


> Gefühlt jeder zweite Hackt zur Zeit.
> Es gibt kostenlose Hacks dessen installation keine 2 Minuten in Anspruch nimmt. Bei den kostenlosen fehlt zwar der Aimbot, aber alle anderen Sachen funktionieren... Deswegen ist man zur Zeit auch fast immer ein 1 Hit mit einem SMG/Sturmgewehr. Jeder rennt mit 9000 rpm rum ( einmal die Maus antippen und das Magazin ist leer.
> Ich habe auch noch nie gelesen, dass mal jemand gebannt wurde.



Habe jetzt fast 200 Spielstunden und bin oft in der DZ. Ich habe noch nie, wirklich noch nie einen gesehen der bescheißt. Weis nicht was da bei euch los ist...


----------



## Daschar (18. April 2016)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Ich hab im Lincoln-Tunnel gestern ein Set-Item für den Stürmer bekommen, nen Handschuhe. Gear Score von dem Teil war 191 oder 194, weiß grad nicht genau.
> Mal so ne Frage in die Runde: Ist Lincoln-Tunnel oder Lexington besser für Phönix-Credits farmen? Lexington hab ich noch nie gespielt, war mit dem Tunnel bisher zufrieden. Nur anscheinend wird Lexington auch gern genommen, is da was besser oder nur Geschmackssache? Weil ich kann den Tunnel so langsam nicht mehr von innen sehen (und derweil mach ich das erst 3 Tage intensiv ), bisserl Abwechslung wär gut. Immerhin jetzt schonmal zwei Set-Teil für die Wache gekauft (dies jetzt beim Händler gibt), der Boni gefällt mir schonmal. Jetzt ist Farmen für das Stürmer-Set angesagt (insgesamt 3 Teile) und noch ein letztes Teil für die Wache. Und dann kann man sich vllt. mal an Falcon Lost ranwagen (auch wenn mir schon beim zusehen dieser Mission die Augen zufallen - einfallslos hoch 10).
> Und ne goldene M1A brauch ich noch, mal sehen...



Lexington ist wirklich besser. Aber hab das nun bestimmt 100 mal gemacht und da ist noch nie was gedropt außer gelb/gold


----------



## DKK007 (19. April 2016)

Hatte bisher auch noch nichts anderes.


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. April 2016)

Daschar schrieb:


> Habe jetzt fast 200 Spielstunden und bin oft in der DZ. Ich habe noch nie, wirklich noch nie einen gesehen der bescheißt. Weis nicht was da bei euch los ist...



Dann hast du einen Sechser im Lotto gehabt ich spiele mit meiner Gruppe fast nur noch Rogue und da sieht man einen Cheater recht schnell teilweise müssen wir jede Stunde die Dz wechseln weil es nicht mehr spielbar ist wenn wieder einer mit Speedhack, Aimbot und Nospread ankommt.. wenn Massive nichts macht dann steige ich demnächst aus, mal abwarten was morgen im Stream angesprochen wird.


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. April 2016)

Habe ebenfalls ~ 170 Spielstunden und die ganzen Cheater haben u.a. dazu beigetragen, dass ich seit einigen Tagen die Motivation am Spiel verloren habe. Dazu kommen aber auch die immer wiederkehrenden selben Missionen auf schwer & herausfordernd; das ständige Grinden, welches auf Dauer einfach nur noch nervt; und die unzähligen Bugs und Exploits, die das Spiel letztlich einfach nur zerstören. 

The Division war ne nette Abwechlung für Zwischendurch und ich werde es mir sicherlich in einigen Wochen nochmal angucken, derzeit bin ich aber einfach nur noch gelangweilt von dem Spiel. Aber hat was Gutes...so kann ich meine Arma 3 Spielstunden (> 1.600) weiter ausbauen.


----------



## hoffgang (19. April 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Habe ebenfalls ~ 170 Spielstunden und die ganzen Cheater haben u.a. dazu beigetragen, dass ich seit einigen Tagen die Motivation am Spiel verloren habe. Dazu kommen aber auch die immer wiederkehrenden selben Missionen auf schwer & herausfordernd; das ständige Grinden, welches auf Dauer einfach nur noch nervt; und die unzähligen Bugs und Exploits, die das Spiel letztlich einfach nur zerstören.
> 
> The Division war ne nette Abwechlung für Zwischendurch und ich werde es mir sicherlich in einigen Wochen nochmal angucken, derzeit bin ich aber einfach nur noch gelangweilt von dem Spiel. Aber hat was Gutes...so kann ich meine Arma 3 Spielstunden (> 1.600) weiter ausbauen.



Ohne dich dissen zu wollen, aber du bist das klassische Beispiel für das Faildesign solcher Spiele.

Spieler wie du suchten (deine Worte!) das Game an Anfang wirklich hart, erzielen Fortschritte und erleben nahezu alle Inhalte die es bis dato gibt. Du bist super equipped. Und auf einmal merkst du, es gibt nichtsmehr zu tun.  

Gleichzeitigt sagt der Hersteller: Verdammt, wir müssen den Content strecken... lass mal Crafting ändern, dann ists schwerer an Items zu kommen. Super Idee, Du bist damit schon längst fertig, Spieler die noch nicht so weit sind dürfen jetzt noch länger ran. Es war doch von vorneherein abzusehen dass The Division ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt ein Grindfest wird und dass ein echtes Endgame / PVP fehlt.

Am Ende demolieren solche Hardcoregamer ihr eigenes Spielvergnügen, als auch jenes der anderen Spieler.
Erst durchrushen, sich dann beschweren dass es zu schnell geht / zuwenig Content da ist und dann aufhören. Diejenigen die einfach das Spiel über einen längeren Zeitraum gestreckt haben dürfen sich dann mit dem Fallout des ganzen aufhalten.

War in WoW so, war in SWToR so, ist in vielen MMOs ständig zu beobachten.


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. April 2016)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ohne dich dissen zu wollen, aber du bist das klassische Beispiel für das Faildesign solcher Spiele.
> 
> Spieler wie du suchten (deine Worte!) das Game an Anfang wirklich hart, erzielen Fortschritte und erleben nahezu alle Inhalte die es bis dato gibt. Du bist super equipped. Und auf einmal merkst du, es gibt nichtsmehr zu tun.
> 
> ...



Ist einem mittlerweile nicht mal mehr erlaubt sein Spiel so zu spielen wie man es möchte dazu braucht man wirklich nichts mehr zu schreiben .

Das neue State of the Game ist wieder ein Witz was denken die eigentlich wie lang sie ihre Community noch verarschen können? Wieder mal wurde nur entschuldigt und sich eine halbe Stunde lang rausgeredet. Leute die dank des Rucksackbugs teilweise seit Anfang an nicht spielen konnten bekommen 500 Phönix Marken und 10! () High End Mats. Der Glitch wurde weiterhin nicht behoben auf die Idee das lumpige Schild einfach mal zu deaktivieren kommen sie natürlich nicht aber sie lesen selbstverständlich ihr Forum und Reddit. Und zum leidigen Thema Cheater gibt es weiterhin keine Lösung, weiter reporten als würde das was helfen. Gestern hatte ich die frechste Situation mit einem Cheater der bevor er mit Speedhack, Aimbot und no Spread 10 Leute umgeföhnt hat noch auf Deutsch alle beleidigt hat und meinte man kann ihn gerne reporten er cheatet seit Wochen und hat noch nie einen Ban bekommen.

Wie man ein Spiel mit soviel Potential mit Vollgas gegen die Wand fahren kann ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## hoffgang (19. April 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Ist einem mittlerweile nicht mal mehr erlaubt sein Spiel so zu spielen wie man es möchte dazu braucht man wirklich nichts mehr zu schreiben



Jeder kann spielen wie er möchte (naja fast... Glitcher halt eher nicht).
Nur ist die Wechselwirkung zwischen den HardcoreGamern und den Spielestudios immer mit nem Fallout für die falsche Zielgruppe verbunden. Die Hardcoregamer sind recht schnell gelangweilt weil der Content ausgeht, streckt man jetzt den vorhandenen triffts aber jene die eigentlich noch genug Content vor sich hätten.

Und ja, es ist schon bischen  auf der einen Seite das Game bis zum umfallen zu zocken und sich dann beschweren dass es immer nur das gleiche zu tun gibt. Was erwarten die Spieler? 1000 Stunden Content in der Version nach Release? Und das obwohl das bescheidene DLC Modell seit Urzeiten bekannt ist?

Das Problem liegt daran dass Entwickler versuchen beide Gruppen glücklich zu machen. Wie man sieht meist erfolglos. Während den einen zu schnell langweilig ist wird den anderen oftmals die Itemkurve zu hart. Und das ist ja nicht nur in The Division der Fall, das ist bei jedem MMO so. Was machst du jetzt als Entwickler? Nimmst du dir die Zeit die es braucht vernünftigen, gut durchdachten spannenden Content zu basteln? Oder klatscht du so einen Mist wie diese Incursion hin in der Hoffnung das bischen Futter wird dir die HardcoreGamer irgendwie bei der Stange halten?

Jeder soll sein Game so spielen wie es ihm spaß macht, aber sich dann bitte nicht beschweren dass einem der Content ausgeht. Das Spiel wiederholt sich seit WoW in schönster Regelmäßigkeit.


----------



## uka (19. April 2016)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ohne dich dissen zu wollen, aber du bist das klassische Beispiel für das Faildesign solcher Spiele.
> 
> Spieler wie du suchten (deine Worte!) das Game an Anfang wirklich hart, erzielen Fortschritte und erleben nahezu alle Inhalte die es bis dato gibt. Du bist super equipped. Und auf einmal merkst du, es gibt nichtsmehr zu tun.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du spielst andere Spiele. In WoW hat MC ewig gedauert und BWL ebenso - von NAX ganz zu schweigen. Da wäre ohne die Hardcore-Gemeinde gar nix gegangen ... nach 1-1,5 Jahren kamen die Causal-Gamer dann dort an und es war für die dann auch schön, immerhin gab es Leute die einen die Mechaniken erklärt haben. SWTOR war von Anfang an leicht (ebenso wie alle folgenden WOW-Teile). 

Aber Content-Recycling(HM, CM, MM, Whatever-Recycling-Mode) ist immer öde und in TD ist es ja schon von Anfang an ein fester Gedanke gewesen. Da fällt der fehlende Inhalt nur noch schneller auf und gerade deshalb, weil TD nun auch für den Causal wirklich schnell durchzugehen ist (da es keine Raids gibt > keine Notwendigkeit in großen Gruppen zu spielen). Nomaden-Set kann man sich ja Beispielsweise auch komplett alleine holen - es gibt einfach keine Ziele.


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. April 2016)

Ich habe das Spiel nicht zum verrecken gespielt und bin trotzdem mit dem Content relativ schnell durch gewesen, trotzdem erwarte ich in keinster Weise direkt nach Release mehrere tausend Stunden Content. 
Mein Problem und ich denke das vieler anderer ist eher momentan dass das Spiel schlicht und einfach kaputt ist. Die Darkzone könnte Langzeitspaß bieten wenn es einen Cheatschutz geben würde.
Auch die neue Incursion würde ohne Glitches und ohne den Designpatzer mit der "Grube" bis heute noch Spaß machen und wirklich fordern nur läuft das momentan auf campen und Ultis richtig nutzen raus was einfach
langweilig ist.


----------



## hoffgang (19. April 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Ich glaube du spielst andere Spiele. In WoW hat MC ewig gedauert und BWL ebenso - von NAX ganz zu schweigen. Da wäre ohne die Hardcore-Gemeinde gar nix gegangen ... nach 1-1,5 Jahren kamen die Causal-Gamer dann dort an und es war für die dann auch schön, immerhin gab es Leute die einen die Mechaniken erklärt haben. SWTOR war von Anfang an leicht (ebenso wie alle folgenden WOW-Teile).
> 
> Aber Content-Recycling(HM, CM, MM, Whatever-Recycling-Mode) ist immer öde und in TD ist es ja schon von Anfang an ein fester Gedanke gewesen. Da fällt der fehlende Inhalt nur noch schneller auf und gerade deshalb, weil TD nun auch für den Causal wirklich schnell durchzugehen ist (da es keine Raids gibt > keine Notwendigkeit in großen Gruppen zu spielen). Nomaden-Set kann man sich ja Beispielsweise auch komplett alleine holen - es gibt einfach keine Ziele.



Classic WoW war noch die Ausnahme. Aber mit jedem Addon wurds schlimmer. Warum wurden denn die Raids gesplittet? Und HC Flügel nach und nach erst geöffnet?
Aber den Zustand den du beschreibst, das war 2005. Seitdem hat sich das leider verändert. 

Und du hast vollkommen Recht, TD bietet in der Richtung recht wenig. Aber es ist halt auch von den Mechaniken etwas eingeschränkt... Siehe Destiny & die dortigen Raids.




> Ich habe das Spiel nicht zum verrecken gespielt und bin trotzdem mit dem  Content relativ schnell durch gewesen, trotzdem erwarte ich in keinster  Weise direkt nach Release mehrere tausend Stunden Content.
> Mein Problem und ich denke das vieler anderer ist eher momentan dass das  Spiel schlicht und einfach kaputt ist. Die Darkzone könnte Langzeitspaß  bieten wenn es einen Cheatschutz geben würde.
> Auch die neue Incursion würde ohne Glitches und ohne den Designpatzer  mit der "Grube" bis heute noch Spaß machen und wirklich fordern nur  läuft das momentan auf campen und Ultis richtig nutzen raus was einfach
> langweilig ist.



Dem stimm ich ja auch vollkommen zu.
Wie gesagt, ist nur ein Denkanstoß.


----------



## Valdasaar (19. April 2016)

Das Spiel ist für 30 Euro zu haben
In Anbetracht der ganzen Probleme die das Spiel hat,würdet ihr trotzdem sagen das Spiel ist 30 Euro wert?


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. April 2016)

Momentan nicht ich würde warten bis die Problematik mit den Glitches & Cheatern bzw. allgemeine Bugs die leider viel zu häufig auftreten und den Spielspaß massiv drücken ausgemerzt sind.


----------



## azzih (19. April 2016)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist für 30 Euro zu haben
> In Anbetracht der ganzen Probleme die das Spiel hat,würdet ihr trotzdem sagen das Spiel ist 30 Euro wert?



Nein, aber weniger wegen der Bugs und Glitches, sondern weil es kein wirklich gutes Spiel ist. Zu repetitiv, unkreativ und langweilig. Ein gewisses Suchtpotential hat es ja erstmal, aber für 30€kriegt man auch weit bessere Spiele die spielerisch auf nem ganz andern Niveau sind. Aber natürlich spreche ich nur für mich, gibt vielleicht andere denen es Spass bereitet 50 Stunden lang Waffen aufzusammeln, zu zerlegen und neue zu craften um festzustellen das die zufälligen Attribute ihres Crafts doch mal wieder kacke sind


----------



## Valdasaar (19. April 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Momentan nicht ich würde warten bis die Problematik mit den Glitches & Cheatern bzw. allgemeine Bugs die leider viel zu häufig auftreten und den Spielspaß massiv drücken ausgemerzt sind.



Bzgl. Cheatern
Mich würde da eher nur der Singleplayer - Part und die Story interessieren, das Spiel würde ich nebenbei spielen wenn ich gerade Lust auf ein bißchen Action habe.
Danke für den Hinweis das noch Bugs vorhanden sind, die den Spielpaß nach unten drücken.


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. April 2016)

Naja die Missionen finde ich mit Freunden sehr Nett gemacht, die Stimmung und die Stadt selbst sind super designt die Story finde ich überhaupt nicht mal so schlecht wenn man sich die Videos die man freischaltet anschaut und nicht durch das ganze  Spiel durch rusht. Gameplay macht auch wirklich viel Spaß und bis man gutes Equipment hat vergehen auch mal 100 Stunden. Die Challange Missionen sind am Anfang auch noch relativ schwierig mit passendem Gear dagegen ein einziges durchlaufen. Endgame ist momentan Dark Zone und das macht auch wirklich Spaß mit einem Stammteam wenn man auch mal Rogue gehen möchte nur ist die Zone dank Cheatern momentan kaum Spielbar. 
Finde schon das Division ein gutes Spiel und sein Geld wert ist wenn Massive die Grundprobleme die es momentan gibt endlich mal fixt.



Valdasaar schrieb:


> Bzgl. Cheatern
> Mich würde da eher nur der Singleplayer - Part und die Story interessieren, das Spiel würde ich nebenbei spielen wenn ich gerade Lust auf ein bißchen Action habe.



Rein für Singleplayer ist das Spiel vielleicht nicht das richtige für dich man sollte schon mit anderen wenn auch nur mit Randoms zusammenspielen wollen, ist eben ein Coop Shooter.
Mit Cheatern hat man im Singleplayer kein Problem die Aimbotten sich allein durch die Missionen.


----------



## Valdasaar (19. April 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Naja die Missionen finde ich mit Freunden sehr Nett gemacht, die Stimmung und die Stadt selbst sind super designt die Story finde ich überhaupt nicht mal so schlecht wenn man sich die Videos die man freischaltet anschaut und nicht durch das ganze  Spiel durch rusht. Gameplay macht auch wirklich viel Spaß und bis man gutes Equipment hat vergehen auch mal 100 Stunden. Die Challange Missionen sind am Anfang auch noch relativ schwierig mit passendem Gear dagegen ein einziges durchlaufen. Endgame ist momentan Dark Zone und das macht auch wirklich Spaß mit einem Stammteam wenn man auch mal Rogue gehen möchte nur ist die Zone dank Cheatern momentan kaum Spielbar.
> Finde schon das Division ein gutes Spiel und sein Geld wert ist wenn Massive die Grundprobleme die es momentan gibt endlich mal fixt.
> 
> 
> ...




Von der Stimmung dem Gameplay und der Stadt würde mich das Spiel schon sehr ansprechen, habe mir dazu schon ein paar LPs angesehen.
Wie lange dauert der Singleplayer - Part wenn man sich zeit lässt?


----------



## azzih (19. April 2016)

10-12 Stunden bis lvl 30 würd ich sagen. Wobei ich hab auch Darkzone gemacht zwischendurch, dafür aber nicht jeden Furz auf der Map eingesammelt. Würd schon sagen so um den dreh. Singleplayer gibts aber wesentlich bessere Spiele mit ähnlicher Atmosphäre, sowas wie Metro2033. Am lustigsten ist das Spiel wohl im Coop mit nem Freund.


----------



## kero81 (19. April 2016)

Hust Hust... Aber jetzt mal ganz unter uns... Das war doch alles iwie abzusehen, oder? The Crew, Wash Dogs, Far Cry, Assasins Creed etc... Dazu die Handhabung seitens der Entwickler gegenüber den Cheatern (The Crew+ Wash Dogs). Soll jetzt kein Hate sein, aber das was bei besagten Spielen so abgeliefert wurde ließ keinen anderen Schluß zustande kommen.


----------



## Polyethylen (19. April 2016)

@Valdasaar: Ich hab so bis zum Ende etwa 20-30 Stunden gebraucht, weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau. War da aber auch sehr gemütlich durchgegangen (und viel von dem aufzusammelnden Zeug eingesammelt), hatte auchmal nen paar Darkzone-Ausflüge. Hab aber noch nicht die letzten beiden Stadtviertel gemacht, dazu fehlt die Motiviation, wenn schon alles in der Bais ausgebaut ist. Die Nebenmissionen sind einfach alle gleich.

Achja, danke für den Tipp mit Lexington, ist schonmal besser als Lincoln-Tunnel, geht schneller und ist irgendwie besser zu ertragen. Und man muss sich nicht jedesmal ne neue Random-Gruppe zusammensuchen, viele verfolgen das ähnliche Ziel wie ich^^


----------



## mrmurphy007 (20. April 2016)

Neben all dem Gefarme und Gemecker gibt es auch solche Momente, wie ich gerade einen hatte. Bin alleine für die Tagesaufgaben durch die Dark Zone gestromert, bis mein Beutel voll war und ich abholen lassen wollte. Am Abholpunkt war ich nicht alleine, aber "macht nix", dachte ich mir, "mit dem habe ich schon den Sportladen geräumt". Tja, weit gefehlt. Kurz bevor der Hubschrauber da war, hat er seinen Schutz gezündet und ist mir in den Rücken gefallen.  Egal, konnte selbst noch schnell genug reagieren und seinen ersten Angriff abwehren. Daraufhin entbrannte ein wilder Kampf mit Granaten und co, in dem ich zum Glück durch die Kombination Caduceus + Kopfschuss + Überdosis die Überhand gewinnen konnte. Letztlich hatte ich ihn in die Ecke getrieben und hatte die freie Wahl, wie ich ihn nun ins Jenseits schicke.  
Die Abholung war natürlich inzwischen weg.  Also einen neuen Hubschrauber geholt als Ablenkung und weiter zur nächsten Abholzone. Dort ist dann fast genau das gleiche passiert. Erst habe ich mit der M1A die NPCs weggeräumt, weil mir die Munition für das Sturmgewehr ausgegangen war, schon tauchen zwei Agenten auf, die mir erst helfen und mir dann an den Kragen wollen. Ein Glück haben die beiden sich nicht clever angestellt. Ausgestattet mit dem Scan, einer Kritchance von über 50% und einem Kritschaden in den Körper von über 225000 in den Körper (bei NPCs), musste ich notgedrungen mit der Sniper in den Nahkampf. 
Die armen waren schneller tot als sie "Der cheatet doch!!!!!!1111111einseinselflfelflelf" rufen konnten. 
Diesmal konnte ich sogar noch abholen lassen und dann gemütlich ausloggen. 
The End.


----------



## Daschar (20. April 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Neben all dem Gefarme und Gemecker gibt es auch solche Momente, wie ich gerade einen hatte. Bin alleine für die Tagesaufgaben durch die Dark Zone gestromert, bis mein Beutel voll war und ich abholen lassen wollte. Am Abholpunkt war ich nicht alleine, aber "macht nix", dachte ich mir, "mit dem habe ich schon den Sportladen geräumt". Tja, weit gefehlt. Kurz bevor der Hubschrauber da war, hat er seinen Schutz gezündet und ist mir in den Rücken gefallen.  Egal, konnte selbst noch schnell genug reagieren und seinen ersten Angriff abwehren. Daraufhin entbrannte ein wilder Kampf mit Granaten und co, in dem ich zum Glück durch die Kombination Caduceus + Kopfschuss + Überdosis die Überhand gewinnen konnte. Letztlich hatte ich ihn in die Ecke getrieben und hatte die freie Wahl, wie ich ihn nun ins Jenseits schicke.
> Die Abholung war natürlich inzwischen weg.  Also einen neuen Hubschrauber geholt als Ablenkung und weiter zur nächsten Abholzone. Dort ist dann fast genau das gleiche passiert. Erst habe ich mit der M1A die NPCs weggeräumt, weil mir die Munition für das Sturmgewehr ausgegangen war, schon tauchen zwei Agenten auf, die mir erst helfen und mir dann an den Kragen wollen. Ein Glück haben die beiden sich nicht clever angestellt. Ausgestattet mit dem Scan, einer Kritchance von über 50% und einem Kritschaden in den Körper von über 225000 in den Körper (bei NPCs), musste ich notgedrungen mit der Sniper in den Nahkampf.
> Die armen waren schneller tot als sie "Der cheatet doch!!!!!!1111111einseinselflfelflelf" rufen konnten.
> Diesmal konnte ich sogar noch abholen lassen und dann gemütlich ausloggen.
> The End.



Danke für den positiven Post.


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. April 2016)

Naja _Caduceus _hört sich eher nach dem unteren Bracket an da drift man seltener auf Cheater die halten sich größtenteils auf 161+ auf da darf man dann wieder jede Stunde die Dark Zone wechseln.


----------



## DonCoco (20. April 2016)

Trotzdem machen genau solche Momente in der DZ Spaß. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amigo (20. April 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> *10-12 Stunden bis lvl 30 würd ich sagen. *Wobei ich hab auch Darkzone gemacht zwischendurch, dafür aber nicht jeden Furz auf der Map eingesammelt. Würd schon sagen so um den dreh. Singleplayer gibts aber wesentlich bessere Spiele mit ähnlicher Atmosphäre, sowas wie Metro2033. Am lustigsten ist das Spiel wohl im Coop mit nem Freund.


Überhaupt nicht gerusht, NEEEIN...


----------



## mrmurphy007 (20. April 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Naja _Caduceus _hört sich eher nach dem unteren Bracket an da drift man seltener auf Cheater die halten sich größtenteils auf 161+ auf da darf man dann wieder jede Stunde die Dark Zone wechseln.



GS 186


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. April 2016)

Dann würde ich mal ein paar Aks Würfeln die Caduceus streut wie die Hölle egal wie viel Präzi drauf ist und macht nicht gerade viel Schaden, das Coolhead Talent kannst du auf alle Sturmgewehre Würfeln die zwei anderen Talente sind sowieso nich toll.
Würden wir dich in der Dark Zone finden wärst du gefundenes Fressen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (20. April 2016)

Wenn man nicht schießen kann... Die Caduceus ist präzise, man darf nur nicht krampfhaft draufballern.  Coolheaded und Restored sind beide nützlich, zumindest wenn jeder zweite Treffer kritisch ist. Bis ich eine AK gewürfelt habe, die besser ist, habe ich alle Materialien, die ich habe, verbraucht.


----------



## DonCoco (20. April 2016)

Präzision ist auch gar nicht wichtig. Damit Sie im dauerfeuer präzise ist, brauch es Stabilität. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (20. April 2016)

Ne, Stabilität ist dafür da, dass deine Waffe nicht verzieht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. April 2016)

Ich lese hier andauernd was von Maximum Werten. Woher wisst ihr die Maximum Werte?
Ich hab nu über 110 Stunden voll und muss gestehen, das ich mit dem Skill/Mod System so überhaupt nicht zurecht komme.
Einmal wird gesagt SPS sei nicht besonders wichtig. Viel wichtiger sei Kritischer-Trefferschaden und Rüstung.
Dann gibt es auch noch Talente bei den einzelnen Waffen die mir erst vor kurzem wirklich aufgefallen sind, da ich nur auf die SPS geachtet hatte.
Dann dachte ich, ich hätte es verstanden und hab im Zuge dessen meine ganze Ausrüstung kaputt gemodded. 
Meine Waffen haben jetzt höhere Werte und sind trotzdem schwächer als vorher. 
Noch dazu sterbe ich sehr schnell.
Wieso gibt es keine Erfolgsbalken oder dergleichen. Ich kann doch nicht ständig mit nem Taschenrechner meine komplette Ausrüstung umstellen und auch noch die Gefahr eingehen, das ich hinterher gar noch schlechter da stehe, weil ich einen kleinen wichtigen Mod Punkt entfernt hab.
Ich versteh komplett das ganze System irgendwie nicht. 

Was sind denn jetzt konkret die Prios?
Welche Waffen sind wirklich zu empfehlen und welche Schrott?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bu11et (20. April 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich lese hier andauernd was von Maximum Werten. Woher wisst ihr die Maximum Werte?
> Ich hab nu über 110 Stunden voll und muss gestehen, das ich mit dem Skill/Mod System so überhaupt nicht zurecht komme.
> Einmal wird gesagt SPS sei nicht besonders wichtig. Viel wichtiger sei Kritischer-Trefferschaden und Rüstung.
> Dann gibt es auch noch Talente bei den einzelnen Waffen die mir erst vor kurzem wirklich aufgefallen sind, da ich nur auf die SPS geachtet hatte.
> ...



Das hängt 1. von deinem Spielstill ab und 2. was für Ziele man sich setzt. Die meisten sind teilweise alleine unterwegs und beschränken sich darauf tatsächlich ihren Schaden so hoch wie möglich zu setzen. Weiterhin kommt es darauf an, was du für Möglichkeiten hast, sprich was steht bei dir im Inventar zur Auswahl.
Pauschal kann man nicht sagen, was BiS ist .


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. April 2016)

Mein Ziel ist es z.B. nicht 10 Magazine an einem Dark Zone Level 4 Gegner verballern zu müssen und gleichzeitig mehr schaden auszuhalten.
Ich überwiegend alleine in der Dark Zone unterwegs. 
Viele andere allerdings auch und da sehe ich manches mal Sachen die ich kaum fassen kann...beispielsweise halbes Magazin und der Gegner fällt um.
Irgendetwas muss ich ja falsch machen. Ist ja nicht so, als ob ich grad mit dem Spielen angefangen hätte.


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. April 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht schießen kann... Die Caduceus ist präzise, man darf nur nicht krampfhaft draufballern.  Coolheaded und Restored sind beide nützlich, zumindest wenn jeder zweite Treffer kritisch ist. Bis ich eine AK gewürfelt habe, die besser ist, habe ich alle Materialien, die ich habe, verbraucht.



Der Spread ist wie in jedem Spiel zufällig da lässt sich nichts durch Können rausholen und mit Feuerstößen verlierst du wieder Schaden mit einer AK kannst du die kompletten 60 Schuss rausholzen ohne das du das Ziel verfehlst.


----------



## DonCoco (20. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist das 4. Talent bei 100%
Wird man so in der Praxis leider nicht hingekommen. 
Ich muss nochmal am Freitag genau schauen aber glaube hatte in dem Moment. Kopf: 135k schaden pro Schuß,  Körper: 60k schaden pro Schuß. 

Ich will eigentlich mal versuchen sowas mit Lebenspunkte zu machen. Hab aber immer das Gefühl das Schaden zu Lebenspunkte über powert ist 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daschar (21. April 2016)

Okay habe nun auch den ersten Cheater erlebt. Er stand beim Abholplatz und schoß in alle Richtungen ohne Nachzuladen. Als ich abhauen konnte hat er sich einfach zu mir geportet, worauf er starb. 1 Minute später war er wieder bei mir und hat mich instant getötet.

Name:  Hande_Hoch_Crem     

Habe ihn gemeldet und das Video das ich aufgenommen habe werde ich an Ubisoft schicken.


----------



## iltisjim (21. April 2016)

Oh man gestern mal wieder krasse Verbindungs Probleme erstmal starteten die Missionen nicht und dann kurz vor Schluss keinen connect mehr zum Spiel hab das Gott sei Dank nicht so oft aber nervt schon arg


----------



## rockero (21. April 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Mein Ziel ist es z.B. nicht 10 Magazine an einem Dark Zone Level 4 Gegner verballern zu müssen und gleichzeitig mehr schaden auszuhalten.
> Ich überwiegend alleine in der Dark Zone unterwegs.
> Viele andere allerdings auch und da sehe ich manches mal Sachen die ich kaum fassen kann...beispielsweise halbes Magazin und der Gegner fällt um.
> Irgendetwas muss ich ja falsch machen. Ist ja nicht so, als ob ich grad mit dem Spielen angefangen hätte.



Wie schon gesagt wurde, ohne dein Gear und deine Möglichkeiten zu kennen, ist es schwer dir da zu helfen. Ich geh hauptsächlich auf Schaden und Ausdauer und versuche ausreichend Energie zu haben, um eine Überheilung zu kriegen (~15k Fähigkeit). Bei den Waffen achte ich auf die Waffentalente Brutal (Kopfschussschaden um x% erhöht) und Tödlich (Kritischer Trefferschaden um x% erhöht). Bei der Ausrüstung spiele ich derzeit mit einer Kombination aus dem Stürmer- und Sentry-Set. Im ersten Schritt nachdem ich jetzt meine ersten Setteile zusammen habe, achte ich auf +Rüstung, +% Magazingröße, +% KritChance, +%KritSchaden, +% EliteSchaden und +% zu den eingesetzten Skills. Im nächsten Schritt werde ich versuchen 20-30% Lebenspunkte pro Tötung auf das Equip zu kriegen und dafür bspw. den +% EliteSchaden zu opfern. Ich habe zwischen 180k und 210k SPS, knapp 80k Leben und ~51% Schadensreduzierung durch die Rüstung (woran ich noch arbeite um an das Cap von 65% zu kommt).
Ich habe einen Gearscore von 196, die Aug (GS 168), die AK (GS 182) und die M1A Klassik (GS 168) im Einsatz. mit der Aug mach ich Kopfschuss-Krits von 70-80k, mit der AK von ~130k und mit der M1A Klassik 170k-600k (und die Waffe wir mir mit SPS von ~130k angezeigt).


----------



## chewara (21. April 2016)

habe heute Antwort auf ein bei Ubisoft erstelltes Ticket vom 1.4.2016 bekommen. nur 20 Tage, geht ja noch!


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. April 2016)

So mit dem Hotfix / Serverwartung haben sie den Vogel abgeschossen das Spiel ist nicht mehr spielbar! 
Egal ob Dark Zone, open World oder Falcon es lagt wie die Hölle für die ganze Gruppe auch nach mehrmaligem einloggen werde das Spiel
jetzt erstmal an den Nagel hängen würde mich sowieso wundern wenn das Spiel in einem Monat nicht tot ist so wie das läuft
gehts seit Release nur noch steil Berg ab.

Der Hotfix sollte übrigens den APC fixen 10 Minuten hat es gedauert dann war der neue Glitch auf Reddit natürlich mit dem Schild
was man ja nicht deaktivieren möchte ganz großes Kino.


----------



## Thaurial (21. April 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> So mit dem Hotfix / Serverwartung haben sie den Vogel abgeschossen das Spiel ist nicht mehr spielbar!
> Egal ob Dark Zone, open World oder Falcon es lagt wie die Hölle für die ganze Gruppe auch nach mehrmaligem einloggen werde das Spiel
> jetzt erstmal an den Nagel hängen würde mich sowieso wundern wenn das Spiel in einem Monat nicht tot ist so wie das läuft
> gehts seit Release nur noch steil Berg ab.
> ...



Es hat gestern abend schon ziemlich gelaggt - das hat wirklich genervt, weil man teilweise Instant-stirbt ohne ersichtlichen Grund


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. April 2016)

Naja wir waren gerade mal wieder Falcon Challange Welle.. 13(?) wäre wieder ein easy Run geworden und dann gings los Standbilder, nicht mehr spielbar, ein Bild weiter standen zwei Schrotflinten in der  Gruppe drin dann wars rum.

Edit: Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich dazu sagen soll aber das Spiel ist tot so viel bekommen sie nicht gefixt hier mal ein paar nette Auszüge:



> Toxic: Headshots with this weapon have a X% chance to apply the 'blind' status effect |Can be stacked up to 100% chance
> Commanding: Every kill performed while the signature skill is active extends its duration by X% | Pop Survivor Link then kill some NPCs for permanent Survivor Link
> Self-preserved: Critical hits with this weapon heal the user for X% of damage dealt | Best used along with Adept



Die Server Lags kommen wohl durch die ganzen Glitches irgendwie scheint der Server dadurch extrem überlastet zu werden (laut Reddit) um das zu fixen bräuchte man wohl einen größeren Patch dafür reicht kein kleiner Hotfix und das kann über Wochen dauern. Übrigens kann es zu einem Bug kommen das man keine Mission mehr starten kann, die Türen öffnen sich dann schlicht und einfach nicht bzw. der Zaun völlig egal wer die Führung hat oder Gruppe aufgemacht hat.

Auch interessant zu lesen ist das hier...


----------



## dertyp (21. April 2016)

http://forums-de.ubi.com/showthread.php/155159-Changelog-Wartungsarbeiten-21-April-Server-Neustart


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. April 2016)

Bin ich mal gespannt wann der nächste Glitch veröffentlicht wird zum Talente stacken und der Server wieder überfordert ist.


----------



## powstaniec (21. April 2016)

Fuer 1000 PC's vergesse ich das FauxPas von Ubisoft ;D
Aber recht habt ihr, langsam wirds nicht mehr lustig, wird wieder Zeit mehr Zeit mit Arma zu verbringen ^^

Wysłane z mojego SM-J500FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Bu11et (22. April 2016)

Die sollten für paar Monate die Server runterfahren und komplett das Game durchtesten. Dannach am besten einen kompletten Reset machen. Ist nicht mehr feierlich was die Leute sich alles einfallen lassen .


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. April 2016)

Nein es nicht mehr feierlich wie schlecht das Spiel programmiert wurde das  der Mensch immer den einfachsten Weg geht ist völlig normal aber mit dem Reset und runterfahren gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht.


----------



## I3uschi (22. April 2016)

Moin!

Hab da mal ne technische Frage.
Hin und wieder zocke ich The Division mal auf der Couch mit dem Xbox one Elite Controller und dem passenden Xbox one Headset dazu.
The Division erkennt das Headset auch via USB. (Muss ich halt nur jedes mal einstellen in den Audio Optionen)
Mit dem Sprechen klappt das gut, auch meine Mitspieler verstehen mich gut.
Aber die anderen höre ich nur über die Soundanlage, statt auf dem Ohr. Außerdem klingt der ein oder andere dann ziemlich dumpf.
In den Windows Soundeinstellungen kann ich nur den kompletten Sound auf das (Mono) Headset holen, aber ich will ja nur die Stimmen hören.

Irgendeine Idee ob ich da was machen kann? Oder ist The Division da einfach nicht kompatibel?
Bzw. weiß ich gar nicht ob das bei anderen Spielen überhaupt funktionieren würde.

Falls jemand eine Lösung hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## defPlaya (22. April 2016)

Sorry Leute aber ich kann nicht verstehen, dass das Spiel so schlecht ist wie manche es hier beschreiben. Gut, ich bin auch nicht ein hardcore Spieler meistes 1-2x in der Woche für 2-3 Stunden und am Sonntag. Ja, manchmal öffnen sich die Türen nicht. Dann starte ich neu und alles läuft oder der Gruppenführer eröffnet ein neues Spiel und dann klappt es auch. Serverlaggs kenne ich so auch nicht. Cheater? Kommen in der Menge vor wie man sie in fast allen Onlinespielen hat. 

Mir macht das Spiel extrem viel Spaß vorallem, wenn man mit mehreren zusammen spielt und sich dabei über Headset verständigen kann. 43 Euro für das Game und so eine langzeit Motivation kannte ich sonst nur bei BF4. Ich freue mich schon auf die DLC's.


----------



## hoffgang (22. April 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Sorry Leute aber ich kann nicht verstehen, dass das Spiel so schlecht ist wie manche es hier beschreiben. Gut, ich bin auch nicht ein hardcore Spieler meistes 1-2x in der Woche für 2-3 Stunden und am Sonntag. Ja, manchmal öffnen sich die Türen nicht. Dann starte ich neu und alles läuft oder der Gruppenführer eröffnet ein neues Spiel und dann klappt es auch. Serverlaggs kenne ich so auch nicht. Cheater? Kommen in der Menge vor wie man sie in fast allen Onlinespielen hat.
> 
> Mir macht das Spiel extrem viel Spaß vorallem, wenn man mit mehreren zusammen spielt und sich dabei über Headset verständigen kann. 43 Euro für das Game und so eine langzeit Motivation kannte ich sonst nur bei BF4. Ich freue mich schon auf die DLC's.



Spiel mal Russisches Konsulat im Challenge Random...
Das ist dermaßen beschissenes Gamedesign. Gegner mit abartig viel HP und unglaublich viel Schaden in engen Gängen bekämpfen. Macht total viel Spass und ist super sinnig wenn beide Seiten hinter ner Deckung kauern und sich beharken. 
Tür geht auf, Schrotflintenidiot kommt raus, 3 Leute bratzen auf ihn ein was nur geht und direkt fällt der erste von uns um.

Das ist behindert und sonst garnichts. 
Oder wenn sich diese Typen mit Balistischem Schild auf ne Treppe stellen, man kommt nicht hinter sie, man kommt nicht seitlich ran. Super, darf man den Kugelschwamm irgendwie versuchen frontal down zu bekommen


Das ist schlicht und ergreifend DRECK.


----------



## Daschar (22. April 2016)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Spiel mal Russisches Konsulat im Challenge Random...
> Das ist dermaßen beschissenes Gamedesign. Gegner mit abartig viel HP und unglaublich viel Schaden in engen Gängen bekämpfen. Macht total viel Spass und ist super sinnig wenn beide Seiten hinter ner Deckung kauern und sich beharken.
> Tür geht auf, Schrotflintenidiot kommt raus, 3 Leute bratzen auf ihn ein was nur geht und direkt fällt der erste von uns um.
> 
> ...



Spiel bitte einfach was anderes, danke.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. April 2016)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Spiel mal Russisches Konsulat im Challenge Random...
> Das ist dermaßen beschissenes Gamedesign. Gegner mit abartig viel HP und unglaublich viel Schaden in engen Gängen bekämpfen. Macht total viel Spass und ist super sinnig wenn beide Seiten hinter ner Deckung kauern und sich beharken.
> Tür geht auf, Schrotflintenidiot kommt raus, 3 Leute bratzen auf ihn ein was nur geht und direkt fällt der erste von uns um.
> 
> ...



Dann passt dein Gear nicht wie viel Rüstung und Leben habt ihr im Team denn so, ich rushe mit meinem Team Konsulat in 10 Minuten durch ohne das jemand stirbt.


----------



## hoffgang (22. April 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Dann passt dein Gear nicht wie viel Rüstung und Leben habt ihr im Team denn so, ich rushe mit meinem Team Konsulat in 10 Minuten durch ohne das jemand stirbt.



Wie gesagt, war Random.
Mein GS liegt aktuell bei 140, ~ in dem Run war vllt 180. 

Und komischerweise gehen andere Missionen ja auch auf Challenge & das mit schlechteren Waffen und schlechterem Gear. 
Nur der Nahkampfkotz auf engstem Raum, geht garnicht. 

Es darf ja gerne schwer sein. Aber dann bitte mit Verstand. Mich regt einfach nur auf dass man hier Hp Klötze vorgesetzt bekommt die ewig viel aushalten.
Gear fällt halt auch net von Bäumen und wenn ich nem Gegner das ganze Magazin meiner AK in den Rücken jage und der nichtmal im Ansatz umfällt... Mich regt sowas auf. V.a. wenn dann der Schrotflintensniper von irgendwoher Teammates oneshottet. 


Und Dissi, zu Anfang ist da NIEMAND durchgerusht. War ja hier im Thread große Diskussion weil angeblich jemand das ganze in 10-15 min erledigt haben wollte (kurz nach Release). Klar wenn ich anfange das ganze zu outgearen, dann kann ich da auch durchrushen. Sieht man ja auf Hard. Dort walzt man einfach drüber, vollkommen egal was kommt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. April 2016)

Ich spiele seit Anfang an wir waren in den ersten Tagen alle 30 und haben dann entsprechend auch recht fix 186 Gear gehabt das hat zum rushen völlig ausgereicht aber das ist uns auch nicht zugeflogen gekommen.
Die Stürmer erfordern eben Teamplay und Taktik, stunen und fokusen evtl. ne Schutzulti ziehen dann ist das kein Problem. Im Übrigen hast du keine meiner Fragen beantwortet der Gear Score sagt 0 aus.


----------



## hoffgang (22. April 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit Anfang an wir waren in den ersten Tagen alle 30 und haben dann entsprechend auch recht fix 186 Gear gehabt das hat zum rushen völlig ausgereicht aber das ist uns auch nicht zugeflogen gekommen.
> Die Stürmer erfordern eben Teamplay und Taktik, stunen und fokusen evtl. ne Schutzulti ziehen dann ist das kein Problem. Im Übrigen hast du keine meiner Fragen beantwortet der Gear Score sagt 0 aus.



Stimmt.
Ich bin Atm bei 105.000 Dps, 65k HP und 13k Elektronik.
Waffe ist ne  gecraftete Schwarzmarkt AK und ne gelbe Sniper aus der DZ.

Zu erwähnen sei, ich war mit nem GS von 140 derjenige mit dem schlechtesten EQ. Heißt also nicht das alle diese Werte hatten.

Klar ist Random nicht mit einer eingespielten Gruppe zu vergleichen. Aber es frustriert halt wenn man sieht wie einfallslos diese Mission schwierig gemacht wurde.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. April 2016)

65k ist meiner Meinung nach zu wenig schau mal das du auf über 70 kommst mit Rüstungsmods + Lebenspunkte einfach bisl würfeln.
Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit der Rüstung bzw. der prozentualen Schadensverringerung aus?


----------



## iltisjim (24. April 2016)

Hat einer mal falcon lost auf Hard geschafft? Mit randoms komm ich nur bis zu den ersten zwei Schrotflinten.


----------



## DonCoco (24. April 2016)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Hat einer mal falcon lost auf Hard geschafft? Mit randoms komm ich nur bis zu den ersten zwei Schrotflinten.


Hard ist leicht. Wir beißen uns an herausfordernd die Zähne aus ^^

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. April 2016)

Alles schon durch läuft nach dem gleichen Prinzip ab gemeinsam in die Grube in der Mitte des Raum sprinten (auf Challange mit ner Ulti) und diese auf der rechten Seite verteidigen, das APC kann nicht reinschießen, Drohnen greifen nur an wenn man rausschaut und die meisten Npcs bis auf Schrotflinten kommen nicht von allein. Gegen die Flintenmänner alles nehmen was stunt, also Feuer- und Schockturm, Emp Granate, normale Granaten und Brandmunition. Dazu die Ultis in einer festgelegten Kette raushauen 2-3 hat man dann wieder in der nächsten Welle mit Schrotflinten aufgeladen. In der letzten Welle alle mit Ultis zur linken Seite sobald man das C4 hat die Gegner kann man ignorieren, Turm deaktivieren nächste Ulti C4 festmachen und wieder ins Loch.


----------



## defPlaya (24. April 2016)

Mal ne Frage. Wenn ich im Inventar meine Vector Kal. 45 aufwähle habe ich 34950 Lebenspunkte. Wähle ich hingegen meine MK17 Polizeiversion habe ich 70237 Lebenspunkte. Auch wenn ich eine Pistole auswähle habe ich 70237. Warum ist das so? Weiß das jemand vcon euch?


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. April 2016)

Weil die Rechnung völlig verkorkst ist umso länger man spielt umso mehr läuft das auch noch aus dem Ruder, die Entwickler haben mal gesagt man sollte vorm Craften zb. das Spiel neustarten.


----------



## defPlaya (25. April 2016)

Haha ok. Ich dachte es spielt eine Rolle, mit welcher Art von Waffe das Spiel gespielt wird!


----------



## DonCoco (25. April 2016)

Ich glaub mit mir muss das einer mal durchspielen auf Herausfordernd. Freiwillige vor? ^^

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo besser Waffen? Ich laufe mit 186 Waffen Rum, hab auch einige höhere Level Waffen gefunden aber die waren alle schlechter von Talenten u. Stats her komischerweise. 
Gibt's ein Geheimtipp wo vllt was öfter tropt? 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NotAnExit (25. April 2016)

Das  ist doch nicht mehr feierlich.

Lincoln Tunnel Treibsand Boden. Mal falle ich direkt beim Start in den Boden, ein ander Mal rutsche auf der Brücke vorm Boss ganz langsam in den Boden, bis ich drin stehe.  Und bei den Autos gibt es jetzt die PS1-Version des Spiels!

Dann hatte ich noch:

Lags, so dass die ganze Mission hing, bis alle raus geflogen sind und das mehr al ein mal (Delta Error)
Gegner, die zwar spawnten, aber nicht weiter liefen (sie blieben beim  Lincoln Tunnel oben auf dem Dach, was dazu führte, dass sie uns durch  die Wand trafen und wir sie nur mit Mühe weg bekamen)
Im Madison Lazarett blieb der letzte Gegner hinter einer Tür, so dass  die Mission eigentlich nicht beendet werden konnte (bis einer der Gruppe  irgendwie durch die Tür schoss)
Der Mauslag (nachladen-schießen) wurde nun erweitert, so dass die Waffe  teilweise für 2 Sekunden nicht geschossen werden konnte, sehr schön wenn  da so ein Schrotflintenheini vor einem steht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. April 2016)

So, endlich vier Set-Teile zusammen.  Langsam sollte ich mich mal an Falcon auf Herausfordernd wagen, aber Level 34 Elite ist schon einschüchternd.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. April 2016)

DonCoco schrieb:


> Ich glaub mit mir muss das einer mal durchspielen auf Herausfordernd. Freiwillige vor? ^^
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo besser Waffen? Ich laufe mit 186 Waffen Rum, hab auch einige höhere Level Waffen gefunden aber die waren alle schlechter von Talenten u. Stats her komischerweise.
> Gibt's ein Geheimtipp wo vllt was öfter tropt?
> ...



Bessere Waffen bekommt man in Falcon Herausfordernd oder in der Dark Zone ab Level 75.+
Wenn unsere Gruppe mal nur zu 3t sein sollte kann ich dich ja mal anschreiben kannst mich in Uplay mal adden "Sirthegoat".


----------



## powstaniec (25. April 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Bessere Waffen bekommt man in Falcon Herausfordernd oder in der Dark Zone ab Level 75.+
> Wenn unsere Gruppe mal nur zu 3t sein sollte kann ich dich ja mal anschreiben kannst mich in Uplay mal adden "Sirthegoat".


Mit Level 75+ meinst du das Level in der DZ?


Wysłane z mojego SM-J500FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. April 2016)

Jop genau ab LvL 75 gibts beim Dark Zone 3 Händler jede Woche 3 Blaupausen mit 204 Waffen.
Drin waren schon M1, Px4, Vector und ACW alles erste Welle.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. April 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> So, endlich vier Set-Teile zusammen.  Langsam sollte ich mich mal an Falcon auf Herausfordernd wagen, aber Level 34 Elite ist schon einschüchternd.



Hmmm, scheint als gibt es eine Grenze für die Skillstärke. Über 50.000 werden die Skills nicht besser...womit das Taktikerset ziemlich nutzlos ist


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. April 2016)

Ja es gibt ein Skillcap irgendwo knapp über 45k das macht Taktiker aber nicht sinnlos und das Set auch nicht, fürs Pve muss man schlicht und einfach nicht mehr ans Cap mit dem  Set sondern kann auch mit 25k-28k im Pve bauen und mehr Dmg mitnehmen weil das Set relativ fix die restlichen 20k drauf packt. Im PvP finde ich das Set mittlerweile unnötig lieber eins der anderen Sets mitnehmen und dafür mehr Grundfähigkeitsstärke damit die Granate auch direkt einen umdrückt.


----------



## Daschar (26. April 2016)

Das Schlimmste am PvP sind die Spieler...


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. April 2016)

Daschar schrieb:


> Das Schlimmste am PvP sind die Spieler...



Warum es ist nunmal als PvP Zone mit Pve Elementen geplant bis auf die Cheater läufts Dz doch ganz gut?


----------



## Daschar (26. April 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Warum es ist nunmal als PvP Zone mit Pve Elementen geplant bis auf die Cheater läufts Dz doch ganz gut?



Also wirklich 98% der Spieler sind Arschlöcher (jaja ich weis, gehört zum Spiel blabla). Es ist wirklich fast immer so, dass Spieler die alleine oder zu zweit unterwegs sind echt hinterhältig spielen.
Ich treffe auf Spieler und dann kämpfen wir in der Situation nebeneinander gegen Mobs, so 15-30 Sekunden. Kurz bevor der letzte Mob liegt schießen sie einen dann um.
Oder in Unterführungen wenn sich Spieler schwer tun zu überleben bei Named-Mobs. Helfe ich ihnen und als dank hauen sie mich dann um. Oder wenn ich Leuten helfe gegen Rogues zu überleben und sie es dann schaffen,
hauen sie als dank um...

Ich weis gehört irgendwie dazu aber ist doch echt frustrierend.


----------



## rockero (26. April 2016)

Daschar schrieb:


> Also wirklich 98% der Spieler sind Arschlöcher (jaja ich weis, gehört zum Spiel blabla). Es ist wirklich fast immer so, dass Spieler die alleine oder zu zweit unterwegs sind echt hinterhältig spielen.
> Ich treffe auf Spieler und dann kämpfen wir in der Situation nebeneinander gegen Mobs, so 15-30 Sekunden. Kurz bevor der letzte Mob liegt schießen sie einen dann um.
> Oder in Unterführungen wenn sich Spieler schwer tun zu überleben bei Named-Mobs. Helfe ich ihnen und als dank hauen sie mich dann um. Oder wenn ich Leuten helfe gegen Rogues zu überleben und sie es dann schaffen,
> hauen sie als dank um...
> ...



In der DZ heißt es nicht umsonst "traue niemanden".  Ich bin auch des öfteren alleine in der DZ unterwegs und man kann vielem gut aus dem Weg gehen. Man nutzt den Pulse mit Verborgenheit, hält sich von großen Spieleransammlungen fern, man lootet nicht wenn andere in der Nähe sind, wenn man einen Named angreift und andere Spieler kommen, lässt man sie den Named auch anschießen und man traut auch keinen Gruppeneinladungen. Ich habe letztens etwas mitbekommen, bei dem eine Gruppe Spieler eingeladen hat, dann relativ zügig zum Abholpunkt wollte und den Spieler dann aus der Gruppe gekickt und erschossen hat, als er Heli da war.


----------



## powstaniec (26. April 2016)

Dann hatte ich bis dato in 98% der Situationen Glűck. Laufe durch die Gegend und sage jedem "hi", nunja viel zu verlieren hab ich sowieso nicht.
Nur das stőrende seit kurzem sind die Verbindungsaussetzer. Der Rest passt schon.

Wysłane z mojego SM-J500FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## NotAnExit (26. April 2016)

Anfangs hatte ich auch Glück, in der letzten Zeit bin ich dann öfter Rogue-Gruppen begegnet. Naja, dann fängt man halt an, zu trollen. Ein einziges, blaues Item aufgenommen und den Heli gerufen. Natürlich kamen die Rogues und haben mich umgemäht. Das Gespräch im Chat war schon lustig, wie sie sich über das eine Item "gefreut" haben.  Mir ist die DZ rel. egal, aber wenn die Kellerkinder Spaß haben, mich umzunieten, sollen sie.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (26. April 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Ja es gibt ein Skillcap irgendwo knapp über 45k das macht Taktiker aber nicht sinnlos und das Set auch nicht, fürs Pve muss man schlicht und einfach nicht mehr ans Cap mit dem  Set sondern kann auch mit 25k-28k im Pve bauen und mehr Dmg mitnehmen weil das Set relativ fix die restlichen 20k drauf packt. Im PvP finde ich das Set mittlerweile unnötig lieber eins der anderen Sets mitnehmen und dafür mehr Grundfähigkeitsstärke damit die Granate auch direkt einen umdrückt.



Hab eh schon 40k. Vorerst werde ich auf ~25k runtergehen und den Rest in Schaden investieren, bis ich mehr Set-Teile aus den anderen Sets habe.


----------



## Bleeder (26. April 2016)

Ich hab das Spiel eben deinstalliert. Ich dachte Battlefield 4 war schlimm mit Bugs und allem aber The Division legt nochmal einen drauf. Dauernd irgendwelche Hacker in der DZ die einen One Hitten mit der Vektor, durch Wände Glitchen oder teleportieren. Plus das man dauernd bei Missionen durch den Boden fällt. Bin einem Punkt, wo ich schon mein Geld zurück verlangen würde wenn das ginge. Schade, da das Spiel mit Freunden eigentlich immer Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. April 2016)

Spiel mal wieder Battlefield 4 du wärst verplüfft was da alles passiert ist und was man durch guten Patchsupport rausholen kann, Division ist kaputt da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## iltisjim (27. April 2016)

Was wird hier von battlefield 4 geschwärmt hatte damals über Monate Probleme. Soll aber keine Entschuldigung für Division sein ist auch unter aller Kanone


----------



## powstaniec (27. April 2016)

Ich weiss nur leider nicht worüber sich viele aufregen. Würde ich nicht ab und an news lesen, würde ich mir denken ist doch alles gut  bis dato kann ich ebenso nichts auffälliges Bemängeln. Natürlich hat man ab und an Probleme, aber die legen sich nach dem reloggen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. April 2016)

Dann spielst du das Spiel nicht, Pve wird komplett durch Glitches zerstört heißt das alle Spieler einfachen Zugriff zum 240 Gear haben was sie sonst nie bekommen könnten. 
Verschiedene Talente waren bis vor einer Woche unendlich stackbar man konnte also sogar ohne Cheats unsterblich / unendlich Schaden machen und unter anderem auch unendlich Credits farmen -> tote Währung.
Die Dark Zone ist komplett mit Cheatern verseucht ich finde keine wirklich keine Dark Zone in der nicht mindestens ein Cheater drinen ist. Das liegt schlicht und einfach daran das kein Cheatschutz vorhanden ist
und der Server nichts hinterfrägt was vom Clienten gesendet wird. Sagt der Client "ich lauf jetzt mit Lichtgewschindigkeit, habe ein unendliches Magazin eine Feuergeschwindigkeit von 10k und mach nur Headshots"
sagt der Server "ja warum nicht wenn du das kannst dann gute Fahrt". Dazu kommt noch das sobald man 163 Gear hat das Zeug was in der Dz droppt völlig fürn Arsch ist man geht nur noch rein um die Sachen dann zerlegen zu können, das ist schlicht und einfach nicht Sinn der Dark Zone nicht mal aus den Abwürfen kommt was vernünftiges raus meistens sogar Lila zeug.


----------



## Daschar (28. April 2016)

ZwergGamli   ist ein Cheater.  Ist gemeldet und zur Information für Euch.


----------



## NotAnExit (28. April 2016)

Bleeder schrieb:


> IPlus das man dauernd bei Missionen durch den Boden fällt.



Das ist die Härte, oder?  Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen geschrieben, dass ich noch nie Glitches genutzt habe. Ich korrigiere -  zumindest nicht freiwillig . In TD glitche ich dauernd irgendwo rein. Versaufe im Lincoln Tunnel oder falle in den Boden.

Gestern bin ich vorm Konsulat in den Boden gefallen und tot im nächsten Safehouse gelandet, wo ich dann wiederbelebt wurde. WTF? Wie muss das für die Spieler da ausgesehen haben und was mag der Spieler sich gedacht haben, der mich wiederbelebt hat?


----------



## Zybba (28. April 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Dann spielst du das Spiel nicht, Pve wird komplett durch Glitches zerstört heißt das alle Spieler einfachen Zugriff zum 240 Gear haben was sie sonst nie bekommen könnten.


Aber muss man die Glitches nicht auch aktiv nutzen?
Dann hat man im PvE doch die freie Wahl es zu machen oder nicht.

Spiele es selbst nicht, daher die Frage.


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. April 2016)

Naja im Grunde hast du die freie Wahl ob du sie nutzt suchst du allerdings eine Gruppe wirst du zu 50% rausgekickt weil die hälfte der Community Glitcht wenn man bei der Sache nicht mitmacht.
Zudem hat Massive ja heute schon im Stream wieder mehr oder weniger gesagt das es für jetzige Glitches keine Bestrafung geben wird.
Meine Gruppe läuft auch Falcon Challange ohne Glitches oder Cheats zu nutzen nur wer das nicht schafft und keine Glitches nutzt kommt eben an kein gutes Gear dran und geht in der Community / PvP unter.

State of the game war übrigens wieder ein Witz, wieder wurde nichts genaues zu der Problematik mit den Cheatern gesagt, keine Zahlen wann und ob sie bannen und nichts zum Cheatschutz, das einzige positive war das wohl daran gearbeitet wird Berechnungen vom Client auf den Server zu kriegen.


----------



## defPlaya (30. April 2016)

Haha kann sogar sein, dass ich das war. Habe mich gewundert warum da im Safehouse einer liegt und dachte mir komm holst ihn zurück!


----------



## Noname1987 (30. April 2016)

Kletterte gestern einen Krankenwagen hoch und auf einmal war ich angeblich außerhalb der SPiel Area, starb und fand mich im Safehouse wieder... Kein Ahnung was das war ^^


----------



## Bu11et (30. April 2016)

Läuft jemand Falcon Lost auf herrausfordern erfoglreich? Würde gern eine Stabille Truppe aufbauen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. April 2016)

Ich laufe mit meiner Gruppe regelmäßig Challange, natürlich gibts immer mal wieder einen Run in dem wir scheitern ist viel Glück beim Spawn dabei und wie viel gleichzeitig in geruscht kommen.
Was fürn Gearscore hastn du, Leben und Armor?


----------



## Bu11et (30. April 2016)

Ich würde diese Frage nicht stellen, wenn ich die Anforderungen nicht wüsste . Mal abgesehen davon ist mir Spielverständniss wichtiger, als irgendwelche Zahlen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. April 2016)

Naja in der Mission braucht man eben gewisse Werte sonst muss man Challange nicht mal testen, das Team sollte 80k Hp und 65% Armor haben sonst ist jeder ein Oneshot von den Schrotis darum meine Frage, mit Spielverständniss kann man hier nichts ausgleichen das braucht man dann zusätzlich zu den Werten.


----------



## chewara (30. April 2016)

Naja Bullet hat beides (Score und Spiel Verständnis  ) , so viel kann ich dir sagen  er sucht halt noch Gleichgesinnte , und Falcon auf charmante zu machen .^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bu11et (30. April 2016)

chewara schrieb:


> Naja Bullet hat beides (Score und Spiel Verständnis  ) , so viel kann ich dir sagen  er sucht halt noch Gleichgesinnte , und Falcon auf charmante zu machen .^^
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Sì

Ich könnte mit nem Supporter bzw. oder auch mit DMG mitmischen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Mai 2016)

Wenn die Werte vorhanden sind (ohne habe ich keine Lust rumzuprobieren) wäre ich mit nem Supporter auch dabei könnte mich adden Sirthegoat.


----------



## DonCoco (1. Mai 2016)

Hi
Ich wollte euch mal meine beiden aktuellen spielbaren Ausrüstung zeigen.
Bin mir auch unschlüssig welches effektiver ist.
Das Spiel ist so unausgeglichen mit Schaden u. Leben. Tank spielen hat gar kein Sinn. Das Gefühlt, einer mit 200k Leben u. Voller Rüstung, genauso schnell umfällt wie einer mit 60k Leben. Weil der Schaden der auf einwirkt. Viel zu hoch ist im Verhältnis zum Leben.

Jetzt zu meinen 2 Ausstattungen. Bin auch einer der dann eine Ausrüstung für alles nimmt. Pvp, pve. 

Gruß PR_Green 
Für Tipps bin ich immer dankbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS.: nur je einmal Präzision auf der Waffe. Ist für mich nur ein Papierwert. 
Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2016)

Ich wollte gerade mal Falcon Verloren spielen. Aber immer wenn man auf den Kanal zuläuft kommt ein Ladebildschirm??


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. Mai 2016)

Das liegt meiner Erfahrung nach daran, dass jemand die Mission schon gestartet hat und du erst danach der Gruppe beigetreten bist.


----------



## LzudemS (3. Mai 2016)

Servus zusammen,

habe den Falcon Lost immer noch nicht auf Challenge geschafft. 
Wäre jemand bereit das mit mir durchzuziehen?
175k / 75k / 15k.


----------



## Thaurial (3. Mai 2016)

LzudemS schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> habe den Falcon Lost immer noch nicht auf Challenge geschafft.
> Wäre jemand bereit das mit mir durchzuziehen?
> 175k / 75k / 15k.



Bist Du am Rüstungscap (65%) - 75K sind schon an der Grenze..


----------



## LzudemS (3. Mai 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Bist Du am Rüstungscap (65%) - 75K sind schon an der Grenze..



Bin bei 4000 -> 57,2%


----------



## Thaurial (3. Mai 2016)

LzudemS schrieb:


> Bin bei 4000 -> 57,2%



Ich würde eher sagen, dass Dein gwar für den Challenge Mode nicht ganz ausreicht - klar es sei denn Du wirst durchgezogen 

Armor cap oder zumindest annähernd ist Pflicht, 80k+ Life auch. Selbst dann wird man von den Snipern noch hart erwischt.

Bei Falcon Lost auf Hard sollte doch für dich auch einiges an gutem Gear rausspringen können.


----------



## LzudemS (3. Mai 2016)

Ok, dann versuche ich das mal weiterhin.
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (3. Mai 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Bei Falcon Lost auf Hard sollte doch für dich auch einiges an gutem Gear rausspringen können.



Naja, da kriegt man ja nur das 191er Gear.


----------



## DonCoco (3. Mai 2016)

Einmal die Woche auch 214 o.?

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DonCoco (3. Mai 2016)

Best Post ever 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...r-beschweren-sich-ueber-zu-viele-cheater.html

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaurial (3. Mai 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Naja, da kriegt man ja nur das 191er Gear.





DonCoco schrieb:


> Einmal die Woche auch 214 o.?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk



ja genau. Außerdem denke ich mir, dass es für ihn eine Verbesserung wäre. Jedenfalls ist 57% Armor und 75k life nicht so prall für FL auf Challenge.

Mit ner Stammgruppe vielleicht, aber mit Randoms gehts ja schon nicht, wenn alle 100k life haben..


----------



## DonCoco (3. Mai 2016)

Ich finde. Challenge ist halt. Viel Taktik u. Man muss wissen was es noch so gibt außer dmg u. Lebenspunkte. Man brauch mobile Schilde, alles was schockt, Radar, ruf der Wache. Schutz ulti. Jemand der auf Fertigkeiten geht. Viel wichtiger ist. Das man alles aus dem ff weiß wann man was zu machen hat. Wenn man anfängt zu überlegen. Ist man tot. Weil der Schaden abnormal hoch ist. Man kann sich nicht stumpf in offenen Kampf stellen.
Bin leider auch eher der noch viel lernen muss in der Hinsicht. 

Edit. Das Spielprinzip geht aber teilweise in der Dz unter. Wer zu erst schießt hat gewonnen. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KapitaenHorst (3. Mai 2016)

Habe gerade einen 14 tägigen Bann wegen mehreren Verstößen gegen den Verhaltenskodex bekommen! 
Was soll das bitteschön heißen?


----------



## Thaurial (3. Mai 2016)

KapitaenHorst schrieb:


> Habe gerade einen 14 tägigen Bann wegen mehreren Verstößen gegen den Verhaltenskodex bekommen!
> Was soll das bitteschön heißen?



Dass Du gecheatet oder geglitcht hast


----------



## KapitaenHorst (3. Mai 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Dass Du gecheatet oder geglitcht hast


Gecheatet  nicht.....geglitcht selbstverständlich!!
Gibt's Leute die das nicht gemacht haben?
Habe auch Talente gestacked und drölf Millionen moneys...dachte das wären game features. 
Gut das ich kein VW fahre sonst bekomme ich noch ne Anzeige vom Fiskus wegen Steuerhinterziehung!!
Lol


----------



## uka (3. Mai 2016)

KapitaenHorst schrieb:


> Gecheatet  nicht.....geglitcht selbstverständlich!!


Ist ja nicht so, dass es nicht bekannt gewesen wäre, dass es für glitchen Strafen gibt .


----------



## Thaurial (3. Mai 2016)

KapitaenHorst schrieb:


> Gecheatet  nicht.....geglitcht selbstverständlich!!
> Gibt's Leute die das nicht gemacht haben?
> Habe auch Talente gestacked und drölf Millionen moneys...dachte das wären game features.
> Gut das ich kein VW fahre sonst bekomme ich noch ne Anzeige vom Fiskus wegen Steuerhinterziehung!!
> Lol


ja - gibt es!

Trolololst aber eher hier rum, denke ich


----------



## KapitaenHorst (3. Mai 2016)

Thaurial schrieb:


> ja - gibt es!
> 
> Trolololst aber eher hier rum, denke ich



Warum sollte ich? 
Und nach den 14 Tagen habe ich noch mein komplette Ausrüstung?! 
Ja, das macht Sinn!
Alles andere als ein permaban wäre ja wohl ein Witz.


----------



## Noname1987 (3. Mai 2016)

Sagt mal Leute... Division hat bei mir aus irgend einem Grund ein FPS Limit von 55fps, Es ist kein Limiter an, weder ingame noch im AMD Treiber oder sonstigen Programmen. Jemand ne Idee was das sein kann? Irgend ne Config Datei wo ne fehlerhafte EInstellung sein könnte?


----------



## defPlaya (3. Mai 2016)

Gibt es heute keine Tageseinsätze? Hat das jemand von euch auch?


----------



## DonCoco (3. Mai 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Gibt es heute keine Tageseinsätze? Hat das jemand von euch auch?


Hat glaub ich wieder jeder das Problem, das es keine gibt.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## defPlaya (3. Mai 2016)

Läuft!yejjjj wieder 150 Phönix Credits haha


----------



## mrmurphy007 (3. Mai 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Läuft!yejjjj wieder 150 Phönix Credits haha



Von denen man sich nix sinnvolles kaufen kann.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Mai 2016)

Seh ich auch seh habe die seit 2 Wochen am Cap keine Ahnung was ich damit machen soll aber mehr sammeln darf man ja auch nicht.
Werde jetzt mal noch auf Patch 1.2 warten wenn sich die Lage nicht deutlich verbessert dann deinstalliert ich das Spiel wieder echt schade drum.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (3. Mai 2016)

Ist halt schade, wenigstens ein paar nützliche Sachen könnte man dort anbieten, zum Beispiel die besseren Ausrüstungsmods, die es sonst nur für DZ-Credits zu kaufen gibt. Für mich ist das nicht schlimm, weil ich genug Leute habe, aber als Solospieler dauert es ewig, bis man 250.000 hat.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Mai 2016)

Oder direkt Mats / Division Tec dann würde sich auch mal wieder die Daylies lohnen wenn man gescheit skaliert momentan kommt ich einmal die Woche online mach die Falcon Hc Weekly und das wars.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (3. Mai 2016)

Hab mir auch schon überlegt, ob es Sinn macht, eine Wechselstube der einzelnen Währungen einzuführen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Mai 2016)

Dark Zone Währung sollte natürlich nur über die Dark Zone zu bekommen sein macht ja keinen Sinn das man die PvP Währung im Pve farmt aber ansonsten wäre das wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Mai 2016)

Kann nicht mal jemand hier aufzählen, welche Fertigkeiten was genau bringen. 
Unterschied trefferchance/trefferschaden?
Exotische Schadensminderung?
Max Rüstung 65% wo sehe ich das???
etc. p.p.

Finds schade, dass das nirgendwo im Spiel mit nem kleinen Nebensatz erklärt wird.
Bin zwar jetzt gut ausgerüstet, aber auch bloß weil ich mich anhand eines Beispiels in einem Video beholfen hab.
Was und warum ich das so gemacht hab, rall ich bis heute noch nicht. 

Das Selbe mit den Waffentalenten. Glaubt ihr denn ich hab geschnallt, das jede Waffe ebenfalls eigene Talente besitzt? Nach 100 Stunden ist mir das erst aufgefallen. 

Großes Fragezeichen gibt es noch immer bei Waffentypen und vor allem RST bei der Ausrüstung. 
Sagt die überhaupt etwas aus?

Hab z.B einen türkisen Holster von 500 aber goldenen mit knapp 800. Welchen nimmt man jetzt?
Nach der Logik, der mit der höheren Zahl. 
Aber scheint ja wohl nicht zu stimmen, wenn ich bedenke das ich damals mit lila Sachen fast alles mit über 1000 RST ausgestattet hatte. 
Klar man kann die Rüstungen Moden. Aber das kann man genauso auch mit den Grünen, blauen oder lilanen machen.
Wo muss man sich denn nun orientieren? 

Ein Tutorial wäre wirklich mal angebracht...


----------



## mrmurphy007 (4. Mai 2016)

Trefferchance und -schaden ist doch recht eindeutig. 

Die Rüstung siehst du im Charaktertab. Ein mal Esc --> Inventar-->E drücken bzw. Charakter anklicken.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Mai 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Trefferchance und -schaden ist doch recht eindeutig.
> 
> Die Rüstung siehst du im Charaktertab. Ein mal Esc --> Inventar-->E drücken bzw. Charakter anklicken.



Was soll daran eindeutig sein?

Etwa wie oft ich die Chance habe jemanden zu treffen? 
Eher unwahrscheinlich. Mit Trefferschaden kann man ja zumindest noch etwas anfangen.
Und dann ist die Frage gesetzt, was vom beiden mehr bringt, da in den meisten Fällen nur 1 von Beiden pro Rüstungsgegenstand ausgestattet werden kann.
Genauso wenig wird nirgends erklärt, warum nu die Farbe der Ausrüstung den entscheidenden Unterschied ausmacht.
Würde es sich nicht so herumsprechen, würde ich wohl heut noch nach blanken Zahlen gehen.

Es wäre einfach mal schön gewesen, das einfach mal direkt daneben ein kleiner Satz zur Aufklärung stehen würde. 
Nicht jeder hat zuvor MMOs gespielt gehabt.

Edit:

Siehste mal...das mit dem Punkt Charakter seh ich jetzt erst im Detail. Da stehen erst alle Fähigkeiten genauer erklärt und zwar erst wenn man ewig durchscrollt. Hätte man auch anders verpacken können... -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine aktuelle Ausrüstung. Bin aber alles andere als zufrieden. Nach 135 Stunden ist das nix besonderes. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (4. Mai 2016)

Das eine ist die kritische Trefferchance, d.h. wie hoch die Chance ist, dass ein Treffer kritisch ist. Max ist 60%.

Das andere ist ein Bonusschaden, der bei jedem kritischen Treffer gilt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Mai 2016)

Aber woher wisst ihr das z.b. mit den 60%


----------



## mrmurphy007 (4. Mai 2016)

Da gibt es Leute, die das ausprobieren.


----------



## NotAnExit (5. Mai 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Meine aktuelle Ausrüstung. Bin aber alles andere als zufrieden. Nach 135 Stunden ist das nix besonderes.



Willkommen im Club! Bei mir sah es ähnlich aus. Bin dann von Health weg und viel mehr auf Damage. 40K Health und 200K SPS, ich falle noch genau so schnell/langsam um, wie mit 150K/60K. Lieber mehr auf Rüstung achten.


----------



## AtzeKrank (7. Mai 2016)

In erster Linie solltet ihr auf 65% Rüstung kommen (ca 4640pkt). Erst danach solltet ihr überlegen ob ihr auf Schusswaffen oder Ausdauer geht.


----------



## LDNV (7. Mai 2016)

Exotischer Schaden ist mit unter der Feuerschaden/Explosions/Granaten schaden.


----------



## Sirthegoat (7. Mai 2016)

Jemand Lust demnächst (innerhalb dieser Stunde) die Incursion Challange Daily zu machen, Voraussetzungen DMG Build, 65% Armor 75k+ Leben und natürlich Erfahrung.
Wer Lust hat kann mich in Uplay adden "SirTheGoat" haben noch zwei Plätze frei.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (8. Mai 2016)

Diese Woche gibt es die M1A Erste Welle als Blaupause wieder beim DZ 3 Händler.


----------



## NotAnExit (8. Mai 2016)

Ist die ab DZ Rang 50?


----------



## LzudemS (8. Mai 2016)

Nein, die ist ab DZ Rang 75.


----------



## NotAnExit (8. Mai 2016)

Gut, dann habe ich ja noch etwas Zeit, mich von Rogue-Gruppen bürsten zu lassen.


----------



## iltisjim (9. Mai 2016)

Ich hoffe das Patch 1.2 bald kommt hatte das spiel vor zwei \drei Wochen das letzte mal an weiß einfach nicht was Mann noch machen soll 
 mich nur noch die falcon lost wöchentliche


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Mai 2016)

Gestern mal wieder mit vier Freunden die Incursion Challange Weekly gemacht dann hat man die Woche Ruhe, hat super geklappt und mal wieder Spaß gemacht.
Danach haben wir uns gesagt warum nicht mal wieder bisl Dark Zone gehen gab ja hoffentlich mal ein paar Bans und es hat sich rumgesprochen.
Erste Dark Zone war halb leer hatten ein paar neet Kämpfe keine Cheater alles super. Nach ner knappen Stunde war dann niemand mehr drinen also schnell gewechselt und innerhalb von 2 Minuten auf 2 Cheater getroffen natürlich mit passenden Namen "Reportmebitch & Cheaterontheway" , das wars dann wieder danke Massive das Spiel bleibt bis 1.2 liegen und dann sehen wir mal weiter.

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob schon wieder ein neue Gearstufe mit der neuen Incursion kommt, ich meine keiner hat wohl sein optimals 240 Gear + Waffe mit top Talenten und dann soll zu dieser bzw. der nächsten Incursion jeweils eine neue Gearstufe kommen? Zumindest ingame wird ja eine höhere Gearstufe vorrausgesetzt könnte allerdings auch nur ein Platzhalter sein.
Ich meine wie wollen sie die Incursion sonst attraktiv für die Spieler machen wenn genau der gleiche Drop wie in der ersten fällt?

Ich hoffe auch das Massive die Setboni mal überarbeitet was soll man mit so nutzlosen Stats wie "Rüstungsschaden" oder "Schaden gegen Elite" beides hilft einem in der Dark Zone überhaupt nicht und im Pve macht man sowieso zu viel Schaden wir laufen die jetzige Incursion mittlerweile mit zwei Leuten auf Tech Build immer noch zügig durch. Viel besser wären doch Werte wie Präzesionsgewehrschaden für das Sentry, Sturmgewehr Schaden für Striker oder eben Leben vom Nomad Set möchte ich gar nicht anfangen das Ding ist nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. Mai 2016)

Soll ja eine neue DZ mit GS 200 geben, gespickt mit lvl 34 Gegnern.


----------



## LzudemS (9. Mai 2016)

So, Freunde!

Bin jetzt bei GS 199; 165k DPS; am Rüstungscap; 80k Leben und 20k Fertigkeitenstärke.
Da bei mir beim "normalen" Falcon bis auf die wöchentliche Belohnung nichts vernünftiges rausspringt, wollte ich mal fragen, ob einer bereit wäre mit mir das mal im Challenge Mode anzugehen.

Grüße


----------



## ZoolerGer (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Zooler1978

155 Dps, 75k Leben und 15k Skill. Würde auch gerne Falcon auf Challenge spielen. GS ist 195. Laufe mit 4 Sentry, 2 Striker rum. Wäre toll, wenn ihr mich addet. Heute abend hätte ich Zeit


----------



## Mylo (17. Mai 2016)

boa wie ich mich ärger! hatte endlich mal wieder ein ziel in dem spiel!

wollte die m1a blaupause besorgen und habe stunden lang in dz gespielt um von level 63 auf 75 zu kommen. bei level 72 hatte ich nur noch 55 min. zeit für die blaupause natürlich nicht geschafft. habe mir dann die vector mit gs 204 geholt und gehoft dass sie der ober hammer ist aber, leider ist dieviel  schlechter als meine aug gs182


----------



## DonCoco (17. Mai 2016)

Faneramx schrieb:


> boa wie ich mich ärger! hatte endlich mal wieder ein ziel in dem spiel!
> 
> wollte die m1a blaupause besorgen und habe stunden lang in dz gespielt um von level 63 auf 75 zu kommen. bei level 72 hatte ich nur noch 55 min. zeit für die blaupause natürlich nicht geschafft. habe mir dann die vector mit gs 204 geholt und gehoft dass sie der ober hammer ist aber, leider ist dieviel  schlechter als meine aug gs182


Ärgere dich nicht. Ich hab ne m1a Serie 1 gs 164
U. Hab diese Blaupause m1a Serie 1, gs 204
Die M1 mit gs 164 ist immer noch besser wie alle M1 die ich aus der Blaupause gemacht habe ^^

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Polyethylen (17. Mai 2016)

Stimmt es eigentlich wirklich, das mit dem neuen Update das Abholen des Loots in der DZ noch besch...eidener gemacht wird? Man soll wohl dann das Seil durchschneiden können, wird dann Rogue und der ganze Kram is weg. 
Wenns stimmt: Klasse, da wird die DZ ja noch uninteressanter als sie eh schon ist, ist jetzt schon schwierig genug, den Rogues aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Ich will echt mal wissen, was die bei Massive rauchen, das will ich auch, scheint voll zu Realitäts- und temporärem IQ-Verlust zu führen, geniales Zeug 
Ich will doch nicht immer nur Lexington durchlaufen, für evtl. besseres Zeug und PCs, das is so langsam arg langweilig, und die Incursion ist an Einfallslosigkeit nicht zu überbieten...


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Mai 2016)

Man muss die Extraction nun eben bis zum Ende verteidigen, wenn jemand das Seil durchschneidet befindet er sich in einer Animation und wird gleichzeitig Rogue ist also völlig Vogelfrei.
Der Loot ist dann nicht weg sondern liegt auf dem Boden und kann wohl von jedem aufgenommen werden.
Finde die ganze Idee gut und denke das es die Extractions noch interessanter macht, dann sind auch mal die Leute weg die meinen sie könnten ihren Loot an das Seil einer Gruppe hängen (natürlich mit Schutzulti),
dann wirds einfach zerschnitten und man bedankt sich für den Loot. 


> Ich will doch nicht immer nur Lexington durchlaufen, für evtl. besseres Zeug und PCs, das is so langsam arg langweilig, und die Incursion ist an Einfallslosigkeit nicht zu überbieten.



Mit dem Update gibts eine 204 Dark Zone da werden die ganzen gut ausgerüsteten Gruppen dann kämpfen und die noch nicht ausgerüsteten können in den Bereichen darunter Fair spielen.
Und nebenbei auch die Leute die heute gutes Gear haben haben damals ihren Loot gefarmt das war nicht weniger Zeitraubend als heute.


----------



## Polyethylen (18. Mai 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach verschiebt das Update das Gleichgewicht (welches eh schon immer verschoben war) nur noch mehr in Richtung der großen Gruppen, die alles und jeden niedermetzeln wollen. Das Abholen wird einfach noch schwieriger für Einzelspieler und kleinere Gruppen gemacht, nichts anderes wird doch damit bewirkt.
Mal sehen, vielleicht bringen die auch noch ne reine PvE-DZ raus, das wär ein Traum. Ich bin einfach zu nett für PvP  Ich könnte dort nie jemanden ohne Grund einfach abknallen, erst wenn ich selbst beschossen werde (aber dann isses auch schon zu spät), da hilft mir auch die höhere DZ nicht, hab ja mittlerweile GS 201, bin aber halt nicht grundlos ein Arschloch gegenüber anderen. 
Aber trotz allem mal ne Erfolgsmeldung: Gestern das erste mal die Incursion auf Hard geschafft, meine Teamitglieder waren auch das erste mal dabei, 2 Stunden hats gedauert  Is also schonmal keine Alternative für das schnelle Spielen zwischendurch, aber es hat sich zumindest gelohnt 


> Und nebenbei auch die Leute die heute gutes Gear haben haben damals ihren Loot gefarmt das war nicht weniger Zeitraubend als heute.


Da hab ich ja nichts dagegen, wenn man alles ganz schnell bekommt wird's ja noch schneller langweilig, aber da mir die DZ eher verschlossen bleibt (und das wird sich demnächst nicht zum besseren wenden) isses halt einfach nur total eintönig, leider.


----------



## uka (18. Mai 2016)

Also ich bin sehr gespannt auf das Update - endlich wird die "normale" PVE Welt wieder bevölkert und man bekommt guten Loot (wie DZ auch bis zu GS240). 

Vielleicht findet sich fürs WE auch noch jemand der gerne Falcon Lost mal mit auf CM macht, uns fehlt in letzter Zeit immer jemand .


----------



## chewara (19. Mai 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Also ich bin sehr gespannt auf das Update - endlich wird die "normale" PVE Welt wieder bevölkert und man bekommt guten Loot (wie DZ auch bis zu GS240).
> 
> Vielleicht findet sich fürs WE auch noch jemand der gerne Falcon Lost mal mit auf CM macht, uns fehlt in letzter Zeit immer jemand .



ich könnte zeit haben, ich glaube die frau ist samstag arbeiten


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. Mai 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Also ich bin sehr gespannt auf das Update - endlich wird die "normale" PVE Welt wieder bevölkert und man bekommt guten Loot (wie DZ auch bis zu GS240).
> 
> Vielleicht findet sich fürs WE auch noch jemand der gerne Falcon Lost mal mit auf CM macht, uns fehlt in letzter Zeit immer jemand .



Such einfach mal im Chat beim Hauptquartier nach jemanden auch wenn ein Bot rumspammt findet man meistens relativ schnell jemand brauchbaren, laufe seit drei Wochen mit einem Freund immer mit zwei Randoms Challange ohne Probleme die meisten wissen was sie zu tun haben.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (20. Mai 2016)

Neeeeeein, so bitter. Zur Zeit versuche ich mich solo durch Falcon Lost zu spielen (auf schwer). Bis Welle 15 bin ich gekommen, allerdings war ich zu langsam, sodass genau dann die NPCs im kleinen Kontrollraum links vom MTW spawnen, als ich da durch will und die Bombe anbringen möchte.  Das habe ich auch geschafft, aber auf dem Rückweg kamen sie von allen Seiten


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2016)

Gerade kommt mal wieder die Mike-Fehlermeldung.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (23. Mai 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Neeeeeein, so bitter. Zur Zeit versuche ich mich solo durch Falcon Lost zu spielen (auf schwer). Bis Welle 15 bin ich gekommen, allerdings war ich zu langsam, sodass genau dann die NPCs im kleinen Kontrollraum links vom MTW spawnen, als ich da durch will und die Bombe anbringen möchte.  Das habe ich auch geschafft, aber auf dem Rückweg kamen sie von allen Seiten



Und geschafft.  In der letzten Welle musste ich dann aber ohne Ulti die Bombe platzieren...man haben meine Knie geschlottert.


----------



## Vinz1911 (23. Mai 2016)

Ich find es ja bisschen beschhhhheiden, dass das "Brutal" Talent generft wird. Da steh ich mit meiner AUG bei 297K DPS und war so kurz davor die 300K DPS zu knacken. Wenn ich mich morgen einlogge bekomme ich wahrscheinlich Stielaugen 

Weiß jemand, wie das aktuell "falsch" gerechnet wird. Es würde mich sehr stark interessieren wie sehr sich die Änderung bemerkbar machen wird.


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Mai 2016)

Naja vorher hat das Talent multiplikativ jetzt eben additiv gerechnet finds an sich gut jede Waffe ohne das Talent war praktisch unbrauchbar.


----------



## defPlaya (24. Mai 2016)

Heute wage ich nochmal Falcon Lost Herausfordernd. Aber ich glaube meine Charakter ist einfach zu schwach. Schwer geht super. Gibt es eine Empfehlung für einen bestimmten Gear-Score?

Edit: Ok Vinz hat 297k DPS. Lol ich kratze gerade an die 180k. Dann kann ich es wohl vergessen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Mai 2016)

Gear Score kast du genauso wie den berechneten Schaden vergessen das ist alles null aussagekräftig weil die Berechnungen schlicht und einfach völlig falsch sind bzw. man mit einem hohen Gear Score auch nur Schrott anhaben kann.
Schaden hat man in einer halbwegs ausgerüsteten Gruppe sowieso mehr als genug, man sollte wenn man Challange versuchen möchte mindestens 80k Leben und 65% Rüstung haben, die Schrotflinten hauen einen ansonsten mit einem One-Shot komplett um der Rest ist Absprache.


----------



## defPlaya (24. Mai 2016)

Rüstung habe ich auf 59,65%. Wie komme ich den jetzt auf die 65%? Also welche Werte erhöhen die Prozentzahl? Leben bin ich bei ca. 80k.


----------



## iltisjim (24. Mai 2016)

Seid dem update heute habe ich alles doppelt im Menü so wie so ein wackelbild ^^ Chat geht auch nicht der öffnet sich beim schreiben drei mal aufeinander.  Schade mir macht es einfach keinen Spaß mehr ständig was neues bei soviel Potenzial


----------



## mrmurphy007 (24. Mai 2016)

Ab heute kann man 75% haben.   Bei manchen Ausrüstungsgegenständen (ich meine Weste und Rucksack) kann man Bonus-Rüstung als Attribut kriegen, dazu hat jedes Teil eine Grundrüstung. Außerdem erhöhen manche Mods die Rüstung.


----------



## defPlaya (24. Mai 2016)

Ok danke. Dann muss ich halt noch etwas Spielen. Komme beruflich nur ehr selten zum  zocken aber gut. Ach ja ich habe gerade mal fix geschaut. Keine Grafikfehler oder ähnliches bei mir. Alles top!


----------



## LDNV (24. Mai 2016)

Division auf dem zweit Rechner frisch nach dem Update nach dem ich gerade mit meiner Frau los ziehen wollte: 

https://abload.de/thumb/img-20160524-wa000166s4i.jpg

https://abload.de/thumb/wp_20160524_20_40_43_e6sf1.jpg 

(Sys: AMD FX 6300 @ 4,1 GHz - 1,175v @ Noctua NH-L9a / Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P 2.0 / 16GB (4x4) DDR3 1866 CL9 / PowerColor HD 7950 PCS+ @ 1000 GPU & 1500 Ram / 128GB ADATA SSD & 500GB HDD / BeQuiet System Power 8 - 500w)

Auf meinem Kasten hab ich immer noch das Problem mit der Map das ich die nicht richtig benutzen kann, sowie das der Chat sporadisch nicht mehr zu beschreiben geht, wie auch den Menu Bug. 

https://abload.de/thumb/thedivision_2016_05_2wps5g.jpg

Und wenn ich mir den Mega Bug Thread zu 1.2 bei reddit anschaue, frage ich mich welche Form von Qualitätssicherung bei Ubisoft am Werk ist. 

Dateiüberprüfung jeweils schon gemacht. 

Purer Witz.

Edit: 

Gerade noch den aktuellsten AMD Beta Treiber installiert , nichts zu machen 

Edit:

Immerhin konnte ich das Problem auf dem zweit System lösen. 
Musste den Divsion Ordner aus den Eigenen Dateien/MyGames löschen und das Spiel starten. 

Dann sind zwar alle Settings weg, aber es geht wieder. 

Alles genauso eingestellt wie vorher. -> läuft immer noch. 

Was auch immer die da zerschossen haben... was selbst die Datei Überprüfung nicht findet...


----------



## HisN (25. Mai 2016)

Mit dem Patch scheinen auch SLI-Problemchen gekommen zu sein.
Jetzt nur noch 60% Auslastung auf den Grakas, vorher 98% 

Eventuell ist es "nur" ein CPU-Limit, aber das macht es ja nicht besser^^

Jetzt
https://abload.de/img/thedivision_2016_05_23nsbh.jpg

Vorher
https://abload.de/img/thedivision_2016_04_092l00.jpg


----------



## LDNV (25. Mai 2016)

Menu Bug konnte ich beheben in dem ich den 19er NV Treiber wieder installiert habe. 
Vll hilft das auch beim SLI ? 

Der 22er scheint nicht wirklich mit Division zu harmonieren...


----------



## HisN (25. Mai 2016)

Probier ich aus.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. Mai 2016)

Wo kriegt man denn jetzt nu die spezial Ziele? O.o
Wenn ich in den Basen Ziele an den Karten abhole sind das immer Gruppierungen. Aber niemals einzelne Personen.  
Hab auch schon 3, 4 Mal neue Ziele in der selben Basis an der Map geordert. Gibt's die unendlich? O.o


----------



## DonCoco (25. Mai 2016)

Du musst in deine Base u. Dann rechts in den Flügel, da stehen 2 neue Händler, da kann man die Ziele kaufen 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iltisjim (25. Mai 2016)

Hab mich zu früh gefreut das doppelte Menü ist wieder da


----------



## LDNV (25. Mai 2016)

Ist bei mir komplett weg seit ich wieder auf dem 19er bin. 
Im Luxx berichten einige das gleiche.


----------



## iltisjim (25. Mai 2016)

19er?


----------



## DonCoco (25. Mai 2016)

Kann mir vllt jemand bitte das Predator Set erklären? 
Ich verstehe es so. 
Bsp.: 
Ich mach mit 10 Schuß 100k schaden, dann bekommt mein Gegner nochmal zusätzlich 100k schaden als blutendewunde. Also hat man effektiv 200k schaden gemacht. Ist das richtig? Weil ich hab nicht das Gefühl das der Effekt so funktioniert. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. Mai 2016)

So würde ich es auch verstehen, habe es aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Mosla (26. Mai 2016)

Im Menüpunkt Videoeinstellungen stehen da jetzt statt 60 Hz, 59,94 Hz!  Was bitteschön ist denn das für ein Bullshit?!


----------



## DonCoco (26. Mai 2016)

Ich hab das Gefühl das man jetzt noch schneller umfällt wie vor dem Patch. Kann dazu jemand was sagen? 
Ich hatte vor dem Patch 101k Leben + 65% Rüstung. Jetzt hab ich 91k Leben + 73% Rüstung. Überlebenschanc ca. 330k 
Der Schaden ist bei mir ca. Gleich geblieben, bin jetzt vom Wache Set zum Predator Set gewechselt. Gegen ki u. Spieler Falle ich jetzt richtig schnell um.
Hab jetzt das Gefühl das der Schaden noch mehr über powert ist wie vorher.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freakwood (26. Mai 2016)

Wie ist The Division für PlayStation 4 mittlerweile? Kann man als Neueinsteiger ohne massive Friendlist mitspielen oder ist man eher am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette? Gibt es eine Cheater/Glitch-Problematik? Ich würde es mir gerne zulegen, bin aber aus genannten Gründen unsicher.


----------



## Daschar (27. Mai 2016)

Das erste mal seit dem Patch einloggen und dann dieses Bild bekommen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. Mai 2016)

Einfach die Grafik Einstellungen auf Automatisch stellen und das Spiel neustarten dann konnte ich wieder ganz normal meine alten Einstellungen übernehmen und hatte keine Fehler mehr.


----------



## Metbier (27. Mai 2016)

Moin, irgend was mach ich in dem Spiel falsch, ich hab einen Status von 210 aber meine beste Waffe ist ein Witz und meine Pnazerung ist wie aus Glas in der DZ! 
Ich brauch um 9 Teile einzusammeln stunden, und dann hab ich sie mal und will sie ausfliegen lassen kommen einfach irgend welche kaotten daher ballern alles innerhalb von sekunden weg, mich vielleicht auch mit und verschwinden wieder so schnell wie sie gekommen sind, und ich hänge da verfluche das spiel und ärgere mich zu tode.

Meine Ausrüstung ist alles schon HiEnd zwischen 214 und 240. Aber das hillft mir auch nicht weiter wenn selbst die schwächsten gegner in der DZ wie Granit sind und der Westenschutz gleich null ist. 
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen ?


----------



## DonCoco (27. Mai 2016)

Wie sehen deine Werte aus?
Ich hatte oben schonmal geschrieben. Das ich das Gefühl habe, nach dem update jetzt noch schneller um zu fallen. 
Ich versuche meine Ausrüstung immer auf Ausdauer u. Rüstung zu legen u. Durch Talente o. Attribute den Schaden raus zu holen. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metbier (27. Mai 2016)

DonCoco schrieb:


> Wie sehen deine Werte aus?
> Ich hatte oben schonmal geschrieben. Das ich das Gefühl habe, nach dem update jetzt noch schneller um zu fallen.
> Ich versuche meine Ausrüstung immer auf Ausdauer u. Rüstung zu legen u. Durch Talente o. Attribute den Schaden raus zu holen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk



Die Werte der Waffen sind 204 und die der ausrüstung 204-240, bis auf den Rucksack der hat nur 182. So hab ich meins auch eingestellt, naja hab es versucht, das ich viel auf Rustung und ausdauer hab, eher rüstung


----------



## DonCoco (27. Mai 2016)

Metbier schrieb:


> Die Werte der Waffen sind 204 und die der ausrüstung 204-240, bis auf den Rucksack der hat nur 182. So hab ich meins auch eingestellt, naja hab es versucht, das ich viel auf Rustung und ausdauer hab, eher rüstung


Ich meine deine sps, überlebenschance u. Fertigkeiten
Vor dem Patch hab ich mit dem Wache Set gespielt, jetzt Spiele ich mit dem Predator Set. Hab dadurch schaden verloren aber überlebenschance ist gestiegen, Fertigkeiten sind gleich geblieben. Trotzdem Fall ich jetzt schneller um.
Hab glaube gerade ca. 180k sps, 330k überlebenschance u. 16k Fertigkeiten. 

Edit:
überlebenschance besteht bei mir aus 91k Leben u. 73% Rüstung. 
Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metbier (27. Mai 2016)

DonCoco schrieb:


> Ich meine deine sps, überlebenschance u. Fertigkeiten
> Vor dem Patch hab ich mit dem Wache Set gespielt, jetzt Spiele ich mit dem Predator Set. Hab dadurch schaden verloren aber überlebenschance ist gestiegen, Fertigkeiten sind gleich geblieben. Trotzdem Fall ich jetzt schneller um.
> Hab glaube gerade ca. 180k sps, 330k überlebenschance u. 16k Fertigkeiten.
> 
> ...



   glaube aber das es so besser eingestellt ist  
Hab es jetzt mal bisschen umgestellt hab zwar dadurch nur ein status von 198




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonCoco (27. Mai 2016)

Setgear heißt nicht um so höher um so besser, wenn ich mir das beste vom Besten anziehe bin ich so bei 220 hab aber vorm Patch mit 194 gespielt u. War viel effektiver u. Ausgeglichener 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metbier (27. Mai 2016)

DonCoco schrieb:


> Setgear heißt nicht um so höher um so besser, wenn ich mir das beste vom Besten anziehe bin ich so bei 220 hab aber vorm Patch mit 194 gespielt u. War viel effektiver u. Ausgeglichener
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk



Jetzt sieht es etwas besser aus ?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonCoco (28. Mai 2016)

Ich schick mal wenn ich zeit habe ein Foto von mir.
Du hast 2mal die gleiche Waffe, das macht kein Sinn, da beide auf die selbe Munition greifen. Fertigkeiten Stärke ist zu hoch, außer du spielst darauf. 
Und Sry Zähigkeit ist ein Witz, du bist gefühlt mit jedem Schuß sofort tot.
Würde die Fähigkeit versuchen in Rüstung u. Lebenspunkte zu stecken. Das du dann Fähigkeiten zwischen 10k-15k noch hast.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (28. Mai 2016)

Kommt drauf an, Fähigkeitsstärke ist als Solist wichtig, damit kannst du deinen Schaden und deine Gesundheit mit Scan und Überheilung gut nach oben drücken.


----------



## DonCoco (28. Mai 2016)

Bei mir sieht es zur Zeit so aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kiryu (29. Mai 2016)

Jetzt wollte ich gerade nochmal ein paar Kopfgelder machen und urplötzlich sind alle bereits erledigten Nebenmissionen in ALLEN Distrikten wieder da und ich kann keine Kopfgelder machen...dieses Spiel treibt mich wirklich in den Wahnsinn...

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. Mai 2016)

Warst du auch in deiner Instanz?


----------



## Kiryu (29. Mai 2016)

Sorry, du hast Recht...das war der Grund 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Mylo (29. Mai 2016)

also irgendwie weiß ich nicht mehr weiter bei dem spiel. jetzt sind die groben bugszum glück weg aber irgendwie macht es mir keinen spaß mehr. in der DZ istr es nur noch ein überlebenskampf. ja mir ist klar das sie sie in der dz 5-6 um 4 level höher sind aber dass sie derart stark sind macht keinen spaß mehr. und das loot was man dafür bekommt ist auch nicht so dolle. habe kaum steigerung seit den letzten 2 monaten trotz 240 loot...


----------



## defPlaya (29. Mai 2016)

Faneramx schrieb:


> also irgendwie weiß ich nicht mehr weiter bei dem spiel. jetzt sind die groben bugszum glück weg aber irgendwie macht es mir keinen spaß mehr. in der DZ istr es nur noch ein überlebenskampf. ja mir ist klar das sie sie in der dz 5-6 um 4 level höher sind aber dass sie derart stark sind macht keinen spaß mehr. und das loot was man dafür bekommt ist auch nicht so dolle. habe kaum steigerung seit den letzten 2 monaten trotz 240 loot...



Finde ich auch. DZ05/06 sind übertrieben stark. Ich persönlich habe da keine Chance.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. Mai 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. DZ05/06 sind übertrieben stark. Ich persönlich habe da keine Chance.



In einer Vierergruppe geht es eigentlich, man muss halt anders spielen als noch zuvor in der DZ. Mehr Deckung, Befestigung und vor allem vorsichtiger. Gerade die Flammenwerfer sind stark und haben eine Reichweite jenseits von Gut und Böse.


----------



## DonCoco (29. Mai 2016)

Division ist auch kein Spiel für alleine durch die Gegend Streifen. Vorher war es zu einfach. Jetzt muss man sich nur wieder dran gewöhnen. 
Um besseres loot zu bekommen. Ist umrollen ganz wichtig. Man brauch zwar immer eine gute items Basis. Dann holt man mit umrollen noch was raus.
Hab bestimmt so ca. 10mio credits ins umrollen investiert. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iltisjim (30. Mai 2016)

Hab gestern eine Stunde gebraucht eine Gruppe für die Instanzen zu finden ständig hatte ich oder meine Mitspieler lags, lade Bugs. Das war echt beschissen.


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (31. Mai 2016)

Habe es mir die Tage gekauft. Checke gar nichts. Story wird irgendwie mittelmäßig erzählt und die Missionen bei denen man mehrere Mitspieler braucht (Instanzen? Diese U-Bahn Station ziemlich am Anfang) sind relativ knackig finde ich. Dennoch ein gutes Spielprinzip, werde dranbleiben! 

/Edit: Hudson-Flüchtlingslager. Gar nicht so einfach, bestimmt mit 3 Gruppen bisher versucht, jedes Mal gescheitert.


----------



## Mosla (31. Mai 2016)

Wenn Du Dich erst mal reingefunden hast und ordentlich gelevelt hast, läuft es wie Butter.


----------



## orca113 (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo, habe The Divison geschenkt bekommen als Code. Lade es gerade via Uplay. Download bei 11Gb fehlt also noch. Muss den Rechner aber nun ausmachen. Kann ich das morgen weiter saugen oder fängt der von vorne an?


----------



## -Shorty- (31. Mai 2016)

1/10 geb ich mal, da geht mehr.


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (2. Juni 2016)

Mittlerweile Level 12, kapiere nicht woher ich Dark Zone Währung bekomme. Wenn ich in DZ01 Leute umlege, bekomme ich nur XP - aber keine Währung. Wenn ich Gegenstände plündere und per Helikopter extrahiere, kann ich diese zwar verkaufen, aber eben nur für normale Währung :/ Irgendwelche Tipps? :>


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Juni 2016)

Währung bekommst du durch Npcs die diese öfter mal droppen oder eben durch Rogue abknallen bzw. selbst Rogue werden und durch bekommen.


----------



## Reap (3. Juni 2016)

DZ-Währung: NPC töten, Rogue/Manhunt überleben/töten, Spieler töten und die abgeschlossenen Kisten (müssten immer 1100 Credits sein). Hab ich was vergessen?
Auch in deinem Levelbereich kann man Kohle machen, habe auf meinem lvl 14 mittlerweile 1,2 Mil. DZ-Credits.


----------



## orca113 (4. Juni 2016)

Hört mal Leute, ich habe das Game geschenkt bekommen und inzwischen mal 2-3 Stunden gespielt. Aber kann es sein das dieses Game nicht wirklich viel mehr kann (zugegeben gut aussehen tut es usw) als die Kamellen Far Cry 2-x? Also ich meine: "gehen Sie hier hin und da hin und verhindern, sichern, schützen Sie, das dies und jenes" dazu nutzt man dann Schusswaffen und das war es? Gibt's auch ne Story oder irgendwas?

Also ich meine lohnt es sich weiter zu spielen in der Hoffnung das das Game vom og Schema abweicht? Nicht falsch verstehen will dem Game nichts schlimmes aber so langsam fängt es an zu langweilen.


----------



## blautemple (4. Juni 2016)

Alleine macht das Spiel tatsächlich nicht viel Spaß. Ich habe fast die komplette Kampagne im Coop gespielt und da is es dann doch ganz witzig, aber das Schema bleibt halt das ganze Spiel über gleich.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (4. Juni 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Alleine macht das Spiel tatsächlich nicht viel Spaß. Ich habe fast die komplette Kampagne im Coop gespielt und da is es dann doch ganz witzig, aber das Schema bleibt halt das ganze Spiel über gleich.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ok das ist ein Argument. Habe gehört das ein bekannter hier in der Nachbarschaft auch TCTD spielt vielleicht treffe ich den die Tage und frag ihn ob wir ne Runde gemeinsam durch NYC laufen.

Aber eins ist klar, hätte ich es gekauft wäre wieder das Geld durch den Kamin gegangen...


----------



## blautemple (4. Juni 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ok das ist ein Argument. Habe gehört das ein bekannter hier in der Nachbarschaft auch TCTD spielt vielleicht treffe ich den die Tage und frag ihn ob wir ne Runde gemeinsam durch NYC laufen.
> 
> Aber eins ist klar, hätte ich es gekauft wäre wieder das Geld durch den Kamin gegangen...



Mach das mal. So hatte ich zumindest gute 40h Spaß, aber seit ich die Kampagne abgeschlossen habe, habe ich das Spiel auch nicht mehr angerührt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bu11et (4. Juni 2016)

In dem Fall ist das Game tatsächlich eine Fehlinvestition. Wer hier einen Singleplayer mit guter Story etc. erwartet, wird enttäuscht. 

Aber es sollte heut zu Tage nicht schwer sein sich über ein Spiel (eigentlich über alles) zu informieren und sich einen Eindruck zu verschaffen, ob es einem liegt oder nicht.  Was Division angeht, sollte man wirklich in einer Gruppe spielen, denn das, was mir persönlich am meisten Spaß macht sind die Gefechte mit einem gutem Team. Betrifft sowohl PvP als auch den PvE Kontent.


----------



## Gast20190527 (5. Juni 2016)

sagtmal sind irgendwelche neuen Fehler bekannt? Bei mir startet das Spiel nichtmehr, Ich gehe auf Spielen aber danach kommt nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm... ich hab es grad erst neu installiert und hatte schon 230h auf dem Konto ohne auch nur einen Fehler .. haben die irgendwas versaut beim letzten Patch?


----------



## LDNV (5. Juni 2016)

So einiges. Lösch mal den division Ordner aus den eigenen dateien und versuch es noch mal.

Musst dann aber die settings neu einstellen.

Reparatur funktion von uplay hast sicher auch schon probiert ?


----------



## chewara (5. Juni 2016)

Alt+Enter für Vollbild hat bei mir auch schon geholfen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HeHeOwNeD (6. Juni 2016)

Hi,

ich komme aktuell gar nicht mehr klar. Ich habe aktuell 180k SPS und nur 150k toughness (Elektronik weiß ich gerade nicht, wird von mir aber auch nicht beachtet - nicht meine Spielweise). 
Irgendwie bin ich seit dem Update dann auch noch in DZ bracket 201+ gerutscht. Deswegen falle ich in der DZ natürlich auch bei jedem Schuss um. 
Aber wie bekomme ich Toughness am besten nach oben ohne dass andere Werte leiden? Armor Mitigation habe ich bei ca 60%.
Komme da momentan echt nicht weiter weil ich einfach nicht weiß, auf was ich bei meinem Gear achten muss.
Habt ihr Tipps?

Gruß,
Joe


----------



## Thaurial (6. Juni 2016)

HeHeOwNeD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich komme aktuell gar nicht mehr klar. Ich habe aktuell 180k SPS und nur 150k toughness (Elektronik weiß ich gerade nicht, wird von mir aber auch nicht beachtet - nicht meine Spielweise).
> Irgendwie bin ich seit dem Update dann auch noch in DZ bracket 201+ gerutscht. Deswegen falle ich in der DZ natürlich auch bei jedem Schuss um.
> ...



Welchen Gearscore hast Du denn mit diesen Stats? Eigentlich solltest Du gefühlt unter 201 kommen. Toughness wird ua. durch Armor und Health erhöht. Ratsam für das höhere Bracket sind wohl eher 280k, eher Richtung 350k, wenn du in der DZ Spaß haben möchtest.

Ich würde mal schauen, dass ich ein paar Lexington runs, Falcon Lost auf Hard oder die HvT Quests durchziehe, einfach um ein paar 214 oder 240er Klamotten zu bekommen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. Juni 2016)

Rüstung, Rüstung, Rüstung. Jedes Prozent mehr Rüstung bringt deutlich mehr als jedes % Ausdauer. Über 70% sollten es schon sein, wenn man in der DZ201 überleben will.


----------



## HeHeOwNeD (6. Juni 2016)

Ich werde mal einen Screenshot posten. Bin soweit ich weiß knapp unter 200GS. Ich dachte Rüstung geht nicht höher als 65% ?


----------



## Thaurial (6. Juni 2016)

HeHeOwNeD schrieb:


> Ich werde mal einen Screenshot posten. Bin soweit ich weiß knapp unter 200GS. Ich dachte Rüstung geht nicht höher als 65% ?



Seit Patch 1.2 geht sie bis auf 75%


----------



## HeHeOwNeD (6. Juni 2016)

Alles 214 bis auf die Kniepads:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chest und Holster habe ich auf +Armor gerollt.
Bei den Waffen: Aug ist 182 M1A ist 163.

Ist die 3x Sentry 3x Striker ratsam? Ich hätte gerne einen ausgewogenen Build zwischen DMG und Toughness..

gamer tag ist Joe-1993 falls mal jemand spielen will


----------



## Reap (6. Juni 2016)

Das ist viel zu wenig Stamina. Was für Mods verwendest du? Ich würde dir 3x Striker und 2x Centry empfehlen, aber das macht jeder anders.
Aktuell könntest du einfach etwas Clear Sky farmen, suche dir eine gute Gruppe, dann brauchst du 7-8 Minuten pro Run. Natürlich noch die HVT-Weeklys. Health on Crit is ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Bu11et (6. Juni 2016)

HeHeOwNeD schrieb:


> Alles 214 bis auf die Kniepads:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hats jeden Slot mit Schusswaffen besetzt und wunderst dich, warum du nichts aushälst ?
Also 3 mit Ausdauer sollten es schon sein. Und die Mods am besten mit Rüstung drauf. Schoner, Holster und Rücksack mit Rüstung bringen schon mal sehr viel.
Was waffen an geht solltest du dir was im 204er Bereich suchen.


----------



## HeHeOwNeD (6. Juni 2016)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Hats jeden Slot mit Schusswaffen besetzt und wunderst dich, warum du nichts aushälst ?
> Also 3 mit Ausdauer sollten es schon sein. Und die Mods am besten mit Rüstung drauf. Schoner, Holster und Rücksack mit Rüstung bringen schon mal sehr viel.
> Was waffen an geht solltest du dir was im 204er Bereich suchen.



Ich habe sonst keine Mods.. Wo finde ich die denn am Besten?

Edit:
habe mich wohl zu sehr darauf konzentriert Gear Set boni zu bekommen. Jetzt siehts so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rockero (7. Juni 2016)

HeHeOwNeD schrieb:


> Ich habe sonst keine Mods.. Wo finde ich die denn am Besten?
> 
> Edit:
> habe mich wohl zu sehr darauf konzentriert Gear Set boni zu bekommen. Jetzt siehts so aus:
> ...



Du kannst dir in der Base gegen Phönixcredits einen Plan zum craften holen, oder alternativ in der Darkzone bei einem Händler und dir dann andere Mods craften.
Mit der Rüstung ist es auf der Brust richtig, Knie, Holster und eben bei den Mods würde ich es noch nachholen. Rüstung auf dem Rucksack wäre Verschwendung, denn dort würde einem zu viel Skillpower verloren gehen.
Die Talente auf den Waffen solltest du freischalten, in sofern sie gut sind. +Kopfschussschaden / +Kritchance würde ich immer aktiv haben wollen, wenn ich sie auf den Waffen habe. Im besten Fall hat man das Glück (ich bisher leider nicht) und hat das Talent Brutal (Kopfschussschaden) auf dem 3. Talentslot, denn dann ist es aktiv und man hat keine Anforderungen zu erfüllen.

EDIT: Zu der Frage 3 Striker / 3 Sentry, das hängt von deinem Spielstil ab. Du könntest auf 3 Striker, 2 Sentry und falls du hast auf gelbe Handschuhe mit der zusätzlichen Kritchance auf Ziele außerhalb der Deckung gehen oder auf 4 Striker und 2 Sentry, wenn du sehr treffsicher bist und den 4er Strikerbonus gut nutzen kannst.


----------



## NicoGermanman (7. Juni 2016)

Hi Suche ein paar Mitspieler für die DZ, bin Level 8 und 22 Jahre.
Hab einfach kein lust mehr alleine da rum zu laufen um dann andauernd auf Cheater zu treffen die mich an der Abholstelle kicken und dann abfarmen, deshalb suche ich ein paar Mitspieler die The Division mit mir Zocken würden (alle meine Freunde Zocken ja nur CSGO)


----------



## Reap (7. Juni 2016)

Gehe immer erst mit max Level für das jeweilige Bracket in die DZ. Bei dir also 14.


----------



## Mylo (7. Juni 2016)

spielt es etwa eine rolle wo man seine mods verteilt!? :O


----------



## NicoGermanman (7. Juni 2016)

Reap schrieb:


> Gehe immer erst mit max Level für das jeweilige Bracket in die DZ. Bei dir also 14.



Hab ich schon gemacht, trotzdem passiert mir das gleiche.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juni 2016)

Bitte, bitte brauch jetzt mal Hilfe. Rüstungspunkte. Das sehe ich doch anhand des Wertes der neben dem Ausstattungen z.B. der Weste steht. Oder?

Oder bin ich jetzt komplett auf dem Holzpfad? Gear Score beträgt 201.

Ich Fall einfach komplett schnell um. Ganz gleich ob ich nu bei Gesundheit/Zähigkeit 70K, 100k oder über 200K stehen hab. 

Jetzt weiß ich auch, weshalb ich die Finger von Dark Souls lasse...

Ganz ehrlich ich hab nu 220 Stunden voll und fühle mich immer noch wie ein kompletter Neu Einsteiger.


----------



## Daschar (8. Juni 2016)

Ist es normal das man mit Gear Score 187 in die 201+ DZ geportet wird?^^


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich hab mal eine, ok mehrere, Noobfragen. 

Hab mir letztens erst Division geholt, hatte bis gestern Spaß - so ein No Brainer ,mit mMn ganz coolem Setting, so nach der Arbeit. So, jetzt bin ich gestern LvL 30 geworden, in der Hauptbasis fehlen mir noch Medizin und Sicherheit jeweils die letzte Ausbaustufe, und dort noch pro Flügel ca. 500 Einheiten *seufz*

Mein GS ist natürlich noch ziemlich...mau. Darkzone hab ich paarmal gemacht ein paar Minuten, da ich immer und einfach so umgeballert worden bin von anderen...toll. Waren meistens ziemliche Assiaktionen - also X LvL über mir, bin den schon aus dem Weg gegangen - tot. Egal...PvP schön und gut, kann spaß machen, aber bei dem Spiel scheints nur darum zu gehen wer am asozialsten ist, ist ja nicht so dass da noch 100 Mobs rumgerannt sind^^..(?).

Jetzt sagt mir das Spiel ich müsse in jedem Viertel alle Nebenaufträge etc. machen um "Finden und Zerstören" Aufträge zu erhalten (für ich vermute mal besseres Equiop)...echt alle? *gähn* die ganzen LowLevel Dinger?

Dann wird mir auf der Karte teils angezeigt, das ich in den Basen diese Aufträge doch schon abholen kann, wenn ich aber wieder vor der Auftragswand stehe..ist da nix ?

Für die ganzen Gruppenaufgaben/Dailys etc. bin ich weit von den empfohlenen GS entfernt....also wie bekomme ich besseres Equip???
Die ganzen Storyabschnitte auf "schwer" oder Gruppe (davor grauelts mir ein wenig nach den ganzen Darkzoneerfahrungen) zocken?

Danke

edit: jut, gerade den letzten normalen Auftrag in einem Viertel gemacht und *ZACK* danach gab,s die Search&Destroy Sache..plus meine erste gelbe Waffe ..leider 'ne Shotgun^^


----------



## Daschar (9. Juni 2016)

Daschar schrieb:


> Ist es normal das man mit Gear Score 187 in die 201+ DZ geportet wird?^^



hab alleine absolut keine Chance mehr in der DZ. Verrecke ja schon bei den einfachsten Gegnern. Hab es deinstalliert...


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Juni 2016)

Nein das müsste ein Bug sein normalerweise hast überhaupt keine Möglichkeit in die 204 Dz zu kommen solang deine Gearstufe nicht passt.
Natürlich schafft man in einer hohen Darkzone allein nicht mal mehr die Npcs, die Dark Zone wie auch das komplette Spiel ist nunmal für Coop und damit mehrere Spieler ausgelegt. Einfach bei einem Safe House mit der sehr einfachen Gruppensuche 3 Leute suchen kurz besprechen was man machen möchte und dann kann man auch schon losgehen. Mach ich jeden Tag so da ich meisten auch nur allein spiele und habe damit überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Reap (9. Juni 2016)

Das Internet ist dein Freund: Man wird in die höhere DZ gesteckt, wenn man höhere Items in der Kiste hat, auch wenn man sie nicht trägt.


----------



## Klutten (9. Juni 2016)

Ich brauche mal eine Idee... 

Mein Spiel stürzt mit einem Blackscreen permanent ab. In den letzten Wochen eher sporadisch mal nach ein paar Stunden oder frühstens etwa einer halben Stunde, in den letzten Tagen aber bald alle fünf Minuten. Es mehren sich auch die Fälle, wo das Spiel bereits beim Laden abstürzt. In den Weiten des Internets sind nur Probleme bezüglich Nvidias Treiber auszumachen, die Meldungen dazu stammen aber allesamt aus dem Monat März. Aktuell scheine ich wohl mehr alleine zu sein. 

Den Nvidia-Treiber habe ich schon komplett clean (über den abgesicherten Modus Treiber entfernt)  installiert, was aber keine Besserung brachte. Ebenfalls habe ich die Spieldateien von Uplay überprüfen lassen. Da in den nächsten paar Wochen ein aktueller Rechner ansteht, möchte ich von einer Neuinstallation vorerst absehen. Gibt es - wie bei vielen anderen Spielen auch - einen Ordner oder Dateien, die man löschen kann, welche das Spiel dann wieder automatisch anlegt?


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Juni 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal eine Idee...
> 
> Mein Spiel stürzt mit einem Blackscreen permanent ab. In den letzten Wochen eher sporadisch mal nach ein paar Stunden oder frühstens etwa einer halben Stunde, in den letzten Tagen aber bald alle fünf Minuten. Es mehren sich auch die Fälle, wo das Spiel bereits beim Laden abstürzt. In den Weiten des Internets sind nur Probleme bezüglich Nvidias Treiber auszumachen, die Meldungen dazu stammen aber allesamt aus dem Monat März. Aktuell scheine ich wohl mehr alleine zu sein.
> 
> Den Nvidia-Treiber habe ich schon komplett clean (über den abgesicherten Modus Treiber entfernt)  installiert, was aber keine Besserung brachte. Ebenfalls habe ich die Spieldateien von Uplay überprüfen lassen. Da in den nächsten paar Wochen ein aktueller Rechner ansteht, möchte ich von einer Neuinstallation vorerst absehen. Gibt es - wie bei vielen anderen Spielen auch - einen Ordner oder Dateien, die man löschen kann, welche das Spiel dann wieder automatisch anlegt?


Hatte von jetzt auf gleich Probleme die durch meinen Arbeitsspeicher hervorgerufen wurden (4×8GB). Konnte das mit Spannungserhöhung ausgleichen, auf Dauer waren die Temps aber zu hoch, Speicher wurde wieder instabil. Bin nun auf 2Riegeln unterwegs, alles wieder gut. 

Die 4er Bestückung lief aber schon gut 8 Monate ohne jegliche Probleme bis TD auf 1.2 gepatched wurde. Irgendwas haben die wohl bei der RAM Ausnutzung geändert, meine Empfindung.

Keine Ahnung ob das auch bei dir so sein könnte, wollt es nur mal erwähnen.

Das Problem äußerte sich in dem sich das Spiel ohne jegliche Meldung geschlossen hat und direkt wieder startbar war.

Häufig kamen die Crashes immer bei bestimmten Missionen oder Instanzen(bei gefühlt 80%Fortschritt ). Im freien Modus zum Teil erst nach Stunden, in der DZ häufiger  nach 15-30 Minuten. Hatte auch erst die GPU in Verdacht.

Vielleicht ists ja ein Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Thaurial (10. Juni 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte brauch jetzt mal Hilfe. Rüstungspunkte. Das sehe ich doch anhand des Wertes der neben dem Ausstattungen z.B. der Weste steht. Oder?
> 
> Oder bin ich jetzt komplett auf dem Holzpfad? Gear Score beträgt 201.
> 
> ...




Du findest den Rüstungswert in den Detailstatistiken deines Chatrakters. Die Zähigkeit ist ein Wert, der aus mehreren Eigenschaften zusammengebaut wird, z.b Lebenspunkte und Rüstung. Klar, je höher desto besser - aber du solltest dich in Richtung Rüstungscap bewegen (75%) Eine Zähigkeit über 300k wäre ein Anfang 




Klutten schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal eine Idee...
> 
> Mein Spiel stürzt mit einem Blackscreen permanent ab. In den letzten Wochen eher sporadisch mal nach ein paar Stunden oder frühstens etwa einer halben Stunde, in den letzten Tagen aber bald alle fünf Minuten. Es mehren sich auch die Fälle, wo das Spiel bereits beim Laden abstürzt. In den Weiten des Internets sind nur Probleme bezüglich Nvidias Treiber auszumachen, die Meldungen dazu stammen aber allesamt aus dem Monat März. Aktuell scheine ich wohl mehr alleine zu sein.
> 
> Den Nvidia-Treiber habe ich schon komplett clean (über den abgesicherten Modus Treiber entfernt)  installiert, was aber keine Besserung brachte. Ebenfalls habe ich die Spieldateien von Uplay überprüfen lassen. Da in den nächsten paar Wochen ein aktueller Rechner ansteht, möchte ich von einer Neuinstallation vorerst absehen. Gibt es - wie bei vielen anderen Spielen auch - einen Ordner oder Dateien, die man löschen kann, welche das Spiel dann wieder automatisch anlegt?



The Division ist mit der Übertaktung meiner GPU auch nicht zufrieden, wobei das unter Windwos 10 noch etwas schlechter läuft als unter Win7. Welches BS verwendest Du?

Es gibt einen "Settings-Pfad" von The Division unter My Documents oder sowas. Den kannst Du löschen - dann labert dich das Spiel zum Dank auch nochmal ne Stunden mit allen Tipps und Tricks voll


----------



## Daschar (11. Juni 2016)

Reap schrieb:


> Das Internet ist dein Freund: Man wird in die höhere DZ gesteckt, wenn man höhere Items in der Kiste hat, auch wenn man sie nicht trägt.



Wie ist denn das begründet. Ist doch total dämlich.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. Juni 2016)

Daschar schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das begründet. Ist doch total dämlich.



Besser als andersherum. Vor dem Patch konnte man sich Ausrüstung mit niedrigem GS anziehen und in die Anfänger DZ kommen. Dort hat man wieder seine normale Ausrüstung angezogen und alles niedergeballert.


----------



## defPlaya (12. Juni 2016)

Mal eine Frage. Wie komme ich den auf einen Rüstungscap von 75%?  Kommt man da nur drauf, wenn man die hohe RST Punkte hat?


----------



## rockero (13. Juni 2016)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage. Wie komme ich den auf einen Rüstungscap von 75%?  Kommt man da nur drauf, wenn man die hohe RST Punkte hat?



Auf die 75% kommt man, wenn man auf der Ausrüstung und auf Mod-Slots +Rüstung hat. Ich habe das bspw. auf der Brust, Knie, Holster und den Mod-Slots.


----------



## sahak2010 (27. Juni 2016)

The Division - Gold Edition (+ Season Pass) *46 €* Tom Clancys The Division Gold Edition Cd Key UPlay Global


----------



## Mosla (30. Juni 2016)

So, habe mir gestern die Erweiterung gegönnt und muss sagen, hier entwickelt sich das Spiel in die richtige Richtung. Die zufallsgenerierten Missionen sind auf alle Fälle eine Langzeitmotivation und auf Herausforderung ordentlich knackig im Schwierigkeitsgrad. Hier beisst man schnell mal ins Gras, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Endlich gibt es mal eine wirklich sinnvolle Neuerung zu erleben und der Loot ist wirklich hervorragend.


----------



## Mylo (1. Juli 2016)

habe gestern den 2 tag underground gespielt. bis ich auf level 15 komme muss die missionen sehr oft wiedeholen? 

ja das szenario ändert sich aber es sind immer die selben abschnitte nur in anderer reihenfolge. da habe ich mir etwas mehr vielfalt gewünscht/gedacht.


----------



## Gimmick (1. Juli 2016)

Faneramx schrieb:


> habe gestern den 2 tag underground gespielt. bis ich auf level 15 komme muss die missionen sehr oft wiedeholen?
> 
> ja das szenario ändert sich aber es sind immer die selben abschnitte nur in anderer reihenfolge. da habe ich mir etwas mehr vielfalt gewünscht/gedacht.



Hatte ich auch gehofft. Schade, dass es keine Abschnitte an der Luft gibt.
Aber als jemand, der eigentlich nur mit randoms spielt bin ich mit Heroic-Missionen für Phönix-Credits und Underground für Gear (zumindest theoretisch ) ganz zufrieden. 

Da ich die letzten beiden Patches nicht gespielt habe: Dieses Gruppensuch-Ding in der ersten Underground-Ebene, ist das für die Open-World-Missionen (Namen vergessen)? Und geht das random ganz gut, oder eher lassen?
Hab eigentlich weniger Lust erst über diese Infomarken die Möglichkeit freizuspielen um dann mit Honks unterwegs zu sein ^^.


----------



## Mylo (1. Juli 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch gehofft. Schade, dass es keine Abschnitte an der Luft gibt.
> Aber als jemand, der eigentlich nur mit randoms spielt bin ich mit Heroic-Missionen für Phönix-Credits und Underground für Gear (zumindest theoretisch ) ganz zufrieden.
> 
> Da ich die letzten beiden Patches nicht gespielt habe: Dieses Gruppensuch-Ding in der ersten Underground-Ebene, ist das für die Open-World-Missionen (Namen vergessen)? Und geht das random ganz gut, oder eher lassen?
> Hab eigentlich weniger Lust erst über diese Infomarken die Möglichkeit freizuspielen um dann mit Honks unterwegs zu sein ^^.




die suche ist halt für die missionen im untergrund. alleine sie zu spielen, wirst du mega lange brauchen und sehr viel monition. 
die mitspieler sind halt unterschiedlich. oft hast du halt welche die nach 1 mal sterben sich ausloggen und dann ist man nur noch zu dritt und es wird noch schwerer. am meisten nerven mich die, mit den du eine mission startest und sie sich gleich ausloggen. 
sleten hat man welche mit denen man auch reden kann beim spielen. alle sind ruhig 

Drachenhort Incursion:
Kann es sein das die da den schwierigkeitswert ENOOORM, erhöht haben!? Habe es am Release gespielt und war schaffbar, aber gestern war es ja einfach "unssing" schwer. 3 Autobomben hintereinander und dazu noch im 10 sec. takt. gleichzeitig 2 Große flammenwerfer und 2 große mit LMG granaten etc. 
Also am ersten Tag war es schwer und hat spaß gemacht. Jetzt ist es ja schon total unsinnig!
Und meine Stats sind jetzt auch nicht so schlecht! 260k/360k/13k


----------



## Gimmick (1. Juli 2016)

Faneramx schrieb:


> die suche ist halt für die missionen im untergrund. alleine sie zu spielen, wirst du mega lange brauchen und sehr viel monition.
> die mitspieler sind halt unterschiedlich. oft hast du halt welche die nach 1 mal sterben sich ausloggen und dann ist man nur noch zu dritt und es wird noch schwerer. am meisten nerven mich die, mit den du eine mission startest und sie sich gleich ausloggen.
> sleten hat man welche mit denen man auch reden kann beim spielen. alle sind ruhig



Ne den mein ich nicht. Ich meine das eine Etage drüber: "Pennsylvania Plaza Spielersiche".
Ist das dann für OpenWorld Spielersuche? Oder suche ich Leute für "hochrangige Ziele"?


----------



## Mylo (1. Juli 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Ne den mein ich nicht. Ich meine das eine Etage drüber: "Pennsylvania Plaza Spielersiche".
> Ist das dann für OpenWorld Spielersuche? Oder suche ich Leute für "hochrangige Ziele"?



Für jede mission die du eine suche machst, suchst du spieler die auch diese mission machen wollen. Sei es für hochrankinge ziele oder die Dark Zone. 

Du kannst im Menü "Gruppeneinstellungen" deine Privatsphäre einstellen. Da kannst du einstellen ob du privat spielen magst oder auch offen sein und andere Spieler werden spontan in deine instanz joinen.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Juli 2016)

Hallo hab mal ne Frage: Stimmt es dass Division ein CPU Fresser ist ? Mein Xeon E3-1275 v3 kommt dort im Schnitt auf 79-83°c. Wenn es lädt konnte ich sogar kurz 89°c beobachten. Die Graka eine 290x dagegen bleibt ganz konstant bei ca 77°c. Letzte Woche an heissen Tagen hatte ich zwei Abstürze mit Bluescreen in Division.

Als Kühler hab ich den EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO und Gehäuse das Zalman R1. Flow ist standart, vorne einen 140mm einsaugend, hinten und oben je einen 120mm raussaugend. Hatte noch nie solche hohen Temps. 

Spiele in 1440p, auf hoch, durchschn. 45 fps. Kein anderes Spiel hat meine CPU so beansprucht bisher. Liegt das vlt am Spiel ? Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Juli 2016)

Die CPU wird bei Division gut belastet weil die Engine gut mit den Threads / Kernen skalliert die Temperatur scheint mir für einen Xeon allerdings deutlich zu hoch gerade mit einem Nachrüstkühler.
Hast du bei anderen Spielen auch das Problem das die CPU Temperatur relativ hoch ist, wie siehts aus wenn du die CPU mit Prime belastest sollte eigentlich im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Juli 2016)

Also beim Belastungstest mit Prime95 geht der nicht weit über 50°c, 4 Kerne + Hyperthreading. Ich müsste mal paar Minuten lang in einigen Spielen messen.


----------



## Vinz1911 (3. Juli 2016)

Ich wollte genau das gleiche Fragen ob es normal ist, das The Division die CPU so stark auslastet. Mein i5 6600K hat im Schnitt eine Auslastung zwischen 75-98% CPU Auslastung. Was mich allerdings etwas nervt, sind diese Lags die ich ab und zu habe. Meistens wenn ich auf Gegner treffe, dann stockt das gern am Anfang des "Kampfes". Ist das normal ? Ich hab erst gedacht, dass liegt daran das die CPU so stark ausgelastet ist. 

Das Spiel liegt bei mir auf einer SSD, als Betriebssystem verwende ich Windows 10 Pro x64, 16Gb DDR4 RAM und eine GTX1070. Einstellungen sind zwischen Hoch und Ultra, Weitsicht bei 50.

Hat das auch jemand mit den Lags ? Ich hab auch nicht wirklich Konstante 60 FPS. Gerade bei Szenen mit viel Weitsicht, gehen die FPS doch schon runter auf 48-52.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Juli 2016)

Stell die Schatten runter das sollte die CPU deutlich entlasten.


----------



## Gimmick (3. Juli 2016)

Vinz1911 schrieb:


> Ich wollte genau das gleiche Fragen ob es normal ist, das The Division die CPU so stark auslastet. Mein i5 6600K hat im Schnitt eine Auslastung zwischen 75-98% CPU Auslastung. Was mich allerdings etwas nervt, sind diese Lags die ich ab und zu habe. Meistens wenn ich auf Gegner treffe, dann stockt das gern am Anfang des "Kampfes". Ist das normal ? Ich hab erst gedacht, dass liegt daran das die CPU so stark ausgelastet ist.
> 
> Das Spiel liegt bei mir auf einer SSD, als Betriebssystem verwende ich Windows 10 Pro x64, 16Gb DDR4 RAM und eine GTX1070. Einstellungen sind zwischen Hoch und Ultra, Weitsicht bei 50.
> 
> Hat das auch jemand mit den Lags ? Ich hab auch nicht wirklich Konstante 60 FPS. Gerade bei Szenen mit viel Weitsicht, gehen die FPS doch schon runter auf 48-52.



So ein Stocken habe ich nicht. 
Auf was hast du denn die Schatten gestellt?




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Hallo hab mal ne Frage: Stimmt es dass Division ein CPU Fresser ist ? Mein Xeon E3-1275 v3 kommt dort im Schnitt auf 79-83°c. Wenn es lädt konnte ich sogar kurz 89°c beobachten. Die Graka eine 290x dagegen bleibt ganz konstant bei ca 77°c. Letzte Woche an heissen Tagen hatte ich zwei Abstürze mit Bluescreen in Division.
> 
> Als Kühler hab ich den EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO und Gehäuse das Zalman R1. Flow ist standart, vorne einen 140mm einsaugend, hinten und oben je einen 120mm raussaugend. Hatte noch nie solche hohen Temps.
> 
> Spiele in 1440p, auf hoch, durchschn. 45 fps. Kein anderes Spiel hat meine CPU so beansprucht bisher. Liegt das vlt am Spiel ? Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen ?



Da würde ich mal noch Cinebench oder irgendwas anderes mit hoher CPU-Last testen, was kein Prime ist.
Und auch mal den Takt beobachten. Da stimmt was nicht, evtl sitzt der Kühler nicht richtig.


----------



## Young-Master (3. Juli 2016)

Das ruckeln hatte ich auch gibt's sehr oft einfach mal googeln. Auf Pcgh gabs nen Artikel, dort wurde davon gesprochen das die Streaming distanz dafür verantwortlich ist: The Division: Streaming-Distanz als mogliche Lag-Ursache

Sollte bei ner gtx1070 und 16gb ram kein problem sein die hoch zu stellen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (3. Juli 2016)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Also beim Belastungstest mit Prime95 geht der nicht weit über 50°c, 4 Kerne + Hyperthreading. Ich müsste mal paar Minuten lang in einigen Spielen messen.



Das klingt als würde der CPU Kühler die warme Abluft der Grafikkarte ansaugen.


----------



## behemoth85 (4. Juli 2016)

Natürlich tut er das, die warme Luft steigt doch auf zur CPU. Aber ich hab doch einen Frontlüfter der Kaltluft einsaugt, also müsste sich das doch vermischen. 

Der Kühler sitzt übrigens, hab nochmal geguckt. In anderen Spielen komme ich nichtmal annähernd auf solche Temps und ansonsten wenn ich bissl google oder Destkopsachen bleibt der im 30er°c Bereich. Versuche bei Division gleich mal das mit den Schatten auf mittel oder so.


----------



## Mosla (4. Juli 2016)

Du brauchst ein anständiges Gehäuse mit Decken-(rausblasend) und Bodenlüftern (reinsaugend) zusätzlich zu Front- und Heckbelüftung. Hab ich auch gemacht und mein Hitzeproblem war beseitigt.
Dürften wir bitte wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkehren, nämlich zum hier besprochenem Spiel


----------



## DonCoco (4. Juli 2016)

Dann fang ich mal an 
Wo findet man überwiegend Predator Teile? 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (4. Juli 2016)

Die gibt es hauptsächlich in Clear Sky.


----------



## DonCoco (4. Juli 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Die gibt es hauptsächlich in Clear Sky.


Kann man die auch auf heldenhaft spielen? Will ja gleich versuchen die höchsten Teile raus zu holen. 

Weiß noch einer wo man überwiegend Final Teile bekommt? 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (4. Juli 2016)

Die Set-Teile gibt es hauptsächlich in der Incursion, die zeitgleich mit dem Update kam. Also Taktiker/Ruf der Wache/Stürmer bei Falcon, Predator und Final Measure bei Clear Sky und die neuen im Untergrund und bei der neuen. Gibt glaube ich alle auch auf Heldenhaft, aber das habe ich bisher nur bei Falcon geschafft.

Habe gerade noch mal geguckt, Final Measure gibt es in der DZ. 
How to obtain Gear Sets - 1.1 Edition : thedivision
How to obtain Gear Sets - 1.2 Edition : thedivision
How to obtain Gear Sets - 1.3 Edition : thedivision


----------



## DonCoco (4. Juli 2016)

Danke
Also muss ich mal schauen um bisschen Zeit für Dz u. Clear sky zu investieren. 
Ich lauf nämlich noch mit viel 214 u. 240 gear rum.
Hab jetzt 244k dps u.  265k dps (kommt drauf an welche Waffe ich benutze wegen den Talenten) alles ohne Präzision 
407k Zähigkeit u. 19k Fertigkeiten Stärke mit 2 final u. 4 Predator. Ist mein hauptset irgendwie geworden. Hab viel Zeit u. Ressourcen in umrollen investiert. 
Mich würde mal interessieren ob einen die neuen 268 Set Teile nochmal ein richtigen Schub geben. 

Edit: wahrscheinlich sind die Teile dann eh alle schlechter weil ich soviel umgerollt habe. Muss man erst wieder alles investieren wenn man was brauchbares gefunden hat ^^

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mosla (4. Juli 2016)

Die 268er Teile haben auf jeden Fall enorm viel Rüstung und wesentlich höhere Punkte bei Waffen, Ausdauer und Fertigkeiten. Das lohnt sich auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Mylo (4. Juli 2016)

kann mir jemand erklären wieso ich im spiel nicht chatten kann? chat fenster öffnet sich aber wenn ich was schreibe wird es nicht in meiner gruppe gepostet. obwohl ich meine gruppe ausgewählt habe. oder es kommt eine fehlermeldung?


----------



## DonCoco (4. Juli 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> kann mir jemand erklären wieso ich im spiel nicht chatten kann? chat fenster öffnet sich aber wenn ich was schreibe wird es nicht in meiner gruppe gepostet. obwohl ich meine gruppe ausgewählt habe. oder es kommt eine fehlermeldung?


Du musst im Chat /G eingeben. Dann bist in deiner Gruppe u. Kannst darin schreiben 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DonCoco (5. Juli 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Gibt glaube ich alle auch auf Heldenhaft, aber das habe ich bisher nur bei Falcon geschafft [/url]




Hab gestern auch mal falcon Auf heldenhaft gespielt. Sogar beim ersten mal gleich geschafft. Hat aber bestimmt ne 3/4 Stunde gedauert. Was man da als Belohnung bekommt ist auch Witz. Nicht mal gleichwertig was man schon hat, u. Das sind keine 268 Teile. Hab 2 Stürmer u. Ne Waffe bekommen

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mylo (5. Juli 2016)

die müssten mal beim nächsten update eine übersicht machen, welche missionen man mit welcher stufe wie oft gespielt hat

P.S.

Hab mal eine Übersicht für euch gemacht. Gab es irgendwie bei 1.3 nicht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daschar (15. Juli 2016)

Kann mir wer sagen für was "optimale Reichweite" ist? hab irgendwie nichts gefunden dazu.


----------



## DonCoco (15. Juli 2016)

Daschar schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen für was "optimale Reichweite" ist? hab irgendwie nichts gefunden dazu.


Da soll man mit der Waffe am Effektivsten sein. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thaurial (15. Juli 2016)

Daschar schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen für was "optimale Reichweite" ist? hab irgendwie nichts gefunden dazu.



Kannst Du einfach ausprobieren. Wenn Du anfängst mit einem Sturmgewehr oder eine MP zu snipern wird dir schnell auffallen, dass der Schaden rapide abnimmt. Auch mir einer Sniperrifle kommt das schonmal vor. Du triffst zwar, aber der Schaden ist nicht so prall. Aber eben besser als garkeiner


----------



## Daschar (15. Juli 2016)

Das beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage.

Was macht "optimale Reichweite" genau?


----------



## Thaurial (15. Juli 2016)

Daschar schrieb:


> Das beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage.
> 
> Was macht "optimale Reichweite" genau?



Es verringert den Schaden außerhalb der optimalen Reichweite?! 

PS: "Was ist das ? "Blaues Licht "- Und was macht es ? "Es leuchtet Blau!"


----------



## Daschar (15. Juli 2016)

Wenn es den Schaden außerhalb der optimalen Reichweite verringert, warum sollte man dann Mod´s in seine Waffe integrieren die die optimale Reichweite erhöht?

Wenn du antwortest bitte so schreiben das man es auch versteht danke^^
Also macht man den maximalen Schaden innerhalb der "optimalen Reichweite" und mods erhöhen quasi die Reichweite? dann sind sie für mich uninteressant.


----------



## Thaurial (15. Juli 2016)

Daschar schrieb:


> Wenn es den Schaden außerhalb der optimalen Reichweite verringert, warum sollte man dann Mod´s in seine Waffe integrieren die die optimale Reichweite erhöht?
> 
> Wenn du antwortest bitte so schreiben das man es auch versteht danke^^
> Also macht man den maximalen Schaden innerhalb der "optimalen Reichweite" und mods erhöhen quasi die Reichweite? dann sind sie für mich uninteressant.



um zum Beispiel die optimale Reichweite eine SMG estwas zu erhöhen bzw die Dinstanz zum Gegner, der vielleicht einen Flammenwerfer hat und Du ihm nicht zu Nahe kommen möchtest.

Aber Du hast schon richtig erkannt, die "optimale Reichweite Mods" sind Müll.

Weapon Dmg
Magazine Size
Rate of Fire
*crit-Chance natürlich noch

Darauf solltest Du eher achten, je nachdem was zur Verfügung steht.

Ähnlicher Mist ist übrigens "verringerte Bedrohung"..


----------



## Daschar (18. Juli 2016)

Was bedeutet auf der Minimap eigentlich ein weißer Totenkopf? Ein roter zeigt ja an in welcher Richtung ein Rogue ist.


----------



## DonCoco (18. Juli 2016)

Daschar schrieb:


> Was bedeutet auf der Minimap eigentlich ein weißer Totenkopf? Ein roter zeigt ja an in welcher Richtung ein Rogue ist.


Das der rouge tot ist. Zeigt dann an wo er gestorben ist. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## behemoth85 (18. Juli 2016)

Weiß jemand wo die ganzen Blaupausen und andere Gudgets hin sind, die dieser Spezialausrüster oben im Techflügel anbot ? Das ganze Angebot für Phoenixcredits ist ja mega abgespeckt worden. Kann man noch sonst wo irgendwas für Phoenixcredits kaufen ?


----------



## DonCoco (18. Juli 2016)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo die ganzen Blaupausen und andere Gudgets hin sind, die dieser Spezialausrüster oben im Techflügel anbot ? Das ganze Angebot für Phoenixcredits ist ja mega abgespeckt worden. Kann man noch sonst wo irgendwas für Phoenixcredits kaufen ?


Dz6 u. Untergrund. Es ist aber allgemein nur Müll da für PC. Ich benutze sie nur zum Waffenumrollen bzw. Kauf mir nach u. Nach die 4 Blaupausen zum Waffenumrollen. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## behemoth85 (18. Juli 2016)

Das ist echt komisch, wo ist denn da noch der Anreiz zum Spielen wenn es für verdiente Währung so gut wie nichts zu kaufen gibt ?


----------



## DonCoco (19. Juli 2016)

Man soll es finden ^^

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LDNV (25. Juli 2016)

Das wird schon. 

Die normalen Credits gehen beim umrollen eh drauf ohne ende. 
DZ Währung ist aktuell eher uninteressant ABER.... 
Division Tech war vor dem letzten Update auch recht uninteressant, jetzt freu ich mich wie viele Mats ich mit machen konnte  
Soll heißen... wartet ab, beim nächsten Update ist dann in der DZ der "heiße Scheiß" , dann seit ihr froh


----------



## Daschar (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,


ich suche 3 Leute, die vielleicht Lust haben am Wochenende mit mir "Falcon verloren" zu spielen.

Da ich laut Internet nicht anders an den Rucksack des Set´s "Set des Stürmers" komme (Anhang).

Wer Lust hat mit mir ein paar Runden zu spielen schreibt mich einfach an.

Spielzeit 
Freitag  ~20Uhr solange es dauert
Sonntag ~12Uhr solange es dauert.


Gruß


----------



## mrmurphy007 (27. Juli 2016)

Hast Du es schon mal mit der Suche probiert? Falcon ist so eine dröge Angelegenheit. Eventuell kriegst du den Stürmerrucksack auch bei einem der vier apokalyptischen Reiter im Drachenhort. Da sind gerade viele am Farmen.


----------



## Daschar (27. Juli 2016)

Ja habe ich, hat aber bisher nie so geklappt.

Laut meiner Recherche gibt es den Rucksack nur dort. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Mylo (15. August 2016)

sagt mal ist das wahr, dass wenn man ein hochriskantes ziel nicht schafft, es nicht wiederholen kann und wieder 40 Zieldaten sammeln muss? ich spiele das spiel auf pc nicht mehr. habe gestern beim kumpel auf der ps4 zugeschaut und nach dem er das hochriskante ziel nicht geschafft hat, konnte er es nicht wiederholen!?

*edit

hat sich erledigt:


   - Die Hochrisiko-Ziele kosten allerdings die meisten Zieldaten und sind nicht einfach zu meistern.

   - Wenn Ihr versagt, verfällt dieser Auftrag und Ihr müsst abermals die nötigen Zieldaten sammeln. Zudem habt Ihr für diese Ziele nur eine bestimmte Zeit zur Verfügung. Danach verfällt der Auftrag.


dann hatte ich wohl ein bug, dass ich sie immer wieder wiederholen konnte, wenn ich es nicht geschafft habe...


----------



## Daschar (19. August 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> sagt mal ist das wahr, dass wenn man ein hochriskantes ziel nicht schafft, es nicht wiederholen kann und wieder 40 Zieldaten sammeln muss? ich spiele das spiel auf pc nicht mehr. habe gestern beim kumpel auf der ps4 zugeschaut und nach dem er das hochriskante ziel nicht geschafft hat, konnte er es nicht wiederholen!?
> 
> *edit
> 
> ...


Ich konnte Sie früher auch wiederholen ohne neu die Kosten zahlen zu müssen, jetzt nicht mehr. Vielleicht haben die das geändert? Hab nie Patch notes gelesen.


----------



## uka (19. August 2016)

Daschar schrieb:


> Ich konnte Sie früher auch wiederholen ohne neu die Kosten zahlen zu müssen, jetzt nicht mehr. Vielleicht haben die das geändert? Hab nie Patch notes gelesen.


Man brauchte immer neue Zieldaten (offiziell), aber es gab eine Zeit lang einen Bug weswegen keine abgezogen wurden .


----------



## Daschar (1. September 2016)

Gear-Score Berechnung. Warum 231+ in Darkzone


Hallo zusammen,

ich muss mal wieder nerven.
Als ich heute in die Darkzone wollte, wurde ich plötzlich in die 231+ Zone eingestuft und ich verstehe nicht wieso.


Ich habe eine Übersicht meiner aktuellen Items als Bild angehängt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sind keine Items in der Truhe, noch auf anderen Chars.
Außerdem habe ich nur die auf dem Bild angezeigten Gegenstände im Inventar bzw angelegt.


2x Maschinenpistole
2x Scharfschützengewehr
4x Alpha-Bridge
2x Finale Maßnahme
2x Einsamer Held (ist aber nur im Inventar um 100% Muni abzugreifen)


Meine Frage ist, warum zum Teufel werde ich in die 231+ Darkzone eingestuft?
Blicke da echt nicht mehr durch. Da ich meistens Solo in der DZ spiele ist das jetzt echt ätzend...



Danke schon einmal für Eure Antworten!

Gruß
Daschar


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. September 2016)

Du hast fünf 240 Items im Inventar!


----------



## Daschar (1. September 2016)

Hab selbst beantwortet. In der Darkzone wird die Gearscore anders berechnet.  1x die höchste angelegte Waffe + die 6 Rüstungsteile.
In meinem Fall:

(229+240+240+240+240+240+241) / 7 Teile   = 235


----------



## Klutten (31. Oktober 2016)

Seit dem aktuellen Patch hat es mich in den letzten Tagen für ~20 Stunden in die Darkzone getrieben, in der man mittlerweile wirklich einigermaßen vorwärts kommen kann. Zuletzt war ich dort vor gut 4-5 Monaten. In der Vergangenheit habe ich dort "genügend" Schlüssel für die großen Kisten gefunden, aktuell aber Null. Hat sich da was geändert, oder woran liegt es, dass nicht ein einziger Schlüssel zu finden ist? Ich öffne alles Mögliche am Wegesrand, aber auch Gegner haben nicht einen einzigen Schlüssel in besagten ~20 Stunden fallen gelassen.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Seit dem aktuellen Patch hat es mich in den letzten Tagen für ~20 Stunden in die Darkzone getrieben, in der man mittlerweile wirklich einigermaßen vorwärts kommen kann. Zuletzt war ich dort vor gut 4-5 Monaten. In der Vergangenheit habe ich dort "genügend" Schlüssel für die großen Kisten gefunden, aktuell aber Null. Hat sich da was geändert, oder woran liegt es, dass nicht ein einziger Schlüssel zu finden ist? Ich öffne alles Mögliche am Wegesrand, aber auch Gegner haben nicht einen einzigen Schlüssel in besagten ~20 Stunden fallen gelassen.


Nun, außerhalb der DZ hat sich ja auch einiges geändert. Was da so an Items und Waffen dropt weckt bei mir gar kein Bedarf nach der DZ. Was lohnt denn da aktuell?


----------



## Klutten (2. November 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Was lohnt denn da aktuell?



Für mich die Abwechslung im Spielprinzip und natürlich die Menge an Gegenständen, die man dort finden kann. Die Darkzone ist schon anders aufgebaut, als der Rest der Stadt oder der Untergrund. In Summe macht mir das Spiel immer noch viel Spaß. Mir fehlt aktuell nur eine kleine Gruppe, mit der ich meine Zieldaten verbraten kann.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2016)

Mir auch, hm was tun.. 😁

Schick/Schreib mal deinen Namen...


----------



## Klutten (2. November 2016)

Müsste Klutten1974 sein. Vielleicht setze ich mich gleich noch nen Stündchen ran.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. November 2016)

Schau bei Gelegenheit mal in deine Freundesliste. Hab dich hinzugefügt.


----------



## Klutten (4. November 2016)

Das habe ich gestern schon erledigt. 

Als ich gesehen habe, dass du online bist, bin ich aber dann gerade ins Bett gewandert.


----------



## kero81 (10. November 2016)

Kann man auf dem aktuellen PTS diesen Survival Modus nur als Season Pass besitzer spielen?!


----------



## -Shorty- (10. November 2016)

Exakt.


----------



## Klutten (10. November 2016)

Siehe auch in der heutigen News:



> Mit dem morgigen Update wird der  Survival-Modus vorerst geschlossen, weil bisher zu viele Spieler nur  diesen und nicht die anderen Neuerungen von Patch 1.5 ausprobiert haben.  Wann der Survival-Modus wieder verfügbar sein wird, ist noch nicht  klar.


----------



## DonCoco (10. November 2016)

Ich find auf dem pts Server den dlc nicht o. Ist heute schon morgen? ^^


----------



## -Shorty- (11. November 2016)

Irgendwie aber auch eine sinnfreie Aktion der Devs. Was haben die denn erwartet?  
Dass die Tester auf Weltrang 5 stellen und die selben Missionen machen wie bisher? Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl die kennen ihr Spiel nicht.


----------



## D4rkResistance (14. November 2016)

Moin zusammen,

wie Shorty gestern schon festgestellt hat, habe ich mir auch mal wieder "The Division" installiert. Ich bin somit wohl einer der genannten "Rückkehrer", da ich das Spiel vor 7 Monaten von meiner Platte geschmissen hatte. Unter anderem wegen langweiligem DZ-Gegrinde, hackerverseuchten Lobbys und zig Wall-Glitch-Exploits. Gleichzeitig habe ich mir aber damals geschworen, das ich dem Spiel Ende des Jahres nochmal eine Chance gebe, sollten bis dahin diverse Bugfixes, Balancing-Patches & Neuerungen eingepflegt worden sein. Nachdem dann die Änderungen von Patch 1.4 bekannt gegeben wurden, habe ich mir selbst gesagt, dass ich noch bis Anfang Dezember warte, bis ich meine GTX 1080 habe, um TD dann auf maximalen Grafikeinstellungen neu genießen zu können. Allerdings konnte ich nicht mehr warten, da ich am Wochenende eine totale Spiele-Flaute hatte und nicht wusste, was ich zocken soll. Also kurzerhand die ~ 40 GB via Uplay gezogen, ins Spiel gegangen und erstmal nichts mehr gecheckt. Was zum Teufel ist das Terminal in der Base of Operations? Was sind tägliche/wöchtliche hochrangige Ziele? Wo sehe ich nochmal meinen Gear-Score? Wie hoch kann der maximal sein? Ist mein derzeitiges Loadout gut? Waahhhhhh, ich raff gar nix mehr!  Bin dann erstmal zu "uka" & "Mattix" ins Teamspeak gegangen, weil ich wusste, dass die das Spiel die letzten Monate aktiv gesuchtet haben und hab mir erstmal wieder alles erklären lassen.

Nachdem ich einigermaßen verstanden habe, was man alles schönes neues machen kann, habe ich erstmal meine ganzen Nebenmissionen & Kampf-Missionen auf der Karte abgeschlossen, da man vorher keine "Suchen & Zerstören"-Aufträge in dem Bezirk absolvieren kann. Anschließend habe ich zwei "Suchen & Zerstören"-Aufträge in jeweils 2 Bezirken erledigt und genug von diesen Punkten gehabt, um ein "wöchentlich-hochrangigen Attentatsauftrag" absolvieren zu können (allein, gerade noch so schaffbar; habe alle Medikits verbraten xD; World Rang 4). Nach und nach habe ich in der Stadt auch unzählige Banditen-Gruppierungen ausgeschaltet, die hin und wieder auch mal gelben und türkis-spezialisiertes Loot gedropt haben. Dadurch & durch die ganzen Nebenmissionen konnte ich dann innerhalb von 4 Stunden meinen Gear-Score von 182 auf 224 anheben. Auch habe ich mir ein neues MG (M60; ~ 170.000 SPS), sowie eine neue DMR (M1A First Wave; ~ 280.000 SPS) zugelegt. So oder so sind meine Waffen aber, in Relation zu meiner Ausstattung noch recht schwach. Ich habe einfach noch nichts Besonderes gefunden. Auch fehlen mir noch mindestens 2 Leistungsmods, da diese Mod-Slots auf meiner neuen Ausstattung derzeit noch leer sind. Meine Zähigkeit beträgt nun ~ 316.000 Pkt., die Fertigkeitsstärke müsste irgendwo bei ~ 80.000 Punkten (grade nicht sicher, da mir die bislang recht belanglos erschien...) liegen.

Fakt ist aber, dass mir das Spiel wieder so richtig Spaß macht und ich es nicht erwarten kann, abends weiterzuzocken. Für die nächsten Tage habe ich geplant mehrere Hochrangige Ziele auszuschalten, bzw. Phoenix-Credits zu farmen, um mit die Liberator beim Terminal-Spezielwaffenhändler kaufen zu können. Die kostet glaube ich ~ 1.000 Phoenix-Credits und sah ziemlich nett aus.  Des Weiteren finde ich cool, das man nun mit seinen EPs & Tagesaufträgen solche Ausrüstungskisten erhält, die zufällige 229er-Items beinhalten. Ich freue mich jedes Mal, wie ein kleines Kind, wenn ich wieder so eine Kiste aufmachen darf!  

Bin jetzt nur noch auf der Suche nach ein paar Mitspielern. Shorty hat mir gestern schon mitgeteilt, das wir mal ein paar Runden zusammenzocken können. Habe aber auch noch 3 Kollegen in nem anderen TS, die noch Unterstützung suchen. Ich denke da findet sich sicher jemand. Das größte Problem ist aber immer, Leute zu finden, die in der Woche auch mal bis 1 Uhr zocken, bzw. am Wochenende auch mal länger als bis 2 Uhr wach sind. Für mich ist es eigentlich schon seit 15 Jahren so, das ich am Wochenende nicht vor 6 Uhr morgens pennen gehe. Bin halt einfach ein nachtaktives Würmchen!  Vielleicht finden sich hier ja auch ein paar Nachteulen! 

Bin heute Abend (ab 19 bzw. 20 Uhr) aber auf jeden Fall wieder bei TD am Start. Potentielle Mitspieler können mir sehr gerne eine PN schicken. 

*Edit 20.11.2016: *Da ich Doppelposts hasse & euch dennoch nicht mein Video der "Clear Sky"-Incursion vorenthalten wollte, welches ich gestern mit Shorty und ein paar anderen aufgenommen habe, ergänze ich es einfach mal hier! Viel Spaß!^^ Ist vielleicht auch eine kleine Lösungshilfe für all die, die an der Incursion eher scheitern würden.  Wir haben sie anschließend übrigens sogar erfolgreich auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad "Heldenhaft" abgeschlossen. Leider habe ich davon kein Video. War aber mitunter auch eher chaotisch. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gnVd6c44i5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mylo (23. November 2016)

gestern einfach mal ausgerastet. 180 teile gefarmt und 2 stunden lang sortiert


----------



## D4rkResistance (24. November 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich möchte euch heute mal von meiner Erfahrung aus dem PVE-Survival erzählen. Ich hab den Modus gestern mal zusammen mit Klutten & einem anderen Kollegen angespielt. Man stürzt also mit seinem Hubschrauber irgendwo in Manhattan ab und kommt in einem kleinen Versteck wieder zu sich. Dort sammelt man erst einmal ein paar Stoffe & Werkzeuge, um sich eine Mütze oder einen Schal zu craften, um draußen, in der eisigen Winternacht nicht zu erfrieren. Anschließend haben wir zusammen das Versteck verlassen und versucht uns im verschneiten und stürmischen New York zurechtzfinden. Man kann so ziemlich jede Kiste looten. Auch gibt es unzählige Gebäude, die man betreten kann oder Feuertonnen, an denen man sich aufwärmen kann. Allerdings kann beim Looten immer nur eine Person Loot aus der Kiste ziehen. Anschließend ist diese Kiste für jeden anderen Spieler leer. Das haben wir sehr schnell herausgefunden, als ich zig Müsliriegel gefunden habe und meine beiden Kollegen währenddessen am Verhungern waren. Also habe ich nach etwa 10-minütig gemeinsamen Herumirren beschlossen, mich von meinem Teamkollegen abzusetzen und die Stadt allein zu erkunden. Dadurch konnte man sich gegenseitig keinen Loot klauen und alles behalten, was man für seinen Char eben fand. 

Nachdem ich einige Ressourcen gesammelt habe, konnte ich mir ein M4 Sturmgewehr bauen und mich effektiver gegen herumstreifende NPCs wehren, die wiederum Waffen, Ausrüstung & Munition für mich dropten. So habe ich nach und nach besseres Loot bekommen und das alte wiederum zerlegt, um wieder andere Items daraus zu craften. In unregelmäßigen Abständen stolpert man dann auch über andere Verstecke, diverse Spieler und auch einigen Boss-Gegnern (denen man anfangs lieber besser aus dem Weg geht xD). Man kann im Survival alles finden & craften, was man auch im normalen Spiel zur Verfügung hat...von ner Pudelmütze, über Waffen-Mods, bis hin zum Virusfilter & diversen Fähigkeiten (Geschütz, Haftgranate, Heilstation, etc.). Alles was man dafür braucht sind entsprechende Baupläne (die man anscheinend automatisch nach einiger Zeit erhält...), sowie die entsprechenden Materialien. Während man nach entsprechender Ausrüstung sucht, ploppen immer wieder Meldungen, wie "Hunger", "Durst" oder "Infektion/Sepsis" auf, die man entsprechend hoch halten sollte, um möglichst lange am Leben zu bleiben. Gegen Hunger helfen Müsliriegel & Nahrungskonserven, gegen Durst Wasser oder Mineralwasser und gegen die Infektion/Sepsis Schmerzmittel und Medikamente. Letzteres lässt sich aber lediglich kurzzeitig stoppen und nicht vollständig heilen. Das heißt für euch, das ihr immer versucht, den ablaufenden Timer oben zu halten. Schmerzmittel verzögern den Timer um einige Minuten, Medikamente sogar um 10 Min. oder so. 

Bis ich herausgefunden habe, wie das ganze System funktioniert hatte ich leider nur noch ~ 25 Min. zu leben. Dies reichte letztlich aber aus, um mit einem gecrafteten Virusfilter die Darkzone zu betreten, dort die Virustatika am Unterschlupf (in meinem Fall eine Tiefgarage) zu finden, eine Leuchtpistole zu craften und mich langsam auf den Weg zur Abholzone zu begeben. Nach und nach verringerte sich die Zahl meiner Mitspieler bis ich zum Ende, von ursprünglichen 24 Spielern, der letzte Überlebende in der Dark Zone war. Klutten und mein anderer Kollege sind leider schon beim, bzw. kurz nach dem Betreten der Dark Zone an den Folgen ihrer Infektion gestorben (Rest in Pieces!! ). 

Als ich die Abholzone erreichte, habe ich mit der Leuchtpistole in den Himmel geschossen, um auf mich aufmerksam zu machen. Leider hat dies zu gut geklappt und ich wurde prompt von einem NPC-Boss angegriffen, den man auch auf jeden Fall töten muss, um überhaupt vom Hubschrauber gerettet werden zu können. Ich lieferte mir also eine heftige Schießerei mit dem Boss, der trotz meiner Werte (80.000 SPS, 120.000 Zähigkeit) jede Menge Treffer aus meiner lilanen LVOA-C aushielt und sich immer wieder heilte. Letzenendes habe ich ihn dann aber doch noch töten können und wurde entsprechend von einem Hubschrauber aus der Stadt geflogen. Bevor ich allerdings mein Scoreboard sehen konnte, flog ich mit einem MIKE-Fehler aus der Sitzung.  Nach dem Relog war ich dann bereits wieder im Terminal, hatte allerdings ~ 8 unterschiedliche Basis-, Ausrüstungs- und Überlebenskisten im Inventar, sowie einen Spielfortschritt von 43% in der Überlebens-Sektion. Die Punkte wurden also anscheinend gewertet. Hätte dennoch gerne mein Scoreboard eingesehen. Naja, shit happens!  

Alles in allem kann ich aber sagen, PVE-Survival macht einen heiden Spaß, ist allerdings auch sehr langatmig und bringt einem Loot-technisch für seinen regulären Char kaum was. Da könnte man die 2 Stunden sicherlich sinnvoller nutzen. Dennoch hat der Survival-Modus seine Daseinsberechtigung & sorgt für frischen Wind und neue Abwechslung in "The Division". Wie anfangs bereits erwähnt, ist der Survival-Modus aber eher was für Einzelspieler oder kleine Zweierteams, da man sich sonst doch gegenseitig zu viel Loot klaut. Anderfalls müsste man in einer 4-Spieler-Gruppe vor Betreten der Dark Zone alleine Looten gehen und dann gemeinsam die Dark Zone betreten. Zusammen rumlaufen & looten ist aber bei 4 Spielern definitiv schwachsinnig.  

*PS:* Ich denke ich werde am Wochenende nochmal eine PVE-Survival-Runde zocken, bzw. livestreamen und den Stream nach nachträglich hier posten. PVP-Survival werde ich aber wohl nicht anzocken, da ersteres bereits schwierig genug ist!


----------



## Klutten (24. November 2016)

Ein vernünftig abgestimmtes Zweier-Team ist sicher am sinnvollsten. Man kann sich gegenseitig unterstützen und findet durch das Vier-Augen-Prinzip sicher etwas mehr, als ein alleiniger Avatar. Das ist auch der einzige Negativpunkt an diesem Modus. Dadurch, dass man quasi permanent den Boden nach etwas absucht, verliert man etwas den Blick für die Umgebung und den restlichen Spielmodus. Spaß macht es trotzdem.


----------



## ancrion (24. November 2016)

Lohnt es sich, dass Spiel zu kaufen wenn man ein MMO mit Langzeit/Endlosmotivation sucht ?


----------



## LDNV (25. November 2016)

Möchte meinen das diese frage stark Geschmacksabhängig ist. 

Aber ich würde Division nicht als MMO bezeichnen als viel mehr COOP Shooter. 

Mit einem MMO hat es nicht viel gemein,  da ist Destiny wesentlich mehr MMO als Division. 

Vom Smarty gesendet. Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## D4rkResistance (25. November 2016)

LDNV schrieb:


> Aber ich würde Division nicht als MMO bezeichnen als viel mehr COOP Shooter.


Sehe ich nicht so! Ja, "The Division" ist definitiv auch ein Coop-Shooter, aber das Hauptaugenmerk liegt in dem Spiel im Grinden, bzw. dem Finden von immer besseren Items, als man derzeit besitzt. Daher hat TD schon sehr viel von einem MMO. Auf jeden Fall mehr, als von einem Coop-Shooter. Ich habe in TD jetzt über 200 Stunden (fühlte sich mehr an...) und auch wenn ich das Spiel die letzten Monate sehr lange pausiert habe, macht es inzwischen wieder super viel Spaß. Daher: Langzeitmotivation? Ich sach mal, TD ist ein Spiel, das immer mal wieder über einen längeren Zeitraum Spaß macht. Man zockt es 1-2 Monate, dann mal wieder 3 Monate nicht. So ist zumindest meine Ansicht. Da TD aber derzeit im Sale ist, sollte man sich das Spiel auf jeden Fall mal anschauen. Den Season Pass kann man sich erstmal sparen, wenn man nur einen Spieleinblick will. Sollte einem das Spiel zusagen, wäre der Season Pass natürlich empfehlenswert, alleine schon wegen der zusätzlichen Spielinhalte.


----------



## LDNV (25. November 2016)

Ich hab 300h.

Ich weiß ja nicht was du als mmo bezeichnest,  aber ich spiele nebenbei noch GW2,  Destiny,  habe TESO,  BDO gespielt. 

Und für mich ist Division definitiv kein mmo!  Warum? 

Weil man mit maximal 4 Mann in der Gruppe durch die Stadt zieht und keinerlei andere Spieler sieht. 

Weil ich auch sonst, abgesehen von Wartebereichen,  keine anderen Spieler sehe. 

Mit der einzigen Ausnahme der DZ was eher einem Free4All MP entspricht. 

Dazu,  ich kann nicht mal mit anderen Spielern Handeln,  es gibt kein Auktionshaus oder sonst der gleichen,  einfach nichts was ein halbwegs gutes mmo bietet. 

Division ist ein sehr gutes Spiel und ich habe meine Freude damit,  aber es bei Leibe kein mmo. 

Daher führte ich Destiny an. 
Da es vom Prinzip her ähnlich ist. 

Da sehe ich immerhin auch in der freien Welt andere Spieler wo man sich spontan mit anschließen kann etc.ohne gleich den pvp Aspekt im Nacken zu haben oder eine Spielersuche zu bemühen,  und somit schon mehr MMO ist als Division. 

Wenn ich irgendwann auch normale Leute durch meine Stadt ziehen sehe und sich daraus eine Dynamik entwickeln kann,  und ein Einsatztrupp für  Raids oder der gleichen aus mehr wie 4 Leuten bestehen kann,  dann gestehe ich Division vll.  Doch noch zumindest zum Teil zu ein MMO zu sein. 

Vom Smarty gesendet. Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## D4rkResistance (25. November 2016)

Ach übrigens: Es gibt heute "The Division" im Sale, falls noch wer Interesse an dem Spiel oder Season Pass hat:

*The Division Gold Edition:*
Tom Clancy's The Division Gold Edition [PC Code - Uplay]: Amazon.de: Games

*Season Pass:*
Tom Clancy's The Division - Season Pass [PC Code - Uplay]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Bu11et (27. November 2016)

Hat hier jemand das Problemm, dass man das Intro bei Survival nicht überspringen kann? Meine Vermutung ist, dass es an der G910 Tastatur liegt, da diese sich während Ladezeiten und Intros anscheinend kimplett abschaltet ? Da hilft nur noch der PS4 Kontroller .


----------



## wobix (27. November 2016)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand das Problemm, dass man das Intro bei Survival nicht überspringen kann? Meine Vermutung ist, dass es an der G910 Tastatur liegt, da diese sich während Ladezeiten und Intros anscheinend kimplett abschaltet ? Da hilft nur noch der PS4 Kontroller .



Meine G19 schaltet auch die Beleuchtung in den Ladezeiten aus, das liegt aber daran, dass in der G19 das Profil von TD geladen wurde, hab desswegen das Profil abgeschaltet. 
Lässt sich denn mit dem Controller das Intro überspringen?
Wird es denn angeboten? Oder ist es Absicht, damit nicht schon welche früher anfangen können?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LDNV (27. November 2016)

Man kommt eh nicht immer in eine komplett neue Runde. So zumindest mein Eindruck, vll. irre ich mich auch.
Jeder Spieler hat ca. 1 Stunde Zeit (etwas länger wenn man Medikamente benutzt) 

Überspringen kann man es wenn man an der Tastatur F gedrückt hält oder am Controller X (Xbox)


----------



## Todesklinge (16. Dezember 2016)

Das Spiel ist echt wunderschön gestaltet!
Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Macht das überhaupt Sinn wenn ich die Gold Edition (Spiel + Season Pass) kaufe, bzw. was genau bringen mir die zukünftigen DLCs die da im Season Pass enthalten sind?

Ist bei der Gold Version auch alles bisherige enthalten oder müsste ich dann noch was nachkaufen?
Laut Info wäre die Gold Edition 39,95€ oder so (mit dem 50% Bonus).

Aktuell bin ich schon Stufe 7, was ist überhaupt die maximale Stufe?


----------



## BlackPanter85 (16. Dezember 2016)

Lvl 30
Gear 256

Ohne SeasonPass hast du z.B. keinen Zugang zum Untergrund und einigem mehr. Dieses Wochenende ist es sowieso frei spielbar. Da kannst du gerne alles antesten und dann für dich entscheiden ob du dir den SeasonPass immer noch kaufen möchtest.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F


----------



## wobix (16. Dezember 2016)

Season Pass Inhalte sind dieses Wochenende nicht kostenlos enthalten, also die DLCs Untergrund und Überleben sowie das was Q1 2017 kommt: letztes Gefecht
In der Gold Edition ist der Season Pass enthalten, die wohl möglich 2. Season allerdings nicht, dafür wird es dann einen seperaten Season Pass geben.
Wirst aber vermutlich eh nicht soweit kommen, da die DLCs es erst ab Stufe 30 freigeschaltet werden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Todesklinge (17. Dezember 2016)

Dann gilt der Season Pass in dem Fall nur für 2016 und ab Januar kommt der Nächste Pass für 2017?

Laut der Beschreibung im Shop, beinhaltet der Pass alle bereits erschienen DLCs und gilt 1 Jahr mit allen DLCs die erscheinen.

Entweder ist das komisch formuliert oder es gilt alle alten DLCs + alle neuen DLCs für ein Jahr ab Kaufdatum?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Dezember 2016)

@Todesklinge
Es gab extra noch vor Release ein Video wo alle Inhalte des Season Pass aufgeführt werden. 

Tom Clancyâ€™s The Division - Year One Trailer | Ubisoft [DE] - YouTube


----------



## wobix (17. Dezember 2016)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Dann gilt der Season Pass in dem Fall nur für 2016 und ab Januar kommt der Nächste Pass für 2017?
> 
> Laut der Beschreibung im Shop, beinhaltet der Pass alle bereits erschienen DLCs und gilt 1 Jahr mit allen DLCs die erscheinen.
> 
> Entweder ist das komisch formuliert oder es gilt alle alten DLCs + alle neuen DLCs für ein Jahr ab Kaufdatum?



Dann würde ja jemand der jetzt den SP kauft mehr Inhalte bekommen, als jemand der direkt zu Release den SP gekauft hat, mit dem Jahr ist eher das Jahr nach Release des Spiels gemeint.
Somit kommt nicht ab Januar der nächste SP sondern ca. ab April, aber es wurde noch nichts offiziell bestätigt, dass es überhaupt eine 2. Season geben wird, es wurde eher angedeutet.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klutten (17. Dezember 2016)

Der Season-Pass beinhaltet alle DLCs *des ersten Jahres*, somit auch den Teil "letztes Gefecht", der Anfang 2017 erscheint.


----------



## wobix (17. Dezember 2016)

Klutten schrieb:


> Der Season-Pass beinhaltet alle DLCs *des ersten Jahres*, somit auch den Teil "letztes Gefecht", der Anfang 2017 erscheint.



Ganz genau [emoji106] 
So einfach hätte ich es mal ausdrücken sollen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Todesklinge (17. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die schnellen Infos!

Dann werde ich mir doch die Gold Version holen, für 45 Euro ein guter Preis.


Bei der ganzen düsteren Atmosphäre und den ganzen Leichensäcken kommt es mir so vor, als gäbe es schon Zombies... irgendwo tief im Untergrund.
Vielleicht kommt das ja bald, würde echt super zu dem Setting passen!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Dezember 2016)

Na hoffentlich nicht! -.-


----------



## BlackPanter85 (17. Dezember 2016)

Bei MMOGA gibt es das gerade für 20€

Gesendet von meinem SM-T815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Todesklinge (17. Dezember 2016)

Bei MMOGA kostet das Hauptspiel 19,99 €, der Season Pass 34,99 € = 54.98 €

Nei Ubisoft im Store kostet die Gold Edition 44,99 € 
+ Ein exklusives Ausrüstungsset der "Nationalgarde"
(Gold Edition beinhaltet Hauptspiel + Season Pass)

Also ist Ubisoft noch günstiger als die Key Seller


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Dezember 2016)

Noch dazu kriegt man mit 100 Ubisoft Club Punkten 20% Rabatt.


----------



## Todesklinge (17. Dezember 2016)

Ne stimmt nicht, da steht "wenn ein anderweitig und höherer Rabatt aktiv ist, zählt dieser".
Also zählt nur der 50% Bonus und nicht 50 + 20% ^^


Ich bräuchte eure Hilfe.

Ich möchte gerne The Division Gold Edition im Ubisoft Shop kaufen, jedoch kann ich keine Bezahlmöglichkeit angeben.
Nur eine Kreditkarte, die ich nicht besitze.

Laut Ubisoft kann man auch mit PayPal bezahlen.
Wenn ich das Spiel in den Einkaufswagen lege und zur Kasse gehen will ist dieses Feld ausgeraugt.
Dafür erhalte ich folgende Anzeige:

"
Im Einklang mit dem Deutschen Jugendschutzgesetz gilt für USK18 +-Titel Folgendes:

PC-digital: Titel stehen ausschließlich in der Zeit von 23:00 Uhr bis 06:00 Uhr zum Kauf zur Verfügung. Außerhalb dieser Zeiten können Sie diese Produkte Ihrem Warenkorb hinzufügen, aber sie können den Kauf erst im oben genannten Zeitraum vollständig abschließen.

PC DVD, PS4, Xbox One, Collectibles: Produkte stehen Kunden über 18 Jahre zeitlich unbegrenzt zur Verfügung. Standardmäßig ist die Versandart (xx) voreingestellt. Der Adressat muss die das Produkt enthaltende Warenlieferung persönlich entgegennehmen und per Identitätsdokument belegen, dass er über 18 Jahre alt ist.
"

Ich bin schon weit über 18 Jahre und habe das auch schon längst in meinem Konto angegeben (Geburtsdatum).
Das komische ist, das Spiel ist ab 18, ich darf es scheinbar nicht kaufen, aber die Testversion darf ich schon spielen!
Hää?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Dezember 2016)

@Todesklinge
Das war allgemein auf den Shop bezogen und nicht auf das Angebot. ^^

Du kannst das Spiel nur zwischen 23  und 6 Uhr kaufen. Dann geht´s!


----------



## uka (18. Dezember 2016)

Stream löst dieses lächerliche Problem mit den Uhrzeiten


----------



## Todesklinge (18. Dezember 2016)

Achso das ist normal?
Echt bekloppt, naja...

Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf den Zombie Modus warten


----------



## iltisjim (18. Dezember 2016)

Hi Leute

Habe beim Release mir das Spiel geholt und wollte nun dem Spiel nochmal ne Chance geben.
Wollte nun wissen was ich nach den ganzen Updates zu beachten habe.
Bleibt es bei den täglichen und regelmäßig die Operationen machen und mit Punkten alles kaufen oder wird auch was ordentliches gedropt?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. Dezember 2016)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Habe beim Release mir das Spiel geholt und wollte nun dem Spiel nochmal ne Chance geben.
> Wollte nun wissen was ich nach den ganzen Updates zu beachten habe.
> Bleibt es bei den täglichen und regelmäßig die Operationen machen und mit Punkten alles kaufen oder wird auch was ordentliches gedropt?


Steht doch alles dabei wenn du das Game gestartet hast. O.o
Alle update Details inkl Aufschlüsselung der Neuerungen für jede Update Version werden genaustens aufgelistet und erklärt.


----------



## LDNV (19. Dezember 2016)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Habe beim Release mir das Spiel geholt und wollte nun dem Spiel nochmal ne Chance geben.
> Wollte nun wissen was ich nach den ganzen Updates zu beachten habe.
> Bleibt es bei den täglichen und regelmäßig die Operationen machen und mit Punkten alles kaufen oder wird auch was ordentliches gedropt?


Es wird jetzt auch sehr oft gutes gedroppt und das nicht nur von Bossen wie zu Release. 

Vom Smarty gesendet. Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## JaniZz (23. Dezember 2016)

Hat jemand noch das Problem,  das in DX12 der vollbild Modus nicht funktioniert? 

Aber erst seit dem ich alle dlc freigeschaltet habe....

Vorher ging es?, '?


----------



## Klutten (23. Dezember 2016)

Seit zwei Tagen zickt das Spiel beim Start extrem rum, braucht oft fünf Versuche zum Connecten oder stürzt instant ab. DX12 lief vorher einwandfrei, nun aber nicht mehr. Da es keinen nennenswerten Unterschied gibt, habe ich es wieder deaktiviert. Seitdem startet das Spiel wieder ohne Probleme.


----------



## Bu11et (23. Dezember 2016)

Wer ist hier noch alles regelmäßig online? Wollte mal eine Truppe zusammenstellen und mich langsam richtung PvP wieder fit machen.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin etwa jeden zweiten Tag im Spiel wenn ich Zeit habe. Was PVP betrifft bin ich selbst nicht wirklich fit. Habe bos heute so la la die Abtrünigen mit meinem Schild niederhalten können [emoji12] 

Mein Nick ist DOA-StormCloude

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F


----------



## Todesklinge (25. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe da ein paar Fragen zu dem Spiel:

Meine Lieblingswaffe ist die M44 und diese gibt es als:
- Klassik
- Militärversion
- Sonderanfertigung
Usw.

Was genau bedeuten denn diese Bezeichnungen, kann ich mit der Militärvariante irgendwie schneller feuern als mit der Klassik oder so ähnlich?


Bezüglich dem kritischen Schaden und kritische Trefferchance.
Woran erkenne ich überhaupt ob ich einen kritischen Schaden gemacht habe und zählt ein Kopfschuss schon automatisch als kritischer Treffer?

Ich mache mit dem Gewehr fast nur Kopfschüsse und mir ist nicht ganz klar ob ich meine kritische trefferchance ausbauen soll oder lieder den kritischen Schaden.


----------



## DonCoco (25. Dezember 2016)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Ich habe da ein paar Fragen zu dem Spiel:
> 
> Meine Lieblingswaffe ist die M44 und diese gibt es als:
> - Klassik
> ...


Hi
Also bei mir ist die M44 Sonderanfertigung die beste Waffe von den 3. Es gibt aber jetzt schon besser Sniper als die M44. Kommt halt immer drauf an wie man die Waffen findet. 

Kritschaden ist unabhängig vom Körper. Sollte aber klar sein, daß ein krittreffer am Kopf mehr Schaden anrichtet wie auf dem Körper. 

Kritchance ist im Grundsatz immer höher zu bewerten wie Kritschaden. Ohne Kritchance kein Kritschaden. Hast du eine gewisse Kritchance drauf. Gehst du auf Kritschaden. 

Ich sag mal ab 30% Kritchance, kann man überlegen auf Kritschaden zu gehen.

Nicht nur die Waffenteile können Kritschaden und Kritchance haben, auch die Ausrüstungsgegenstände. 

Gesendet von meinem F5321 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iltisjim (25. Dezember 2016)

Hallo 

Ich habe mir gestern den season Pass gegönnt. 
Wollte nun den Servival Modus mal im pve Modus versuchen. 

Nun habe ich gelesen das das gear was man findet oder die boxen die man bekommt schlechter sind als im pvp.
Meine Frage ist nun lohnt es sich überhaupt es ohne pvp anzufangen oder ist das gear so schlecht das mann es gleich zerlegen kann?

Muss dazu sagen habe es wie gesagt noch garnicht probiert also Haut nicht gleich alle zu XD habe mir nur ein paar Tipps u.d Details angeschaut /gelesen.

Werde es wohl auch erst am Mittwoch testen können deshalb die Frage sonst würde ich einfach loslegen, habe leider nicht immer zeit zum zocken will deshalb gleich so viel wie möglich in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## Gripschi (25. Dezember 2016)

Gibt es eine gute Methode schnell zu lvlen?

Hab keine Lust zig Stunden zu brauchen  zu Freunden aufzuschließen.


----------



## DonCoco (25. Dezember 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Gibt es eine gute Methode schnell zu lvlen?
> 
> Hab keine Lust zig Stunden zu brauchen  zu Freunden aufzuschließen.


Deine Freunde joinen zu dir und ihr spielt zusammen die Story durch, du versteckst dich und deine Level 30 Freunde schießen alles tot. Im optimalen Fall solltest du in 2std Level 30 sein. Rechne aber lieber mit einer mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem F5321 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gripschi (25. Dezember 2016)

Hmh das klingt machbar. Danke dir.  

Auf 1-2 Std kommt es nicht an, nur das es fix gehst.


Danke nochmal


----------



## BlackPanter85 (25. Dezember 2016)

Ab morgen bin ich auch wieder am Start, meine Truppe eher weniger xD
Wenn du also noch nicht so weit bist melde dich einfach.


----------



## Todesklinge (25. Dezember 2016)

Worin genau ist der Unterschied zwischen den Waffen-Varianten?

Schade das es kein Scharfschützengewehr als Einzellader gibt, welche noch mehr Schaden macht.

Für mich macht die M44 am meisten Sinn, weil die meisten anderen zu wenig Schaden machen, sogar das M1A Dingsbumbs.
Ist zwar toll wenn man öfter feuern kann, aber mehr als ein Schuss Hintereinander auf den Feind ist schon sehr schwer, da man mit 2 Schuss schnell tot ist und dann bringt ein großes Magazin nix mehr.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (25. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe das M44 und die M700. Beide nehmen sich nicht viel in Sachen Dmg. Das M44 kommt auf etwa 137dmg und die M700 auf 135dmg. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F


----------



## LDNV (27. Dezember 2016)

Auf keinen Fall die Talente auf den Waffen vergessen... Tödlich /brutal /zerstörerisch auf einer guten m700 und ab geht's.  Freuen sich LVOA und M4 auch drüber  

Vom Smarty gesendet. Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## uka (27. Dezember 2016)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Worin genau ist der Unterschied zwischen den Waffen-Varianten?
> 
> Schade das es kein Scharfschützengewehr als Einzellader gibt, welche noch mehr Schaden macht.
> 
> ...



Je nach Variante der Waffe sind mitunter auch nicht alle Mod-Slots frei. Und soweit *ich* das während des Jahres beobachtet habe, gibt es pro Variante andere Minimum-Grundwerte.


----------



## Bu11et (27. Dezember 2016)

LDNV schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall die Talente auf den Waffen vergessen... Tödlich /brutal /zerstörerisch auf einer guten m700 und ab geht's.  Freuen sich LVOA und M4 auch drüber
> 
> Vom Smarty gesendet. Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.



Tödlich ist mitlerweile mit das schlechteste Talent, was man nutzen kann . Erst recht auf einer Sniper. Hab die M700 Carbon mit allen möglichen Varianten getestet. Selbst mit Boshaft (+10crit chance)und einen starken Impuls (138 Fertigkeitenstärke + 8% crit chance durch Leistungsmods) rentiert es sich nicht crit dmg zu stacken. Zerstörerisch macht beim Letzten Schuss kein Sinn mehr, wenn die Rüstung bereits weg ist, aber das ist vernachlässigbar. 

Was mir allerdings noch fehlt wäre ne gute Sniper mit Nachtragend und einem Lebensbalken zu probieren .


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Dezember 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Hmh das klingt machbar. Danke dir.
> 
> Auf 1-2 Std kommt es nicht an, nur das es fix gehst.
> 
> ...


Du spielst ein RPG Game, aber willst dafür nicht zu viel Zeit mit dem Leveln deines Charas investieren? 

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das hier kein CoD oder so ist? ^^

Würde mir persönlich z.B. gar kein Spaß machen, da einfach durch zu rushen, meine Leutz überwiegend im Alleingang mit mir im Schlepptau alles niederballern, Random Zeug mitnehme, nur um fix das max Level zu erreichen.

Noch dazu geht die Erfahrung die man mit der ZEIT sammelt ebenfalls flöten.
Wirst so jedenfalls, selbst mit dem max Level, mit deinen Freunden nicht mithalten können.


----------



## Todesklinge (28. Dezember 2016)

Das beste Talent meiner Meinung nach für die M44 ist das schnellere Nachladen (25%), da man damit eh nur 5 Schuss hat, ist das echt eine große Hilfe.

Bei mehr Präzision (glaube auch 25%) wüsste ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ob das für ein Scharfschützengewehr von nöten wäre, obwohl ich schon manchmal etwas seltsames bemerkt habe.
Bei Kopfschüssen die eigentlich laut der Animation daneben gegangen wären, habe mit dem Talent trotzdem den Kopf noch getroffen.

Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das ein Animationsfehler ist oder ob dieses Talent die feindliche Hitbox um den entsprechenden Wert erhöht und man auch deswegen noch trifft.

Aktuell bin ich noch rund Stufe 25, vielleicht kommen dann ja noch bessere Werte ab 30.
Das M44 Militärvariante welches ich derzeit noch habe ist Lila (besser als blau) und haut schon gut rein.
Auf dem habe ich das Talent wodurch 15% Rüstung ignoriert werden und leider nicht das schnellere Nachladen, was mir als nebentalent noch wichtig wäre.
Jedoch hatte ich das schnellere Nachladen auf anderen Versionen gehabt und da ist es genau richtig.

Die Gewehre mit 7 Schuss (+ Magazin) sind zwar auch nicht schlecht, nur verbraucht man da etwas mehr Muntion und man ist zulange dem Feindfeuer ausgesetzt (Einzelspieler).
Die mit 20 Schuss und noch mehr finde ich als totale Verschwendung, da kann ich gleich zum Sturmgewehr greifen.


----------



## Bu11et (28. Dezember 2016)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Das beste Talent meiner Meinung nach für die M44 ist das schnellere Nachladen (25%), da man damit eh nur 5 Schuss hat, ist das echt eine große Hilfe.
> 
> Bei mehr Präzision (glaube auch 25%) wüsste ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ob das für ein Scharfschützengewehr von nöten wäre, obwohl ich schon manchmal etwas seltsames bemerkt habe.
> Bei Kopfschüssen die eigentlich laut der Animation daneben gegangen wären, habe mit dem Talent trotzdem den Kopf noch getroffen.
> ...


 
Versteh ich das richtig du hast noch nicht mal lvl 30 erreicht und willst erzählen was am besten sei ?
Nichts für ungut, also nicht falsch verstehen aber du hast nicht mal die Spitze des Eisbergs erlebt. Weiß nicht ob du bereits Erfahrung mit anderen Farmspielen hast aber wenn du sagen wir mal 500+ Stunden aum Buckel hast und dir diesen Post noch  mal durchliest, würst du selber lachen .
Wie gesagt ist nicht böse gemeint. Ich kann dir nur empfehlen am Ball zu bleiben denn dich erwartet noch sooo vieles in dem Game.


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2016)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich noch rund Stufe 25, vielleicht kommen dann ja noch bessere Werte ab 30.
> Das M44 Militärvariante welches ich derzeit noch habe ist Lila (besser als blau) und haut schon gut rein.



 ...abwarten und Stunden sammeln. 

Ich habe einen Allround-Charakter und ab und an auch ein Scharfschützengewehr im Anschlag. Mit dem Schaden liege ich da knapp unter 600.000 SPS  und das ohne besonderes Set für nen Sniper ...was für dich noch massig Luft nach oben bedeuten dürfte.

Großartig wechseln ist aber nicht mein Ding. Ich spiele eine Kombi aus "Ruf der Wache"- und "Sürmer"-Set und damit am liebsten Sturmgewehre. Das ist im schnellen Gruppenspiel am effizientesten um Gegner abzubekommen. "Alphabridge" sammele ich zwar gerade, hab aber gerade keine Lust was Neues zu basteln.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. Dezember 2016)

Nach über 100 Stunden hatte ich z.B. erst das Skill System gerafft.  
Nach nu insgesamt 500+ Stunden hab ich zumindest ne wage Ahnung, was ich da überhaupt fabriziere.  ^^


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2016)

Das System ist schon sehr komplex und mir häufig zu komplizert. Die Eigenschaften und Talente in Einklang zu bringen kann schon sehr viel Zeit und Geld verschlingen. Dazu sollte man sich durchaus einige Videos ansehen, die das gewünschte Set darstellen. Mir ist das zu umständlich ...ich spiele lieber.


----------



## LDNV (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich frag gerne noch mal was an Alpha so besonders sein soll? Der 4te skill ist mmn.  Sinnfrei,  1. Kriegt man alle talente eh aktiviert wenn man vernünftig skillt und 2. Wieso sollte man 2 Sturmgewehre mit ziehen? 

Der mehr Waffen schaden durch skill 2 oder 3 hat man in anderer Form auf dem 3. Skill beim Pre auch. 

Also ist wirklich eine ernstgemeinte Frage da ich so oft Alpha Builds sehe und versuche das zu ergründen 

Bin aktuell immer noch mit einem 4er Pre,  crit chance/damage/Sturmgewehre Handschuhe und Weste vom Event Center unterwegs. 

Vom Smarty gesendet. Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2016)

Mit dem Alphabridge-Set kannst du statt 3 Talenten auf der Primärwaffe auch die 3 Talente der Sekundärwaffe nutzen (hoffentlich richtig ). Das ist schon mächtig.


----------



## LDNV (28. Dezember 2016)

Nur wenn sie der gleichen Kategorie sind (z. B.  Sturm Gewehre)  und dazu sagte ich ja bereits was. 

Hab auf allen meine Waffen alle talente aktiv,  ohne Alpha.  Darum ja. 

Vom Smarty gesendet. Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2016)

Du nutzt aber nur 3 Talente pro Waffe und nicht mit einer Waffe 6 Talente. Das ist schon ein Unterschied. Nicht umsonst ist das Alphabridge-Set aktuell das stärkste Set, welches man spielen kann. Muss man halt Spaß dran haben. Aber in Division findet jeder seine Kombination.


----------



## LDNV (28. Dezember 2016)

Achso! Ich dachte es geht darum das dann alle 3 talente jeweils aktiviert werden und nicht für jede Waffe alle 6 talente zählen. 

Das natürlich dann was anderes. 

Vom Smarty gesendet. Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## Bu11et (28. Dezember 2016)

LDNV schrieb:


> Achso! Ich dachte es geht darum das dann alle 3 talente jeweils aktiviert werden und nicht für jede Waffe alle 6 talente zählen.
> Vom Smarty gesendet. Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.



Dein erst ?

@Klutten: Deine zusammenstellung wiederspricht offensichtlich deinem Spielstill? Wenn du Sturmgewehre bevorzugst, dann kommst du um den 3er Predator nicht drum herrum. Mit 3er Striker einer der sträksten Kombinationen, die es zurzeit gibt . 
Den hohen SPS verdankst du vermutlicher einer halbautomatischen Sniper? Glaub mir daran sollte man sich nun wirklich nicht richten.
Ruf der Wache zu kombinieren ist mMn absolut unsinnig, da das Einzig sinvolle bei dem Set der 4er Bonus ist. Somit kannst du dein Team durch die Markierungen supporten und selber mehr Schaden verursachen. Ein Support DD finde ich persönlich sinnfrei. Muss aber sagen, dass ich es selbst mit der Urban MDR probiert habe (die Wumme ist echt einzigartig ). Ein Taktiker/Rückholer Support ist schon besser im Team aufgehoben. 
Die lächerlichen 10% Kopfschussschaden ist aus meiner Sicht ein Witz. Nur mal neben bei... ein 12xVesier oder eine Omega Schaldämpfer hat bis zu 19% Kopfschussschaden. 
Die Balance/Stats verteilung einiger Waffenmods halte ich ohnehin für fragwürdig . Jeder rennt mit den selben Aufsätzen, womit alle Waffen "gleich" aussehen, was mich wiederum am meisten derzeit stört.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. Dezember 2016)

Oo...ich lese hier, und woanders, immer von so krass hohen DMG Zahlen...spiel ich was anderes oder liegt's daran, dass ich versuche alle 3 Dingensbäume so aus zu bauen, dass meine Waffentalente auch funzen? (Bin auch ein Sturmgewehrzocker, ich mag meine kleine G36)

Egal, ja, man kann echt sehr viele, viele Stunden damit verbringen Waffen+Rüstungen zu farmen um minimal mehr DMG zu machen. Momentan spiel ich 3 Firecrest/3 Predätor (vorher hatte ich 4 Firecrest/2Stürmer - ich mag Flammenspiele..muhahaha).

Das normale Spiel macht mir momentan kaum Spaß, aber den Survival DLC find ich genial, macht tierisch Spaß mMn Mittlerweile hab ich es sogar geschafft einige Male, voll beladen, vom Heli abgeholt zu werden...die scheiß Urban hab ich aber immer noch nicht  die würde mich schon reizen 

Grüße


----------



## Mylo (29. Dezember 2016)

*Barretts kugelsichere Weste - Lexington Event Center*

Habe seit Wochen ziemlich oft Lexington Event Center gespielt um Barretts kugelsichere Weste zu bekommen. ERFOLGLOS. Dann kam ich auf die Idee mal ein reines Gelbes Set anzulegen. Und tada! Sofort die Weste bekommen.

Man sollte öfters die Waffen und Set Teile tauschen um andere zu bekommen. Hatte immer Banshee und Alpha an. Habe nie Set Teile von Alpha und Banshee bekommen obwohl ich sie ständig gesucht habe. Seit dem ich ein reines Gelbes Set trage bekomme ich fast nur noch Alpha und Banshee.

Werde mal eine MP anlegen. Mal schauen vielleicht bekomme ich dann endlich den Showstopper!


----------



## uka (29. Dezember 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> Mal schauen vielleicht bekomme ich dann endlich den Showstopper!


Renne seit erscheinen dafür darein, ohne Erfolg .


----------



## Todesklinge (29. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt da irgendwie so ein Set, wo man mit dem Schild auch eine Maschinenpistole verweden kann (anstatt der Pistole).
Wo finde ich das am ehesten?

Möchte bis Neujahr noch meine letzten 4 Level bis 30 machen.

Soll ich dann in den Untergrund oder doch lieber Dark Zone machen?


Eine wichtige Frage hätte ich da noch.
Wenn ich level 30 bin, kann ich irgendwie die Hauptstory oder die Nebenmissionen im regulären Spiel erneut auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad spielen?

Weil ich finde das echt schön da durch New York zu schländern und die Missionen zu machen, leider sind die ja bald alle aufgebraucht bis Stufe 30.
Wäre echt genial, ich würde dann sogar meine Basis und die Fähigkeiten dafür aufgeben, um dann alles noch mal auf Stufe 30 zu spielen


----------



## wobix (29. Dezember 2016)

Alle Hauptmissionen kannst du so oft spielen wie du willst, die Nebenmissionen nicht, die sind dann weg.
Ausser du joinst der Lobby von jemandem, der die noch nicht abgeschlossen hat.
Allerdings sind die Nebenmissionen auf die Stärke des Gebiets, somit macht es wenig Sinn mit lvl 30 nochmal die low lvl Gebiete abzuklappern, oder hat sich da in letzter Zeit etwas geändert?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bu11et (29. Dezember 2016)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> *Barretts kugelsichere Weste - Lexington Event Center*
> 
> Habe seit Wochen ziemlich oft Lexington Event Center gespielt um Barretts kugelsichere Weste zu bekommen. ERFOLGLOS. Dann kam ich auf die Idee mal ein reines Gelbes Set anzulegen. Und tada! Sofort die Weste bekommen.
> 
> ...



Nette Theorie. Kannst du aber sicherlich dir selbst beantworten, wie viel Warheit tatsächlich dahinter steckt. 
Nur mal am Rande... spiele seid Wochen die GoldenBuild (mein persönlicher geheimfavorit) und habe die Weste ein mal von Barret und zwei mal durch die Ksiten bekommen. 
Das Lootsystem legt sicherlich keinen Wert darauf, was man selber trägt. Jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht warum Massive diese Information der Comunity vorenthalten sollte. Es gibt Spieler, die solche Dinge längst statistisch gesehen belegt/wiederlegt hätten. 
Wie bei fast allen Grindgames bassiert das Lootsystem mMn auf Zuffal .


----------



## Klutten (29. Dezember 2016)

Bu11et schrieb:


> @Klutten: Deine zusammenstellung wiederspricht offensichtlich deinem Spielstill? Wenn du Sturmgewehre bevorzugst, dann kommst du um den 3er Predator nicht drum herrum. Mit 3er Striker einer der sträksten Kombinationen, die es zurzeit gibt .



Striker = Stürmer? Ich schau mir das mal an. 

Wie ich bereits sagte, lege ich Wert auf einen "starken" Allround-Char. Ich spiele lieber, als mich stundenlang mit den richtigen Kombinationen auseinanderzusetzen. Dabei muss meine Ausrüstung sowohl alleine, als auch im Team funktionieren. Teile im Spiel zu tauschen um im Team Vorteile zu haben, ist mir zu aufwendig - Incursions mal außen vor. Da geht es manchmal nicht anders. Mir fehlt da auch der Überblick. ^^


----------



## Caduzzz (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich bevorzuge auch Sturmgewehre...und hab gerade den 3er Bonus vom Predator. Ja, insgesamt mehr schaden, aber ehrlich gesagt vermisse ich den Stabilitätsbonus vom 2er Stürmerset. Das Mehr an Schaden verpufft gerade zu, da die Waffe zu schnell instabil wird. 
Habe das Gefühl mit mehr Stabi treffe ich halt besser und mehr, so dass das Weniger an Schaden wieder wett gemacht wird...

Naj, jeder wie er mag...Style ist ja auch wichtig, und mein Stürmer oder Firecrestrucksack passt besser zum Outfit als der Predator


----------



## LDNV (30. Dezember 2016)

3 Pre, 2 striker und die Weste xD

Vom Smarty gesendet,  Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## Bu11et (1. Januar 2017)

Wünsche allen Agenten ein freues neues Jahr und ein noch besseren Loot in 2017 .


----------



## BlackPanter85 (1. Januar 2017)

Guten Morgen und ein frohes neues Jahr

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F


----------



## LDNV (1. Januar 2017)

Danke schön,  euch auch ein frohes neues  

Vom Smarty gesendet,  Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## Bu11et (2. Januar 2017)

Kann hier jemand bestätigen, dass der Drop des Holsters von Generalversammlung tatsächlich gefixed wurde? Farme das Teil schon seid über einer Woche .


----------



## Mylo (3. Januar 2017)

Hier mal meine Builds. Bin ständig am verbessern und optimieren. Massiv muss unbedingt Ordner ins Loot System bringen! Damit man eigene Kombinationen sofort anlegen kann!

*Dark Zone PVP Build:*

2x AlphaBridge: 		                            +100% Gesundheitsregeneration	+5% Waffenschaden
4x Banshee: 	                                    +20% Dark Zone Währung 	+10% Schaden an Zielen außerhalb der Deckung


*PVE Build:*

3x Finale Maßnahme: 	               +25% Exotische Schadensminderung   +15% Schutz vor Elite
2x FrontLine:  		                      +15% Schutz vor Elite
Barretts Weste: 	                              Fertigkeitenstärke um 10% Schaden um 5%  Rüstung um 10%


*Sniper Build:*

3x Ruf der Wache: 		                  +30% Präzision			+10% Kopfschussschaden
3x Treue des Jägers: 		                  +20% Optimale Reichweite  	+10% Kopfschussschaden


*Angriff Build:*

3x Zeichen des Prädators: 	            +10% Nachladegeschwindigkeit	       +8% Schaden mit Sturmgewehren  +8% Schaden mit Maschinenpistolen
3x Stürmer: 	                                          +20% Stabilität			+10% Rüstungsschaden


*Support Build: *

4x Rückholer: 	                                    +50% Dauer von Verbrauchsgütern    +50% Hilfsposten-Einsatzdauer
                                                                         Verbrauchsgütern oder Spezialmunition kommt das ganze Team in dessen Genuss
2x Weg des Nomaden: 	                      +20% Gesundheit bei Tötung


----------



## iltisjim (3. Januar 2017)

Ich habe noch so meine Probleme mit den Set teilen. Habe das Gefühl von den Stats her das sie oft schlechter sind als die goldenen, denk aber habe wohl Pech bei den Attributen.


----------



## Bu11et (3. Januar 2017)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Ich habe noch so meine Probleme mit den Set teilen. Habe das Gefühl von den Stats her das sie oft schlechter sind als die goldenen, denk aber habe wohl Pech bei den Attributen.



Das hängt damit zusammen, dass highend Teile einfach öfter droppen und man dementsprechend schneller besser Werte findet. Einer der Vorteile der Golden-Build .
Bin mitlerweile fast überall 1260+ unterwegs und farme nur noch die named sachen ab.


----------



## labernet (4. Januar 2017)

So, da ich von nem Freund mal wieder dazu gebracht wurde, das Spiel anzufassen, bin ich mal wieder am zocken.

Das Problem ist nur, dass genau Dieser gar nicht die Zeit hat mit mir zu spielen. Gibts unter Euch ne Gruppe oder einige, die mit mir die neueren Incursions und bissl Underground zocken würden? Hab jetzt zumindest mein Gear und Waffen upgegradet und farme quasi nur die Dailies + Lexington Challenging, um mehr zu bekommen, aber würde gerne den Content ausprobieren, der released wurde nachdem ich aufhörte (war kurz nach dem Release von dem Falcon Lost Incursion).


----------



## iltisjim (4. Januar 2017)

Ich habe gerade das Problem das ich zwei Teile von "einsamen Held" habe, dabei soll doch der Bonus sein das ich 100% Magazin Kapazität bekomme.  So jetzt habe ich ein sturmgewehr, das g36, das mit einem " erweitertem Magazin " ausgestattet ist, das somit auf 61 Kugeln kommt pro Magazin.  Jetzt müsste doch mit dem Bonus das Magazin auch 122 Kugeln kommen oder? Bei mir tut sich garnichts also nichts erkennbares oder verstehe ich was falsch.


----------



## labernet (4. Januar 2017)

nein, der 2 set bonus vom einsamen Held macht nur den AmmoCount hoch, den du tragen kannst, nicht den du im Magazin hast.

nur extended Mag macht das hoch.


----------



## iltisjim (4. Januar 2017)

Ganz blöde frage weiß nicht was ammocount heißt. 

Meinste du die gesamte Munition also anstatt 1000 jetzt 2000? Steh Grad aufn Schlauch sorry?!


----------



## Bu11et (4. Januar 2017)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Ganz blöde frage weiß nicht was ammocount heißt.
> 
> Meinste du die gesamte Munition also anstatt 1000 jetzt 2000? Steh Grad aufn Schlauch sorry?!



Haha ein Sturmgewehr mit einer Kapazität jenseits von 100 Kugeln stell ich mir etwas OP vor  . 

Wie du bereits selber erkannt hast wird deine Tragebarkeit erweitert und nicht das Magazin der Waffe.


----------



## iltisjim (5. Januar 2017)

Und nach was ich habe beim dps mit dir dem g36c so auf 300000 ist das ein guter Wert oder eher schlecht habe leider garkeine Anhaltspunkte was jetzt ein sehr guter Wert ist und was ein schlechter und leben ist auf 250000.
Habe alle items auf 256 und versuche nun mal meine ersten Sets zu testen


----------



## DonCoco (5. Januar 2017)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Und nach was ich habe beim dps mit dir dem g36c so auf 300000 ist das ein guter Wert oder eher schlecht habe leider garkeine Anhaltspunkte was jetzt ein sehr guter Wert ist und was ein schlechter und leben ist auf 250000.
> Habe alle items auf 256 und versuche nun mal meine ersten Sets zu testen


Also beide Werte sind nur Anhaltspunkte. Man. Kann zb weniger dps haben und trotzdem mehr Schaden machen. 300k ist aber so erstmal gut. Nur deine Zähigkeit mit 250k ist richtig schlecht. Du hast bestimmt nicht drauf geachtet, das auf deiner Ausrüstung Rüstung drauf ist oder?


----------



## Gimmick (5. Januar 2017)

MatimaDE schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Builds. Bin ständig am verbessern und optimieren. Massiv muss unbedingt Ordner ins Loot System bringen! Damit man eigene Kombinationen sofort anlegen kann!
> 
> *Dark Zone PVP Build:*
> 
> ...



Ich spiele im PvE meistens mit 

2x Nomade
4x Stürmer

und 

Sturmgewehr: M4 Leichtversion - Brutal, Boshaft, Zerstörerisch
Shotgun: SASG12 - Brutal, Empfänglich, Zerstörerisch

Läuft sehr gut.


----------



## Bu11et (5. Januar 2017)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Und nach was ich habe beim dps mit dir dem g36c so auf 300000 ist das ein guter Wert oder eher schlecht habe leider garkeine Anhaltspunkte was jetzt ein sehr guter Wert ist und was ein schlechter und leben ist auf 250000.
> Habe alle items auf 256 und versuche nun mal meine ersten Sets zu testen



Nur mal neben bei: SPS Wert sagt nicht zwangsweise viel über deinen tatsächlichen Schaden aus. Bestimmte Waffentalente wie Boshaft (man critet halt öfter ja) puschen diesen stark ohne deine Schadenswerte tatsächlich zu erhöhen.
Wenn du einen ungefähren Richtwert haben möchtest, solltest du +-5000 Schusswaffen und +-7000Ausdauer anpeilen. Das sind die Werte mit den gefühlt 80% der Spieler unterwegs sind. Bassierend auf einen Schadensbuild. 
Rüstung sollte in jeden Slot gerollt sein (Weste, Knieschoner, Rucksack und Holster). Insgesammt solltest du 53%+ Rüstung erreichen. 
Letzt endlich kommt es aber darauf an welches Set/Build du spielen wirst.


----------



## LDNV (5. Januar 2017)

An dem 3er stürmer und 3er Pre hab ich echt ein Narren gefressen.  

Vom Smarty gesendet,  Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## Mylo (6. Januar 2017)

sagt mal kann es sein dass massive mit der Serverwartung gestern paar Sachen verbogt haben!? bin plötzlich mega schwach im spiel. sterbe sehr schnell und mache viel weniger schaden. dazu habe ich noch zufälligerweise ein Rucksack mit 200% von Schusswaffen und Ausdauer der Fertigkeitenstärke bekommen. merke null unterschied.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Januar 2017)

So, letztes Wochenende nach dem x-ten Survival Spiel meine Urban MDR bekommen. Die ganzen Kisten geöffnet und im Halbschlaf fast verkauft, da die Waffe nach dem kisten öffnen nicht gelb sondern weiß angezeigt wurde und ich mir dachte, dass das wieder der übliche Schrott ist

Aber jetzt, die Waffe tut schon arg weh mit meinem Firecrest 4er Bonus. Nur an den Einzelschuss bzw. an das Dauerklicken muss ich mich noch gewöhnen, fiese Waffe

War eh "mein" Wochenende..nach 470h (ojeoje...) meine ersten(!) beiden legendären Waffen, beide an einem Tag

was mich interessieren würde: wie viel Punkte macht ihr denn so im Survival im Schnitt(solo)?

Mein Rekord liegt bisher bei 9770 Punkten, aber meistens sind es so um die 6000-7000 Punkte...weil ich dann teils vom Hunter gefressen werde.Hab keien Ahnung, ist das viel oder wenig oder durchschnitt?
Hab letztes irgendwo gelesen, das ein "streamer" behauptete sein Rekord wären um die 27k Punkte..kann ich irgendwie schwer glauben..

Grüße


----------



## Klutten (12. Januar 2017)

Ich habe meine Punkte da nicht wirklich im Kopf, aber wenn man auf Risiko spielt, sind sicher hohe Punktzahlen möglich. Ich bin schon mal mit top Ausstattung (nachdem ich durch Zufall 2-3 tote Agenten abgefarmt bin) in die Darkzone und hatte noch über 40 Minuten Zeit und dazu alle Medikamente / Resourcen voll. Da bleibt einem geübten Spieler noch genügend Zeit um jede Menge Gegner zu erlegen, die alle gut Punkte bringen.

Bei meinem letzen Besuch lagen meine Heilmittel neben 5 goldenen und einem benannten Gegner. Der Gute hat natürlich nur einen einzigen Schuss gebraucht und ich hatte null Chance. Schön umsonst durch den Schnee gekämpft.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Januar 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bei meinem letzen Besuch lagen meine Heilmittel neben 5 goldenen und einem benannten Gegner. Der Gute hat natürlich nur einen einzigen Schuss gebraucht und ich hatte null Chance. Schön umsonst durch den Schnee gekämpft.



Ja, kenne ich...genau so, auf einer blöden Terrasse dort hoch kommen war haarig und die Virostatika standen direkt zwischen denen, da hab ich auch ganz schnell ins Gras gebissen  Ist manchmal wirklich komisch verteilt.
Schön *hust* ist auch immer, wenn man im Heli sitzt und dann..Ladekringel...Ladekringel..MIKE, jedes Mal der Schock ob das auch wirklich alles gezählt wird


----------



## Bu11et (14. Januar 2017)

Meine Soloruns haben sich bei 11000 - 13000 Punkten eingepedelt. Liegt aber daran, dass ich nach der sechsten Überlebenskiste direkt abhaue und keine Zeit mehr vergolde. 
Ich denke die 27000 sind im PvP Modus durchaus machbar.
Was den Mike Eror angeht find ichs langsam nicht mehr lustig. Bei mir kommt dieser bei 90% aller abgeschlossenen Survivalruns .


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (14. Januar 2017)

Hey Leute 

Hab das Game nach sehr langer Zeit mal wieder gestartet und konnte leider nicht weiter zocken.
Egal bei welcher Grafik Einstellung oder DX Auswahl, sobald ich die Maus schneller bewege ruckelt das Spiel, selbst wenn ich über 90fps habe ruckelt es sobald ich die Maus bewege. 

Hat jemand ein Rat für mich ?


----------



## Bu11et (15. Januar 2017)

KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Hab das Game nach sehr langer Zeit mal wieder gestartet und konnte leider nicht weiter zocken.
> Egal bei welcher Grafik Einstellung oder DX Auswahl, sobald ich die Maus schneller bewege ruckelt das Spiel, selbst wenn ich über 90fps habe ruckelt es sobald ich die Maus bewege.
> ...



Hattest du das Spiel komplett neuinstaliert oder war es schon drauf und du hasts nur geupdatet?
Evtl. Dateien überprüfen lassen?


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2017)

Eventuell läuft auch ein Programm im Hintergrund, was die CPU belastet. Ich würde zumindest mal so jedes kleine Helferlein abschalten, was man so zur Überwachung am Laufen hat.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (15. Januar 2017)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Hattest du das Spiel komplett neuinstaliert oder war es schon drauf und du hasts nur geupdatet?
> Evtl. Dateien überprüfen lassen?



ich hatte es drauf und wollte zocken da viel mir das auf und hatte alles probiert, hab dann komplett neu installiert was nicht geholfen hat  
im Hintergrund ist nichts


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2017)

Streunt hier eigentlich noch jemand gemütlich durch die Darkzone? Alleine macht das nicht so wirklich Spaß, da man des Öfteren nur als Kanonenfutter für größere Gruppen herhalten muss. Die letzte Gruppe hier aus dem Forum legt gerade eine ausgedehnte Pause ein.


----------



## LDNV (15. Januar 2017)

KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> ich hatte es drauf und wollte zocken da viel mir das auf und hatte alles probiert, hab dann komplett neu installiert was nicht geholfen hat
> im Hintergrund ist nichts


Hast du das Spiel im vollbild Modus? 
Im vollbild ist bei mir flüssig,  im Rahmenlosen Fenster hab ich auch immer Micro ruckler bei dem Game. 

Vom Smarty gesendet,  Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Januar 2017)

@ all, danke erstmal für eure Survivalerfahrungen/-punkte

@Klutten, nee Darkzone reizt mich überhaupt nicht, sry...aber wenn jemand mal Lust hat ein wöchentl. hochrangiges Ziel zu machen (oder wie auch immer die heißen), kann er mir gern mal 'ne PN schicken, hab da noch 80Tickets/Scheine/Schlüssel (?) für solche Sachen


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (15. Januar 2017)

LDNV schrieb:


> Hast du das Spiel im vollbild Modus?
> Im vollbild ist bei mir flüssig,  im Rahmenlosen Fenster hab ich auch immer Micro ruckler bei dem Game.
> 
> Vom Smarty gesendet,  Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.




Bei mir ist Vollbild 

habe Konstante 60FPS selbst wenn ich mit der Maus bewege brechen die FPS nicht ein das muss doch ein mausLAG sein oder ?


----------



## KaterTom (17. Januar 2017)

Ist es eigentlich sinnvoll, das Talent Boshaft- Rüstungsdurchdringung um 15% gesteigert- auf einer Sniper, mit der man sowieso meist auf den Kopf zielt,  zu haben? Wirkt bei den Gegnern mit Rüstung diese auch auf den Kopf, obwohl die Rüstung natürlich nur am Körper getragen wird? Ich habe nämlich dieselbe Sniper gerade nochmal bekommen, aber ohne Boshaft, dafür mit 164% Kopfschussschaden statt 154% wie die andere. Dafür hat die neue Sniper nur 110k Schaden pro Schuss, die alte hat 116k.
Ach und wo wir gerade bei Snipern sind, ich warte schon ewig auf die M700 carbon aber die will mir einfach nicht droppen!? Weiß da jemand was?
Ich spiele nur PvE und meist alleine.


----------



## Bu11et (18. Januar 2017)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich sinnvoll, das Talent Boshaft- Rüstungsdurchdringung um 15% gesteigert- auf einer Sniper, mit der man sowieso meist auf den Kopf zielt,  zu haben? Wirkt bei den Gegnern mit Rüstung diese auch auf den Kopf, obwohl die Rüstung natürlich nur am Körper getragen wird? Ich habe nämlich dieselbe Sniper gerade nochmal bekommen, aber ohne Boshaft, dafür mit 164% Kopfschussschaden statt 154% wie die andere. Dafür hat die neue Sniper nur 110k Schaden pro Schuss, die alte hat 116k.
> Ach und wo wir gerade bei Snipern sind, ich warte schon ewig auf die M700 carbon aber die will mir einfach nicht droppen!? Weiß da jemand was?
> Ich spiele nur PvE und meist alleine.



Zerstörerisch wirkt sich immer auf deine Schüsse aus, solange der Gegner über einen oder mehr Rüstungssegment verfügt. Egal ob du den Kopf oder den Fuss triffst. Boshaft halte ich nicht unbedingt für ein gutes Talent, da die Schussfrequenz bei einer Sniper zu niedrig ist und du somit nicht so oft kritische Treffer landest, wie mit vollautomatischen Waffen. Optimal wäre Brutal drauf zu haben. 
In erster Linie spielt der Kopfschussschaden eingroße Rolle.
Welche Talente sind noch dabei?


----------



## KaterTom (18. Januar 2017)

Ja, Boshaft war ein Irrtum. Das ist Zerstörerisch. Außerdem noch auf der alten M44: Ausdauernd und Fähig. Kann diese beiden auch nicht mehr umrollen, das habe ich schon gemacht, um Zerstörerisch zu bekommen.
Auf der neuen M44 habe ich Präzise, Erfahren(betrachte ich als nutzlos) und Nachtragend.


----------



## Todesklinge (18. Januar 2017)

Das Dead Eye 4er Set in Kombination mit dem 2er Nomaden Set ist super.
Bei jeder Tötung regeneriert man 18% 
Und jeder Treffer mit der Sniper ist automatisch kritisch (nur in der Visiransicht).


----------



## Mylo (19. Januar 2017)

wenn ich ein  12x oder 15x visir mit 18,5% kopschusstreffer an meine FAMAS oder M4 Light mache, bekomme ich dann die 18% so oder bekommt man sie wenn man auch visiert?


----------



## Klutten (19. Januar 2017)

Die Attribute gelten immer. Deswegen bemängeln viele ja auch die fast identische Optik aller Waffen. Da der Kopfschussshaden allgemein sehr beliebt ist, gibt es beim Visier häufig kaum eine Alternative und ebenso beim Schalldämpfer. Daher gibt es keine wirkliche Vielfalt, obwohl es zig verschiedene Visiere oder Schalldämpfer gibt - sie werden schlicht nicht genutzt.


----------



## Bu11et (20. Januar 2017)

Das 15x Vesier hat optimale Reichweite als high roll und nicht Kopfschussschaden .
Und nein man muss nicht damit hineinzoomen, damit der Schaden aktiv wird. Selbst wenn du aus der Hüfte schießt, bekommst du das volle Programm.

mMn absolut aus dem Ruder gelaufen, ka was die sich eigentlich dabei gedacht haben. SIe hätten die beiden Vesiere nur für Sniper zugänglich machen sollen. Das wäre ja wohl nicht all zu schwer gewessen, da dies bereits mit anderen Waffenmods der Fall ist.


----------



## KaterTom (25. Januar 2017)

Hat jemand schon das Update 1.6 auf dem PTS erhalten? Laut MyDivision.net sollte das PTS Update 1.6 am 24.1. ausgerollt werden, bei mir kam aber noch nichts an!?

P.S. Hat sich erledigt, das Update wird erst beim Spielstart heruntergeladen.


----------



## Bu11et (28. Januar 2017)

Der PvP Modus macht echt Laune .


----------



## Farning (31. Januar 2017)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären warum die ausgewählte Waffe besser sein soll als die Angelegte? Level geringer, Schaden geringer, SPS geringer, aber dennoch in der Gesamtwertung 1016 besser?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (31. Januar 2017)

Naja 20 statt 10 Schuss, Präzision und Nachladezeit sind besser und dann müssten wie auch noch die Attribute sehen. Denke die wird bessere haben und event. auch deswegen höher eingestuft sein. 

Ansonsten leg dich mal nicht allzu doll an diesen Wert fest. Wichtig ist am Ende des Tages vor allem die Schusswaffen Stärke. Natürlich neben Gesamtschaden, Schuss pro Minute, kritische Trefferchance/schaden und Kopfschussschaden und da haste noch ein bissel was vor dir. 

Auch natürlich deine Ausrüstungsgegenstände und die dazugehörigen Mods beachten.


----------



## Todesklinge (31. Januar 2017)

Schaden pro Sekunde sind fast unwichtig.

Meine Pumpgun macht zwar nur 138k basis Schaden, trotzdem haut die richtig gut rein.
Sturmgewehr oder anderes ist schon nur, nur muss man da überlegen ob man überhaupt so viel Zeit zum feuern hat.

Bis du deine 20 Schuss mit dem Scarl H gemacht hast, werden die Gegner dich schon gut getroffen haben. Gtundsätzlich, je weniger Munition eine Waffe hat, um so besser.
Wenn die Waffe noch ein Magazin Slot hat und wenig schuss = perfekt.

So habe ich meine starke M700 auf ca. 14 Schuss Magazin gebracht + 25% schneller nachladen und das für richtig gut Schaden, jeder Schuss ein kritischer Treffer dank DeadEye Set.


----------



## KaterTom (31. Januar 2017)

Mit [+1016] ist der zusätzliche SPS gemeint, den du durch die Mods auf der Waffe generiert hast. Das ist kein Vergleichswert zur anderen Waffe. Ansonsten stimme ich meinen Vorpostern zu, SPS kannst du vernachlässigen. Hoher Grundschaden (SCH), Kopfschussschaden und natürlich die Talente auf der Waffe sind wichtiger als SPS. Die M1A ist also eindeutig die bessere Waffe.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (31. Januar 2017)

@farning
Hmm ja gern geschehen... 
Hab mir deinen theoretischen like im Kopf abgespeichert. 

Edit: Yes! Danke! ^^


----------



## Bu11et (1. Februar 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Gtundsätzlich, je weniger Munition eine Waffe hat, um so besser.



Entweder hast du dich falsch ausgedruckt oder ich hab noch nie so ein blödsinn hier über Division gelessen .

In erster Linie skalliert/harmoniert der Bassisschaden jeder Waffe mit der Schussfrequenz und der MAGAZINGRÖßE (bezogen auf die Frage von Farning). Deine Behauptung ist somit absolut falsch. 
Was du vermutlich versuchst zu sagen, dass je geringer die Magazinkapazität, desto höher fällt meist der Bassisschaden einer Waffe aus und desto geringe ist meist ihre Schussfrequenz. Das trifft schon eher auf Division zu.
Hinzu kommt die reduzierung der Nachladezeit bzw. man kann grundsätzlich länger schießen, bevor man nachladen muss. Hinzu kommen noch Waffenmods (eigentlich nur der Handstop Griff), die die Nachladezeit verkürzen.
Fals es noch keiner aufgefallen ist sind diese beiden Slots, die die SPS am stärksten puschen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. Februar 2017)

Hab mich auch schon gewundert, was er da genau schreibt und damit überhaupt meint. ^^
Ich z.B. achte schon darauf, wieviel Schuss ich da pro Minute raus feuern kann und versuch daher auch die Magazingröße nach oben hin zu moden.


----------



## Todesklinge (2. Februar 2017)

Je geringer die Magazinkapazität ist gemeint... hoppla 
Ein Scharfschützengewehr mit 20 Schuss im Magazin ist mehrfach schlechter als eines mit 10.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Februar 2017)

Ich liebe die Sturmgewehre & diese haben bei mir bzw. meiner Spielweise auch Priorität. Ich hab das Game bisher knapp über 120 Stunden gedaddelt, aber was geileres als eine FAMAS habe ich bisher noch nicht entdeckt.
Weder eine G36C, Liberator, M4, MK16 können dem fixen Bleispucker (FAMAS) Paroli bieten und auch das Handling ist mMn unerreicht. Gibt es da vielleicht noch einen besseren Bleispucker? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bu11et (2. Februar 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Je geringer die Magazinkapazität ist gemeint... hoppla
> Ein Scharfschützengewehr mit 20 Schuss im Magazin ist mehrfach schlechter als eines mit 10.



Du hast es immer noch nicht begriffen.
Wenn man von reinem SPS Wert ausgeht, ist gerade eine höhere Magazinkapazität von Vorteil. Ist ja auch logisch, weil du bei 20 Schuss seltener nachladen musst, als wenn du nur 10 hast. Somit machst du mehr *Schaden über Zeit* .
Ich vermutte du redest von den reinen Bassisschaden der einzelner  Waffen. Die Boltsniper (M44, M700, SRS) haben stehts eine deutlich höhere Schlagkraft, als die Semiautomatikmodelle (Scar-H, Socom MK20 und wie die nicht alle heißen XD).
Insofern ist deine Aussage richtig. Aber höherer Bassisschaden ist nicht gleich immer besser. Wie gesagt wenn man von reinem SPS Wert ausgeht! Deshalb haben auch alle Semiautomatik Sniper einen so hoher SPS Wert. Da kommt keine Waffe aus dem SPiel ran. Mit den richtigen Mods und ca. 6000 Schusswaffen kannst du damit SPS Werte jenseits von 500K erreichen. Dies z.B. machen immer wieder irgendwelche Blender und posten ihre Wert im Internet (Facebook etc.) um damit anzugeben ohne zu merken, dass die sich eigentlich selbst zur Lachnummer machen .

@SuddenDeeathStgt:
Wenn ich dir paar Tipps geben darf...deine Waffenmods entprechen nur bedingt deiner Waffengattung. Bei Sturmgewehren solltest du stehts auf Stabilitätswerte setzen. Präzision macht eher bei SMG`s mehr Sinn, da diese eine deutlich höhere Streueng haben.
Was die Famas (Bullfrog) angeht hast von offiziellen Werten her nicht grad die beste Wumme ausgewählt . Abgesehen von der hösten Feuerratte unter den Sturmgewehren hat sie nichts zu bieten. Das Handling ist eigentlich eine Katastrophe, was bei 900 RPM kein Wunder ist. Und der Bassisschaden ist ebenfals der schlechteste von alllen. Über 90% der Spieler laufen derzeit mit einer M4 Light Version.
ABER das ist ja alles nur Theorie. Was einem am meisten liegt muss natürlich jeder für sich selbst herrausfinden.


----------



## Todesklinge (2. Februar 2017)

Bu11et, du solltest auch schon etwas mitdenken wenn ich so etwas schreibe 

SPS ist total unwichtig in dem Spiel, es sei denn man spielt auf dem niedrigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad.
Bei Herausfordern kann man rund 5 Schuss abgeben, bis man in etwa zur hälfte tot ist.

In Videospielen gilt die Faustformel, was langsamer ist, ist auch stärker, schon alleine vom balancing her.
Die Ausnahme wäre bei extrem schnellen sachen, aber das ist kaum realistisch.


Letztendlich entscheidet die Magazingröße über den Basis Schadenswert oder umgekehrt, es kommt auf das gleiche Hinaus.
Wenn du das nicht verstanden hast, dann mach doch den Vergleich im Spiel.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. Februar 2017)

@Todesklinge
Ich glaub du hast ihn nicht verstanden.
Du spielst auf Zeit an. Sprich die Gegner kommen näher und näher und dann ist sense bzw schaut mal zu lang aus der Deckung ist meist genauso fix Ende. 

Doch gerade dann sind doch Schuss pro Minute und die Anzahl der Munition vor Nachladen besonders wichtig!

Der hinzugefügte Schaden bleibt dabei in der REGEL der Selbe, nur das man in der selben Zeit mehr Treffer einheimsen kann.

Bei deinem Gear mag zwar jeder Treffer mit der Sniper gleich ein kritischer Treffer sein, doch diesen Luxus bekommt beispielsweise ein Sturmgewehr nicht.
Heißt mehr Schuss gleich mehr Treffer, gleich mehrere kritische Treffer, gleich mehr Schaden in der selben Zeit. 

Nicht jeder nutzt das DeadEye Gear Setup. ^^


----------



## Todesklinge (2. Februar 2017)

Darum geht es doch nicht ^^

Man hat halt kaum die Zeit auch so viel Schuss in seinem Magazin zu verballern.
Die Feinde treffen ja auch ganz gut.

Es ging ja um den Vergleich zwischen dem Scarl H (20) Scharfschützengewehr und einem anderen mit nur 10 Basis Magazinkapazität und da ist das letztere sinnvoller.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. Februar 2017)

Sehe ich ehrlich gesagt schon etwas anders. Aber vielleicht ist das auch einfach ne Glaubensfrage. Hauptsache es läuft bei einem.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Februar 2017)

@Bu11et
Ich bin für Tipps immer aufgeschlossen & dankbar. 
Meine Stabilitätswerte für die FAMAS finde ich pers. "bombe" & das Ding liegt auch dermaßen ruhig in der Hand. Natürlich auch bei ausgiebige, lange Feuerstöße.
Ich hab es ja auch schon mit der G36C, Liberator, M4(Leichtversion), MK16 etc. ausgiebig probiert bzw. gedaddelt, aber unterm Strich gefällt mir pers die FAMAS mit Abstand am besten, plus auch noch das Handling.^^



> ABER das ist ja alles nur Theorie. Was einem am meisten liegt muss natürlich jeder für sich selbst herrausfinden.


Sign ...!


----------



## Bu11et (2. Februar 2017)

Ich gebs auf .


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (3. Februar 2017)

Was willst Du "aufgeben" ...?
Du hast mir doch bereits deine Tipps genannt, folglich brauchst Du dich dann auch nicht wiederholen und daher nehme ich Dir "den Druck" ....


----------



## Bu11et (3. Februar 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Was willst Du "aufgeben" ...?
> Du hast mir doch bereits deine Tipps genannt, folglich brauchst Du dich dann auch nicht wiederholen und daher nehme ich Dir "den Druck" ....



Ach quatsch das war garnicht auf dich bezogen. Ich helfe gern wo ich kann. Nur manchen kann mans nicht klar macht was nun mal Fakt ist. Es sei den der jenige hat mysteriöser weise eine andere Version des Spiels.


----------



## Mylo (8. Februar 2017)

ich verstehe dieses spiel einfach nicht.

habe jetzt 2 Monate meine Sets zusammengestellt. alles auf rüstung mit mods. kopfschusschaden kritschaden. alles rauf. rüstungsschaden rauf usw. gehe ich einmal in die dark zone ins pvp 3 schüße und weg bin ich. schaffe nicht mal leben zu nehmen. meine ganzen ausrüstungen sind beim absoluten maximum. mehr geht einfach nicht! alle waffen haben die besten talente!

gestern dark zone zu viert:
kommt EIN Gegner wirklich nur EIN Gegner und macht uns alle vier platt. wir schießen wie die bekloppten auf sein kopf mit statuseffekten und er muss nicht mal leben auffüllen. 

ich habe so langsam das gefühl das entweder jeder zweite irgendwelche unauffällige cheats verwendet oder man einfach keine talente nutzt und es ein bug bei jedem zweite account ist.

ich habe 5 verschiedene sets. jedes für sich spezialisiert. RST ist bei allen beim maximum! bestes beispiel alpha und mein sniper set (3x wache, 3x jäger

mit alpha habe ich etwa 136% kopf. schaden. wenn ich mit der sniper schieße dann 600-700k. bei meinem sniper set habe ich 238% kop. schaden. mit der sniper nur 400k. wo ist da der sinn? 

dieses spiel ist einfach nur frust und macht so überhaupt kein spaß. mir geht es nicht darum der king zu sein um alle nieder zu machen, aber will wenigsten auf augenhöhe sein. so ist das doch echt zum kotzen!


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. Februar 2017)

> ...gestern dark zone zu viert: kommt EIN Gegner wirklich nur EIN Gegner


Da ist man eigentlich ne Macht, also 4 M8s & ich hab so etwas noch nicht erlebt. Ich hab zwar erst einen DZ-Rang von Lvl. 40, aber solch eine Erfahrung würde bei mir müffeln ...


----------



## Bu11et (9. Februar 2017)

Wenn man nicht entprechende Spielkenntnisse aufweißt, ist es umso einfacher alles und jeden als cheater zu bezeichnen hmm ?
Für mich klingt das so, als würden die meisten hier sich nur auf reine Zahlenwerte verlassen, ohne die ganzen Synergien der einzelnen Items in betracht zu ziehen.

Beispiel gefällig?
"Standard" Charackter: 350K SPS, 450K Zähigkeit, +-120 Fertigkeitenstärke...
Aktivierst Medikit bei niedrgen Lebenspunkten -->40% Schadensredutzierung (das richtige Talent ist Vorraussetzung) + Boostershot 20% Schadensredutzierung + Kill in Bewegung 30% Schadensreduzierung + 10% Rüstung durch die Bulletproof Weste... tada schon hast du ein Zähigkeitswert jenseits von 1,5KK und kannst eine 4er Gruppe trollen, bis die Buffs nach und nach abklinken. 
DAS setzt allerdings einiges an Skill vorraus. Nur die wenigsten Spieler sind in der Lage ihr Gear optimal einzusetzen.
Übrigens wird das alles mit 1.6 deutlich entschärft. Ich finde die aktuelle Time to Kill Balance auf dem PTS sehr angenehm.


----------



## Lamacra (17. März 2017)

Gudde,

mal ne Frage, ich überlege bei The Divison einzusteigen.
Das es mir Spaß macht, weiß ich schon von der Beta, aber hatte damals zwecks Prüfungen und Abschlussarbeit einfach keinen Kopf dafür 
Die Sache ist nur die , das ich wenn überhaupt ca. 5 std die Woche Zeit hätte für The Divison, lohnt es sich dann überhaupt damit anzufangen, oder müsste man schon mehr Zeit investieren um The Division richtig zocken zu könnne? so mit Dark Zone und allem drum herum?

Gruß Lamacra


----------



## Klutten (17. März 2017)

Wenn dir das Szenario und die Spielmodie Spaß bringen (mir auf jeden Fall immernoch ), dann würde ich auch damit anfangen. Ich spiele an manchem Abend auch nur mal ne schnelle Stunde. Zeitlich bleibt dir ja alles offen, es dauert halt nur etwas länger, bis du deine gewünschte Ausrüstung zusammen hast. Um die eingesetzte Zeit sinnvoll zu nutzen empfiehlt es sich Videos anzusehen, wie man gewisse Builds nachbaut und auf welche Eigenschaften man setzen muss. 

Seit man in der Darkzone nichts mehr verlieren kann, ist es selbst als Einzelkämpfer ein netter Zeitvertreib. Glücklicherweise trifft man deutlich mehr freundliche als feindliche Spieler.

Der Season-Pass lohnt sich, um den größtmöglichen Umfang zu haben.


----------



## Lamacra (20. März 2017)

Okay Super danke dir
Habe 1-2 Kumpels die es noch ab und zu zocken, wird von daher ganz witzig dneke ich 
Man verleirt nix mehr in der Dark Zone?..Okay, das ist krass..ich mein nicht schlecht..aber in der Beta war das doch manchmal ein Spaß Abtrünnige doer so zu jagen und deren Loot anschleißend einzzusacken ;-P


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2017)

Abtrünnige kannst du auch weiterhin jagen und deren Loot einsammeln. Der Vorteil ist eben, dass man als Solo-Spieler jetzt viel entspannter durch die Darkzone streifen kann, da man weder Erfahrungspunkte, Geld, noch einen Darkzone-Schlüssel verliert, sofern man von einem anderen Spieler getötet wird. Das konnt vorher schon ziemlich frustrierend sein, wenn man alle Nase lang einer 4er-Gruppe begegnet ist und dengegenüber eine Lebenserwartung von unter einer Sekunde hatte.


----------



## Lamacra (21. März 2017)

Ahhh danke dir für die Aufklärung


----------



## zwergimpc (6. September 2017)

mittlerweile bekommt man das ganze ziemlich günstig. wie schaut's eigentlich mit dem reinen “singleplayer“ part aus? hatte mit freunden einer der frühen openbetas gezockt, dort waren die  reinen npc Missionen vom Ablauf nahezu gleich. hat sich dort durch die Erhöhung des Content  irgendetwas geändert? wollte the division nur als nebenspiel betreiben, also keine darkzone und nur entspannt für mich alleine das Szenario durchspielen ohne mich mit sets o.ä  zu beschäftigen. würde mir ggf auch die Gold version erwerben


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. September 2017)

zwergimpc schrieb:


> mittlerweile bekommt man das ganze ziemlich günstig. wie schaut's eigentlich mit dem reinen “singleplayer“ part aus? hatte mit freunden einer der frühen openbetas gezockt, dort waren die  reinen npc Missionen vom Ablauf nahezu gleich. hat sich dort durch die Erhöhung des Content  irgendetwas geändert? wollte the division nur als nebenspiel betreiben, also keine darkzone und nur entspannt für mich alleine das Szenario durchspielen ohne mich mit sets o.ä  zu beschäftigen. würde mir ggf auch die Gold version erwerben


Dann wird das Spiel nix für dich sein.
Du darfst nicht vergessen, es ist kein shooter, sondern ein rpg mmo.
Du musst dich schon mit den Sets und der Mechanik  auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Klutten (6. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Du musst dich schon mit den Sets und der Mechanik  auseinandersetzen.



Jein. Im Grunde genommen hast du natürlich Recht, aber man kann auch schauen was einem vom Set her Spaß macht und dann eines nachbauen. Youtube-Videos gibt es reichlich (z.B. Lathan-Gameplay) und dann kann man auch entspannt ab Level 30 durch die offenen Gebiete streunen. Gerade nach dem aktuellen Update gibt es wieder massig neue Dinge, die man in Angriff nehmen kann. Zudem klingt das kommende Update 1.8 mit neuen Spielmodis wirklich spannend. Ebenso sind die Events sehr lustig, die noch ausstehen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. September 2017)

Klutten schrieb:


> Jein. Im Grunde genommen hast du natürlich Recht, aber man kann auch schauen was einem vom Set her Spaß macht und dann eines nachbauen. Youtube-Videos gibt es reichlich (z.B. Lathan-Gameplay) und dann kann man auch entspannt ab Level 30 durch die offenen Gebiete streunen. Gerade nach dem aktuellen Update gibt es wieder massig neue Dinge, die man in Angriff nehmen kann. Zudem klingt das kommende Update 1.8 mit neuen Spielmodis wirklich spannend. Ebenso sind die Events sehr lustig, die noch ausstehen.



Wäre aber der Sinn des Gameplays dahin. Ansonsten könnte man das in der Form so wirklich in jedem RGP Online Rollenspiel machen. 
Ich bin persönlich der Meinung, dass er auch wissen sollte, was man warum wie gerade macht.^^

Wer einfach nur rumballern möchte, dem sollte wirklich ein anderes Spiel empfohlen werden.


----------



## SchlimmFinger (11. September 2017)

Ich ballere gerne rum 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Oe66bbhKqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87CyAJAlnDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## barmitzwa (15. Oktober 2017)

falscher thread sry


----------



## Aemkeisdna (22. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe das Problem das in Game der obere Rand ganz sporadisch grüne und rote Flecken hat wie Nebel Fehler. Hab auch schon einiges getestet aber es kommt immer wieder. Hat jemand das selbe Erlebnis? Taucht wie gesagt sporadisch auf.

Graka kann es nicht sein da es nur in Division ist.


----------



## Mylo (2. November 2017)

Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem das in Game der obere Rand ganz sporadisch grüne und rote Flecken hat wie Nebel Fehler. Hab auch schon einiges getestet aber es kommt immer wieder. Hat jemand das selbe Erlebnis? Taucht wie gesagt sporadisch auf.
> 
> Graka kann es nicht sein da es nur in Division ist.



Das ist ja ganz komisch. Versuch mal die Datei im Ubisoft Launcher zu reparieren (Überprüfen). Mit rechts klick auf das Spiel müsste das gehen. Ansonsten mach mal Sync an und mal aus. Ob sich da was ändert.


----------



## Daschar (28. November 2017)

Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem das in Game der obere Rand ganz sporadisch grüne und rote Flecken hat wie Nebel Fehler. Hab auch schon einiges getestet aber es kommt immer wieder. Hat jemand das selbe Erlebnis? Taucht wie gesagt sporadisch auf.
> 
> Graka kann es nicht sein da es nur in Division ist.



Das ist die DX12 implementierung in dem Spiel. Einfach austellen und es sollte weg sein.


----------



## Homerclon (9. Dezember 2017)

Ich nutze das Free Weekend um mir The Division mal anzuschauen, aber ich hab da ein kleines Problem:
Die Videos, begonnen beim Intro aber bspw. auch [URL="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQSusoa4ReU"]diese Virus-Reports[/URL], sind komplett ohne Ton. Nur durch die aktivierten Untertitel erfahre ich überhaupt was da gesagt werden sollte.

Kennt das jemand und hat eine Lösung gefunden? Mit Google finde ich immer wieder die zwei gleichen Tipps, die beide nichts nützen, die sich scheinbar aber auf ein anderes Problem beziehen.
1. Die Soundqualität auf 16Bit und 44,1 kHz reduzieren.
2. Nur ein Wiedergabegerät aktiv haben (also bspw. einen evtl. ebenfalls angeschlossenen TV trennen).

UPlay hab ich schon die Daten auf Fehler überprüfen lassen.


EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, plötzlich gehts. Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Dezember 2017)

Den Season Pass gibt es aktuell für 15,99€ im Uplay Store.
Zu dem Preis habe ich ihn mir jetzt auch mal gegönnt


----------



## AltissimaRatio (27. Januar 2018)

hier mal ein paar PS4 Pro Screenshots in 4k . Da ich jetzt ne 4k Glotze hab und Division mit 1.6 nicht nur das HUD sondern alles in 4k gerendert wird wollt ich mir es nochmal anschauen nachdem Ichs vor nem Jahr gekauft hatte. Laut nxgamer ist es wohl natives 4k da keinerleih Anzeichen für checkerboard Rendering zu sehen sind. Hier am Rechner hab ich nur einen 1080p Monitor so das ich hier nichts darüber sagen kanm.  Auf der Glotze siehts klasse aus. 
Kann mal jemand mit nem 4k Monitor die Screens beäugeln und sagen ob es natives 4k ist oder nicht und falls nicht wie weit davon entfernt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



arg die anderen Screens hier waren noch auf 1080p Modus aufgenommen worden, diese sind aber nun 4k..


----------



## uka (5. Februar 2019)

Nur um es einmal gesagt zu haben: 
Auch Gruppen/Spieler für Division 2 können gerne unseren TS gse.space (Link auch im Eingangspost) nutzen um sich zu verständigen. Es ist auch möglich, einfache Channel mit Passwortschutz zu erstellen, wenn man mit seiner angestammten Gruppe spielen möchte und des Discord‘s überdrüssig ist. 

Man sieht sich dann spätestens im März im Spiel .


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Februar 2019)

Habs auch schon reserviert, war bei der RX580 dabei und freu mich schon mega .


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Februar 2019)

Habe jetzt mal ein paar Stunden in die Private Beta schnuppern dürfen, weiß nicht genau ob ich einer NDA unterliege, kanns mir aber fast nicht vorstellen da es ja auch gestreamt wird. Alles in allem fühlt es sich jetzt schon sehr gut an, auch die Mechanik mit der Rüstung statt einem Schild, der sich im Kampf nicht regeneriert (auch bei Feinden nicht) gibt ein viel besseres Gefühl. Performance ist jetzt schon sehr ordentlich, mit DX12 (nicht einmal abgestürzt) habe ich mit fast maximalen Einstellungen im mittel immer zwischen 40-80+ Fps gehabt, je nach Situation, Wetterlage und Co. aber es war immer spielbar. Fürs PvP werde ich natürlich niedrigere Settings fahren, für eine RX580 trotzdem sehr beachtlich und die Kernnutzung unter DX12 ist hammer.


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. April 2019)

Gibt es keinen Division 2 Sammelthread oder habe ich den übersehen?


----------

